# Knitting Tea Party 31 January '14



## iamsam

Knitting Tea Party 31 January 14

It is starting to snow again  maybe up to an inch  it hardly seems necessary since we are to get up to three quarters of an inch of rain tomorrow. That is a good bit of rain when the ground is frozen and there is really no where for the water to go. 34° right now  time to break out the shorts and tank tops. Lol

I just saw asparagus at the super market  a little pricy yet  I almost broke down and bought some anyhow  I love asparagus. Thought recipe sounded good  it came from a heart healthy blog I read so it must be good for you  and it is vegetarian to boot. Plus  I would say fairly ww friendly.

Thyme-Roasted Asparagus Recipe

Servings
Contains Dairy
Vegetarian
Diabetes-Friendly

Nutritional Info (Per serving): 
Calories: 110, Saturated Fat: 2g, Sodium: 269mg, Dietary Fiber: 2g, Total Fat: 9g, Carbs: 5g, Cholesterol: 5mg, Protein: 4g 
Exchanges: Vegetable: 1, Fat: 2 
Carb Choices: 0.5

Ingredients

1 medium pepper(s), red, bell 
2 tablespoon oil, olive - Substitute Oil with Avocados from Mexico
1 teaspoon thyme, fresh 
1/4 teaspoon salt 
1/4 teaspoon pepper, black 
1 pounds asparagus 
1 ounce(s) cheese, Parmesan, shaved 
2 tablespoon parsley, fresh 
oil, olive - Substitute Oil with Avocados from Mexico
pepper, cracked black

Preparation

Preheat broiler. Line a baking sheet with foil; set aside. Halve sweet pepper lengthwise; discard stem, membranes, and seeds. Place sweet pepper, cut sides down, on prepared baking sheet. Broil 4 to 5 inches from heat for 8 to 10 minutes or until blackened and blistered. Carefully bring foil up and around pepper halves to enclose. Let stand about 20 minutes or until cool enough to handle. Peel skin off sweet pepper. Cut sweet pepper into 1/2-inch-wide strips. Set strips aside.

Preheat oven to 400°F. In a small bowl, combine oil, thyme, salt, and freshly ground black pepper; pour over asparagus spears. Toss lightly to coat. Arrange spears in a single layer in a 15x10x1-inch baking pan. Bake, uncovered, for 10 to 12 minutes or until lightly browned and tender, turning asparagus once.

Arrange asparagus spears and sweet pepper strips on warm serving platter. Top with Parmesan cheese and parsley. If desired, drizzle with olive oil and sprinkle with cracked black pepper. Serve immediately.

http://www.everydayhealth.com/health-recipe/thymeroasted-asparagus.aspx?pos=2&xid=nl_everydayhealthhearthealth_20140119

Are you going to have a super bowl party? Heidi and gary usually have one with a few guests invited  Phyllis comes  always brings lots of food with her  and heidi makes some  so there will be lots of good stuff available. I did give some recipes in last weeks posting in case you needed something extra for the day. However  here is a recipe that with a little ingenuity one might make totally vegetarian or using low fat cheese make it more ww friendly. But I think it sounds really good. Anything one can eat with a tortilla chip has to be good  right?

Queso Fundido

Ingredients
1/2 pound Hot Breakfast Sausage (such As Jimmy Dean Or J.C. Potter) Or Chorizo
1 whole Medium Onion, Finely Diced
2 whole SMALL Bell Peppers (any Color Combination), Seeded And Finely Diced
1 pound Monterey Jack, Grated (OR Mozzarella, Or Other Stringy Melting Cheese), Grated
Sprinkle Of Chili Powder
3 whole Roma Tomatoes, Diced
1/4 cup Cilantro, Chopped
Tortilla Chips For Serving

Preparation Instructions

Preheat oven to 400 degrees.
In a large skillet, cook and crumble the sausage until brown. Remove from skillet and drain on a paper towel. Pour off any excess fat. Add onions and bell peppers to the skillet and cook over medium-high heat until the veggies are soft and golden brown, about 7-8 minutes. Remove from heat and set aside.

To build the skillet, place 1/3 of the cheese in a medium-sized ovenproof skillet. Add half the sausage. Add another third of the cheese, then as much of the veggie mixture as you'd like (you may have a little left over.) Add almost all of the remaining cheese, the rest of the sausage, then whatever cheese you have left. Sprinkle the top very lightly with chili powder.

NOTE: Depending on the size of your skillet or baking dish, you may have some ingredients left over. Just build so that the ingredients roughly reach the top of the skillet; they'll shrink quite a bit once the cheese melts!

Place into the oven and start watching it about 4 to 5 minutes in. You want to bake it until the cheese is totally melted, hot, and slightly bubbling...but before the cheese starts to firm up/harden. (In other words, you still want the cheese to be extra gooey.)

Remove from the oven, top with the diced tomatoes, sprinkle on the tomatoes, and serve immediately with tortilla chips!

NOTE: Be sure to have everything ready so you can serve the queso fundido pretty much right out of the oven. It's best when piping hot!

IMPORTANT: Wrap a cloth around the skillet handle so guests won't burn themselves.

http://thepioneerwoman.com/cooking/2014/01/queso-fundido/

It is time to fill some of my bird feeders again  especially the wild bird seed container. I think I need to buy another one as they seem to really attack that one. Gary would like one for in front of their kitchen window so I will buy two tomorrow if I get into town. Want to buy a really big bag of wild bird seed also  think I will also get some oiled sunflower seeds. My birds will be living like the life of riley if I dont watch out. Lol however  riley did not live outdoors. I loved that television show  that was certainly a while ago. Anyone else remember it?

The pioneer woman has some of the best recipes  here is another one that I think sounds good  but then I love guacamole. I could eat it everyday.

Grilled Corn Guacamole

Ingredients
3 ears Corn, Shucked
6 whole Avocados, Diced
1 whole Large Tomato, Diced
1/3 cup Onion, Finely Diced
2 cloves Garlic, Finely Minced
2 Tablespoons Diced Fresh Jalapeno
1 whole Lime, Juiced
1/2 teaspoon Kosher Salt
1/4 teaspoon Ground Cumin
1/2 cup Cilantro Leaves

Preparation Instructions

Grill corn until nice and golden, with good grill marks on the kernels. Allow to cool a bit, then cut the kernels off the cobs. Set aside.

Halve avocados and remove pit. Cut avocado into a dice inside the skin, then scoop out with a spoon.

In a bowl, combine corn kernels, diced avocados, diced tomato, jalapenos, minced garlic, lime juice, salt, and cumin. Stir gently to combine. Add cilantro and stir in.

http://thepioneerwoman.com/cooking/2011/07/grilled-corn-guacamole/

Something to leave a little bit on the tongue when you are finished  I would probably wash it down with a bud lite.

Buffalo Chicken Jalapeno Poppers

Skinnytaste.com
Servings: 10  Size: 2 jalapeno poppers  Old Points: 2  Weight Watcher Points+: 2 pt 
Calories: 92  Fat: 5 g  Carb: 5 g  Fiber: 1 g  Protein: 7 g  Sugar: 1 g
Sodium: 346 mg  Cholest: 14 mg

Ingredients:
10 jalapeño peppers, sliced in half lengthwise 
4 oz 1/3 less fat cream cheese 
3 medium scallions, green part only, chopped 
2 oz shredded low fat sharp cheddar (I used Cabot 50%) 
4 oz shredded chicken 
1/4 cup Franks Hot sauce (or any buffalo wing sauce) 
1/2 cup egg whites, beaten 
3/4 cup panko crumbs 
1/8 tsp paprika 
1/8 tsp garlic powder 
1/8 tsp chili powder 
pinch salt and pepper 
cooking spray

Directions:

Preheat oven to 350°F. Spray a baking pan lined with parchment or foil with cooking spray. Wearing rubber gloves, cut peppers in half lengthwise and scoop out the seeds and membrane.

Combine cream cheese, cheddar and scallions in a medium bowl. Mix in shredded chicken and hot sauce.

Combine panko, paprika, chili powder, garlic powder, salt and pepper in another bowl.

Fill peppers with chicken cheese filling with a small spoon or spatula.

Dip peppers in egg, then in panko mixture to coat and place on prepared baking sheet. Spray the peppers with more oil and bake until golden, about 25 to 30 minutes. Remove from oven and serve immediately. Serve hot, make 20

http://www.skinnytaste.com/2014/01/baked-buffalo-chicken-jalapeno-poppers.html#more

I need something to satisfy my sweet tooth but not something that will blow heidis diet to kingdom come. She is looking quite svelt  getting into swim suit condition for their trip to florida in about six weeks.

Brown Butter Walnut-Cranberry Bars
yield: Sixteen 2-inch squares

Ingredients
1 cups dried cranberries
1/4 cup brandy or rum
12 tablespoons (6 ounces/1-1/2 sticks) unsalted butter
2 cups (6 ounces) old-fashioned oatmeal
1 cups ( 5 ounces) all-purpose flour
1/4 cup (2 ounces) packed dark-brown sugar
1/2 cup (1-3/4 ounces) walnut pieces, toasted chopped
1/2 teaspoon baking soda
1/2 teaspoon fine sea salt
1teaspoon pure vanilla extract
1-1/2 cup (6 ounces) fresh or frozen cranberries
2 tablespoons grade B maple syrup
1 teaspoon lemon zest, freshly grated
1/8 teaspoon ground cinnamon

Directions

Combine dried cranberries and brandy, stir to combine and let soak for 30 minutes.

In a saucepan over medium heat, cook the butter until it turns golden brown, about 5-8 minutes; remove from heat.

Adjust oven rack to middle position and heat oven to 350℉. Spray an 8 x 8 inch baking pan with cooking spray, set aside.

In a large bowl, add oatmeal, flour, sugar, walnuts, baking soda, and salt; stir to combine. Add brown butter and vanilla and stir to incorporate; set aside.

In a small saucepan, combine dried cranberries and it's soaking liquid, fresh cranberries, maple syrup, lemon zest, and cinnamon. Bring to a simmer over medium heat, press down on fresh cranberries with rubber spatula until they have broken down. Cook until mixture has thickened, remove from heat. Let cool slightly.

Spread half the batter to the prepared baking pan and press down firmly to form an even layer. Spread cranberry mixture on top evenly. Top with remaining batter, pressing down to form an even layer.

Bake in oven until golden brown on top, 40 to 50 minutes. Let cool completely before cutting into 2-inch squares. Store in airtight container for up to 5 days.

http://www.huffingtonpost.com/ken-leung/cranberry-bar-recipe_b_2312183.html

Around four this morning a dryer blew up at the factory where gary works. The business is called sensory effects and makes flavorings for things like coffee creamers, etc. One of the men was life-flighted to st vincents burn unit in toledo. Evidently he is going to be there for a while and is facing a number of operations to repair the damage. Evidently his torso and head took the brunt of the damage. Im asking the ktp prayer warriors to put him on their prayer list please.

Another good vegetarian dish  I could go vegetarian except I would not doubt cheat when there was port or fowl on the table.

Black Bean Croquettes With Fresh Salsa Recipe

Quick Info:
Servings
Quick Meal
Contains Wheat/Gluten
Vegetarian
Heart-Healthy

Nutritional Info (Per serving): 
Calories: 405, Saturated Fat: 2g, Sodium: 438mg, Dietary Fiber: 16g, Total Fat: 12g, Carbs: 61g, Cholesterol: 0mg, Protein: 16g 
Carb Choices: 3

Ingredients

1 dash(es) cooking spray, to coat baking sheet 
30 ounce(s) beans, black, rinsed 
1 teaspoon cumin, ground 
1 cup(s) corn, whole kernel frozen, thawed 
1/4 cup(s) bread crumbs, fine, dry 
1/3 cup(s) bread crumbs, fine, dry 
2 cup(s) tomato(es), finely chopped 
2 medium scallion(s) (green onions), sliced 
1/4 cup(s) cilantro, fresh, chopped 
1 teaspoon chili powder, hot if desired, divided 
1/4 teaspoon salt 
1 tablespoon oil, olive, extra-virgin - Substitute Oil with Avocados from Mexico 
1 medium avocado, diced

Preparation

Preheat oven to 425°F. Coat a baking sheet with cooking spray.

Mash black beans and cumin with a fork in a large bowl until no whole beans remain. Stir in corn and 1/4 cup breadcrumbs.

Combine tomatoes, scallions, cilantro, 1/2 teaspoon chili powder and salt in a medium bowl. Stir 1 cup of the tomato mixture into the black bean mixture.

Mix the remaining 1/3 cup breadcrumbs, oil and the remaining 1/2 teaspoon chili powder in a small bowl until the breadcrumbs are coated with oil. Divide the bean mixture into 8 scant 1/2-cup balls. Lightly press each bean ball into the breadcrumb mixture, turning to coat. Place on the prepared baking sheet.

Bake the croquettes until heated through and the breadcrumbs are golden brown, about 20 minutes. Stir avocado into the remaining tomato mixture. Serve the salsa with the croquettes.

http://www.everydayhealth.com/health-recipe/black-bean-croquettes-with-fresh-salsa.aspx?xid=nl_everydayhealthlivingwithdepression_20140130

I keep looking for a hot weather recipe and all I can find are recipes that use the oven  like this one.

Recipe Brussels Sprouts with Balsamic and Cranberries

Ingredients
3 pounds Brussels Sprouts 
1/2 cup Olive Oil 
Salt And Pepper 
1 cup Balsamic Vinegar 
1/2 cup Sugar 
1 cup Dried Cranberries

Preparation Instructions

Trim/clean Brussels sprouts, then cut them in half if desired (or you can leave them whole). Arrange on two baking sheets and toss with olive oil. Sprinkle with plenty of salt and pepper and roast at 375 degrees for 25 to 30 minutes, or until brown.

Combine balsamic vinegar and sugar in a saucepan. Bring to a boil, then reduce heat to medium-low and reduce until very thick, about 15 to 20 minutes.

Drizzle the balsamic reduction over the roasted sprouts, then sprinkle on dried cranberries. Toss and serve immediately.

For you guys south of the equator you could try this.

Bulgur, Cucumber, and Mint Salad

Ingredients
3/4 cup(s) bulgur 
1 medium tomato(es) cut into 1/2" cubes
1 medium cucumber(s) peeled, seeded, and cut into 1/2" cubes
2 tablespoon mint, fresh chopped
2 tablespoon oil, olive, extra-virgin 
1 tablespoon lemon juice, fresh 
salt to taste
pepper, black ground to taste

Instructions

Bring 1 1/2 cups of water and bulgur to a boil in a medium saucepan, reduce heat to low, cover, and simmer until bulgur is cooked and water is absorbed, about 12 minutes. Remove from heat. Spread bulgur onto a large plate and place in refrigerator to cool slightly, about 5 minutes.

Place in a mixing bowl and fluff with a fork. Add tomato, cucumber, mint, oil, and lemon juice; stir together and season with salt and pepper to taste. Serve at room temperature.

Each serving is 1 cup.

And this:

Cheese and Celery Sandwiches

Ingredients:
12 slices brown bread, crusts removed
butter
8 oz (225g) full-fat cheese such as Double Gloucester, sliced
2 tbsp finely chopped celery
2 fl. oz 955ml) fresh double cream
freshly ground black pepper

Method:
Thickly butter the bread.

Combine the celery and cream.

Form the sandwiches with a layer of cheese, a spoonful of the celery mixture, a good grinding of black pepper and closed with another slice of bread, cut into quarters.

dave/kp

And if you dont mind using your stove top you could try this.

Chinese pineapple chicken  six points

Cooking spray
1 medium chopped scallion (green and white parts)
1 teaspoon chopped fresh ginger root
1 teaspoon minced garlic
4 oz uncooked boneless, skinless chicken breast cut into one inch squares. (who measures  just cut it up  lol)
½ cup canned pineapple tidbits packed in juice
1 tablespoon black bean sauce (doesnt everyone have it on hand?)
½ cup cooked brown rice kept warm (regular or instant)

Coat a large nonstick skillet with cooking spray and set over medium-high heat

Add scallions, ginger and garlic  cook until soft (3 minutes +/-)

Add chicken and cook until lightly browned on all sides (five minutes +/-)

Add pineapple with its juice and black bean sauce to skillet  bring to a simmer.

Simmer until chicken is cooked through (five minutes +/-)

Place rice in bowl and pour mixture over top...

Note: to serve 4  increase quantities to 4 scallions  1 tablespoon ginger  1 tablespoon garlic  1 pound chicken  2 cups pineapple  ¼ cup black bean sauce  2 cups rice.

Vegetarians  replace chicken breast with 3oz firm tofu (12oz if serving four) good for five points

plain boiled rice along with a finely chopped onion cooked in a little pineapple juice, using the hot juice to heat sliced fresh pineapple

and now I best get busy and get the new knitting tea party started.

sam


----------



## Grannypeg

Great opening Sam. Love the recipes. Prayers coming for the worker who was badly burned.

Peggy


----------



## darowil

Yeah I'm here, up to date and on page 1! And 2nd as well.


----------



## sassafras123

Gonna try brussel sprouts tonight....maybe DH will like them. I grow them in my garden.
Jogged 20 walked 40 with Maya. She now remembers her come and then to heal. I've just been lax about reminding her on walks. It's easier to let her gamble and watch her chase jack rabbits. So maybe 2 or 3 times during walk to practice come & heal; and down & stay.
Worked on finishing orchid watercolor. Lesson #1 do NOT paint when you are tired. Ah, yea old learning curve.


----------



## dandylion

Hey Sam,
It's good to see that you are. Still supplying great recipes and' chatter here. 
I'll have to take some time to read and absorb all of these wonderful sounding goodies.
Good to see you and looking so god, and sounding so cheerful., Sue


----------



## PurpleFi

Good evening Sam, lovely looking recipes. Just popping in before I go to bed as I will be up early tomorrow to meet London Girl in town and go to the Victoria and Albert Museum.

Sending healing vibes and hugs to all.

Hope everyone has a good weekend, and I will try to get on in the morning if I manage to get up earlier enough.

Night night from Camberley.


----------



## 81brighteyes

Well, there are enough recipes here for everyone. Of course, I just priced a red or yellow pepper in the store today and at $1.98, I decided against one. How did peppers ever become so costly? And then the price of fresh herbs. I've tried freezing some that are left, but they get very limp. Today was 70 here and it's to be freezing cold rain tomorrow. We need so many different weights of clothing here. So, you in the north will be homebound and we in this area will be as well. You know the weather is weird when Alaska is warmer than some northern states. Thank you, Sam, for all the time you spend trying to find such a variety of recipes for we eaters. We are so fortunate to have so much food available here in the U.S.A. Prayers going forth for the man who suffered the burns from the explosion. Our hearts go out to him and his family as he will have a long and painful recuperation.


----------



## siouxann

Oh my, Sam, those recipes do sound wonderful.
Today is my daughter's birthday, so I need to fix something for dinner. She wants to go out to a Mama Lucia's restaurant, but not tonight as she has spent the entire day shopping, using her Christmas and B'day gift cards.
Hi to everyone, and 'see' y'all later.


----------



## nittergma

I love the recipes Sam, and I love brussels sprouts and asparagus. I also just like them plain cooked, so much flavor! I'll be praying for Gary's co worker. Sounds awful and so glad Gary wasn't hurt! 
Thanks for the comments on our dog we lost today. I didn't realize but her picture is on my Avatar the brown one. Will miss her terribly.


----------



## Pup lover

Happy Birthday Agnes and Caren`s brother!

Nittergma, so sorry about your pup never easy saying goodbye to unconditional love, {{{hugs}}} 

Angora dont try to be more to the point, love hearing your words.

Cmaliza sorry to hear of your leg problems hope that your better soon and getting around easier again. I made myself a cowl from some alpaca and I love it, so soft and warm! Your hat and scarf are nicely done! Hope they are able to fix your roof for good this time.

The people who won the money dont really intend to change their way of life, at least not right now. They want to help their kids some and pay off their debts. 

Started snowing here this morning while I was running errands. Still snowing now they are saying 6-8 inches of snow and two to four tenths of an inch of ice. So glad I have everything done and font have to go out again. 

GS`s haircut was a horrible experience, DH was shocked, we distracted as much as we could it was torture for him because his mom wants him to have bangs. Next time I already told the hairdresser, she can use the longest guard and just buzz/shave his head. The screaming and crying is ridiculous and not fair to anyone least of all him. Worse than his father was.

Made stuffed peppers for supper only two peppers but extra stuffing as thats the best part. DH will be making chili tomorrow. Between shopping all day yesyerday and DGS today I'm exhausted, headed for a nap if I can not something I'm good at no matter how tired


----------



## martina

Lovely sounding recipes as always Sam, thank you. The badly burned worker is in my prayers. Take care in the bad weather. We have winds and yes, more rain with more on the way.


----------



## darowil

dandylion said:


> Hey Sam,
> It's good to see that you are. Still supplying great recipes and' chatter here.
> I'll have to take some time to read and absorb all of these wonderful sounding goodies.
> Good to see you and looking so god, and sounding so cheerful., Sue


Don't remember seeing you here before. Welcome to this TP which covers any number of topics in a week. And even knitting sometimes!


----------



## darowil

For those of us who like words- this was posted on KP recently, and then in trying to find it found an even earlier one so some of you will have seen it I'm sure.
http://biggeekdad.com/2011/11/the-three-little-pigs/


----------



## darowil

siouxann said:


> Oh my, Sam, those recipes do sound wonderful.
> Today is my daughter's birthday, so I need to fix something for dinner. She wants to go out to a Mama Lucia's restaurant, but not tonight as she has spent the entire day shopping, using her Christmas and B'day gift cards.
> Hi to everyone, and 'see' y'all later.


Happy Birthday to your daughter.
February seems a big month for birthdays.
I've just fisniehd making arrangements for this weekend. I'm going to a friends on Thursday to celebrate her 60th on the actual day and then stay for a dinner she is having for it on Saturday. David will come down sometime Saturday. 
And my brother is having his birthday tea on Saturday as well. As this is an insignficant one he will have to manage without me. His birthday is actually Monday week and the mother of the nephew I took to the job interview would have had her birthday tomorrow week. The closest Mum got to kids sharing a birthday.


----------



## KateB

nittergma said:


> I love the recipes Sam, and I love brussels sprouts and asparagus. I also just like them plain cooked, so much flavor! I'll be praying for Gary's co worker. Sounds awful and so glad Gary wasn't hurt!
> Thanks for the comments on our dog we lost today. I didn't realize but her picture is on my Avatar the brown one. Will miss her terribly.


So sorry about your dog.


----------



## dandylion

Thanks darowil, It's hard to remember the date when I last checked in to the tea party, but it seems just the same as it was on that day,

My first Avatar was a large blue butterfly. I'm sue from Indianapolis, IN, USA.

I always loved and just re0cently enjoyed the Australian tennis Open. I don't know if that brings back any memories for you ? If not we can just get re-acquainted. 

I remember you,, and Sam, and that this is a super friendly and helpful thread. 
Thanks again for the welcome,
Sue


----------



## iamsam

my goodness dandylion - what a wonderful surprise - it's good to see you. do tell us what you have been up to - we hope to see more of you - we have tea and an empty chair waiting just for you.

sam



dandylion said:


> Hey Sam,
> It's good to see that you are. Still supplying great recipes and' chatter here.
> I'll have to take some time to read and absorb all of these wonderful sounding goodies.
> Good to see you and looking so god, and sounding so cheerful., Sue


----------



## NanaCaren

My goodness Sam you have really outdone yourself. Everything sounds delicious. Definitely going to make the cheese and celery sandwiches.


Prayers and healing energy being sent out.


----------



## iamsam

siouxann - how good to see you - you need to pop in more often - your chair and hot tea are always available just waiting for you to pop in.

sam



siouxann said:


> Oh my, Sam, those recipes do sound wonderful.
> Today is my daughter's birthday, so I need to fix something for dinner. She wants to go out to a Mama Lucia's restaurant, but not tonight as she has spent the entire day shopping, using her Christmas and B'day gift cards.
> Hi to everyone, and 'see' y'all later.


----------



## Pup lover

Sam receipts sound wonderful, I love brussel sprouts and asparagas as well, asparagas is best grilled IMHO but will eat it any way I can get it. Caught up on last week and actually remembered to comment here. Cant nap, nothing new. I'm hungry for veggies now so off to make a salad and have an early supper.


----------



## iamsam

it is always hard to lose one of our four footed children - I expect all of mine to be there when it come my turn.

sam



nittergma said:


> I love the recipes Sam, and I love brussels sprouts and asparagus. I also just like them plain cooked, so much flavor! I'll be praying for Gary's co worker. Sounds awful and so glad Gary wasn't hurt!
> Thanks for the comments on our dog we lost today. I didn't realize but her picture is on my Avatar the brown one. Will miss her terribly.


----------



## angelam

PurpleFi said:


> Good evening Sam, lovely looking recipes. Just popping in before I go to bed as I will be up early tomorrow to meet London Girl in town and go to the Victoria and Albert Museum.
> 
> Sending healing vibes and hugs to all.
> 
> Hope everyone has a good weekend, and I will try to get on in the morning if I manage to get up earlier enough.
> 
> Night night from Camberley.


Night night Purple. Enjoy your day tomorrow x


----------



## flyty1n

I am excited to try the cranberry bars recipes..will have to substitute pecans for walnuts as walnuts destroy the lining of my mouth and will use a bit of applejuice instead of the brandy as there is none in this home. But, I'll bet they will be a winner. Thanks for posting this recipe.


----------



## iamsam

this is very funny darowil - thank you for posting it --- sam



darowil said:


> For those of us who like words- this was posted on KP recently, and then in trying to find it found an even earlier one so some of you will have seen it I'm sure.
> http://biggeekdad.com/2011/11/the-three-little-pigs/


----------



## iamsam

I thought the cheese and celery sandwiches sounded so good - I'm not very good at dicing - I suppose if one had a mandolin you could slice them paper thin would work. they just sound refreshing.

sam



NanaCaren said:


> My goodness Sam you have really outdone yourself. Everything sounds delicious. Definitely going to make the cheese and celery sandwiches.


----------



## iamsam

I think the applesauce is a great substitute. I don't particularly like brandy so don't have it on hand. never thought of applesauce - thanks for the idea. think I will add that notation to my recipe. --- sam



flyty1n said:


> I am excited to try the cranberry bars recipes..will have to substitute pecans for walnuts as walnuts destroy the lining of my mouth and will use a bit of applejuice instead of the brandy as there is none in this home. But, I'll bet they will be a winner. Thanks for posting this recipe.


----------



## NanaCaren

dandylion said:


> Hey Sam,
> It's good to see that you are. Still supplying great recipes and' chatter here.
> I'll have to take some time to read and absorb all of these wonderful sounding goodies.
> Good to see you and looking so god, and sounding so cheerful., Sue


Earlier today I was reading a rather old TP that you had posted on, wondered what had become of you. 
Good to see you back.


----------



## angelam

Thanks for a great opening and a huge variety of recipes Sam. I specially like the cheese and celery sandwiches and the Brussels sprouts recipes. May have to get busy on them this weekend. 
Time for bed here - it's been a busy week - so night night all and lots of healing hugs for those who need them {{{{}}}} xx


----------



## dandylion

Thanks , Sam,
I'm not sure I can update you, and right now, it seems that there is nothing to tell.&#128521;

I'm still knitting away, piling up projects I'll never get to, and collecting recipes I'll never get to, either.&#128528;

I'm, of course, older, and I still have the stray cat, A'll y'all encouraged me to take in (even though I was a dog person)
Named her Mz Izzy Bell: yes, I gave her a last name&#128521;,and she now runs the house, however, as long as I bring in the food and litter, I can stay. She even lets me sleep on the edge of her bed.
That's about it, but I'll be watching and reading to catch up on every body here.
I know it will be interesting.
Sue


----------



## NanaCaren

PurpleFi said:


> Good evening Sam, lovely looking recipes. Just popping in before I go to bed as I will be up early tomorrow to meet London Girl in town and go to the Victoria and Albert Museum.
> 
> Sending healing vibes and hugs to all.
> 
> Hope everyone has a good weekend, and I will try to get on in the morning if I manage to get up earlier enough.
> 
> Night night from Camberley.


I hope you are feeling better. Enjoy your day out tomorrow with London girl.

Sending you healing energy and gentle hugs. Sleep well night night


----------



## Miss Pam

Happy Friday everyone! Great start again, Sam.


----------



## ptofValerie

Brussels sprouts and cranberries sounds wonderful, Sam. I bought some today as there isn't a chance of me getting to my vegetable beds at the cottage. The rain continues and I'm not risking a chest problem by plouting about in the rain gathering sprouts!! I'm going to try the combination over the weekend as I have a friend coming to stay next week and this recipe could be a winner.

I got to my function at the University this morning - looking rather damp even though I had only a short walk from the car-park to the Canada Room. Lovely room with maple leave shapes in the lamp shades and a carpet whose pile is ankle-deep. The rain was a deluge and although it eased in the afternoon, its on again and just as heavy. This is becoming so wearing.

Must now away to bed.


----------



## jknappva

siouxann said:


> Oh my, Sam, those recipes do sound wonderful.
> Today is my daughter's birthday, so I need to fix something for dinner. She wants to go out to a Mama Lucia's restaurant, but not tonight as she has spent the
> entire day shopping, using her Christmas and B'day gift cards.
> Hi to everyone, and 'see' y'all later.


Happy birthday to your daughter!
junek


----------



## sassafras123

Nittergram, so sorry you lost your fur person. Dogs are such wonderful companions. Hugs for sure.


----------



## jknappva

Pup lover said:


> Happy Birthday Agnes and Caren`s brother!
> 
> Nittergma, so sorry about your pup never easy saying goodbye to unconditional love, {{{hugs}}}
> 
> Angora dont try to be more to the point, love hearing your words.
> 
> Cmaliza sorry to hear of your leg problems hope that your better soon and getting around easier again. I made myself a cowl from some alpaca and I love it, so soft and warm! Your hat and scarf are nicely done! Hope they are able to fix your roof for good this time.
> 
> The people who won the money dont really intend to change their way of life, at least not right now. They want to help their kids some and pay off their debts.
> 
> Started snowing here this morning while I was running errands. Still snowing now they are saying 6-8 inches of snow and two to four tenths of an inch of ice. So glad I have everything done and font have to go out again.
> 
> GS`s haircut was a horrible experience, DH was shocked, we distracted as much as we could it was torture for him because his mom wants him to have bangs. Next time I already told the hairdresser, she can use the longest guard and just buzz/shave his head. The screaming and crying is ridiculous and not fair to anyone least of all him. Worse than his father was.
> 
> Made stuffed peppers for supper only two peppers but extra stuffing as thats the best part. DH will be making chili tomorrow. Between shopping all day yesyerday and DGS today I'm exhausted, headed for a nap if I can not something I'm good at no matter how tired


So grateful I never had to deal with the tantrums with haircuts with my boys. Their hair was so curly that until they were about 8 yrs old, I just cut it myself when it got too long. By that age, they realized a haircut wasn't going to kill them!
junek


----------



## jknappva

darowil said:


> Happy Birthday to your daughter.
> February seems a big month for birthdays.
> I've just fisniehd making arrangements for this weekend. I'm going to a friends on Thursday to celebrate her 60th on the actual day and then stay for a dinner she is having for it on Saturday. David will come down sometime Saturday.
> And my brother is having his birthday tea on Saturday as well. As this is an insignficant one he will have to manage without me. His birthday is actually Monday week and the mother of the nephew I took to the job interview would have had her birthday tomorrow week. The closest Mum got to kids sharing a birthday.


And my daughter has a birthday next Wed...continuing the Feb. birthday tradition....my other sister's husband and both her children's b'days were in Feb as was my husband's.
Junek


----------



## jknappva

dandylion said:


> Thanks darowil, It's hard to remember the date when I last checked in to the tea party, but it seems just the same as it was on that day,
> 
> My first Avatar was a large blue butterfly. I'm sue from Indianapolis, IN, USA.
> 
> I always loved and just re0cently enjoyed the Australian tennis Open. I don't know if that brings back any memories for you ? If not we can just get re-acquainted.
> 
> I remember you,, and Sam, and that this is a super friendly and helpful thread.
> Thanks again for the welcome,
> Sue


I remember that you were joining us a while back. Glad to see that you had time to drop in again....hope you can come back often.
Junek


----------



## jknappva

dandylion said:


> Thanks , Sam,
> I'm not sure I can update you, and right now, it seems that there is nothing to tell.&#55357;&#56841;
> 
> I'm still knitting away, piling up projects I'll never get to, and collecting recipes I'll never get to, either.&#55357;&#56848;
> 
> I'm, of course, older, and I still have the stray cat, A'll y'all encouraged me to take in (even though I was a dog person)
> Named her Mz Izzy Bell: yes, I gave her a last name&#55357;&#56841;,and she now runs the house, however, as long as I bring in the food and litter, I can stay. She even lets me sleep on the edge of her bed.
> That's about it, but I'll be watching and reading to catch up on every body here.
> I know it will be interesting.
> Sue


So glad Mz Izzy Bell decided to let you stay as her staff!! LOL!! They really do have us trained, don't they!?
Junek


----------



## darowil

dandylion said:


> Thanks darowil, It's hard to remember the date when I last checked in to the tea party, but it seems just the same as it was on that day,
> 
> My first Avatar was a large blue butterfly. I'm sue from Indianapolis, IN, USA.
> 
> I always loved and just re0cently enjoyed the Australian tennis Open. I don't know if that brings back any memories for you ? If not we can just get re-acquainted.
> 
> I remember you,, and Sam, and that this is a super friendly and helpful thread.
> Thanks again for the welcome,
> Sue


I msinly remember the AUstralian open for the final- I was at an international cricket match listening to the match as well as watching it and they gave regular updates on the amazing happenings in the tennis. I'm a cricket and local football follower- so I provide regular updates for people. During winter the updates have relevance to no-one but me (though one of the other KPers who doesn't visit here also has the great wisdom to follow my team!needless to say she is an Adelaidian as well), at least with the cricket it interests some of the others as well.
BTW I do remeber you now you mention your avatar.


----------



## Grannypeg

Nittergma, I am so sorry for your loss and on your birthday makes it even harder. Our pets do become part of our family.


----------



## iamsam

we hope to see a lot of you now sue - have you finished any of your knitting projects? --- sam



dandylion said:


> Thanks , Sam,
> I'm not sure I can update you, and right now, it seems that there is nothing to tell.😉
> 
> I'm still knitting away, piling up projects I'll never get to, and collecting recipes I'll never get to, either.😐
> 
> I'm, of course, older, and I still have the stray cat, A'll y'all encouraged me to take in (even though I was a dog person)
> Named her Mz Izzy Bell: yes, I gave her a last name😉,and she now runs the house, however, as long as I bring in the food and litter, I can stay. She even lets me sleep on the edge of her bed.
> That's about it, but I'll be watching and reading to catch up on every body here.
> I know it will be interesting.
> Sue


----------



## darowil

thewren said:


> I thought the cheese and celery sandwiches sounded so good - I'm not very good at dicing - I suppose if one had a mandolin you could slice them paper thin would work. they just sound refreshing.
> 
> sam


I said to Maryanne I had a recipe for Vicky- her response has it got celery in it? Vick hates celery, she will eat almost anything but not celery. Maryanne is here for a couple of nights as she is off on another fieldtrip tomorrow bright and early.
I need to get ready for the Handknitters Guild, we go back today and I need to find all my correspondence etc fromt he last 3 months- would help if I put it all in the smae place of course. Why do I know how to be organised but not actually manage it?


----------



## NanaCaren

thewren said:


> I thought the cheese and celery sandwiches sounded so good - I'm not very good at dicing - I suppose if one had a mandolin you could slice them paper thin would work. they just sound refreshing.
> 
> sam


Never thought of using the mandolin hmm should give it a try. Yes it does sound refreshing.


----------



## darowil

Miss Pam said:


> Happy Friday everyone! Great start again, Sam.


Or Saturday as it is for a few of us already.


----------



## Grandmapaula

Hi, all! Well, I'm on yet another borrowed laptop - DD#1 has my old crashed laptop and the laptop that she is going to attempt to transfer information into. She says if she can't resurrect the old one enough, she's going to take it to the "real geeks" in her office - if they can't do it, guess I'll start from scratch on my "new" machine. The best part of the new one is that Bob will install Skype for me! Maybe I'll actually be able to talk to some of you soon - what fun!!

Carol, hope your leg is better soon.
Noni, sorry about your dog - it is so hard to loose a long time member of the family.
Sam, thanks for all the yummy recipes. I'll be praying for Gary's co-worker.

Guess I'd better go get Bob some dinner.Love and prayers,Paula


----------



## darowil

jknappva said:


> And my daughter has a birthday next Wed...continuing the Feb. birthday tradition....my other sister's husband and both her children's b'days were in Feb as was my husband's.
> Junek


David's is too (and his sister) but not till the 20th so awhile away still.


----------



## NanaCaren

angelam said:


> Thanks for a great opening and a huge variety of recipes Sam. I specially like the cheese and celery sandwiches and the Brussels sprouts recipes. May have to get busy on them this weekend.
> Time for bed here - it's been a busy week - so night night all and lots of healing hugs for those who need them {{{{}}}} xx


Those are the tow that caught my eye as well. I even have the double gloucester cheese. 
Good night pleasant dreams.Healing hugs back to you.


----------



## iamsam

here is another cranberry bar recipe you might like. --- sam

Cranberry Orange Fruit Bars

18 bars 
Ingredients
Crust
	1 cup chopped nuts (walnuts, pecans, almonds or hazelnuts) or old-fashioned rolled oats, divided 
	3/4 cup whole-wheat pastry flour (see Tip) 
	3/4 cup all-purpose flour 
	1/2 cup sugar 
	1/2 teaspoon salt 
	4 tablespoons cold unsalted butter, cut into small pieces 
	1 large egg 
	2 tablespoons canola oil 
	1 teaspoon vanilla extract 
	1/4 teaspoon almond extract 
Fruit Filling 
	5 cups cranberries, fresh or frozen, divided 
	1/2 cup orange juice 
	3/4 cup sugar 
	1/4 cup cornstarch 
	1 cup orange segments 
	1 1/2 teaspoons freshly grated orange zest 
	1 teaspoon vanilla extract

Preparation

To prepare crust: Combine 3/4 cup nuts (or oats), whole-wheat flour, all-purpose flour, sugar and salt in a food processor; pulse until the nuts are finely ground. Add butter; pulse until well incorporated.

Whisk egg, oil, 1 teaspoon vanilla and almond extract in a small bowl. With the motor running, add the mixture to the food processor. Process, then pulse, scraping down the sides, if necessary, until the mixture begins to clump, 30 to 45 seconds (it will look crumbly).

Measure out 1/2 cup of the mixture and combine in a bowl with the remaining 1/4 cup chopped nuts (or oats). Set aside for the topping.

Preheat oven to 400°F. Generously coat a 9-by-13-inch baking dish with cooking spray.

To prepare fruit filling & assemble bars: Combine 3 cups cranberries, orange juice, sugar and cornstarch in a large saucepan.

Bring to a simmer over medium heat, stirring constantly, until the mixture is very thick, 4 to 5 minutes. (It may take up to 10 minutes to get a thick result if you start with frozen fruit.) Stir in the remaining 2 cups cranberries, orange zest and 1 teaspoon vanilla.

Transfer the dough to the prepared baking dish. Spread evenly and press firmly into the bottom to form a crust. Spread the fruit filling over the crust. Sprinkle the reserved topping over the filling.

Bake the bars for 15 minutes. Reduce oven temperature to 350° and bake until the crust and topping are lightly brown, 25 to 30 minutes more. Let cool completely before cutting into bars, at least 1 1/2 hours.

Tips & Notes

Make Ahead Tip: Cover and refrigerate the crust and topping (Steps 1-2) for up to 1 day. Cover or individually wrap and refrigerate the cooled bars for up to 5 days. 
Tip: Lower in protein than regular whole-wheat flour, whole-wheat pastry flour is milled from soft wheat and has less gluten-forming potential, making it a better choice for tender baked goods. You can find it in the natural-foods section of large supermarkets and natural-foods stores. Store in the freezer.

Per bar: 205 calories; 9 g fat 3 g fiber



flyty1n said:


> I am excited to try the cranberry bars recipes..will have to substitute pecans for walnuts as walnuts destroy the lining of my mouth and will use a bit of applejuice instead of the brandy as there is none in this home. But, I'll bet they will be a winner. Thanks for posting this recipe.


----------



## iamsam

so sorry you got caught in the rain - I wish mother nature believed in moderation - someone ought to give her a clue. --- sam



ptofValerie said:


> Brussels sprouts and cranberries sounds wonderful, Sam. I bought some today as there isn't a chance of me getting to my vegetable beds at the cottage. The rain continues and I'm not risking a chest problem by plouting about in the rain gathering sprouts!! I'm going to try the combination over the weekend as I have a friend coming to stay next week and this recipe could be a winner.
> 
> I got to my function at the University this morning - looking rather damp even though I had only a short walk from the car-park to the Canada Room. Lovely room with maple leave shapes in the lamp shades and a carpet whose pile is ankle-deep. The rain was a deluge and although it eased in the afternoon, its on again and just as heavy. This is becoming so wearing.
> 
> Must now away to bed.


----------



## NanaCaren

darowil said:


> I msinly remember the AUstralian open for the final- I was at an international cricket match listening to the match as well as watching it and they gave regular updates on the amazing happenings in the tennis. I'm a cricket and local football follower- so I provide regular updates for people. During winter the updates have relevance to no-one but me (though one of the other KPers who doesn't visit here also has the great wisdom to follow my team!needless to say she is an Adelaidian as well), at least with the cricket it interests some of the others as well.
> BTW I do remeber you now you mention your avatar.


I pay attention to your updates on cricket


----------



## Lurker 2

darowil said:


> Or Saturday as it is for a few of us already.


well in to Saturday afternoon, here, at nearly 1 o'clock. 1st February.


----------



## martina

Lurker 2 said:


> well in to Saturday afternoon, here, at nearly 1 o'clock. 1st February.


Have you anything planned for this weekend Julie? Nothing for me Saturday but am off to Val's for tea on Sunday. I am looking forward to it as most weekends I am here.


----------



## flyty1n

Wow Sam, I'm excited to try this new recipe this weekend..just got a new bottle of orange juice so I am all set. Talk about service, it doesn't get any better than that that you give.


----------



## Dreamweaver

Nittergramma So very sorry for your loss and extra sad that it is on a special day. It is never easy. Hope you will remember all the good times soon.


----------



## Dreamweaver

Haven't even read the first 4 pages but I'm called to babysit tonight and need to decide what projects to take and touch base with DD before I go.. And eat....... Hope everyone is snuggled in for a nice leisurely week-end.


----------



## NanaCaren

Lurker 2 said:


> well in to Saturday afternoon, here, at nearly 1 o'clock. 1st February.


Good afternoon Julie. 19:08 here, pretty dark getting chilly out.


----------



## iamsam

here's something for breakers caren --- sam

Apricot Walnut Cereal Bars Recipe

Quick Info:
Servings
Contains Nuts
Contains Wheat/Gluten
Contains Egg
Vegetarian
Most Popular
GERD-Friendly
Heart-Healthy
Diabetes-Friendly

Nutritional Info (Per serving): 
Calories: 306, Saturated Fat: 1g, Sodium: 87mg, Dietary Fiber: 3g, Total Fat: 12g, Carbs: 46g, Cholesterol: 13mg, Protein: 6g 
Carb Choices: 3 
Ingredients
	1 dash(es) cooking spray, to coat pan 
	3 cup(s) oats, rolled, old-fashioned 
	1/2 cup(s) nuts, walnuts, chopped, (about 2 ounces) 
	3 cup(s) cereal, 100% whole-grain, unsweetened puffed-grain, such as Kashi 
	2 cup(s) apricot(s), dried 
	1/4 cup(s) flour, all-purpose 
	1/2 teaspoon salt 
	12 ounce(s) tofu, soft silken-style, drained, (about 1 1/3 cups) 
	1 large egg(s) 
	1/2 cup(s) canola oil 
	1 cup(s) honey 
	1 tablespoon vanilla extract 
	2 tablespoon lemon zest, freshly grated

Preparation
1. Preheat oven to 350°F. Coat a large (15 1/4-by-10 1/4-inch) jellyroll-style pan with cooking spray.

2. Spread oats and walnuts on a baking sheet with sides. Bake until fragrant and light golden, 8 to 10 minutes. Transfer to a large bowl and add puffed cereal, dried apricots, flour and salt; stir to combine.

3. Meanwhile, puree tofu, egg, oil, honey, vanilla and lemon zest in a food processor or blender until smooth, scraping down the sides as needed. Make a well in the center of the oat mixture; fold in the tofu mixture until combined. Spread evenly in the prepared pan.

4. Bake until firm in the center and golden brown, 35 to 40 minutes. Let cool completely in the pan on a wire rack before cutting into bars with a sharp knife. 
http://www.everydayhealth.com/health-recipe/apricotwalnut-cereal-bars.aspx?pos=2&xid=nl_EverydayHealthHealthyLiving_20140131


NanaCaren said:


> Good afternoon Julie. 19:08 here, pretty dark getting chilly out.


----------



## NanaCaren

thewren said:


> here's something for breakers caren --- sam
> 
> Apricot Walnut Cereal Bars Recipe
> 
> YUMMMM!!!! Looks very tasty and has all the good stuff in it that the little ones will like as well. Hoping to have at least DJ here tomorrow.
> Tonight is homemade celery soup and bread from yesterday.


----------



## iamsam

I'm off to watch a little television and knit - back later --- sam


----------



## Lurker 2

martina said:


> Have you anything planned for this weekend Julie? Nothing for me Saturday but am off to Val's for tea on Sunday. I am looking forward to it as most weekends I am here.


At the rate I am going I will be having a siesta through the heat- hip is playing up a bit- so that will determine what I get done. Tomorrow will be church.
Have a lovely visit with Val, tomorrow!


----------



## Lurker 2

NanaCaren said:


> Good afternoon Julie. 19:08 here, pretty dark getting chilly out.


Hi Caren- you will be catching up to me soon!


----------



## Patches39

WOW Sam, you have out done your self, recipes are delightful, will be adding them to my to cook list. Thanks


----------



## Bonnie7591

Nittergma, sorry about your poor dog & that you didn't get to have a good birthday.

Cmliza, hope your leg is better soon.

SHirley, the quilts you posted earlier today were beautiful as always


----------



## Pup lover

Happy Birthday Noni


----------



## Bonnie7591

flyty1n said:


> I am excited to try the cranberry bars recipes..will have to substitute pecans for walnuts as walnuts destroy the lining of my mouth and will use a bit of applejuice instead of the brandy as there is none in this home. But, I'll bet they will be a winner. Thanks for posting this recipe.


I want to try those too.


----------



## NanaCaren

Lurker 2 said:


> Hi Caren- you will be catching up to me soon!


not too far away now.


----------



## Dreamweaver

WOW. So many fabulous recipes and so many of my favorites, asparagus, sprouts, cranberries and apricots..... I may even spend some time in the kitchen.....

Sounds like some of us are having a few aches and pains. I wonder if the cold is partly to blame. Healing vibes to all...

Off to the other computer to do some searches before I go to a sit. Good evening to all.


----------



## martina

Lurker 2 said:


> At the rate I am going I will be having a siesta through the heat- hip is playing up a bit- so that will determine what I get done. Tomorrow will be church.
> Have a lovely visit with Val, tomorrow!


Take it as easy as possible with your hip and the heat. I hope you have a helpful time at church.


----------



## pacer

Happy Birthday Agnes, Noni, Siouxann's daughter and Caren's brother and to anyone I have missed.

Nittergrma...So sorry for the loss of such a dear family member. 

Daralene...Don't change your posts as we like them the way we are. I know comment on a few things and leave so much out, but I usually post when I am fighting off sleep and that never works out well. 

Today I had 4 girls learning knitting. My little 1st grader finished her dishcloth and was so excited that she left her knitting needles behind. She will get them back next week. She had some very creative touches in her dishcloth, which is ok with me. The girls are such a delight. I brought them granola bars for a snack. They loved them. 

Today I pinched one of my fingers in a clamp and now have a blood blister there. It has been a bit tender today. Clamp got adjusted after that so now it works well. 
Some of our snow melted today which is good as we are expecting more tomorrow and possible some ice mixed in to that mess and then possibly another big snow fall on Tuesday or Wednesday. I thanked the office for keeping the snow cleared so we can get out to the main roads. We have certainly done some shoveling as well due to the frigid temperatures that have been coming with all this snow. The apartment maintenance team are people as well and can only endure the cold for so long. We shoveled our steps and sidewalk by our vehicles and around our cars as we have assigned parking spaces. Normally the maintenance workers keep our sidewalks cleared so I didn't mind helping them during this huge snowstorm. Other people on the property were not so kind about this. Some people even complained about the snow piles made from all the plowing. That is crazy.

Take care everyone. I am getting tired so will read for a short bit and then off to sleep.


----------



## Designer1234

Hi everyone - just want to sign in. I had a cortisone shot this morning 'hurt like heck' then came home to a new workshop - it will be a good one that took 2 hours at least so my arm is sore and I am tired. 

will be signing off line in about 2 minutes. Tomorrow is another day!! It was my fault - I should have checked and had the shot on a non workhop starting day. It is really going to be a good one and it is all fixed up now. 

see you all tomorrow.


----------



## siouxann

sassafras123 said:


> Nittergram, so sorry you lost your fur person. Dogs are such wonderful companions. Hugs for sure.


Dogs ARE great companions; I know how much you must miss her. Sending you vibes of sympathy and lots of hugs.


----------



## Spider

Good evening all. 
Sorry to hear about the loss of your pet. It is so hard. They become such a part of our families.
Will keep Gary's co-worker is my thoughts.
Happy birthday to all
Came home from being gone two days of working and we found the furnace not working. But DH got a part and has it working. Our high today was 7 above. So the house is a little cold.
Also sorry to hear about that terrible car accident. Hope your son heals swiftly . Will check back latter.


----------



## siouxann

Have any of you taken Lipitor for cholesterol? What have your experiences been? I've been taking it for over a year now and have such pain and muscle weakness in my leg that I sometimes need a cane to get around. I wondered if that was normal or if I needed to try to get a doctor's appointment to have her check it out.


----------



## Dreamweaver

siouxann said:


> Have any of you taken Lipitor for cholesterol? What have your experiences been? I've been taking it for over a year now and have such pain and muscle weakness in my leg that I sometimes need a cane to get around. I wondered if that was normal or if I needed to try to get a doctor's appointment to have her check it out.


My husband was taken off of it for just those reasons. As he also has inactive gout and arthritis, it was difficult to pinpoint the Lipitor as the cause but! apparently! that is not an uncommon side effect. I take a generic (Simvastatin) and have no trouble. I did take the other for a couple of months but stopped due to cost, not side effects.


----------



## Dreamweaver

Sam, so very sorry to hear of the accident at Gary's work. Burns are so painful and a lot of therapy is needed for the scar tissue. My prayer,
'S will include this man and his family...


----------



## tami_ohio

Just flurries here Sam. I hope you don't get too much.

Nittergma, I'm sorry to hear about your dog. I think it's as hard to loose a pet as it is a family member. But then, they are family members, aren't they?

Sam, prayers for Gary's co-worker.

Prayers and hugs for those who are in need. Happy Birthday to those with birthdays.

I took DGS for his expanders (before he gets braces). He did really good. He was scared, though. So Granny spoiled him. Poor kid kept slurping trying to swallow after they put them in! So funny, but soooo annoying after a while! I took him to Walmart and bought him a tin of Yu-gi-o cards. I probably didn't spell that right, but he's happy. And I picked up a few groceries. As his first bite of a hamburger from McDonald's got stuck under the expanders, I bought a couple cans of soup he likes, and a box of chicken broth and a couple cans of pre-cooked chicken chunks so all DD has to do is dump them together is he runs out and is still having trouble eating other stuff. He's lactose intolerant so you can't just make him macaroni and cheese or a grilled cheese sandwich to tear into tiny pieces to eat. And of course I got some cuddle time in with his new sister after we got back! While I was there, DH sent me a text to call my aunt when I got home. So I called right then before I forgot. She asked if I was still knitting. She lost her hat, a store bought fuzzy warm one, and has been looking for a stocking hat. Even went to a outfitter store today looking and no one has any. Could I please make her one? Sure! And I was right around the corner from Pat Catan's, a local craft supply store. She wanted it in acrylic so she could wash it easily, so I stopped and bought her a navy blue to match her coat. I already have it started. 

For dinner, we went out for Lake Erie Perch for DH's sister's birthday, which was yesterday. As one of her daughters had to work tonight, we are also going out tomorrow evening and then to another daughter's for cake and ice cream.

Tami


----------



## Lurker 2

martina said:


> Take it as easy as possible with your hip and the heat. I hope you have a helpful time at church.


It is always good to catch up with friends!


----------



## tami_ohio

Darowil, believe me, you are NOT the only one who is not organized! Even when we know we should be! I know, because I am one of them!

NanaCaren, you can also use a food processor or a small chopper that you set on top of the food, and smack the top of the handle. It has a cup on it that sits down over top of the food you want chopped. Some of them have a cover on them that encloses the food in it when you are finished.

Grandmapaula, I hope they get you all set up, and without loosing all of your old information!

Tami


----------



## cmaliza

darowil said:


> For those of us who like words- this was posted on KP recently, and then in trying to find it found an even earlier one so some of you will have seen it I'm sure.
> http://biggeekdad.com/2011/11/the-three-little-pigs/


~~~This was SO funny! Thanks!


----------



## cmaliza

thewren said:


> Knitting Tea Party 31 January 14
> 
> It is starting to snow again  maybe up to an inch  it hardly seems necessary since we are to get up to three quarters of an inch of rain tomorrow. That is a good bit of rain when the ground is frozen and there is really no where for the water to go. 34° right now  time to break out the shorts and tank tops. Lol
> 
> I just saw asparagus at the super market  a little pricy yet  I almost broke down and bought some anyhow  I love asparagus. Thought recipe sounded good  it came from a heart healthy blog I read so it must be good for you  and it is vegetarian to boot. Plus  I would say fairly ww friendly.
> 
> Thyme-Roasted Asparagus Recipe
> 
> Servings
> Contains Dairy
> Vegetarian
> Diabetes-Friendly
> 
> Nutritional Info (Per serving):
> Calories: 110, Saturated Fat: 2g, Sodium: 269mg, Dietary Fiber: 2g, Total Fat: 9g, Carbs: 5g, Cholesterol: 5mg, Protein: 4g
> Exchanges: Vegetable: 1, Fat: 2
> Carb Choices: 0.5
> 
> Ingredients
> 
> 1 medium pepper(s), red, bell
> 2 tablespoon oil, olive - Substitute Oil with Avocados from Mexico
> 1 teaspoon thyme, fresh
> 1/4 teaspoon salt
> 1/4 teaspoon pepper, black
> 1 pounds asparagus
> 1 ounce(s) cheese, Parmesan, shaved
> 2 tablespoon parsley, fresh
> oil, olive - Substitute Oil with Avocados from Mexico
> pepper, cracked black
> 
> Preparation
> 
> Preheat broiler. Line a baking sheet with foil; set aside. Halve sweet pepper lengthwise; discard stem, membranes, and seeds. Place sweet pepper, cut sides down, on prepared baking sheet. Broil 4 to 5 inches from heat for 8 to 10 minutes or until blackened and blistered. Carefully bring foil up and around pepper halves to enclose. Let stand about 20 minutes or until cool enough to handle. Peel skin off sweet pepper. Cut sweet pepper into 1/2-inch-wide strips. Set strips aside.
> 
> Preheat oven to 400°F. In a small bowl, combine oil, thyme, salt, and freshly ground black pepper; pour over asparagus spears. Toss lightly to coat. Arrange spears in a single layer in a 15x10x1-inch baking pan. Bake, uncovered, for 10 to 12 minutes or until lightly browned and tender, turning asparagus once.
> 
> Arrange asparagus spears and sweet pepper strips on warm serving platter. Top with Parmesan cheese and parsley. If desired, drizzle with olive oil and sprinkle with cracked black pepper. Serve immediately.
> 
> http://www.everydayhealth.com/health-recipe/thymeroasted-asparagus.aspx?pos=2&xid=nl_everydayhealthhearthealth_20140119
> 
> Are you going to have a super bowl party? Heidi and gary usually have one with a few guests invited  Phyllis comes  always brings lots of food with her  and heidi makes some  so there will be lots of good stuff available. I did give some recipes in last weeks posting in case you needed something extra for the day. However  here is a recipe that with a little ingenuity one might make totally vegetarian or using low fat cheese make it more ww friendly. But I think it sounds really good. Anything one can eat with a tortilla chip has to be good  right?
> 
> Queso Fundido
> 
> Ingredients
> 1/2 pound Hot Breakfast Sausage (such As Jimmy Dean Or J.C. Potter) Or Chorizo
> 1 whole Medium Onion, Finely Diced
> 2 whole SMALL Bell Peppers (any Color Combination), Seeded And Finely Diced
> 1 pound Monterey Jack, Grated (OR Mozzarella, Or Other Stringy Melting Cheese), Grated
> Sprinkle Of Chili Powder
> 3 whole Roma Tomatoes, Diced
> 1/4 cup Cilantro, Chopped
> Tortilla Chips For Serving
> 
> Preparation Instructions
> 
> Preheat oven to 400 degrees.
> In a large skillet, cook and crumble the sausage until brown. Remove from skillet and drain on a paper towel. Pour off any excess fat. Add onions and bell peppers to the skillet and cook over medium-high heat until the veggies are soft and golden brown, about 7-8 minutes. Remove from heat and set aside.
> 
> To build the skillet, place 1/3 of the cheese in a medium-sized ovenproof skillet. Add half the sausage. Add another third of the cheese, then as much of the veggie mixture as you'd like (you may have a little left over.) Add almost all of the remaining cheese, the rest of the sausage, then whatever cheese you have left. Sprinkle the top very lightly with chili powder.
> 
> NOTE: Depending on the size of your skillet or baking dish, you may have some ingredients left over. Just build so that the ingredients roughly reach the top of the skillet; they'll shrink quite a bit once the cheese melts!
> 
> Place into the oven and start watching it about 4 to 5 minutes in. You want to bake it until the cheese is totally melted, hot, and slightly bubbling...but before the cheese starts to firm up/harden. (In other words, you still want the cheese to be extra gooey.)
> 
> Remove from the oven, top with the diced tomatoes, sprinkle on the tomatoes, and serve immediately with tortilla chips!
> 
> NOTE: Be sure to have everything ready so you can serve the queso fundido pretty much right out of the oven. It's best when piping hot!
> 
> IMPORTANT: Wrap a cloth around the skillet handle so guests won't burn themselves.
> 
> http://thepioneerwoman.com/cooking/2014/01/queso-fundido/
> 
> It is time to fill some of my bird feeders again  especially the wild bird seed container. I think I need to buy another one as they seem to really attack that one. Gary would like one for in front of their kitchen window so I will buy two tomorrow if I get into town. Want to buy a really big bag of wild bird seed also  think I will also get some oiled sunflower seeds. My birds will be living like the life of riley if I dont watch out. Lol however  riley did not live outdoors. I loved that television show  that was certainly a while ago. Anyone else remember it?
> 
> The pioneer woman has some of the best recipes  here is another one that I think sounds good  but then I love guacamole. I could eat it everyday.
> 
> Grilled Corn Guacamole
> 
> Ingredients
> 3 ears Corn, Shucked
> 6 whole Avocados, Diced
> 1 whole Large Tomato, Diced
> 1/3 cup Onion, Finely Diced
> 2 cloves Garlic, Finely Minced
> 2 Tablespoons Diced Fresh Jalapeno
> 1 whole Lime, Juiced
> 1/2 teaspoon Kosher Salt
> 1/4 teaspoon Ground Cumin
> 1/2 cup Cilantro Leaves
> 
> Preparation Instructions
> 
> Grill corn until nice and golden, with good grill marks on the kernels. Allow to cool a bit, then cut the kernels off the cobs. Set aside.
> 
> Halve avocados and remove pit. Cut avocado into a dice inside the skin, then scoop out with a spoon.
> 
> In a bowl, combine corn kernels, diced avocados, diced tomato, jalapenos, minced garlic, lime juice, salt, and cumin. Stir gently to combine. Add cilantro and stir in.
> 
> http://thepioneerwoman.com/cooking/2011/07/grilled-corn-guacamole/
> 
> Something to leave a little bit on the tongue when you are finished  I would probably wash it down with a bud lite.
> 
> Buffalo Chicken Jalapeno Poppers
> 
> Skinnytaste.com
> Servings: 10  Size: 2 jalapeno poppers  Old Points: 2  Weight Watcher Points+: 2 pt
> Calories: 92  Fat: 5 g  Carb: 5 g  Fiber: 1 g  Protein: 7 g  Sugar: 1 g
> Sodium: 346 mg  Cholest: 14 mg
> 
> Ingredients:
> 10 jalapeño peppers, sliced in half lengthwise
> 4 oz 1/3 less fat cream cheese
> 3 medium scallions, green part only, chopped
> 2 oz shredded low fat sharp cheddar (I used Cabot 50%)
> 4 oz shredded chicken
> 1/4 cup Franks Hot sauce (or any buffalo wing sauce)
> 1/2 cup egg whites, beaten
> 3/4 cup panko crumbs
> 1/8 tsp paprika
> 1/8 tsp garlic powder
> 1/8 tsp chili powder
> pinch salt and pepper
> cooking spray
> 
> Directions:
> 
> Preheat oven to 350°F. Spray a baking pan lined with parchment or foil with cooking spray. Wearing rubber gloves, cut peppers in half lengthwise and scoop out the seeds and membrane.
> 
> Combine cream cheese, cheddar and scallions in a medium bowl. Mix in shredded chicken and hot sauce.
> 
> Combine panko, paprika, chili powder, garlic powder, salt and pepper in another bowl.
> 
> Fill peppers with chicken cheese filling with a small spoon or spatula.
> 
> Dip peppers in egg, then in panko mixture to coat and place on prepared baking sheet. Spray the peppers with more oil and bake until golden, about 25 to 30 minutes. Remove from oven and serve immediately. Serve hot, make 20
> 
> http://www.skinnytaste.com/2014/01/baked-buffalo-chicken-jalapeno-poppers.html#more
> 
> I need something to satisfy my sweet tooth but not something that will blow heidis diet to kingdom come. She is looking quite svelt  getting into swim suit condition for their trip to florida in about six weeks.
> 
> Brown Butter Walnut-Cranberry Bars
> yield: Sixteen 2-inch squares
> 
> Ingredients
> 1 cups dried cranberries
> 1/4 cup brandy or rum
> 12 tablespoons (6 ounces/1-1/2 sticks) unsalted butter
> 2 cups (6 ounces) old-fashioned oatmeal
> 1 cups ( 5 ounces) all-purpose flour
> 1/4 cup (2 ounces) packed dark-brown sugar
> 1/2 cup (1-3/4 ounces) walnut pieces, toasted chopped
> 1/2 teaspoon baking soda
> 1/2 teaspoon fine sea salt
> 1teaspoon pure vanilla extract
> 1-1/2 cup (6 ounces) fresh or frozen cranberries
> 2 tablespoons grade B maple syrup
> 1 teaspoon lemon zest, freshly grated
> 1/8 teaspoon ground cinnamon
> 
> Directions
> 
> Combine dried cranberries and brandy, stir to combine and let soak for 30 minutes.
> 
> In a saucepan over medium heat, cook the butter until it turns golden brown, about 5-8 minutes; remove from heat.
> 
> Adjust oven rack to middle position and heat oven to 350℉. Spray an 8 x 8 inch baking pan with cooking spray, set aside.
> 
> In a large bowl, add oatmeal, flour, sugar, walnuts, baking soda, and salt; stir to combine. Add brown butter and vanilla and stir to incorporate; set aside.
> 
> In a small saucepan, combine dried cranberries and it's soaking liquid, fresh cranberries, maple syrup, lemon zest, and cinnamon. Bring to a simmer over medium heat, press down on fresh cranberries with rubber spatula until they have broken down. Cook until mixture has thickened, remove from heat. Let cool slightly.
> 
> Spread half the batter to the prepared baking pan and press down firmly to form an even layer. Spread cranberry mixture on top evenly. Top with remaining batter, pressing down to form an even layer.
> 
> Bake in oven until golden brown on top, 40 to 50 minutes. Let cool completely before cutting into 2-inch squares. Store in airtight container for up to 5 days.
> 
> http://www.huffingtonpost.com/ken-leung/cranberry-bar-recipe_b_2312183.html
> 
> Around four this morning a dryer blew up at the factory where gary works. The business is called sensory effects and makes flavorings for things like coffee creamers, etc. One of the men was life-flighted to st vincents burn unit in toledo. Evidently he is going to be there for a while and is facing a number of operations to repair the damage. Evidently his torso and head took the brunt of the damage. Im asking the ktp prayer warriors to put him on their prayer list please.
> 
> Another good vegetarian dish  I could go vegetarian except I would not doubt cheat when there was port or fowl on the table.
> 
> Black Bean Croquettes With Fresh Salsa Recipe
> 
> Quick Info:
> Servings
> Quick Meal
> Contains Wheat/Gluten
> Vegetarian
> Heart-Healthy
> 
> Nutritional Info (Per serving):
> Calories: 405, Saturated Fat: 2g, Sodium: 438mg, Dietary Fiber: 16g, Total Fat: 12g, Carbs: 61g, Cholesterol: 0mg, Protein: 16g
> Carb Choices: 3
> 
> Ingredients
> 
> 1 dash(es) cooking spray, to coat baking sheet
> 30 ounce(s) beans, black, rinsed
> 1 teaspoon cumin, ground
> 1 cup(s) corn, whole kernel frozen, thawed
> 1/4 cup(s) bread crumbs, fine, dry
> 1/3 cup(s) bread crumbs, fine, dry
> 2 cup(s) tomato(es), finely chopped
> 2 medium scallion(s) (green onions), sliced
> 1/4 cup(s) cilantro, fresh, chopped
> 1 teaspoon chili powder, hot if desired, divided
> 1/4 teaspoon salt
> 1 tablespoon oil, olive, extra-virgin - Substitute Oil with Avocados from Mexico
> 1 medium avocado, diced
> 
> Preparation
> 
> Preheat oven to 425°F. Coat a baking sheet with cooking spray.
> 
> Mash black beans and cumin with a fork in a large bowl until no whole beans remain. Stir in corn and 1/4 cup breadcrumbs.
> 
> Combine tomatoes, scallions, cilantro, 1/2 teaspoon chili powder and salt in a medium bowl. Stir 1 cup of the tomato mixture into the black bean mixture.
> 
> Mix the remaining 1/3 cup breadcrumbs, oil and the remaining 1/2 teaspoon chili powder in a small bowl until the breadcrumbs are coated with oil. Divide the bean mixture into 8 scant 1/2-cup balls. Lightly press each bean ball into the breadcrumb mixture, turning to coat. Place on the prepared baking sheet.
> 
> Bake the croquettes until heated through and the breadcrumbs are golden brown, about 20 minutes. Stir avocado into the remaining tomato mixture. Serve the salsa with the croquettes.
> 
> http://www.everydayhealth.com/health-recipe/black-bean-croquettes-with-fresh-salsa.aspx?xid=nl_everydayhealthlivingwithdepression_20140130
> 
> I keep looking for a hot weather recipe and all I can find are recipes that use the oven  like this one.
> 
> Recipe Brussels Sprouts with Balsamic and Cranberries
> 
> Ingredients
> 3 pounds Brussels Sprouts
> 1/2 cup Olive Oil
> Salt And Pepper
> 1 cup Balsamic Vinegar
> 1/2 cup Sugar
> 1 cup Dried Cranberries
> 
> Preparation Instructions
> 
> Trim/clean Brussels sprouts, then cut them in half if desired (or you can leave them whole). Arrange on two baking sheets and toss with olive oil. Sprinkle with plenty of salt and pepper and roast at 375 degrees for 25 to 30 minutes, or until brown.
> 
> Combine balsamic vinegar and sugar in a saucepan. Bring to a boil, then reduce heat to medium-low and reduce until very thick, about 15 to 20 minutes.
> 
> Drizzle the balsamic reduction over the roasted sprouts, then sprinkle on dried cranberries. Toss and serve immediately.
> 
> For you guys south of the equator you could try this.
> 
> Bulgur, Cucumber, and Mint Salad
> 
> Ingredients
> 3/4 cup(s) bulgur
> 1 medium tomato(es) cut into 1/2" cubes
> 1 medium cucumber(s) peeled, seeded, and cut into 1/2" cubes
> 2 tablespoon mint, fresh chopped
> 2 tablespoon oil, olive, extra-virgin
> 1 tablespoon lemon juice, fresh
> salt to taste
> pepper, black ground to taste
> 
> Instructions
> 
> Bring 1 1/2 cups of water and bulgur to a boil in a medium saucepan, reduce heat to low, cover, and simmer until bulgur is cooked and water is absorbed, about 12 minutes. Remove from heat. Spread bulgur onto a large plate and place in refrigerator to cool slightly, about 5 minutes.
> 
> Place in a mixing bowl and fluff with a fork. Add tomato, cucumber, mint, oil, and lemon juice; stir together and season with salt and pepper to taste. Serve at room temperature.
> 
> Each serving is 1 cup.
> 
> And this:
> 
> Cheese and Celery Sandwiches
> 
> Ingredients:
> 12 slices brown bread, crusts removed
> butter
> 8 oz (225g) full-fat cheese such as Double Gloucester, sliced
> 2 tbsp finely chopped celery
> 2 fl. oz 955ml) fresh double cream
> freshly ground black pepper
> 
> Method:
> Thickly butter the bread.
> 
> Combine the celery and cream.
> 
> Form the sandwiches with a layer of cheese, a spoonful of the celery mixture, a good grinding of black pepper and closed with another slice of bread, cut into quarters.
> 
> dave/kp
> 
> And if you dont mind using your stove top you could try this.
> 
> Chinese pineapple chicken  six points
> 
> Cooking spray
> 1 medium chopped scallion (green and white parts)
> 1 teaspoon chopped fresh ginger root
> 1 teaspoon minced garlic
> 4 oz uncooked boneless, skinless chicken breast cut into one inch squares. (who measures  just cut it up  lol)
> ½ cup canned pineapple tidbits packed in juice
> 1 tablespoon black bean sauce (doesnt everyone have it on hand?)
> ½ cup cooked brown rice kept warm (regular or instant)
> 
> Coat a large nonstick skillet with cooking spray and set over medium-high heat
> 
> Add scallions, ginger and garlic  cook until soft (3 minutes +/-)
> 
> Add chicken and cook until lightly browned on all sides (five minutes +/-)
> 
> Add pineapple with its juice and black bean sauce to skillet  bring to a simmer.
> 
> Simmer until chicken is cooked through (five minutes +/-)
> 
> Place rice in bowl and pour mixture over top...
> 
> Note: to serve 4  increase quantities to 4 scallions  1 tablespoon ginger  1 tablespoon garlic  1 pound chicken  2 cups pineapple  ¼ cup black bean sauce  2 cups rice.
> 
> Vegetarians  replace chicken breast with 3oz firm tofu (12oz if serving four) good for five points
> 
> plain boiled rice along with a finely chopped onion cooked in a little pineapple juice, using the hot juice to heat sliced fresh pineapple
> 
> and now I best get busy and get the new knitting tea party started.
> 
> sam


~~~Sam...these sound so good! I'm hungry! Thanks for your efforts....well done!
Carol il/oh


----------



## tami_ohio

Hello Julie! I hope you are feeling better today, and that your hip settles down. Apparently my back knows the weather here is going to change soon, as it has been giving me fits all day. As long as I am in a comfortable chair in just the right spot, like I am now, it doesn't hurt. Just don't move! Yeah, right, like that'll happen! LOL the next thing I know, nature will call and I'll have to get up again!

Tami


----------



## pammie1234

Marking my place until I get caught up with last weeks!


----------



## Lurker 2

tami_ohio said:


> Hello Julie! I hope you are feeling better today, and that your hip settles down. Apparently my back knows the weather here is going to change soon, as it has been giving me fits all day. As long as I am in a comfortable chair in just the right spot, like I am now, it doesn't hurt. Just don't move! Yeah, right, like that'll happen! LOL the next thing I know, nature will call and I'll have to get up again!
> 
> Tami


Hi, Tami! I am constantly getting caught out by that one- the day is a little cooler now, or maybe the breeze has changed direction slightly - it is coming straight in the open door- rattling all my papers- I must not grumble because it IS very pleasant weather- just I had to do a bit of up-hill walking and my hip did not like that- I guess it is a matter of what one is used to- and mostly it is fairly flat around here.


----------



## tami_ohio

Designer, Hope your arm feels better tomorrow. Cortisone plays heck with my blood sugar, so I won't let them give it to me again. The one time I let them, it didn't work anyway.

Siouxann, please make an appointment! Those are side effects of Lipitor, but that bad is not right. And not safe if it effects how you get around. So far my dr. has tried 2 different cholesterol meds on me, with the same problems. And it aggravates my FM. So she takes me off of it, and writes a script for something else. This time it's for Crestor, but I haven't filled it yet.

Tami


----------



## siouxann

Thanks Jynx and Tami. I thought I had arthritis, but the pain isn't in a joint. I shall try for an appointment early next week. It is so frustrating, but I try to remember that I am still lucky to be able to walk at all.


----------



## Cashmeregma

Forgot it was time for a new KTP. Can't wait to check out the new recipes. I see it includes asparagus. Yummy. A favorite of mine for sure.

DH and I had a lovely dinner at Grandpa Sam's along the canal or not far from it, in Spencerport, NY. This was after the World Fair. So cute, almost like the Olympics with each grade in a parade dressed like the country they represented. We loved it and Katiclaire baked a special bread from Liberia, David had a display of the Blarney stone, Danny sang the National Anthem of Italy and had it on the computer ipad so that people could just push the screen and it played with him singing the anthem in Italian. Great set up as he had to leave for rehearsals for another musical. Then we stopped at Grandpa Sam's and believe you me, it was wonderful food in a charming small canal village. We loved it. Sort of a continuation of our anniversary. DH is so tired and what a day, having to push the car to get it to a safe place and then work all day and go to the Fair. A long day ended with a great meal and now another glass of wine. I told him we will wait and do the anniversary cards tomorrow when he isn't so tired. It is fun making our anniversary last over many days. :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup: We are both tired so see you tomorrow.


----------



## cmaliza

thewren said:


> Knitting Tea Party 31 January 14
> 
> It is starting to snow again  maybe up to an inch  it hardly seems necessary since we are to get up to three quarters of an inch of rain tomorrow. That is a good bit of rain when the ground is frozen and there is really no where for the water to go. 34° right now  time to break out the shorts and tank tops. Lol
> 
> and now I best get busy and get the new knitting tea party started.
> 
> sam


~~~Prayers on their way for the burned worker. I wish him little pain and speedy recovery.


----------



## cmaliza

Angora1 said:


> So cute, almost like the Olympics with each grade in a parade dressed like the country they represented. We loved it and Katiclaire baked a special bread from Liberia.
> 
> ~~~Hmmm...who is Katiclaire...and how does she know how to bake some bread from Liberia? I lived there for 3 years....interested in your connection to that place. :?: :?:
> Carol il/oh


----------



## siouxann

I'd be interested in how to bake Liberian bread. Is there a recipe?


----------



## Onthewingsofadove

I have been taking Crestor for three years now with no side effects. Both my SIL and MIL are also taking it successfully. I believe we all take different strengths of it.
Trisha



tami_ohio said:


> Designer, Hope your arm feels better tomorrow. Cortisone plays heck with my blood sugar, so I won't let them give it to me again. The one time I let them, it didn't work anyway.
> 
> Siouxann, please make an appointment! Those are side effects of Lipitor, but that bad is not right. And not safe if it effects how you get around. So far my dr. has tried 2 different cholesterol meds on me, with the same problems. And it aggravates my FM. So she takes me off of it, and writes a script for something else. This time it's for Crestor, but I haven't filled it yet.
> 
> Tami


----------



## Sorlenna

Well, I put aside the knitting for a bit to get my Skype up and running right again...then spent 2 1/2 hours talking to DD#1, DS, his GF, and my youngest GD! I'm a happy Oma right now. She's such a doll! The other GC were at the other grandparents for the night, so I will see them another time--just so happy my connection finally holds and the call didn't drop! 

Healing thoughts coming to that poor fellow who was burned. How awful...happy birthdays to all who are celebrating, too.

Now, back to my knitting...


----------



## Pup lover

siouxann said:


> Have any of you taken Lipitor for cholesterol? What have your experiences been? I've been taking it for over a year now and have such pain and muscle weakness in my leg that I sometimes need a cane to get around. I wondered if that was normal or if I needed to try to get a doctor's appointment to have her check it out.


Tell your dr. definitely.


----------



## RookieRetiree

Hello - welcome back some of our dear old friends!

Carol, Julie and Shirley - hope your aches and pains go away quickly.

I'm very tired today--delayed reaction from the trip to WI? But I did get two cabinets, linen closet, and pantry cleaned up. Now I know what I have or don't have...but DH must have thought we needed aluminum foil...we get it at Costco in bulks of 2 rolls...I think I had 5 rolls on the bottom shelf. He likes doing the Costco shopping and I let him -- although I do like to go once in a while to see what might be new. There's a bag of extra aluminum foil, quart zip top bags, saltine crackers, & large jars of spaghetti sauce going over to DD's tomorrow. Now I have room for some other canned foods I like to keep on hand.

Off to bed - good night...leaving you with a photo of DGD who had just gotten a hair cut over the weekend and was hoping for a nice sunny spring or summer day.


----------



## martina

siouxann said:


> Have any of you taken Lipitor for cholesterol? What have your experiences been? I've been taking it for over a year now and have such pain and muscle weakness in my leg that I sometimes need a cane to get around. I wondered if that was normal or if I needed to try to get a doctor's appointment to have her check it out.


I haven't taken that, but anything causing you such problems should be reported to the Dr. Please get an appointment.


----------



## Pup lover

Sam I forgot to mention will keep burnt coworker and his family in prayers. Glad it wasnt Gary.

This memory thing seems pretty good some days others I'm lucky to remember my own name  

I have tried all of the statins and cannot tolerate any of them. Only one I haven't tried is the one that works in your digestive system, zetia maybe? Its the only one my dad has been able to take, he was on crestor for a few years then had issues and had to spend a year and a half increasing and then decreasing steroids. He couldnt even grip a door knob enough to turn it. Thankfully no permanent effects.

My numbers are not real bad though I eat oatmeal every day and it does help.


----------



## Bonnie7591

siouxann said:


> Have any of you taken Lipitor for cholesterol? What have your experiences been? I've been taking it for over a year now and have such pain and muscle weakness in my leg that I sometimes need a cane to get around. I wondered if that was normal or if I needed to try to get a doctor's appointment to have her check it out.


You should definitely get it checked out. That is one of the bad side effects & maybe they can change you to another cholesterol lowering drug


----------



## iamsam

siouxann - when I took Lipitor every joint in my body ached - I walked like an old man - I really had time getting around - it started in my ankles and worked its way up and it left the same way working its way down. I was on it for about six months. my doctor was on maternity leave so I waited until she got back to say anything. just as an aside - Lipitor was the last one I tried. all the rest did a number on my liver so I just decided to live with it. --- sam



siouxann said:


> Have any of you taken Lipitor for cholesterol? What have your experiences been? I've been taking it for over a year now and have such pain and muscle weakness in my leg that I sometimes need a cane to get around. I wondered if that was normal or if I needed to try to get a doctor's appointment to have her check it out.


----------



## iamsam

lake erie perch - yummy - hope you ate lots --- sam



tami_ohio said:


> Just flurries here Sam. I hope you don't get too much.
> 
> Nittergma, I'm sorry to hear about your dog. I think it's as hard to loose a pet as it is a family member. But then, they are family members, aren't they?
> 
> Sam, prayers for Gary's co-worker.
> 
> Prayers and hugs for those who are in need. Happy Birthday to those with birthdays.
> 
> I took DGS for his expanders (before he gets braces). He did really good. He was scared, though. So Granny spoiled him. Poor kid kept slurping trying to swallow after they put them in! So funny, but soooo annoying after a while! I took him to Walmart and bought him a tin of Yu-gi-o cards. I probably didn't spell that right, but he's happy. And I picked up a few groceries. As his first bite of a hamburger from McDonald's got stuck under the expanders, I bought a couple cans of soup he likes, and a box of chicken broth and a couple cans of pre-cooked chicken chunks so all DD has to do is dump them together is he runs out and is still having trouble eating other stuff. He's lactose intolerant so you can't just make him macaroni and cheese or a grilled cheese sandwich to tear into tiny pieces to eat. And of course I got some cuddle time in with his new sister after we got back! While I was there, DH sent me a text to call my aunt when I got home. So I called right then before I forgot. She asked if I was still knitting. She lost her hat, a store bought fuzzy warm one, and has been looking for a stocking hat. Even went to a outfitter store today looking and no one has any. Could I please make her one? Sure! And I was right around the corner from Pat Catan's, a local craft supply store. She wanted it in acrylic so she could wash it easily, so I stopped and bought her a navy blue to match her coat. I already have it started.
> 
> For dinner, we went out for Lake Erie Perch for DH's sister's birthday, which was yesterday. As one of her daughters had to work tonight, we are also going out tomorrow evening and then to another daughter's for cake and ice cream.
> 
> Tami


----------



## nittergma

Aww thanks!


Pup lover said:


> Happy Birthday Noni


----------



## Railyn

It is the end of the week and I am off to do the dishes and then bed. It has been quite a week. I got the result of my surgery, as you know, and it was not good. I felt like I had been hit by a school bus. I reaches out to my family and friends and the support was amazing. I can not begin to tell you how much I appriciate your messages and prayers. I am at peace with things. Will move on the the next phase soon. I have an apt this next week.
Took DH to a surgeon about the clogged artery in his neck and the dr. said that it needs to be cleaned out and soon so he will have surgery this next week for that. Will have to spend at least a night in ICU. It is the ICU where our wonderful daughter-in-law works so that is a nice plus. Dr. said that with a TIA like Ray had, 90% have a major stroke within a year. With surgery it is down to less that 10% so we feel very comfortable that our decision is the right one. 
Need to tell you a little story. WE went out to eat after the dr. apt. and met a friend by accident. He came to see us after they finished their meal and said that he had eatten with his ex-son-in-law, his new wife and their two children. He went on to add that the kids call him Grandpa. I just thought it was a nice example of true friendship. 
Made a huge pot of soup for dinner. Cooked carrots, green beans,celery, onion in canned diced tomatoes. When that was about done added zuchini, kale, cabbage and some canned 
beans (white beans, pinto beans and garbanzo beans) and Italian seasoning. It was a very thick soup and delicious. Completely non=fat and vegan. Sam, it was you who got me into cooking the vegetables in tomato juice. It really does improve the flavor.
I know that we aren't to discuss religion but it is such an important part of my life. I thank the prayer warriers. What a blessing. Now we all need to remember Gary's co-worker. What a sad event.
Have a great week-end. Hope for love, peace and good knitting to each one.


----------



## iamsam

what a precious little girl - love the hair cut. the shades are so her. lol --- sam



RookieRetiree said:


> Hello - welcome back some of our dear old friends!
> 
> Carol, Julie and Shirley - hope your aches and pains go away quickly.
> 
> I'm very tired today--delayed reaction from the trip to WI? But I did get two cabinets, linen closet, and pantry cleaned up. Now I know what I have or don't have...but DH must have thought we needed aluminum foil...we get it at Costco in bulks of 2 rolls...I think I had 5 rolls on the bottom shelf. He likes doing the Costco shopping and I let him -- although I do like to go once in a while to see what might be new. There's a bag of extra aluminum foil, quart zip top bags, saltine crackers, & large jars of spaghetti sauce going over to DD's tomorrow. Now I have room for some other canned foods I like to keep on hand.
> 
> Off to bed - good night...leaving you with a photo of DGD who had just gotten a hair cut over the weekend and was hoping for a nice sunny spring or summer day.


----------



## iamsam

railyn - so good to hear from you - I know the ktp prayer warriors are lifting both you and dh in their prayers for comfort and healing. and we know their success rate so we know you both are going to be in the pink before you know it. --- sam

the soup sounds wonderful - sometime for something different use v8 juice.



Railyn said:


> It is the end of the week and I am off to do the dishes and then bed. It has been quite a week. I got the result of my surgery, as you know, and it was not good. I felt like I had been hit by a school bus. I reaches out to my family and friends and the support was amazing. I can not begin to tell you how much I appriciate your messages and prayers. I am at peace with things. Will move on the the next phase soon. I have an apt this next week.
> Took DH to a surgeon about the clogged artery in his neck and the dr. said that it needs to be cleaned out and soon so he will have surgery this next week for that. Will have to spend at least a night in ICU. It is the ICU where our wonderful daughter-in-law works so that is a nice plus. Dr. said that with a TIA like Ray had, 90% have a major stroke within a year. With surgery it is down to less that 10% so we feel very comfortable that our decision is the right one.
> Need to tell you a little story. WE went out to eat after the dr. apt. and met a friend by accident. He came to see us after they finished their meal and said that he had eatten with his ex-son-in-law, his new wife and their two children. He went on to add that the kids call him Grandpa. I just thought it was a nice example of true friendship.
> Made a huge pot of soup for dinner. Cooked carrots, green beans,celery, onion in canned diced tomatoes. When that was about done added zuchini, kale, cabbage and some canned
> beans (white beans, pinto beans and garbanzo beans) and Italian seasoning. It was a very thick soup and delicious. Completely non=fat and vegan. Sam, it was you who got me into cooking the vegetables in tomato juice. It really does improve the flavor.
> I know that we aren't to discuss religion but it is such an important part of my life. I thank the prayer warriers. What a blessing. Now we all need to remember Gary's co-worker. What a sad event.
> Have a great week-end. Hope for love, peace and good knitting to each one.


----------



## nittergma

Thanks everyone for the birthday wishes, and sympathies for our dear Popcorn. Better get to bed , can hardly type. For those who are in Saturday I hope you have a great day. nittergma


----------



## Bonnie7591

Sam, sorry to hear about the accident at your SlL's work, glad it wasn't him & hope the poor man will be OK, burns are so terrible.

Puplover, my cholesterol numbers are climbing but I don't need meds yet, I eat oatmeal most days & add hemp hearts which are also supposed to decrease chol.& they add a nutty taste. They are also nice in salad. I also take odorless garlic capsules. All these are much less exensive than ending up on the meds.

Julie hope you hip is better soon, is it arthitis or sciatica? If sciatica, there are some yoga stretches that work wonders.

Rookie, what a cute your grand daughter is.

Pacer, at do you work at that you must go to work at such obscene hours?

I heard the east is to get hit with another storm, you are really getting an oldfashioned winter. We have had a few flakes of snow today, not too cold if you were out of the wind but the wind was nasty. -25C tonight.

Tomorrow I have to bake fish for our local wild life banquet, there is a catered turkey supper but people bring wild meat dishes as well, I always do baed northern pike usally one or 2 15 pound fish. I always hope for leftovers to make fish cakes but the last few years it has all been gone. They give awards for the largest fish caught & moose, deer, lk & bear shot in the area. There is also a silent auction, i made a fleece blanket & a pair of thrummed mitts to donate. They use the proceeds to buy fingerling fish to put in our lakes if stocks are down & to stock a trout pond near us. It is usually a nice night out.
Well, time for bed.
Take care all.


----------



## sugarsugar

Just jumping in here so I know where we are... back later.


----------



## Glennys 2

darowil said:


> For those of us who like words- this was posted on KP recently, and then in trying to find it found an even earlier one so some of you will have seen it I'm sure.
> http://biggeekdad.com/2011/11/the-three-little-pigs/


Darowil thanks for the great laugh.

Sam love the recipes and will keep your SIL's coworker in my prayers.


----------



## Lurker 2

Bonnie7591 said:


> ...
> 
> Julie hope you hip is better soon, is it arthitis or sciatica? If sciatica, there are some yoga stretches that work wonders.
> ...


It is arthritis- I am on category two in the waiting list, and expect to get an appointment with the orthopaedic team in the next couple of months, priority 4 is low. I am anticipating more pain as the weather cools down- the warmth of summer definitely seems to have helped.- would help if I could lose some weight- but at least I have stopped the gain that was occurring!


----------



## Railyn

Such a beautiful DGD. Love her hair cut and shades.


----------



## Dreamweaver

RookieRetiree said:


> Hello - welcome back some of our dear old friends!
> 
> Carol, Julie and Shirley - hope your aches and pains go away quickly.
> 
> I'm very tired today--delayed reaction from the trip to WI? But I did get two cabinets, linen closet, and pantry cleaned up. Now I know what I have or don't have...but DH must have thought we needed aluminum foil...we get it at Costco in bulks of 2 rolls...I think I had 5 rolls on the bottom shelf. He likes doing the Costco shopping and I let him -- although I do like to go once in a while to see what might be new. There's a bag of extra aluminum foil, quart zip top bags, saltine crackers, & large jars of spaghetti sauce going over to DD's tomorrow. Now I have room for some other canned foods I like to keep on hand.
> 
> Off to bed - good night...leaving you with a photo of DGD who had just gotten a hair cut over the weekend and was hoping for a nice sunny spring or summer day.


Sounds like you did quite a bit. LOVE the picture. She is such a cutie...


----------



## sugarsugar

Hi everyone, another week? This is all going tooo fast for me LOL.
Thanks Sam for another great opening and healing thoughts for the man who suffered the burns in the explosion. Terrible.

I have spent the last couple of days washing down walls and wardrobe in DS past room... to be the baby's room. It would be great if DD would get her butt into gear a bit and get things organised.. but no she is all about hanging around doing what she wants still. Oh well, what will be will be. We have had a couple of lovely days mid to high 20c but the heat is back on its way from tomorrow again. Around 41c tomorrow and then mid to high 30c for a few more days. By the time I get things done during the day and at mums too, then water in the evenings... I am exhausted, nearly falling asleep. 
Anyway we just keep on smiling dont we? Hugs to everyone. Back later...


----------



## Dreamweaver

Railyn said:


> It is the end of the week and I am off to do the dishes and then bed. It has been quite a week. I got the result of my surgery, as you know, and it was not good. I felt like I had been hit by a school bus. I reaches out to my family and friends and the support was amazing. I can not begin to tell you how much I appriciate your messages and prayers. I am at peace with things. Will move on the the next phase soon. I have an apt this next week.
> Took DH to a surgeon about the clogged artery in his neck and the dr. said that it needs to be cleaned out and soon so he will have surgery this next week for that. Will have to spend at least a night in ICU. It is the ICU where our wonderful daughter-in-law works so that is a nice plus. Dr. said that with a TIA like Ray had, 90% have a major stroke within a year. With surgery it is down to less that 10% so we feel very comfortable that our decision is the right one.
> Need to tell you a little story. WE went out to eat after the dr. apt. and met a friend by accident. He came to see us after they finished their meal and said that he had eatten with his ex-son-in-law, his new wife and their two children. He went on to add that the kids call him Grandpa. I just thought it was a nice example of true friendship.
> Made a huge pot of soup for dinner. Cooked carrots, green beans,celery, onion in canned diced tomatoes. When that was about done added zuchini, kale, cabbage and some canned
> beans (white beans, pinto beans and garbanzo beans) and Italian seasoning. It was a very thick soup and delicious. Completely non=fat and vegan. Sam, it was you who got me into cooking the vegetables in tomato juice. It really does improve the flavor.
> I know that we aren't to discuss religion but it is such an important part of my life. I thank the prayer warriers. What a blessing. Now we all need to remember Gary's co-worker. What a sad event.
> Have a great week-end. Hope for love, peace and good knitting to each one.


How nice that your DIL works at the hospital and can make sure DH gets a little extra attention. it definitely sounds like the right decision when it improves odds that much. (I have recently learned that mine are somewhat clogged as well... One at about 50%. Would be interested in what DH's blockage was to gauge when to consider surgery.). Best wishes and continuing prayers going out to both of you.....

Enjoyed your story about the ex-SIL. We have a friend who divorced many years ago. His ex and his current wives and their families get along excellently and are always invited to each other's events. Though the children are well grown, it still makes life so much easier. In their case, they all love one another. Just couldn't live together...

Your soup sounds wonderful and will be even better in a couple days when our weather dips again.....


----------



## Dreamweaver

Bonnie7591 said:


> Tomorrow I have to bake fish for our local wild life banquet, there is a catered turkey supper but people bring wild meat dishes as well, I always do baed northern pike usally one or 2 15 pound fish. I always hope for leftovers to make fish cakes but the last few years it has all been gone. They give awards for the largest fish caught & moose, deer, lk & bear shot in the area. There is also a silent auction, i made a fleece blanket & a pair of thrummed mitts to donate. They use the proceeds to buy fingerling fish to put in our lakes if stocks are down & to stock a trout pond near us. It is usually a nice night out.
> Well, time for bed.
> Take care all.


Fish sounds delicious. I still remember the first time we ever pulled a pike into the boat. All those teeth... Scary looking thing. Sounds like a wonderful benefit....


----------



## Dreamweaver

sugarsugar said:


> I have spent the last couple of days washing down walls and wardrobe in DS past room... to be the baby's room. It would be great if DD would get her butt into gear a bit and get things organised.. but no she is all about hanging around doing what she wants still. Oh well, what will be will be. We have had a couple of lovely days mid to high 20c but the heat is back on its way from tomorrow again. Around 41c tomorrow and then mid to high 30c for a few more days. By the time I get things done during the day and at mums too, then water in the evenings... I am exhausted, nearly falling asleep.
> Anyway we just keep on smiling dont we? Hugs to everyone. Back later...


With all you are doing, no wonder you are exhausted. I did not realize that DD was living with you...... You really do have a full plate. Hopefully, she will be a little more interested in helping as the baby becomes more of a reality to her and when she starts to feel better..... I know that isn't helping you out now though.....


----------



## Dreamweaver

I was back from babysitting by 10:30 but fell asleep in chair while arching TV so I guess it is time to go to bed and start all over again tomorrow. 

I did finally hear from the lady that went to visit mom about caregiving and it seems to have gone well. I need to visit mom tomorrow and we need to figure out how to put some additional bars around the tub... Not easy with all the tile-work and needing to hit studs, but I'm sure DH can figure it out...

I am not liking the reverse stockinette of the socks I am knitting. I can see the ladders so much more than usual.... And this is the smallest needle I have used.... I hope it will even out in the wash.... I think I will do the second sock to the heel before going any farther to better judge if I need to change colors at heel and toe..... I'm not sure exactly where to do that without it being in the instructions...... Oh well, they will be warm regardless.

Might all. Pleasant dreams.


----------



## darowil

Dreamweaver said:


> I was back from babysitting by 10:30 but fell asleep in chair while arching TV so I guess it is time to go to bed and start all over again tomorrow.
> 
> I did finally hear from the lady that went to visit mom about caregiving and it seems to have gone well. I need to visit mom tomorrow and we need to figure out how to put some additional bars around the tub... Not easy with all the tile-work and needing to hit studs, but I'm sure DH can figure it out...
> 
> I am not liking the reverse stockinette of the socks I am knitting. I can see the ladders so much more than usual.... And this is the smallest needle I have used.... I hope it will even out in the wash.... I think I will do the second sock to the heel before going any farther to better judge if I need to change colors at heel and toe..... I'm not sure exactly where to do that without it being in the instructions...... Oh well, they will be warm regardless.
> 
> Might all. Pleasant dreams.


Depends on the type of heel you are doing- Flap and gussets don't work as you need to work in the round for much of it- unless you only do the flap or have a band of colour around the front of the foot as well. But if a short row simply start the second colour on the first of the rows that are knitted straight.


----------



## sugarsugar

Dreamweaver said:


> With all you are doing, no wonder you are exhausted. I did not realize that DD was living with you...... You really do have a full plate. Hopefully, she will be a little more interested in helping as the baby becomes more of a reality to her and when she starts to feel better..... I know that isn't helping you out now though.....


Well she supposedly is living here... not here much the last week. Goodness knows.


----------



## iamsam

it is well past the hour when I should have been in bed so I will go now. --- sam


----------



## NanaCaren

[quote=tami_ohio

NanaCaren, you can also use a food processor or a small chopper that you set on top of the food, and smack the top of the handle. It has a cup on it that sits down over top of the food you want chopped. Some of them have a cover on them that encloses the food in it when you are finished.


I enjoy dicing/chopping vegetables. I have all the fancy choppers, my kids use them. I am thinking for presentation purposes the mandolin would work nicely.


----------



## NanaCaren

siouxann said:


> Thanks Jynx and Tami. I thought I had arthritis, but the pain isn't in a joint. I shall try for an appointment early next week. It is so frustrating, but I try to remember that I am still lucky to be able to walk at all.


Please do see your doctor, those are NOT GOOD side effects at all. It can take years to recover from them.


----------



## NanaCaren

RookieRetiree said:


> Hello - welcome back some of our dear old friends!
> 
> Carol, Julie and Shirley - hope your aches and pains go away quickly.
> 
> I'm very tired today--delayed reaction from the trip to WI? But I did get two cabinets, linen closet, and pantry cleaned up. Now I know what I have or don't have...but DH must have thought we needed aluminum foil...we get it at Costco in bulks of 2 rolls...I think I had 5 rolls on the bottom shelf. He likes doing the Costco shopping and I let him -- although I do like to go once in a while to see what might be new. There's a bag of extra aluminum foil, quart zip top bags, saltine crackers, & large jars of spaghetti sauce going over to DD's tomorrow. Now I have room for some other canned foods I like to keep on hand.
> 
> Off to bed - good night...leaving you with a photo of DGD who had just gotten a hair cut over the weekend and was hoping for a nice sunny spring or summer day.


She is such a sweetheart, she looks very cute with her her hair cut.


----------



## NanaCaren

thewren said:


> it is well past the hour when I should have been in bed so I will go now. --- sam


Good night Sam pleasant dreams. I should be sleeping as well but for some reason I am up.


----------



## KateB

dandylion said:


> Thanks darowil, It's hard to remember the date when I last checked in to the tea party, but it seems just the same as it was on that day,
> 
> My first Avatar was a large blue butterfly. I'm sue from Indianapolis, IN, USA.
> 
> I always loved and just re0cently enjoyed the Australian tennis Open. I don't know if that brings back any memories for you ? If not we can just get re-acquainted.
> 
> I remember you,, and Sam, and that this is a super friendly and helpful thread.
> Thanks again for the welcome,
> Sue


Nice to see you back.


----------



## PurpleFi

Good morning from Surrey, at the moment we have blue skies and little white fluffy clouds, but boy did it rain last night.

I am off to meet London Girl for a day out, Hope everyone is having a good weekend.

Healing vibes to those who need them and hugs to all.

Saturday photos...


----------



## KateB

siouxann said:


> Have any of you taken Lipitor for cholesterol? What have your experiences been? I've been taking it for over a year now and have such pain and muscle weakness in my leg that I sometimes need a cane to get around. I wondered if that was normal or if I needed to try to get a doctor's appointment to have her check it out.


I have taken it for years with no problems, but pain in the muscles was one of the things I was told to look out for. I'd get back to your doctor if I was you.


----------



## nicho

Hello everyone. I am late getting to the TP despite all my good intentions. It is approaching 8pm Saturday evening in Sydney. Pretty much a non-event day for me. Started back at aqua classes this morning after a 6 week break. Maybe I overdid it today but have been feeling lousy all day - lots of aches and pains but especially a heavy feeling in my head like a fog. Even tried to have a sleep after lunch, but didn't help, so pretty much mooched around all day and achieved nothing. Grrr - frustrated that I still do not even feel like knitting, can't concentrate on reading (my usual go-to relaxation activity) and to make matters worse, my DH has spent all day trying to install the dishwasher he bought for our anniversary. The kitchen has been pulled apart and after an all day effort, the dishwasher is still not installed, and the kitchen looks like a bomb has gone off in it. Why can't we pay for someone to install it and have the job done and dusted in a few hours??? Men and their egos...sure, I can do this! No need to pay someone. Sorry, rant over. I might feel better tomorrow if the dishwasher is working and everything is back in its place!

Hope Sugarsugar and Darowil are managing to stay cool. Looks like the hot weather has returned to our southern states with a vengeance. Our daughter who is working on Hamilton Island is proud to have survived her first cyclone which blew through the Whitsunday islands and part of the Queensland coast early Friday morning our time. As cyclones go, it was quite mild - wind gusts reaching 140 to 180kms per hour. She has never experienced anything like that as we don't get cyclones this far south and, to make matters worse, her BF was away and couldn't get back to the island as the airport was closed, so she was home alone! But it is all good and relatively little damage done, except for Great Keppel Island. Fortunately, the cyclone is continuing to track inland, although it is not bringing as much rain as these drought affected areas need.

Thought I might share some photos of one of our favourite places near where we live, Galston Gorge. A lot of scary hairpin bends through beautiful bushland. One of our favourite bridges at the bottom, an old wooden classic. In the bush nearby there are some household fowl and roosters who have escaped their homes (or probably been released there) and they have made their home there along with the native brush turkeys. They are often on the road causing the traffic to come to a stop... a tad frustrating if you are on your way to work. This was the way I travelled to work for a number of years .

So after this, I am going to pick up that baby cardigan I have had on the go for weeks and try to finish it off, so goodnight from me for now.


----------



## flyty1n

Railyn said:


> It is the end of the week and I am off to do the dishes and then bed. It has been quite a week. I got the result of my surgery, as you know, and it was not good. I felt like I had been hit by a school bus. I reaches out to my family and friends and the support was amazing. I can not begin to tell you how much I appreciate your messages and prayers. I am at peace with things. Will move on the the next phase soon. I have an apt this next week.
> 
> I've been thinking of you and praying for you and your DH since you first posted. I know that there is hope, as I've seen wonderful results after this surgery and radiation. I'm praying that you will have a complete cure as well.
> As to the artery blockage, a carotid endarterectomy is a wonderful surgery and can easily restore the blood supply to the brain. It usually doesn't take a lot of surgical/anesthesia time and the results are fantastic. I'd say, go for it.


----------



## sugarsugar

RookieRetiree said:


> Hello - welcome back some of our dear old friends!
> 
> Carol, Julie and Shirley - hope your aches and pains go away quickly.
> 
> I'm very tired today--delayed reaction from the trip to WI? But I did get two cabinets, linen closet, and pantry cleaned up. Now I know what I have or don't have...but DH must have thought we needed aluminum foil...we get it at Costco in bulks of 2 rolls...I think I had 5 rolls on the bottom shelf. He likes doing the Costco shopping and I let him -- although I do like to go once in a while to see what might be new. There's a bag of extra aluminum foil, quart zip top bags, saltine crackers, & large jars of spaghetti sauce going over to DD's tomorrow. Now I have room for some other canned foods I like to keep on hand.
> 
> Off to bed - good night...leaving you with a photo of DGD who had just gotten a hair cut over the weekend and was hoping for a nice sunny spring or summer day.


She is a real cutie! De cluttering is always a bonus. You have treated yourself to a rest day.


----------



## sugarsugar

Railyn said:


> It is the end of the week and I am off to do the dishes and then bed. It has been quite a week. I got the result of my surgery, as you know, and it was not good.
> 
> So hard for you to face this... healing energy for the both of you. Stay strong, you will get through. I am glad you have your faith. Take care. HUGS


----------



## darowil

Well today has been another very hot day- at 8pm it has finally dropped below 40 (104). The forecast is to go down to 25 (77) but it hard to see it doing so any time soon.


----------



## Lurker 2

nicho said:


> Hello everyone. I am late getting to the TP despite all my good intentions. It is approaching 8pm Saturday evening in Sydney. Pretty much a non-event day for me. Started back at aqua classes this morning after a 6 week break. Maybe I overdid it today but have been feeling lousy all day - lots of aches and pains but especially a heavy feeling in my head like a fog. Even tried to have a sleep after lunch, but didn't help, so pretty much mooched around all day and achieved nothing. Grrr - frustrated that I still do not even feel like knitting, can't concentrate on reading (my usual go-to relaxation activity) and to make matters worse, my DH has spent all day trying to install the dishwasher he bought for our anniversary. The kitchen has been pulled apart and after an all day effort, the dishwasher is still not installed, and the kitchen looks like a bomb has gone off in it. Why can't we pay for someone to install it and have the job done and dusted in a few hours??? Men and their egos...sure, I can do this! No need to pay someone. Sorry, rant over. I might feel better tomorrow if the dishwasher is working and everything is back in its place!
> 
> Hope Sugarsugar and Darowil are managing to stay cool. Looks like the hot weather has returned to our southern states with a vengeance. Our daughter who is working on Hamilton Island is proud to have survived her first cyclone which blew through the Whitsunday islands and part of the Queensland coast early Friday morning our time. As cyclones go, it was quite mild - wind gusts reaching 140 to 180kms per hour. She has never experienced anything like that as we don't get cyclones this far south and, to make matters worse, her BF was away and couldn't get back to the island as the airport was closed, so she was home alone! But it is all good and relatively little damage done, except for Great Keppel Island. Fortunately, the cyclone is continuing to track inland, although it is not bringing as much rain as these drought affected areas need.
> 
> Thought I might share some photos of one of our favourite places near where we live, Galston Gorge. A lot of scary hairpin bends through beautiful bushland. One of our favourite bridges at the bottom, an old wooden classic. In the bush nearby there are some household fowl and roosters who have escaped their homes (or probably been released there) and they have made their home there along with the native brush turkeys. They are often on the road causing the traffic to come to a stop... a tad frustrating if you are on your way to work. This was the way I travelled to work for a number of years .
> 
> So after this, I am going to pick up that baby cardigan I have had on the go for weeks and try to finish it off, so goodnight from me for now.


*Note to Sam*- they drive on the correct side of the road in Australia!

Glad your temperatures are more bearable! I know it has been pretty bad around Goulburn.


----------



## darowil

Lurker 2 said:


> *Note to Sam*- they drive on the correct side of the road in Australia!
> 
> Glad your temperatures are more bearable! I know it has been pretty bad around Goulburn.


Why Goulburn? Thats where I was Thursday with my nephew. It is a few degrees warmer here than there generally. And it even snows there- not quite the amounts that we have been seeing on the KTP though. And I don't know if it is a regular thing or occasional.

Scotland won today against the UAE which means they are in the same group as both Australia and NZ and so Scotland will be playing NZ next year in Dunedin. They also play England.


----------



## Lurker 2

darowil said:


> Why Goulburn? Thats where I was Thursday with my nephew. It is a few degrees warmer here than there generally. And it even snows there- not quite the amounts that we have been seeing on the KTP though. And I don't know if it is a regular thing or occasional.
> 
> Scotland won today against the UAE which means they are in the same group as both Australia and NZ and so Scotland will be playing NZ next year in Dunedin. They also play England.


Only because I was talking with someone who lives there-- her dogs have found it very hard this last few days! I did not listen to the sports news- thanks for the up-date!


----------



## sugarsugar

darowil said:


> Well today has been another very hot day- at 8pm it has finally dropped below 40 (104). The forecast is to go down to 25 (77) but it hard to see it doing so any time soon.


 :shock: Ugh! It looks like you are in for a hot night. I have a feeling that might be my turn tomorrow night.


----------



## sugarsugar

Lurker 2 said:


> *Note to Sam*- they drive on the correct side of the road in Australia!
> 
> We sure do! LOL. Here we go again Sam....LOL


----------



## Lurker 2

sugarsugar said:


> Lurker 2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> *Note to Sam*- they drive on the correct side of the road in Australia!
> 
> We sure do! LOL. Here we go again Sam....LOL
> 
> 
> 
> I did that very tongue in cheek!!!!!!!
Click to expand...


----------



## sugarsugar

Lurker 2 said:


> I did that very tongue in cheek!!!!!!!


You did good! :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## sugarsugar

Nearly sleeping time again for me. Take care everyone and stay warm and safe, and for us Aussies stay cool and safe.  Just still to catch up on last weeks TP


----------



## busyworkerbee

81brighteyes said:


> Well, there are enough recipes here for everyone. Of course, I just priced a red or yellow pepper in the store today and at $1.98, I decided against one. How did peppers ever become so costly? And then the price of fresh herbs. I've tried freezing some that are left, but they get very limp. Today was 70 here and it's to be freezing cold rain tomorrow. We need so many different weights of clothing here. So, you in the north will be homebound and we in this area will be as well. You know the weather is weird when Alaska is warmer than some northern states. Thank you, Sam, for all the time you spend trying to find such a variety of recipes for we eaters. We are so fortunate to have so much food available here in the U.S.A. Prayers going forth for the man who suffered the burns from the explosion. Our hearts go out to him and his family as he will have a long and painful recuperation.


I only wish I could buy peppers for $1.98, I use them in a few recipes as well as salads, I have been buying smaller banana peppers, mixed colors lately for about $3 for pack of 6. DM really likes them in strips with a little sour cream.


----------



## NanaCaren

PurpleFi said:


> Good morning from Surrey, at the moment we have blue skies and little white fluffy clouds, but boy did it rain last night.
> 
> I am off to meet London Girl for a day out, Hope everyone is having a good weekend.
> 
> Healing vibes to those who need them and hugs to all.
> 
> Saturday photos...


Good morning.Glad it is not raining this morning. Enjoy your day out with London Girl. 
Healing energy and hugs back to you dear lady. 
Your garden is always a wonderful sight to see first thing each morning.


----------



## NanaCaren

busyworkerbee said:


> I only wish I could buy peppers for $1.98, I use them in a few recipes as well as salads, I have been buying smaller banana peppers, mixed colors lately for about $3 for pack of 6. DM really likes them in strips with a little sour cream.


If the price is the same as here then $1.98 is for just one single pepper.


----------



## NanaCaren

Good morning from Great Bend where it is still dark,the temperature is currently -7.2C/19F at 06:24. My little weather station says it is cloudy, hard to tell in the dark. :-D 

Coffee this morning is being enjoyed in the quite before the house starts it's day. Workers are to arrive in just a little over an hour from now. 

My stepdad shoveling a path to the vehicles so they can get out. 

Healing hugs and energy to all


----------



## busyworkerbee

Dreamweaver said:


> My husband was taken off of it for just those reasons. As he also has inactive gout and arthritis, it was difficult to pinpoint the Lipitor as the cause but! apparently! that is not an uncommon side effect. I take a generic (Simvastatin) and have no trouble. I did take the other for a couple of months but stopped due to cost, not side effects.


I also was on Lipitor for 12 months when it first came out here, however, my pharmacy has a policy of supplying generic if possible, which I am now getting because of cost and I am happy with it. Recent bloods came back good so something is right.


----------



## Gweniepooh

Railyn will keep DH in my prayers for his surgery. Also, continuing to pray for you and your rapid recovery and treatment.



Railyn said:


> It is the end of the week and I am off to do the dishes and then bed. It has been quite a week. I got the result of my surgery, as you know, and it was not good. I felt like I had been hit by a school bus. I reaches out to my family and friends and the support was amazing. I can not begin to tell you how much I appriciate your messages and prayers. I am at peace with things. Will move on the the next phase soon. I have an apt this next week.
> Took DH to a surgeon about the clogged artery in his neck and the dr. said that it needs to be cleaned out and soon so he will have surgery this next week for that. Will have to spend at least a night in ICU. It is the ICU where our wonderful daughter-in-law works so that is a nice plus. Dr. said that with a TIA like Ray had, 90% have a major stroke within a year. With surgery it is down to less that 10% so we feel very comfortable that our decision is the right one.
> Need to tell you a little story. WE went out to eat after the dr. apt. and met a friend by accident. He came to see us after they finished their meal and said that he had eatten with his ex-son-in-law, his new wife and their two children. He went on to add that the kids call him Grandpa. I just thought it was a nice example of true friendship.
> Made a huge pot of soup for dinner. Cooked carrots, green beans,celery, onion in canned diced tomatoes. When that was about done added zuchini, kale, cabbage and some canned
> beans (white beans, pinto beans and garbanzo beans) and Italian seasoning. It was a very thick soup and delicious. Completely non=fat and vegan. Sam, it was you who got me into cooking the vegetables in tomato juice. It really does improve the flavor.
> I know that we aren't to discuss religion but it is such an important part of my life. I thank the prayer warriers. What a blessing. Now we all need to remember Gary's co-worker. What a sad event.
> Have a great week-end. Hope for love, peace and good knitting to each one.


----------



## siouxann

Did any of you see this on the Forum?

http://northernlace.wordpress.com/2010/03/12/feather-and-fan-versus-old-shale/

I am one who had always thought they were the same. Now, I don't believe that I've ever seen anything knit in the F & F stitch. Even my mother (who was ALWAYS right) called Old Shale F&F.


----------



## siouxann

Caren, thanks for the coffee. Do you take all the pictures? I love the 'pot'. I drank some Turkish brewed coffee once and was awake for the whole day and night. Powerful stuff!


----------



## siouxann

Railyn, I pray for your DH, and will keep on praying for you. Healing energy is being sent your way.


----------



## siouxann

Dandylion, so nice to see you back around the table!


----------



## Gweniepooh

Finally caught up. Had a very nice visit with Marianne, et. al. yesterday. Most of the time we ended up shopping at Target, Hobby Lobby, and the 2 LYS in the area. We also had a nice lunch out. Have had a lot of pain in hips, back, and neck due to weather conditions so was pretty uncomfortable wandering around but the company more than made up for it. And, forgot to take pictures! Sorry.

DH quit his job yesterday. He was so angry when he got home. They had paid him LESS than minimum wage for a week of backbreaking work. This is not the first time they've done this either. Since they hold out a check and he had already told them he needed this next week off he said he will go pick up his check Friday and tell them "good luck, I don't work for $7/hr".
Quite frankly, I'm glad. The workmans comp will still have to pay for the surgery, et.al since it is documented as a work injury. I am really glad he is done with them. He does have a big side job for the next two weeks too. We will just be careful financially as we are used to doing. I also told him he needs to contact someone (don't know who) and report them. I really don't trust them. They also have on his W2 an incorrect amount that he has been paid. He's kept all pay stubs and can prove it. Like I said...glad he's not going to be associated with the crooks (IMHO) any more.

Gottastch our Michaels had the Micron pens...did you look around where their artist pencils are located? I'm ready to go Shirley....this is going to be so much fun. Marianne saw all my stuff and was so excited I'm going to be painting again. It will be a challenge as I've not worked with watercolors, only acrylics and oil. Exciting to learn new things.

Well, it's almost time to roll out the dough for the cinnamon rolls so I'll go check on the daily digest and then get them ready.
Will TTYL. Nittergma so sorry about your beloved pet. Sam, will remember Gary's coworker in prayer. Happy birthday Noni and others I may have missed. Love & Hugs, Gweniepooh


----------



## Gweniepooh

KAP 2014 ITINERARY OUTLINE...ALSO KNOW AS "LET'S TEMPT FOLKS TO ATTEND THE OCT 3-5, 2014 KAP"

Okay folks, activities are starting to fall in place so here is a general outline of what we will do in Oct. 2014

Fri., Oct 3 - arrive in Definance whenever BUT from around 2 or 3 p.m. on we will have our Sit and Knit which will be held at the Hampton Inn (conference room reserved already) ....also during that evening we will be visiting the local yarn store, The Fifth Stitch. The owner will be opening just for us. MAY be having a catered dinner...still working on that so will let you know later.

Sat., Oct. 4th -Breakfast on your own timetable, local LYS (the Fifth Stitch) at 9/9:30 and at 11:30 a.m. we meet at the Winding Creek Alpaca & Llama Farm (it's only about 5 miles from Sam's). There will be a choice of activities that you'll have to sign up for on the registration form.
To visit the animals and see a spinning demonstration it is a mere $3 which helps pay for the animals food. To participate in dying 2 skeins of yarn that you get to take with you there is an additional $35 fee. These fees will be payable there...both activities are optional....ALSO there will be yarns the owner spins and dyes for sale.

3:30ish p.m. head to Stoney Ridge Winery....cost is only if you participate in the wine tasting or purchase any wine/food. NOTE: if you don't do the yarn dyeing at the farm you can leave early and go on to the winery OR whatever you want.

Around 5 head to Sam's for the cookout. Hang out as long as he will have us.....do stash swap and play White Elephant Game,
drawing for the afghan being made by many and assembled by Ohio Joy.

Oct. 5th: No planned except perhaps the last gathering for a mid-late morning breakfast.
*Registration is due July 31st. If you are interested in more detail or registering please PM Gweniepooh with your email address.
Also if you are interested in making a 8 x 8 square for the afghan that there will be a drawing for at the KAP you can PM Gweniepooh or jheins for details that can be emailed to you.*


----------



## busyworkerbee

flyty1n said:


> Railyn said:
> 
> 
> 
> It is the end of the week and I am off to do the dishes and then bed. It has been quite a week. I got the result of my surgery, as you know, and it was not good. I felt like I had been hit by a school bus. I reaches out to my family and friends and the support was amazing. I can not begin to tell you how much I appreciate your messages and prayers. I am at peace with things. Will move on the the next phase soon. I have an apt this next week.
> 
> I've been thinking of you and praying for you and your DH since you first posted. I know that there is hope, as I've seen wonderful results after this surgery and radiation. I'm praying that you will have a complete cure as well.
> As to the artery blockage, a carotid endarterectomy is a wonderful surgery and can easily restore the blood supply to the brain. It usually doesn't take a lot of surgical/anesthesia time and the results are fantastic. I'd say, go for it.
> 
> 
> 
> Mmm, here is some interesting information I came across when doing a class on making a natural cream base. We added various essential oils to the base cream to create the effect we wanted. In reading the information available to us in the class, I noted that Calendula Oil, added to the base cream was one of the best things to use on area treated with radiation. I did some up with Calendula Oil and Tea Tree Oil for a friend who had finished his treatment and he loved it. It has helped reduce the scaring from his surgeries and the treatment. Note that the Calendula Essential Oil is added up to 4% of base cream weight. If you get radiation treatment, try it. It may help, like anything, it will not work for everyone. This information actually came from a cancer clinic where this is used after radiation treatment to reduce burns and scaring from treatment. Hope it helps
Click to expand...


----------



## busyworkerbee

NanaCaren said:


> If the price is the same as here then $1.98 is for just one single pepper.


Think ours are a little more expensive than yours. Really would love to get red and yellow peppers for under $2 for the big peppers, but will stick to the sweeter banana peppers for now. Have developed a preference for them.


----------



## Patches39

RookieRetiree said:


> Hello - welcome back some of our dear old friends!
> 
> Carol, Julie and Shirley - hope your aches and pains go away quickly.
> 
> I'm very tired today--delayed reaction from the trip to WI? But I did get two cabinets, linen closet, and pantry cleaned up. Now I know what I have or don't have...but DH must have thought we needed aluminum foil...we get it at Costco in bulks of 2 rolls...I think I had 5 rolls on the bottom shelf. He likes doing the Costco shopping and I let him -- although I do like to go once in a while to see what might be new. There's a bag of extra aluminum foil, quart zip top bags, saltine crackers, & large jars of spaghetti sauce going over to DD's tomorrow. Now I have room for some other canned foods I like to keep on hand.
> 
> Off to bed - good night...leaving you with a photo of DGD who had just gotten a hair cut over the weekend and was hoping for a nice sunny spring or summer day.


She is adorable, :-D


----------



## busyworkerbee

Gweniepooh said:


> DH quit his job yesterday. He was so angry when he got home. They had paid him LESS than minimum wage for a week of backbreaking work. This is not the first time they've done this either. Since they hold out a check and he had already told them he needed this next week off he said he will go pick up his check Friday and tell them "good luck, I don't work for $7/hr".
> Quite frankly, I'm glad. The workmans comp will still have to pay for the surgery, et.al since it is documented as a work injury. I am really glad he is done with them. He does have a big side job for the next two weeks too. We will just be careful financially as we are used to doing. I also told him he needs to contact someone (don't know who) and report them. I really don't trust them. They also have on his W2 an incorrect amount that he has been paid. He's kept all pay stubs and can prove it. Like I said...glad he's not going to be associated with the crooks (IMHO) any more.


I hope DH can get the needed result and that his now previous employer gets investigated by whomever protects workers rights.

This put me to mind of a situation I am going through. As you all know, I have Chronic Heart Failure, fairly severe which has responded well to medication. In Australia, our jobsearch has 2 strands, JSN and DES. DES is for those whom Centrelink, our Government welfare support agency, classify able to work part time at least. I am in the DES strand and have found that these a lot more 1 on 1 support for my job search efforts. As I haven't had a job which I have kept for longer than 4 months, usually lost because of financial downturn for said company, I can get fairly discouraged. I had an appointment for job club, where we go to the agency and use their facilities for finding possible employment last Wednesday. However, I received a letter from the company State Headquarters informing me that I was being transferred to another agency due to their deciding to close the Employment Agency section. The most shocking part is not how little notice I, as a client, received but that the lovely staff had received only 10 days notice that this was occurring and all were made redundant and out of work. For some, the package will be quite good as they have been with this company since they went into the employment agency field, for others, they will be joining us in the job search. I found this to be a wonderful support and am not really looking forward to being lost amongst many others at a larger company. My Employment Consultant tried to highlight the positives but I picked the smaller company for my own reasons, Their reputation only 1 of them.

Please note, I have recently set up an Etsy store (Heather's Handmade Store - take out the spaces and ' to search for it)where I am trying to sell my knitting stitch markers and am building stock for a market stall of soy wax melts, some jewellery and possibly mens belts. Will also add some scarves, beanies and fingerless gloves in the cold season.

I am hoping this will improve my financial situation somewhat while keeping my spirits up for meeting my legal requirements for government support. For now, I am mainly focusing on the Australian market, but anyone who is interested can PM me on this site and we will sort out postage costs. Also note, I can easily make more if anyone wants more than I have stocked. I worked out that I can post up to 3 packs of markers for one postage cost. After that I go to parcel rates, not envelope rates.

This is on top of my charity knitting.


----------



## busyworkerbee

Time for me to get to bed. I will say Good Night from a not so sunny Brisbane.

Note for Nicho, glad your DD came through TC Dylan so easily, fortunately it was only a small weak system. Hamilton Island and the ones around there really copped it only a little while ago with TC Yasi which was Cat 5 and did lots of damage with winds over 250km/hour. I also have been through Cat 1 cyclones and actually slept through them. Now I think I would get frustrated if we lost the power for too long. Laptop batteries only last so long without recharge, same with phone batteries and modem batteries. let us pray that the newly formed TC Edna stays away.


----------



## Patches39

PurpleFi said:


> Good morning from Surrey, at the moment we have blue skies and little white fluffy clouds, but boy did it rain last night.
> 
> I am off to meet London Girl for a day out, Hope everyone is having a good weekend.
> 
> Healing vibes to those who need them and hugs to all.
> 
> Saturday photos...


I'll take your winter, as always the garden is lovely,


----------



## Patches39

nicho said:


> Hello everyone. I am late getting to the TP despite all my good intentions. It is approaching 8pm Saturday evening in Sydney. Pretty much a non-event day for me. Started back at aqua classes this morning after a 6 week break. Maybe I overdid it today but have been feeling lousy all day - lots of aches and pains but especially a heavy feeling in my head like a fog. Even tried to have a sleep after lunch, but didn't help, so pretty much mooched around all day and achieved nothing. Grrr - frustrated that I still do not even feel like knitting, can't concentrate on reading (my usual go-to relaxation activity) and to make matters worse, my DH has spent all day trying to install the dishwasher he bought for our anniversary. The kitchen has been pulled apart and after an all day effort, the dishwasher is still not installed, and the kitchen looks like a bomb has gone off in it. Why can't we pay for someone to install it and have the job done and dusted in a few hours??? Men and their egos...sure, I can do this! No need to pay someone. Sorry, rant over. I might feel better tomorrow if the dishwasher is working and everything is back in its place!
> 
> Hope Sugarsugar and Darowil are managing to stay cool. Looks like the hot weather has returned to our southern states with a vengeance. Our daughter who is working on Hamilton Island is proud to have survived her first cyclone which blew through the Whitsunday islands and part of the Queensland coast early Friday morning our time. As cyclones go, it was quite mild - wind gusts reaching 140 to 180kms per hour. She has never experienced anything like that as we don't get cyclones this far south and, to make matters worse, her BF was away and couldn't get back to the island as the airport was closed, so she was home alone! But it is all good and relatively little damage done, except for Great Keppel Island. Fortunately, the cyclone is continuing to track inland, although it is not bringing as much rain as these drought affected areas need.
> 
> Thought I might share some photos of one of our favourite places near where we live, Galston Gorge. A lot of scary hairpin bends through beautiful bushland. One of our favourite bridges at the bottom, an old wooden classic. In the bush nearby there are some household fowl and roosters who have escaped their homes (or probably been released there) and they have made their home there along with the native brush turkeys. They are often on the road causing the traffic to come to a stop... a tad frustrating if you are on your way to work. This was the way I travelled to work for a number of years .
> 
> So after this, I am going to pick up that baby cardigan I have had on the go for weeks and try to finish it off, so goodnight from me for now.


Awesome photos, :lol:


----------



## NanaCaren

siouxann said:


> Caren, thanks for the coffee. Do you take all the pictures? I love the 'pot'. I drank some Turkish brewed coffee once and was awake for the whole day and night. Powerful stuff!


No I don't most of them are ones shared early morning with a couple online friends from across the pond. Some of the cups are mine.


----------



## Patches39

NanaCaren said:


> Good morning from Great Bend where it is still dark,the temperature is currently -7.2C/19F at 06:24. My little weather station says it is cloudy, hard to tell in the dark. :-D
> 
> Coffee this morning is being enjoyed in the quite before the house starts it's day. Workers are to arrive in just a little over an hour from now.
> 
> My stepdad shoveling a path to the vehicles so they can get out.
> 
> Healing hugs and energy to all


WOW, now that is some snow, have my coffee and happy to share it with you,


----------



## jknappva

Designer1234 said:


> Hi everyone - just want to sign in. I had a cortisone shot this morning 'hurt like heck' then came home to a new workshop - it will be a good one that took 2 hours at least so my arm is sore and I am tired.
> 
> will be signing off line in about 2 minutes. Tomorrow is another day!! It was my fault - I should have checked and had the shot on a non workhop starting day. It is really going to be a good one and it is all fixed up now.
> 
> see you all tomorrow.


I find that cortisone shots are painful but sounds like this one was worse than usual. I'm praying it will help the pain as much as the last shot did.
Take care and take it easy on the computer. We understand if you have to take a day or so off. Even though I always miss you.
Hugs,
Junek


----------



## jknappva

tami_ohio said:


> Designer, Hope your arm feels better tomorrow. Cortisone plays heck with my blood sugar, so I won't let them give it to me again. The one time I let them, it didn't work anyway.
> 
> Siouxann, please make an appointment! Those are side effects of Lipitor, but that bad is not right. And not safe if it effects how you get around. So far my dr. has tried 2 different cholesterol meds on me, with the same problems. And it aggravates my FM. So she takes me off of it, and writes a script for something else. This time it's for Crestor, but I haven't filled it yet.
> 
> Tami


I thank God every day that my cholesterol is so good. And at my age, 77, most people have to take meds for it. I'm surprised every year when I have my annual blood test that it's always low. Well, the first year when it was over 200, I almost panicked until my dr. told me the reason it was high was because my good cholesterol was high. And I realize that's unusual. Especially since I have terrible eating habits!
Hope you can get yours under control without all the side effects.
Junek


----------



## patocenizo

Good morning Sam!!! We got just a drizzle of rain here in Southern California and our temperatures are down...yay!!! Our low is 39 and the high 64...yes we love it and it's much better for our poor plants. I've got the wants for that queso fundido....love cheese I always say I am an incorrigible "cheeseaholic" :lol: :lol: no step program for me!! Thanks for hosting this Tea Party and may the best team win tomorrow!


----------



## jknappva

Off to bed - good night...leaving you with a photo of DGD who had just gotten a hair cut over the weekend and was hoping for a nice sunny spring or summer day.[/quote]

Oh, what a lovely little movie queen. I think we're all hoping for a sunny spring or summer day!
junek


----------



## jknappva

I am at peace with things. Will move on the the next phase soon. I have an apt this next week.
Took DH to a surgeon about the clogged artery in his neck and the dr. said that it needs to be cleaned out and soon so he will have surgery this next week for that. Will have to spend at least a night in ICU. that our decision is the right one. .
I know that we aren't to discuss religion but it is such an important part of my life. I thank the prayer warriers. What a blessing. Now we all need to remember Gary's co-worker. What a sad event.
Have a great week-end. Hope for love, peace and good knitting to each one.[/quote]

I don't hesitate to mention that I'll pray for anyone who needs God's help. And I have several friends who have had the surgery for the clogged artery in their necks and have always been successful.
And so many on our Tea Party have had successful treatment for thyroid cancer that we know yours' will also be successful.
I'll be keeping you and your DH in my prayers for a complete recovery. 
As well as praying for Gary's co-w0rker who was so badly burned.
Hugs
Junek


----------



## Pup lover

It was snowing when I went to bed last night and its snowing now! Big fat fluffy flakes I Love Snow! I can do without the subzero temps though. This is the best winter we have had for snow in a long long time. Glad today I can just sit in my chair knit and watch it fall. Hopefully we wont get the ice they are calling for.

Back to catch up with you all! Good morning/afternoon have a great day!!


----------



## Patches39

Good day all, have been up for a while, feeling a bit better, the sun is up and look like a nice day. Been praying for Gary's co- worker, healing in all areas.
Healing and comfort for Railyn and DH, and peace for all
Sugarsugar, I can hear your pain in your words, just know that we are here for you and praying for you, it's always family that hurt us, but we love them and go on, you are not alone, you have all your KTP family standing with you. :-D


----------



## jknappva

PurpleFi said:


> Good morning from Surrey, at the moment we have blue skies and little white fluffy clouds, but boy did it rain last night.
> 
> I am off to meet London Girl for a day out, Hope everyone is having a good weekend.
> 
> Healing vibes to those who need them and hugs to all.
> 
> Saturday photos...


Love the garden photos as always...interesting seed heads..what is the plant?
Hope you and Londony enjoy the V & A. If pictures are allowed, I hope you share some with us. It sounds like such a fabulous museum to visit.
Junek


----------



## NanaCaren

Patches39 said:


> WOW, now that is some snow, have my coffee and happy to share it with you,


There hasn't been that much snow in some while by the lake. It usually blows away from the house.


----------



## jknappva

So after this, I am going to pick up that baby cardigan I have had on the go for weeks and try to finish it off, so goodnight from me for now.[/quote]

Sorry you aren't feeling well...when my mom's head felt like that, she would say it 'felt like her head belonged to someone else!' I think that describes it perfectly.
Interesting photos...thanks for a view of your world.
So glad your DD had no ill effects from the storm. They can be so scary.
Junek


----------



## jknappva

NanaCaren said:


> Good morning from Great Bend where it is still dark,the temperature is currently -7.2C/19F at 06:24. My little weather station says it is cloudy, hard to tell in the dark. :-D
> 
> Coffee this morning is being enjoyed in the quite before the house starts it's day. Workers are to arrive in just a little over an hour from now.
> 
> My stepdad shoveling a path to the vehicles so they can get out.
> 
> Hope you save some of that d elicious coffee for step-dad. How great of him to shovel. Hope the day isn't too long without heat!
> Junek
> Healing hugs and energy to all


----------



## NanaCaren

Pup lover said:


> It was snowing when I went to bed last night and its snowing now! Big fat fluffy flakes I Love Snow! I can do without the subzero temps though. This is the best winter we have had for snow in a long long time. Glad today I can just sit in my chair knit and watch it fall. Hopefully we wont get the ice they are calling for.
> 
> Back to catch up with you all! Good morning/afternoon have a great day!!


I know what you mean about loving the snow. I like the cold but am glad to have the sub zero temps gone. No snow predicted until this afternoon.


----------



## NanaCaren

Oh goodness the snow is at Mum's not here I have the teens to help me. Although they were a bit lax and the workers shoveled it for me the other day. Was very nice of the.


----------



## Designer1234

Gweniepooh said:


> Gottastch our Michaels had the Micron pens...did you look around where their artist pencils are located? I'm ready to go Shirley....this is going to be so much fun. Marianne saw all my stuff and was so excited I'm going to be painting again. It will be a challenge as I've not worked with watercolors, only acrylics and oil. Exciting to learn new things.


I am slowly getting it together-- I am doing separate files with a discussion start and lots and lots of pictures. they are mostly self explanatory- I have four sections ready but only work a little while then rest so I am not pushing myself too hard. I am absolutely delighted to be teaching (at least helping) with watercolor again. I will also be talking about using the things we learned for art quilts and stained glass, and pottery etc. as the basics are the same in all pictures no matter what type -you will 'see' better for your quilts, for your knitting in some cases, you will SEE what you look at (I hope).. counted cross stitch etc.

Remember - I do my own thing, but the explanations should help everyone. I am not a professional teacher with a degree. I am self taught but have taught painting to seniors for 25 years here in Calgary, taught stained glass in Arizone, taught hand building clay - what I am teaching hopefully will fit into any kind of creative work if you are using color or drawings. It has given me such a lift. I will have to take it slowly.

The cortisone shot was yesterday so I am really going easy today and for the next few days.

I have been thinking about how I can work this class and others. As it will be a workshop - it will go out on the forum. Rather than get negative posts I am going to mention it in the Workshop happenings which might bring in more people which is fine as long as they understand that we are not going to do a class painting - we are going to learn enough (I hope) so that you can do a painting or cards, or whatever you wish. If we continue to do 'other crafts' we will only do a few a year - we don't want to overtake the knitting or crochet. However there is a section here for other crafts and as Admin has agreed with this one I think it will be okay . we will play it by ear.

I will email any further information and post here as well.

I won't be on line much for the next few days as the Doc said to go very easy and give the cortisone a chance to work.

Julie - if I am not around would you send me any birthdays?

thanks, Shirley


----------



## jknappva

DH quit his job yesterday. He was so angry when he got home. They had paid him LESS than minimum wage for a week of backbreaking work. This is not the first time they've done this either. Since they hold out a check and he had already told them he needed this next week off he said he will go pick up his check Friday and tell them "good luck, I don't work for $7/hr".
Quite frankly, I'm glad. The workmans comp will still have to pay for the surgery, et.al since it is documented as a work injury. I am really glad he is done with them. He does have a big side job for the next two weeks too. We will just be careful financially as we are used to doing. I also told him he needs to contact someone (don't know who) and report them. I really don't trust them. They also have on his W2 an incorrect amount that he has been paid. He's kept all pay stubs and can prove it. Like I said...glad he's not going to be associated with the crooks (IMHO) any more.


I sincerely hope the labor board or whatever the agency is that oversees wages fines them to the max! Makes you wonder why the company hasn't been reported and investigated before now.
I'm so glad Brantley quit. His work is physically demanding and for him to be paid so poorly is a slap in the face!!
Hope his surgery is soon and the workmen's comp will soon kick in.
So glad you had a great day with Marianne. But so sorry the weather made you so achy. Hope you're getting some of the 60 degree weather we're predicted for tomorrow.
Hugs.
Junek


----------



## Onthewingsofadove

I was pleased to note yesterday that our minimum wage here has gone to $11.00 and is now going to be tied to the cost of living and adjusted every year. We were aiming for 14.00 but this little step will help. $11.00 is still below our poverty line but better than the $10.10 we had.

We also have excellent parental leave here it is one year and be taken by either parent or split between them. ei. Mom for the first while and then when nursing etc. is over; Dad can take over and Mom can return to work. The jobs must be held for them.

None of this affects me now, of course uut it's nice to see we are moving in the right direction.

Trish


----------



## Kathleendoris

Good for Brantley! No one should have to put up with that sort of treatment. I am afraid all too many companies think that people are so desperate for work that they will just knuckle under and say nothing.

Sam, I wish you hadn't reminded us of asparagus so early in the year! I love it, but only buy it when it is in season here. That means effectively from late April until the end of May. Otherwise, most of what is available in the shops comes from Peru, which for me seems like a long way for a vegetable to travel. You got me thinking about a holiday we had in Germany, in May, at the height of the asparagus season: every menu offered all sorts of dishes with asparagus. We even had a 3-course dinner with asparagus in every course. I forget what the dessert was - a type of omelette I think - but the starter and main were very good.

It is a bit windy here, but otherwise, fluffy clouds and a blue sky. Tomorrow is forecast to be better, so I have no cause to complain.

I have finished the two jumpers I am making, except for sewing buttons on to the neckband of the second one. I am not sure what to work on next: I may do a pair of socks for the baby, otherwise it will be a matter of getting a head start on the WIP KAL.


----------



## Mercury

Prayers and good thoughts for the young man who was severely burned.


----------



## tami_ohio

Thank you for telling me, Onthewingsofadove. I am almost afraid to try it after the first two. It takes just over a month, of course right after I fill the script the second time, for me to start feeling it. And then I'm not sure if it's the medication or my Fibromyalgia. So I take it for another week before I have it figured out. Today, I wouldn't know the difference. 

Tami


----------



## pacer

Sam...praying for Gary's coworker. How awful to have such a thing happen. So glad that Gary is okay.

Gwen...sounds like a wonderful day with Marianne and "chaperone". I didn't realize your DH was working so hard and getting paid so poorly. I am hoping for a better year for both of you. When is DH's surgery? Time for some healing and rest for him. 

Shirley...Looking forward to your workshop. Is there a list of supplies that you suggested? I probably missed it during my skimming this past week. Take care of yourself so you can feel better.

Caren...What snow you have. We have some drifts around that are that tall. The gym I am going to has floor to ceiling windows, but the snow is half way up the height of those windows. 

Today is a true stay at home, lazy day for me. I have started washing dishes and will work on laundry later. Time for knitting today and enjoying being with my family.
My DH is out for a few errands this morning so I asked him to get a couple of gallons of milk. That was the only reason I needed to go out today, so I get to stay in!!!!! It started snowing early this morning so bonus for not going out today. I think we are expecting 6-10 inches of new snow today. 

Dawn...enjoy your new snow today.

Purplefi...Your winter garden is wonderful. Any outdoor gardens around here are buried in a lot of snow.


----------



## tami_ohio

Rookie, she is beautiful! Love those shades.

Sam, I ate four pieces, cole slaw and French fries, with rye bread. Almost every Friday. We belong to a local club that serves it every Friday, except holiday weeks. And we enjoy every bite! The ladies work hard to make sure there are no bones in it, too. I am spoiled. My dad, and my DH, when they fished, fileted and skinned our fish, so I never had bones or scales to deal with growing up. I don't like fishy tasting fish, and I don't want to find ANY bones or scales in it!

Railyn, I continue to keep you in my prayers, and will add your DH. 

Bonnie, enjoy the event. I hope you have a little bit of left overs for your fish cakes. It has been years since I had any Pike. Many years. I am sure your blanket and mitts will bring a nice donation at the auction.

Tami


----------



## Designer1234

pacer said:


> Shirley...Looking forward to your workshop. Is there a list of supplies that you suggested? I probably missed it during my skimming this past week. Take care of yourself so you can feel better.
> 
> Yes it is in last weeks TP.  by the way, I seem to have misplaced your email addy. would you mind pming me with it and I will keep you informed about what is happeing . I will send you the letter I sent everyone on the list yesterday - you might not get it until tomorrow. All the requirements are on the page in last weeks, cant remember what page but it is after page l20 I believe. do any of the rest of you know the page? *Found it - Page 123 last week*.
> 
> Also everyone -- if you can pick up one or two sheets of carbon paper it is handy - for a few of our projects. won't get there for awhile.


----------



## tami_ohio

Siouxann, the pain from the Lipitor won't be in the joints. It attacks your muscles.

Tami


----------



## tami_ohio

Gwen, I'm sorry they are treating your DH like that. Keep all of your paper work for the workman's comp issue, as you may have to fight for it. Is there a Dept. of Unfair Labor Practices in GA? I think I have the name of it correct. If so, contact them.


----------



## Poledra65

Good morning Sam and everyone, hope that today dawned a great day for everyone, weather not withstanding. Stay safe everyone out on the roads, I hope Kathy doesn't have to be in the winter storm zones for a while at least. I'm glad David is home, he goes right along I80 from Chicago, hopefully it will be better on Tuesday when he heads back out. 

Sam, great beginning to a new week, prayers for the family of the injured man and also happy that Gary wasn't hurt, my first thought was thank goodness he's on days now. 
I'll have to go back and look at the recipes as I got on long enough to find the new TP last night, then promptly went to bed at 630p. I was pooped as I am not a morning person and getting up at the unGodly hour of 4am yesterday did me in. 
Hugs to all.


----------



## tami_ohio

Designer, I just sent you a PM. No hurry on replying. I should already have most of what I need to get started, if I stay home long enough! I tole painted with acrylics for about 10 years. Water color is totally backwards from that from what little I have tried. I also make rubber stamped cards. I am sooooo color challenged though! Perspective? No, my DB got all that talent!

Tami


----------



## Bonnie7591

Nicho, great photos, it looks like the Road to Hana in Hawaii that we were on when we went there 10 yrs ago.

Railyn, hope your husands surgery goes well, that surgery usually has a great sucess rate & goes quickly.

Julie, I'm sure there is a story behind driving on the wrong side of the road. Hope you get in soon to have the hip fixed. Maybe you have Heating pad, not needed in your recent heat but, I made a cotton bag & filled it with wheat( you could use rice, buckwheat or maybe other grains too) & we heat it in the microwave that my brother really finds helps his bad hip. He wrecked his in a car accident when he was 20.

Purplefi, you always find such interesting things to photograph & your garden always looks so lush & green, a real treat when all we can see is snow.


----------



## tami_ohio

OH OH. The clock just struck 11. I have been reading here and working on the cuff of my glove for the workshop and haven't even had my breakfast yet! I have about an inch and a half finished on one cuff. I better get up and get something done around here before DH comes home from work!

Tami


----------



## Pup lover

Rookie your DGD is adorable, you got quite a bit done for just getting home no wonder your tired.

Sugar, how nice of you to be getting things ready for the baby. I hope that your daughter will get it together and get things done. 

Railyn keeping you and DH in my prayers.

Nicho glad your daughter survived her first cyclone. That is definitely a hairpin turn :shock: 

I can get a 3 pack of peppers one each orange yellow and red for usually $1.99 at Aldis sometimes a bit more. Our grocery has them at those outrageous prices also. Doesnt make sense to me either even the green ones can be high priced.

I do dry some of our herbs, usually I can keep my oregano and rosemary going on our Southside porch not this year though. I do have a basil struggling in the window.

Caren does your stepdad live in Canada or in the States? Thats a lot of snow!

I dont believe now that I've ever seen f&f either. The old shale is prettier IMHO

Gwen, I'm not even sure what to say......how can they pay him LESS than minimum wage? I wouldbe finding out who to turn them into and make copies of everything he has and turning it over thats ridiculous! Glad that he is not working for them anymore and I'm sure he will find something better. Will keep you both in prayers for the surgery and finding a new better job.
Glad you and Marianne had a good visit!

Our minimum wage in Illinois is $8.50 might be $8.75.

Kaye glad DH is home for the weekend, the puppies are sweet thanks.

Kathy if your out on the road please be careful, keeping you in my prayers stay warm.

Am caught up now guess I should get busy doing something other than just sitying.


----------



## Dreamweaver

darowil said:


> Depends on the type of heel you are doing- Flap and gussets don't work as you need to work in the round for much of it- unless you only do the flap or have a band of colour around the front of the foot as well. But if a short row simply start the second colour on the first of the rows that are knitted straight.


It would be a straight knit,,, but there is a cable on front with a hole in center and not sure if it they are going to conflict... I THINK I have it figured out... and consistency is the key, but..... Thanks for the info....


----------



## gottastch

Gweniepooh said:


> Gottastch our Michaels had the Micron pens...did you look around where their artist pencils are located? I'm ready to go Shirley....this is going to be so much fun. Marianne saw all my stuff and was so excited I'm going to be painting again. It will be a challenge as I've not worked with watercolors, only acrylics and oil. Exciting to learn new things.


Thanks for the heads up, Gwen. I didn't get out yesterday but hope to today  I am also used to painting with acrylics and the enamels used on glass (Donna Dewberry method). I'm really looking forward to learning how to paint a little bit with watercolor paints and hope I can make something that people actually know what it is (not because of your teaching but because of my abilities (or lack thereof) - LOL.

I spent most of yesterday afternoon attacking my tatting (again). I am determined to learn this lost art. I joined a group on Facebook that reminds me of everyone here...supportive and anxious to help    I worked all afternoon to find my way through a 'simple' pattern for a tiny heart (pink one) that ended up to be 2" across. The other one went much faster, once I knew what I was doing


----------



## Dreamweaver

sugarsugar said:


> Well she supposedly is living here... not here much the last week. Goodness knows.


So, basically no respect for house rules.... It is a fine line between losing them for a time and practicing a little tough love. I don't envy you at all.


----------



## gottastch

busyworkerbee said:


> Mmm, here is some interesting information I came across when doing a class on making a natural cream base. We added various essential oils to the base cream to create the effect we wanted. In reading the information available to us in the class, I noted that Calendula Oil, added to the base cream was one of the best things to use on area treated with radiation. I did some up with Calendula Oil and Tea Tree Oil for a friend who had finished his treatment and he loved it. It has helped reduce the scaring from his surgeries and the treatment. Note that the Calendula Essential Oil is added up to 4% of base cream weight. If you get radiation treatment, try it. It may help, like anything, it will not work for everyone. This information actually came from a cancer clinic where this is used after radiation treatment to reduce burns and scaring from treatment. Hope it helps


May I ask what the base cream is? Is it a homemade recipe or just use your favorite and add the calendula essential oil to it??


----------



## martina

Good afternoon from a very windy Devon, England . Some blue sky visible through the clouds and the heavy rain stopped in the early hours. Must tidy this room, so off now to get some work done, even though I don't feel like it. Would rather read my book in bed! I got a great knitting book yesterday from Amazon. It is a reprint. "Knitted Quilts & Flounces " by Tessa Lorant. All the patterns are written , not charted, and there are some for machine knitting too. There is some excellent info on knitting squares eg corner to corner being a very good way and also to do two triangles and join them to keep the edges even . I am delighted with it.


----------



## Dreamweaver

NanaCaren said:


> I enjoy dicing/chopping vegetables. I have all the fancy choppers, my kids use them. I am thinking for presentation purposes the mandolin would work nicely.


 Me too. We have all kinds of fancy things but I like the consistency of a hand cut and really like it fir celery... The mandolin is great but only for special projects because it is too big to get out, lean, etc. unless doing a lot.


----------



## Cashmeregma

cmaliza said:


> Angora1 said:
> 
> 
> 
> So cute, almost like the Olympics with each grade in a parade dressed like the country they represented. We loved it and Katiclaire baked a special bread from Liberia.
> 
> ~~~Hmmm...who is Katiclaire...and how does she know how to bake some bread from Liberia? I lived there for 3 years....interested in your connection to that place. :?: :?:
> Carol il/oh
> 
> 
> 
> WOW, you lived there!!!! No connection, just that their class represented that country. Katiclaire is our granddaughter and she did research with her mom and told us she baked the bread and she had a display of photos showing her doing it, but she said her mom put it in the oven for her. She was so proud of it and looked so cute. You will have to tell me about your experiences in Liberia if we ever get together in OH.
Click to expand...


----------



## Cashmeregma

siouxann said:


> I'd be interested in how to bake Liberian bread. Is there a recipe?


I will have to get it for you. It tasted like banana bread to me.


----------



## gottastch

Designer1234 said:


> I have been thinking about how I can work this class and others. As it will be a workshop - it will go out on the forum. Rather than get negative posts I am going to mention it in the Workshop happenings which might bring in more people which is fine as long as they understand that we are not going to do a class painting - we are going to learn enough (I hope) so that you can do a painting or cards, or whatever you wish.


Just a thought here, Shirley, we could be your Guinea pigs right here and if you are then satisfied with what you have put together, you could then tweak (or not) and then expand to the Workshops section???


----------



## Cashmeregma

Nittergma, so sorry about the loss of your dog and on your birthday, so sad. I do hope you were able to celebrate. Perhaps you could do like we are doing with our anniversary and celebrate several days when the pain isn't so fresh. Hugs to you. Losing such a special member of the family is so hard.


----------



## Lurker 2

Bonnie7591 said:


> Nicho, great photos, it looks like the Road to Hana in Hawaii that we were on when we went there 10 yrs ago...
> 
> Julie, I'm sure there is a story behind driving on the wrong side of the road. Hope you get in soon to have the hip fixed. Maybe you have Heating pad, not needed in your recent heat but, I made a cotton bag & filled it with wheat( you could use rice, buckwheat or maybe other grains too) & we heat it in the microwave that my brother really finds helps his bad hip. He wrecked his in a car accident when he was 20.
> ...


It has been an ongoing dig at what is correct or not- I am not prepared to use the words 'right' and 'wrong', just mention that some of the scariest driving I have experienced was in my short visit to Germany in 2011, at the speeds they rattled along at- joining round-a-bouts was a very hairy experience.


----------



## pacer

Lurker 2 said:


> It has been an ongoing dig at what is correct or not- I am not prepared to use the words 'right' and 'wrong', just mention that some of the scariest driving I have experienced was in my short visit to Germany in 2011, at the speeds they rattled along at- joining round-a-bouts was a very hairy experience.


Those hairpin turns would be deadly hear with all the snow and ice we are blessed with. I love the crossings that Canada has created for wildlife to cross over busy roads as those animals are another major hazard for those driving.


----------



## RookieRetiree

So happy that you are able to enjoy a relaxing day of knitting....you deserve it! Hope the snowfall isn't too bad. We lucked out this time around...the snow only accumulated a couple of inches.



pacer said:


> Sam...praying for Gary's coworker. How awful to have such a thing happen. So glad that Gary is okay.
> 
> Gwen...sounds like a wonderful day with Marianne and "chaperone". I didn't realize your DH was working so hard and getting paid so poorly. I am hoping for a better year for both of you. When is DH's surgery? Time for some healing and rest for him.
> 
> Shirley...Looking forward to your workshop. Is there a list of supplies that you suggested? I probably missed it during my skimming this past week. Take care of yourself so you can feel better.
> 
> Caren...What snow you have. We have some drifts around that are that tall. The gym I am going to has floor to ceiling windows, but the snow is half way up the height of those windows.
> 
> Today is a true stay at home, lazy day for me. I have started washing dishes and will work on laundry later. Time for knitting today and enjoying being with my family.
> My DH is out for a few errands this morning so I asked him to get a couple of gallons of milk. That was the only reason I needed to go out today, so I get to stay in!!!!! It started snowing early this morning so bonus for not going out today. I think we are expecting 6-10 inches of new snow today.
> 
> Dawn...enjoy your new snow today.
> 
> Purplefi...Your winter garden is wonderful. Any outdoor gardens around here are buried in a lot of snow.


----------



## RookieRetiree

I have some lake perch in the freezer - a Fish "n Chips meal sounds great. DH does all the fishing and fileting, etc., but recently he's been doing more catch and release...so we only buy from the fish market near us.



tami_ohio said:


> Rookie, she is beautiful! Love those shades.
> 
> Sam, I ate four pieces, cole slaw and French fries, with rye bread. Almost every Friday. We belong to a local club that serves it every Friday, except holiday weeks. And we enjoy every bite! The ladies work hard to make sure there are no bones in it, too. I am spoiled. My dad, and my DH, when they fished, fileted and skinned our fish, so I never had bones or scales to deal with growing up. I don't like fishy tasting fish, and I don't want to find ANY bones or scales in it!
> 
> Railyn, I continue to keep you in my prayers, and will add your DH.
> 
> Bonnie, enjoy the event. I hope you have a little bit of left overs for your fish cakes. It has been years since I had any Pike. Many years. I am sure your blanket and mitts will bring a nice donation at the auction.
> 
> Tami


----------



## Railyn

[

I spent most of yesterday afternoon attacking my tatting (again). I am determined to learn this lost art. I joined a group on Facebook that reminds me of everyone here...supportive and anxious to help    I worked all afternoon to find my way through a 'simple' pattern for a tiny heart (pink one) that ended up to be 2" across. The other one went much faster, once I knew what I was doing [/quote]

Love tatting. The hearts are so levely. Good job!


----------



## sassafras123

Rookie, DGD is adorable.
Sugar, bless you. Hope your daughter matures into womanhood and comes to realize what a wonderful mom you are.
Purple, what flower are the seed heads from? Enjoy your day with LondonGirl.
Nicho, thank you for pics.
Angora, your dining establishment sounds charming. Love to hear about your living in Liberia.
Got to go. Watercolor class is coming up and I'm still in jammies.


----------



## jknappva

gottastch said:


> Thanks for the heads up, Gwen. I didn't get out yesterday but hope to today  I am also used to painting with acrylics and the enamels used on glass (Donna Dewberry method). I'm really looking forward to learning how to paint a little bit with watercolor paints and hope I can make something that people actually know what it is (not because of your teaching but because of my abilities (or lack thereof) - LOL.
> 
> I spent most of yesterday afternoon attacking my tatting (again). I am determined to learn this lost art. I joined a group on Facebook that reminds me of everyone here...supportive and anxious to help    I worked all afternoon to find my way through a 'simple' pattern for a tiny heart (pink one) that ended up to be 2" across. The other one went much faster, once I knew what I was doing


Your tatted hearts are lovely. I tried tatting ONCE many years ago and quickly realized I did NOT have the patience for it. I'll stick to knitting and crocheting!
Can't wait to see what everyone paints after following Shirley's hints and instructions.
Junek


----------



## Patches39

jknappva said:


> Your tatted hearts are lovely. I tried tatting ONCE many years ago and quickly realized I did NOT have the patience for it. I'll stick to knitting and crocheting!
> Can't wait to see what everyone paints after following Shirley's hints and instructions.
> Junek


Ditto, I'm with you. :-D :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## Bonnie7591

jknappva said:


> I thank God every day that my cholesterol is so good. And at my age, 77, most people have to take meds for it. I'm surprised every year when I have my annual blood test that it's always low. Well, the first year when it was over 200, I almost panicked until my dr. told me the reason it was high was because my good cholesterol was high. And I realize that's unusual. Especially since I have terrible eating habits!
> Hope you can get yours under control without all the side effects.
> Junek


Most cholesterol is produced by your liver ( I think it is 85% if I remembrr right from the course took on Lipid Metabolism)rather than from dietary intake, so having problems is much more a hereditary problem. I have a frend who wouldn't let any fat pass her lips & is rail thin but her cholesterol is through the roof & she has had a cousin drop dead from heart attack before 40.


----------



## Southern Gal

Dreamweaver said:


> My husband was taken off of it for just those reasons. As he also has inactive gout and arthritis, it was difficult to pinpoint the Lipitor as the cause but! apparently! that is not an uncommon side effect. I take a generic (Simvastatin) and have no trouble. I did take the other for a couple of months but stopped due to cost, not side effects.


i used to take the name brand lipator, it was to costly, then went to crestor, no problem with either, now on a generic ATORVASTATIN. my sister was on Lipator and they pulled her off, she developed diabetes, that was running so high, in the 400-600 range, affected her eye sight, they believe in some people it does cause diabetes, she is the health nut in our family and does marathons, health clubs, walks many miles and works out, so this was a big time shock, this was all discovered last thanksgiving, now she has a handle on it, and has turned it around, and manages her diabetes very well. I was always told if you had muscle aches, leg pain to see a dr. these are very bad side affects. so do check with someone. everyone is different.
i have been away for so long it seems, niece finally got out of hospital yesterday, it was over 2 wks and gonna be a slow rehab. i will be helping her get her stuff together and file for her disablility, the dr. says she has enough wrong, he couldn't believe she hadn't gotten it already. she is recooping at moms. 
bj and i both have been house bound with serious sinus stuff. (i am not calling it flu) we both ran fever, still the cough thing, today we actually got showered, (no i hadn't even felt like doing that) and went to wm and now are colapsed on the couch. to much activity. I think it was being around all the sick folks at the hospital going back and forth. i hope everyone stays well. i will be checking back in.


----------



## TNS

jknappva said:


> So glad Mz Izzy Bell decided to let you stay as her staff!! LOL!! They really do have us trained, don't they!?
> Junek


A friend has a poster in her kitchen which says "Dogs have owners, Cats have staff" I guess that's very true!


----------



## cmaliza

RookieRetiree said:


> Hello - welcome back some of our dear old friends!
> 
> Carol, Julie and Shirley - hope your aches and pains go away quickly.
> 
> I'm very tired today--delayed reaction from the trip to WI? But I did get two cabinets, linen closet, and pantry cleaned up. Now I know what I have or don't have...but DH must have thought we needed aluminum foil...we get it at Costco in bulks of 2 rolls...I think I had 5 rolls on the bottom shelf. He likes doing the Costco shopping and I let him -- although I do like to go once in a while to see what might be new. There's a bag of extra aluminum foil, quart zip top bags, saltine crackers, & large jars of spaghetti sauce going over to DD's tomorrow. Now I have room for some other canned foods I like to keep on hand.
> 
> Off to bed - good night...leaving you with a photo of DGD who had just gotten a hair cut over the weekend and was hoping for a nice sunny spring or summer day.


~~~TOO cute!


----------



## Lurker 2

sassafras123 said:


> Rookie, DGD is adorable.


Failed to mention earlier, that is a lovely photo of DGD, Rookie!


----------



## cmaliza

Bonnie7591 said:


> You should definitely get it checked out. That is one of the bad side effects & maybe they can change you to another cholesterol lowering drug


~~~I take a statin with good effect. DH is off statins becasue his dr. thinks it is one of the major culprits in his muscle problems. Another dr. disagrees. Who knows?
Carol il/oh


----------



## machriste

siouxann said:


> Did any of you see this on the Forum?
> 
> http://northernlace.wordpress.com/2010/03/12/feather-and-fan-versus-old-shale/
> 
> I am one who had always thought they were the same. Now, I don't believe that I've ever seen anything knit in the F & F stitch. Even my mother (who was ALWAYS right) called Old Shale F&F.


Wow! Thanks for this. So interesting. What I've always thought was F & F is really old Shale (Shael.) I too have never seen anything knit in the real F & F.


----------



## angelam

TNS said:


> A friend has a poster in her kitchen which says "Dogs have owners, Cats have staff" I guess that's very true!


Yes, I've seen that saying on a card. So true!


----------



## TNS

Lurker 2 said:


> *Note to Sam*- they drive on the correct side of the road in Australia!
> 
> Glad your temperatures are more bearable! I know it has been pretty bad around Goulburn.


As they do in UK, but in Alderney they tend to use the middle!!


----------



## Bonnie7591

Tami, I too am spoiled when it comes to fish, both my boys & husband do an excellent job of filleting & deboning. I remember as a child my grandpa bring home little trout, I think, I hated them because you had to pick through so may bones.

I think my blanket should bring in a good donation, it is a wildlife patterned fleece with cabins & fish on it. I did a similar one last year & several people were having a bidding war over it, it ended up ver $300, crazy!


Pacer, enjoy your day in.

Shirley, take care of yourself, hope the cortisone shot kicks n & gives some pain relief.

Gwen, how can your husbands compay get away with paying ess than minimum wage? I would think if theyare reported to the labor board r whatever it is called in the US they would e forced to "cough up" the extra. I know some of the oilfield companies here try to get out of paying overtime but people usually save all their pay slips & when it is time to look for a new job they take all the slips in & say pay up or get reported, usually they get the money.
I hope he can find a new job soon but assue that will have t wait until the shoulder is fixed.


----------



## Bonnie7591

Onthewingsofadove said:


> I was pleased to note yesterday that our minimum wage here has gone to $11.00 and is now going to be tied to the cost of living and adjusted every year. We were aiming for 14.00 but this little step will help. $11.00 is still below our poverty line but better than the $10.10 we had.
> We also have excellent parental leave here it is one year and be taken by either parent or split between them. ei. Mom for the first while and then when nursing etc. is over; Dad can take over and Mom can return to work. The jobs must be held for themNone of this affects me now, of course uut it's nice to see we are moving in the right direction.
> 
> Trish


Yes, no one should have to work full-time & still not be able to afford to live while companies make millions


----------



## Lurker 2

TNS said:


> As they do in UK, but in Alderney they tend to use the middle!!


 :thumbup:


----------



## Bonnie7591

Kathleendoris said:


> Sam, I wish you hadn't reminded us of asparagus so early in the year! I love it, but only buy it when it is in season here. That means effectively from late April until the end of May. Otherwise, most of what is available in the shops comes from Peru, which for me seems like a long way for a vegetable to travel. You got me thinking about a holiday we had in Germany, in May, at the height of the asparagus season: every menu offered all sorts of dishes with asparagus. We even had a 3-course dinner with asparagus in every course. I forget what the dessert was - a type of omelette I think - but the starter and main were very .


I planted asparagus in my garden 3 yrs ago, last yr was the first we got to eat. OMG the fresh stuff was so much better than any I have ever bought. 
I just roasted it wth salt & butter or ate it raw in salad. I will have to try it other ways. I have 2 kinds, green & purple,which I think is more tender.


----------



## cmaliza

flyty1n said:


> Railyn said:
> 
> 
> 
> It is the end of the week and I am off to do the dishes and then bed. It has been quite a week. I got the result of my surgery, as you know, and it was not good. I felt like I had been hit by a school bus.
> 
> ~~~Hearty healing waves of energy wending your way...keeping you & DH in our prayers. Keep your spirits up!
> Carol il/oh
Click to expand...


----------



## Lurker 2

Bonnie7591 said:


> I planted asparagus in my garden 3 yrs ago, last yr was the first we got to eat. OMG the fresh stuff was so much better than any I have ever bought.
> I just roasted it wth salt & butter or ate it raw in salad. I will have to try it other ways. I have 2 kinds, green & purple,which I think is more tender.


We had a huge bed of asparagus at Rotokawa- one of my tasks was collecting the spears to cook- it sort of spoils one for anything less than fresh! I prefer tinned to the disappointment of supermarket asparagus- don't try to grow it here because I know where Ringo would choose to lie- like always peeing on my Jerusalem Artichokes!


----------



## Bonnie7591

gottastch said:


> I spent most of yesterday afternoon attacking my tatting (again). I am determined to learn this lost art. I joined a group on Facebook that reminds me of everyone here...supportive and anxious to help    I worked all afternoon to find my way through a 'simple' pattern for a tiny heart (pink one) that ended up to be 2" across. The other one went much faster, once I knew what I was doing


Those hearts a so pretty, tatting is one craft have aways wanted to learn but have not. One of these years....?


----------



## tami_ohio

Gottastch, you did a beautiful job on your tatted hearts! One of these years, I'll dig my books and shuttles out again, and start playing with it again.

Tami


----------



## cmaliza

Pup lover said:


> It was snowing when I went to bed last night and its snowing now! Big fat fluffy flakes I Love Snow! I can do without the subzero temps though. This is the best winter we have had for snow in a long long time. Glad today I can just sit in my chair knit and watch it fall. Hopefully we wont get the ice they are calling for.
> 
> Back to catch up with you all! Good morning/afternoon have a great day!!


~~~Nice to see a fellow winter lover! We are having snow, too....only a couple of inches so far. I'm staying cozy today, too.
Carol il/oh


----------



## cmaliza

Angora1 said:


> WOW, you lived there!!!! No connection, just that their class represented that country. Katiclaire is our granddaughter and she did research with her mom and told us she baked the bread and she had a display of photos showing her doing it, but she said her mom put it in the oven for her. She was so proud of it and looked so cute. You will have to tell me about your experiences in Liberia if we ever get together in OH.


~~~It was a long time ago, right after I graduated from college. We were a group of young things...Ford Foundation, Peace Corps, etc. It was a great 3 years. This summer the group is having a 45th year reunion. We had our first reunion 5 years ago....what a hoot! SO much water under the bridge! Many fond memories!
Carol il/oh


----------



## Cashmeregma

sassafras123 said:


> Rookie, DGD is adorable.
> Sugar, bless you. Hope your daughter matures into womanhood and comes to realize what a wonderful mom you are.
> Purple, what flower are the seed heads from? Enjoy your day with LondonGirl.
> Nicho, thank you for pics.
> Angora, your dining establishment sounds charming. Love to hear about your living in Liberia.
> Got to go. Watercolor class is coming up and I'm still in jammies.


CMaliza lived in Liberia. I'm sure she will share some of that experience with us.


----------



## iamsam

I'm surprised people stop for chickens in the road - not sure that would happen here. but I do love the kinds of chickens - some of them look pretty fancy.

what a lovely drive - not one you would want to drive quickly - that was quite a drive to get to work - good you don't get snow. --- sam



nicho said:


> Hello everyone. I am late getting to the TP despite all my good intentions. It is approaching 8pm Saturday evening in Sydney. Pretty much a non-event day for me. Started back at aqua classes this morning after a 6 week break. Maybe I overdid it today but have been feeling lousy all day - lots of aches and pains but especially a heavy feeling in my head like a fog. Even tried to have a sleep after lunch, but didn't help, so pretty much mooched around all day and achieved nothing. Grrr - frustrated that I still do not even feel like knitting, can't concentrate on reading (my usual go-to relaxation activity) and to make matters worse, my DH has spent all day trying to install the dishwasher he bought for our anniversary. The kitchen has been pulled apart and after an all day effort, the dishwasher is still not installed, and the kitchen looks like a bomb has gone off in it. Why can't we pay for someone to install it and have the job done and dusted in a few hours??? Men and their egos...sure, I can do this! No need to pay someone. Sorry, rant over. I might feel better tomorrow if the dishwasher is working and everything is back in its place!
> 
> Hope Sugarsugar and Darowil are managing to stay cool. Looks like the hot weather has returned to our southern states with a vengeance. Our daughter who is working on Hamilton Island is proud to have survived her first cyclone which blew through the Whitsunday islands and part of the Queensland coast early Friday morning our time. As cyclones go, it was quite mild - wind gusts reaching 140 to 180kms per hour. She has never experienced anything like that as we don't get cyclones this far south and, to make matters worse, her BF was away and couldn't get back to the island as the airport was closed, so she was home alone! But it is all good and relatively little damage done, except for Great Keppel Island. Fortunately, the cyclone is continuing to track inland, although it is not bringing as much rain as these drought affected areas need.
> 
> Thought I might share some photos of one of our favourite places near where we live, Galston Gorge. A lot of scary hairpin bends through beautiful bushland. One of our favourite bridges at the bottom, an old wooden classic. In the bush nearby there are some household fowl and roosters who have escaped their homes (or probably been released there) and they have made their home there along with the native brush turkeys. They are often on the road causing the traffic to come to a stop... a tad frustrating if you are on your way to work. This was the way I travelled to work for a number of years .
> 
> So after this, I am going to pick up that baby cardigan I have had on the go for weeks and try to finish it off, so goodnight from me for now.


----------



## Cashmeregma

cmaliza said:


> ~~~I take a statin with good effect. DH is off statins becasue his dr. thinks it is one of the major culprits in his muscle problems. Another dr. disagrees. Who knows?
> Carol il/oh


Our doctor discouraged DH from taking statins because of the side effects. He doesn't need them any more due to diet change, thank goodness.
So glad you don't have any problems, but sorry DH does. It definitely can be a serious side effect/


----------



## iamsam

right - didn't look like that motorcycle was on the "right" side of the road. --- sam



Lurker 2 said:


> *Note to Sam*- they drive on the correct side of the road in Australia!
> 
> Glad your temperatures are more bearable! I know it has been pretty bad around Goulburn.


----------



## pacer

Calling all prayer warriors. We have a special young lady in our church who just turned 12 years old. Her name fits her well, Faith. She has been in the hospital for 8 days. She needed a lung biopsy for complications from a lifelong illness. She gets immunity treatments every week so she can fight infections to stay alive. My DS#1 endured the same treatments for the 1st year of his life and does better now. This girl has not been so fortunate. The anesthesia that she needed for the procedure has left her intestines "asleep" so the doctors are working to wake them up. This has happened before to her. She will likely be in the hospital for several more weeks. If you could find the time to keep her in your prayers so she can come home to her awesome family and celebrate her birthday like any other child, I would greatly appreciate it. I have been following her progress through facebook and a hospital link that the family has authorized me to have access to. This family has more than one child with serious health issues so it is tough for them. The two older children are staying at home and taking care of things there while the parents and younger children are in the city where the hospital is. I have done meals and other chores for this family many times and I will probably make some meals in the near future for them as well. So much for any free time that I might find.


----------



## iamsam

un huh - you even put the steering wheel on the wrong side. --- sam



Lurker 2 said:


> I did that very tongue in cheek!!!!!!!


----------



## Cashmeregma

Sam, so sorry to hear about the man at Gary's work. I was burned once from boiling water and it was the worst pain ever. His body is going through so much right now in reaction to the burn. I hope they can save him and he won't be too scarred. What a good thing Gary wasn't hurt physically, but I know it is hard on Gary. Healing wishes for him starting right now.


----------



## Cashmeregma

pacer said:


> Calling all prayer warriors. We have a special young lady in our church who just turned 12 years old. Her name fits her well, Faith. She has been in the hospital for 8 days. She needed a lung biopsy for complications from a lifelong illness. She gets immunity treatments every week so she can fight infections to stay alive. My DS#1 endured the same treatments for the 1st year of his life and does better now. This girl has not been so fortunate. The anesthesia that she needed for the procedure has left her intestines "asleep" so the doctors are working to wake them up. This has happened before to her. She will likely be in the hospital for several more weeks. If you could find the time to keep her in your prayers so she can come home to her awesome family and celebrate her birthday like any other child, I would greatly appreciate it. I have been following her progress through facebook and a hospital link that the family has authorized me to have access to. This family has more than one child with serious health issues so it is tough for them. The two older children are staying at home and taking care of things there while the parents and younger children are in the city where the hospital is. I have done meals and other chores for this family many times and I will probably make some meals in the near future for them as well. So much for any free time that I might find.


Sorry to hear this. You must be an angel in their lives to use your spare time to help them as busy as you are. I know you feel a special bond with all you have gone through yourself. Healing wishes for this little girl.


----------



## siouxann

Gottastitch, those tatted hearts are beautiful! My sister-in-law tats some. She once made a tablecloth and said by the time it was done she was half crazy. I have so many projects 'on the half shell' that I'll have to wait to start something new. Good luck to you, although it looks like you are already quite proficient.


----------



## jknappva

Bonnie7591 said:


> Most cholesterol is produced by your liver ( I think it is 85% if I remembrr right from the course took on Lipid Metabolism)rather than from dietary intake, so having problems is much more a hereditary problem. I have a frend who wouldn't let any fat pass her lips & is rail thin but her cholesterol is through the roof & she has had a cousin drop dead from heart attack before 40.


That's why I thank God every day because I eat what I want and the count never goes up and sometimes comes down.
JK


----------



## iamsam

good afternoon from a very wet northwestern ohio - the wicked witch is melting big time - if it wasn't raining so much it would be a perfect time to make a snowman - the snow is very wet and would pack well. I don't see it happening as gary is not too enthusiastic about being outside.

it is to continue in this vein all day so I have an idea a lot of our snow will be gone. the weatherman is tracking a system that is to show up Tuesday and Wednesday - they won't call it yet - either mounds of snow or puddles of rain - will be interesting to see what happens. right now it is 36° - a virtual heat wave. we should send some of these cooler temperatures to nicho, sugarsugar and darowil. I don't think it is quite as warm in Auckland is it myfanwy?

still plugging away on Bentley's kimono - I am determined to finish it - size 4 needles does not go very fast.

everyone is laying around sound asleep here - quiet as a grave - I wonder sometimes the positions these cats get in when they are sleeping - how do they ever get straightened out. lol --- sam


----------



## jknappva

Southern Gal said:


> i used to take the name brand lipator, it was to costly, then went to crestor, no problem with either, now on a generic ATORVASTATIN. my sister was on Lipator and they pulled her off, she developed diabetes, that was running so high, in the 400-600 range, affected her eye sight, they believe in some people it does cause diabetes, she is the health nut in our family and does marathons, health clubs, walks many miles and works out, so this was a big time shock, this was all discovered last thanksgiving, now she has a handle on it, and has turned it around, and manages her diabetes very well. I was always told if you had muscle aches, leg pain to see a dr. these are very bad side affects. so do check with someone. everyone is different.
> i have been away for so long it seems, niece finally got out of hospital yesterday, it was over 2 wks and gonna be a slow rehab. i will be helping her get her stuff together and file for her disablility, the dr. says she has enough wrong, he couldn't believe she hadn't gotten it already. she is recooping at moms.
> bj and i both have been house bound with serious sinus stuff. (i am not calling it flu) we both ran fever, still the cough thing, today we actually got showered, (no i hadn't even felt like doing that) and went to wm and now are colapsed on the couch. to much activity. I think it was being around all the sick folks at the hospital going back and forth. i hope everyone stays well. i will be checking back in.


I'm so glad you niece is recovering but sorry to hear you and DH have been feeling so bad. Hope you're soon up and at 'em. Praying your niece has no problem with getting disability.
Junek


----------



## iamsam

and I thought our drifts were bad - goodness - is that all new snow caren? --- sam



NanaCaren said:


> Good morning from Great Bend where it is still dark,the temperature is currently -7.2C/19F at 06:24. My little weather station says it is cloudy, hard to tell in the dark. :-D
> 
> Coffee this morning is being enjoyed in the quite before the house starts it's day. Workers are to arrive in just a little over an hour from now.
> 
> My stepdad shoveling a path to the vehicles so they can get out.
> 
> Healing hugs and energy to all


----------



## martina

thewren said:


> un huh - you even put the steering wheel on the wrong side. --- sam


Sam the steering wheel is only on the wrong side for those who drive on the wrong side. Drive on the correct side and the steering wheel is in exactly the right place!!!! See.


----------



## jknappva

thewren said:


> I'm surprised people stop for chickens in the road - not sure that would happen here. but I do love the kinds of chickens - some of them look pretty fancy
> 
> We don't have chickens in the road here. But I have been driving when 4 lanes of traffic came to a standstill because a mother duck and her ducklings were crossing the street from one pond to another! And no horns were blowing!
> Junek


----------



## Lurker 2

thewren said:


> good afternoon from a very wet northwestern ohio - the wicked witch is melting big time - if it wasn't raining so much it would be a perfect time to make a snowman - the snow is very wet and would pack well. I don't see it happening as gary is not too enthusiastic about being outside.
> 
> it is to continue in this vein all day so I have an idea a lot of our snow will be gone. the weatherman is tracking a system that is to show up Tuesday and Wednesday - they won't call it yet - either mounds of snow or puddles of rain - will be interesting to see what happens. right now it is 36° - a virtual heat wave. we should send some of these cooler temperatures to nicho, sugarsugar and darowil. I don't think it is quite as warm in Auckland is it myfanwy?
> 
> still plugging away on Bentley's kimono - I am determined to finish it - size 4 needles does not go very fast.
> 
> everyone is laying around sound asleep here - quiet as a grave - I wonder sometimes the positions these cats get in when they are sleeping - how do they ever get straightened out. lol --- sam


Thank Goodness, it is a lot cooler here- currently only 20 C outside- 68 F. It will be a lot hotter as the day goes on, but has not got much above 25 C so far - 77 F. Sugarsugar and darowil could certainly do with some cooler weather!


----------



## jknappva

pacer said:


> Calling all prayer warriors. We have a special young lady in our church who just turned 12 years old. Her name fits her well, Faith. She has been in the hospital for 8 days. She needed a lung biopsy for complications from a lifelong illness. She gets immunity treatments every week so she can fight infections to stay alive. My DS#1 endured the same treatments for the 1st year of his life and does better now. This girl has not been so fortunate. The anesthesia that she needed for the procedure has left her intestines "asleep" so the doctors are working to wake them up. This has happened before to her. She will likely be in the hospital for several more weeks. If you could find the time to keep her in your prayers so she can come home to her awesome family and celebrate her birthday like any other child, I would greatly appreciate it. I have been following her progress through facebook and a hospital link that the family has authorized me to have access to. This family has more than one child with serious health issues so it is tough for them. The two older children are staying at home and taking care of things there while the parents and younger children are in the city where the hospital is. I have done meals and other chores for this family many times and I will probably make some meals in the near future for them as well. So much for any free time that I might find.


I will definitely add Faith to my prayers...it's so sad when children have to deal with such terrible illnesses.
Junek


----------



## martina

Pacer, Faith and her family are in my prayers.


----------



## siouxann

martina said:


> Sam the steering wheel is only on the wrong side for those who drive on the wrong side. Drive on the correct side and the steering wheel is in exactly the right place!!!! See.


The BBC show "Top Gear" fascinates me. How can they so easily switch from RH to LH drive, especially when changing the gears. I know they are professional drivers, but it still amazes me.


----------



## 81brighteyes

busyworkerbee said:


> I only wish I could buy peppers for $1.98, I use them in a few recipes as well as salads, I have been buying smaller banana peppers, mixed colors lately for about $3 for pack of 6. DM really likes them in strips with a little sour cream.


The $1.98 was supposed to be a bargain since they are ordinarily $3 each. I love red and yellow peppers in many recipes and especially in an omelette. Our packs of the small ones are also $3 and $4.


----------



## siouxann

jknappva said:


> I will definitely add Faith to my prayers...it's so sad when children have to deal with such terrible illnesses.
> Junek


ditto
Sending healing energy her way.


----------



## tami_ohio

Sam, it's 40° here and raining. The eaves have been dripping on the awning all day, driving me crazier than I already am! It's quiet here until around 3:30 when DH gets home. Just me and the bunny. Dishes are done, bathrooms cleaned, and most of my cuff for the gloves workshop. I'm even caught up on face book, which I didn't get to yesterday. And my 80 some emails are read. We will be going out again tonight for more birthday dinner for DSIL, with cake and ice cream at her daughter's after. 

Tami


----------



## iamsam

gwen - the micron pens are also available at office supply stores.

so glad for Brantley - he doesn't need to be working with the injuries he has and definitely not someone who is a crook when it comes to a paycheck.

sending you both mountains of healing energy. --- sam



Gweniepooh said:


> Finally caught up. Had a very nice visit with Marianne, et. al. yesterday. Most of the time we ended up shopping at Target, Hobby Lobby, and the 2 LYS in the area. We also had a nice lunch out. Have had a lot of pain in hips, back, and neck due to weather conditions so was pretty uncomfortable wandering around but the company more than made up for it. And, forgot to take pictures! Sorry.
> 
> DH quit his job yesterday. He was so angry when he got home. They had paid him LESS than minimum wage for a week of backbreaking work. This is not the first time they've done this either. Since they hold out a check and he had already told them he needed this next week off he said he will go pick up his check Friday and tell them "good luck, I don't work for $7/hr".
> Quite frankly, I'm glad. The workmans comp will still have to pay for the surgery, et.al since it is documented as a work injury. I am really glad he is done with them. He does have a big side job for the next two weeks too. We will just be careful financially as we are used to doing. I also told him he needs to contact someone (don't know who) and report them. I really don't trust them. They also have on his W2 an incorrect amount that he has been paid. He's kept all pay stubs and can prove it. Like I said...glad he's not going to be associated with the crooks (IMHO) any more.
> 
> Gottastch our Michaels had the Micron pens...did you look around where their artist pencils are located? I'm ready to go Shirley....this is going to be so much fun. Marianne saw all my stuff and was so excited I'm going to be painting again. It will be a challenge as I've not worked with watercolors, only acrylics and oil. Exciting to learn new things.
> 
> Well, it's almost time to roll out the dough for the cinnamon rolls so I'll go check on the daily digest and then get them ready.
> Will TTYL. Nittergma so sorry about your beloved pet. Sam, will remember Gary's coworker in prayer. Happy birthday Noni and others I may have missed. Love & Hugs, Gweniepooh


----------



## tami_ohio

Forgot to say that Faith and family are in my prayers.


----------



## iamsam

I am definitely going to knit something in both stitches. evidently what I knitted before was the old shale pattern so will have a knit a blanket in feather and fan - going to take a bit to get my head turned around to calling them by their correct names.

thanks for the article iouxann --- sam



siouxann said:


> Did any of you see this on the Forum?
> 
> http://northernlace.wordpress.com/2010/03/12/feather-and-fan-versus-old-shale/
> 
> I am one who had always thought they were the same. Now, I don't believe that I've ever seen anything knit in the F & F stitch. Even my mother (who was ALWAYS right) called Old Shale F&F.


----------



## siouxann

I just received my seed catalog from Gurney's. I have been through it several times and want to have at lease a packet of almost every plant there. It has whetted my appetite for my garden. Last year we grew some purple peppers which were quite delicious. Our plots are about three blocks from the house in a community garden so space is rather limited.


----------



## iamsam

could you post some pictures of your stitch markers and candles please.

sam



busyworkerbee said:


> I hope DH can get the needed result and that his now previous employer gets investigated by whomever protects workers rights.
> 
> This put me to mind of a situation I am going through. As you all know, I have Chronic Heart Failure, fairly severe which has responded well to medication. In Australia, our jobsearch has 2 strands, JSN and DES. DES is for those whom Centrelink, our Government welfare support agency, classify able to work part time at least. I am in the DES strand and have found that these a lot more 1 on 1 support for my job search efforts. As I haven't had a job which I have kept for longer than 4 months, usually lost because of financial downturn for said company, I can get fairly discouraged. I had an appointment for job club, where we go to the agency and use their facilities for finding possible employment last Wednesday. However, I received a letter from the company State Headquarters informing me that I was being transferred to another agency due to their deciding to close the Employment Agency section. The most shocking part is not how little notice I, as a client, received but that the lovely staff had received only 10 days notice that this was occurring and all were made redundant and out of work. For some, the package will be quite good as they have been with this company since they went into the employment agency field, for others, they will be joining us in the job search. I found this to be a wonderful support and am not really looking forward to being lost amongst many others at a larger company. My Employment Consultant tried to highlight the positives but I picked the smaller company for my own reasons, Their reputation only 1 of them.
> 
> Please note, I have recently set up an Etsy store (Heather's Handmade Store - take out the spaces and ' to search for it)where I am trying to sell my knitting stitch markers and am building stock for a market stall of soy wax melts, some jewellery and possibly mens belts. Will also add some scarves, beanies and fingerless gloves in the cold season.
> 
> I am hoping this will improve my financial situation somewhat while keeping my spirits up for meeting my legal requirements for government support. For now, I am mainly focusing on the Australian market, but anyone who is interested can PM me on this site and we will sort out postage costs. Also note, I can easily make more if anyone wants more than I have stocked. I worked out that I can post up to 3 packs of markers for one postage cost. After that I go to parcel rates, not envelope rates.
> 
> This is on top of my charity knitting.


----------



## iamsam

wish we were getting your snow - all we have is rain --- sam



Pup lover said:


> It was snowing when I went to bed last night and its snowing now! Big fat fluffy flakes I Love Snow! I can do without the subzero temps though. This is the best winter we have had for snow in a long long time. Glad today I can just sit in my chair knit and watch it fall. Hopefully we wont get the ice they are calling for.
> 
> Back to catch up with you all! Good morning/afternoon have a great day!!


----------



## iamsam

that sounds like a wonderful meal - I love asparagus - Phyllis - the ex - brings me asparagus wrapped in cheese and black forest ham - nuke just a little - ambrosia.

sam



Kathleendoris said:


> Good for Brantley! No one should have to put up with that sort of treatment. I am afraid all too many companies think that people are so desperate for work that they will just knuckle under and say nothing.
> 
> Sam, I wish you hadn't reminded us of asparagus so early in the year! I love it, but only buy it when it is in season here. That means effectively from late April until the end of May. Otherwise, most of what is available in the shops comes from Peru, which for me seems like a long way for a vegetable to travel. You got me thinking about a holiday we had in Germany, in May, at the height of the asparagus season: every menu offered all sorts of dishes with asparagus. We even had a 3-course dinner with asparagus in every course. I forget what the dessert was - a type of omelette I think - but the starter and main were very good.
> 
> It is a bit windy here, but otherwise, fluffy clouds and a blue sky. Tomorrow is forecast to be better, so I have no cause to complain.
> 
> I have finished the two jumpers I am making, except for sewing buttons on to the neckband of the second one. I am not sure what to work on next: I may do a pair of socks for the baby, otherwise it will be a matter of getting a head start on the WIP KAL.


----------



## iamsam

those our beautiful Kathy - you will soon be an expert tatter. --- sam



gottastch said:


> Thanks for the heads up, Gwen. I didn't get out yesterday but hope to today  I am also used to painting with acrylics and the enamels used on glass (Donna Dewberry method). I'm really looking forward to learning how to paint a little bit with watercolor paints and hope I can make something that people actually know what it is (not because of your teaching but because of my abilities (or lack thereof) - LOL.
> 
> I spent most of yesterday afternoon attacking my tatting (again). I am determined to learn this lost art. I joined a group on Facebook that reminds me of everyone here...supportive and anxious to help    I worked all afternoon to find my way through a 'simple' pattern for a tiny heart (pink one) that ended up to be 2" across. The other one went much faster, once I knew what I was doing


----------



## iamsam

those our beautiful Kathy - you will soon be an expert tatter. --- sam



gottastch said:


> Thanks for the heads up, Gwen. I didn't get out yesterday but hope to today  I am also used to painting with acrylics and the enamels used on glass (Donna Dewberry method). I'm really looking forward to learning how to paint a little bit with watercolor paints and hope I can make something that people actually know what it is (not because of your teaching but because of my abilities (or lack thereof) - LOL.
> 
> I spent most of yesterday afternoon attacking my tatting (again). I am determined to learn this lost art. I joined a group on Facebook that reminds me of everyone here...supportive and anxious to help    I worked all afternoon to find my way through a 'simple' pattern for a tiny heart (pink one) that ended up to be 2" across. The other one went much faster, once I knew what I was doing


----------



## iamsam

it breaks my heart that there are so many misguided people --- sam



Lurker 2 said:


> :thumbup:


----------



## PurpleFi

siouxann said:


> Have any of you taken Lipitor for cholesterol? What have your experiences been? I've been taking it for over a year now and have such pain and muscle weakness in my leg that I sometimes need a cane to get around. I wondered if that was normal or if I needed to try to get a doctor's appointment to have her check it out.


I was taking Lipitor and experienced a lot of muscle pain and weakness and as I have FM as well my doctor has taken me off it. She has decided not to put me on any medicine for my cholestrol as everything else is ok. I definitely would see your doctor.


----------



## iamsam

mounds of healing energy zooming your way to surround you and hubby in positive healing energy - both of you need to just veg out this entire weekend. --- sam



Southern Gal said:


> i used to take the name brand lipator, it was to costly, then went to crestor, no problem with either, now on a generic ATORVASTATIN. my sister was on Lipator and they pulled her off, she developed diabetes, that was running so high, in the 400-600 range, affected her eye sight, they believe in some people it does cause diabetes, she is the health nut in our family and does marathons, health clubs, walks many miles and works out, so this was a big time shock, this was all discovered last thanksgiving, now she has a handle on it, and has turned it around, and manages her diabetes very well. I was always told if you had muscle aches, leg pain to see a dr. these are very bad side affects. so do check with someone. everyone is different.
> i have been away for so long it seems, niece finally got out of hospital yesterday, it was over 2 wks and gonna be a slow rehab. i will be helping her get her stuff together and file for her disablility, the dr. says she has enough wrong, he couldn't believe she hadn't gotten it already. she is recooping at moms.
> bj and i both have been house bound with serious sinus stuff. (i am not calling it flu) we both ran fever, still the cough thing, today we actually got showered, (no i hadn't even felt like doing that) and went to wm and now are colapsed on the couch. to much activity. I think it was being around all the sick folks at the hospital going back and forth. i hope everyone stays well. i will be checking back in.


----------



## PurpleFi

Good evening fromSurrey. London Girl and I had a lovely day at the V and A and then we went to Harrods and had a look round there.

We spent a lot of time talking about our trip to America and Canada and looking through the registration form for the KAP. SWe are getting more and more excited.

Haven't done catch up so I'm off to have a quick speed read through now.


----------



## iamsam

you've got it all wrong martina - the right place would be on the right - that is why they call it the right place. --- sam

I am so confused - I don't think I should drive anymore - I can't remember which side of the road to drive on. lol



martina said:


> Sam the steering wheel is only on the wrong side for those who drive on the wrong side. Drive on the correct side and the steering wheel is in exactly the right place!!!! See.


----------



## Ceili

Just jumping on to say Hi to everybody. Haven't been on at all during January, life, weather, work, and fatigue just got in the way, I guess. Also, for some reason, the pages just take forever to load. I can read three pages in less time than it takes to load one. Crazy! Nothing else loads as slowly as the TP. 

Anyway, you all remained in my hearts during my absence. I know Flockie's been away for awhile, too, and she misses ya'll, also.

I'm going to try to follow the entire teaparty this week, we'll see how I do.


----------



## iamsam

ceili - good to see you - will be good to hear from you all week. give flockie our best when you see her. --- sam



Ceili said:


> Just jumping on to say Hi to everybody. Haven't been on at all during January, life, weather, work, and fatigue just got in the way, I guess. Also, for some reason, the pages just take forever to load. I can read three pages in less time than it takes to load one. Crazy! Nothing else loads as slowly as the TP.
> 
> Anyway, you all remained in my hearts during my absence. I know Flockie's been away for awhile, too, and she misses ya'll, also.
> 
> I'm going to try to follow the entire teaparty this week, we'll see how I do.


----------



## iamsam

in case you need another dip for tomorrow this one sounds good --- sam

10 Vegetable Layer Dip
Yield: Serves 6-8.
Prep Time: 20 minutes
Total Time: 30 minutes
Ingredients:
2 15-oz. cans pinto beans, drained 
1 4.5-oz. green chiles 
2 tablespoons unsalted butter 
1 teaspoon ground cumin 
2 avocados, mashed 
1 lime, juice only 
1 cup sour cream 
1 cup cheddar cheese, grated 
1 cup sweet corn 
1 cup diced tomatoes 
1 jalapeno, diced 
1/2 red onion, diced 
1/2 red pepper, diced 
3 scallions, diced 
Fresh cilantro, garnish 
Salt and pepper 
Tortilla chips, for serving 
Directions:
1) Melt butter in a medium pot over medium heat. Add pinto beans, chiles, cumin and a pinch of salt. Mash beans together until roughly smooth.
2) IN a small bowl, mash avocados with lime juice and a pinch of salt.
3) Spread bean mixture over a large platter. Top with sour cream and avocado dip.
4) Top with cheese, corn, and other toppings and serve with tortilla chips!
www.macheesmo.com


----------



## siouxann

Sam, your layered dip will go quite well with my movie madness afternoon tomorrow. I don't do football if I can avoid it.


----------



## PurpleFi

jknappva said:


> Love the garden photos as always...interesting seed heads..what is the plant?
> Hope you and Londony enjoy the V & A. If pictures are allowed, I hope you share some with us. It sounds like such a fabulous museum to visit.
> Junek


Hi JUne, the seed heads are from the dogwood bush. Didn't take any photos in the V&A but here is one of London Girl and I in the washroom in Harrods :roll:


----------



## AZ Sticks

I had better jump in and say hi.... I am busy today but at least this way I can find you all tomorrow!!!! Hope everyone is hanging in there!!!! Luv-AZ


----------



## siouxann

You girls look like you are having a good time.


----------



## iamsam

what a great picture of you and London girl - can hardly wait to meet you in real time. --- sam



PurpleFi said:


> Hi JUne, the seed heads are from the dogwood bush. Didn't take any photos in the V&A but here is one of London Girl and I in the washroom in Harrods :roll:


----------



## KateB

RookieRetiree said:


> Hello - welcome back some of our dear old friends!
> 
> Carol, Julie and Shirley - hope your aches and pains go away quickly.
> 
> I'm very tired today--delayed reaction from the trip to WI? But I did get two cabinets, linen closet, and pantry cleaned up. Now I know what I have or don't have...but DH must have thought we needed aluminum foil...we get it at Costco in bulks of 2 rolls...I think I had 5 rolls on the bottom shelf. He likes doing the Costco shopping and I let him -- although I do like to go once in a while to see what might be new. There's a bag of extra aluminum foil, quart zip top bags, saltine crackers, & large jars of spaghetti sauce going over to DD's tomorrow. Now I have room for some other canned foods I like to keep on hand.
> 
> Off to bed - good night...leaving you with a photo of DGD who had just gotten a hair cut over the weekend and was hoping for a nice sunny spring or summer day.


She's so gorgeous! We definitely have to get her and Luke together when they're older! :lol:


----------



## iamsam

don't get too busy that you don't have time to sit and rest a bit. --- sam



AZ Sticks said:


> I had better jump in and say hi.... I am busy today but at least this way I can find you all tomorrow!!!! Hope everyone is hanging in there!!!! Luv-AZ


----------



## Lurker 2

thewren said:


> it breaks my heart that there are so many misguided people --- sam


In relation to what ? Sam, I don't follow.


----------



## iamsam

I just found this recipe - my first thought was to freeze individual pieces so to be able to grab one and nuke it for a midafternoon snack - one or two should work. --- sam

Pizza Pinwheels

Notes: makes 12
What you'll need

Flour for dusting dough
1 pizza dough
1/2 cup marinara sauce, plus more for serving
1 cup fontina or mozzarella cheese, shredded
1 cup cooked ground sausage or hamburger 
1/2 teaspoon dried oregano

How to make it

Preheat oven to 425°F.

Prepare a baking sheet with a piece of parchment paper for even baking and easy cleanup.

Dust a work surface with flour.

Place room temperature dough on the flour and flip it to coat both sides. Roll the dough into a 13" wide circle or rectangle.

Spoon sauce evenly over the entire pizza dough. Top with cheese, cooked sausage, and oregano.

Using your hands, roll the dough starting from the bottom and working up forming a roll.

With a serrated knife, slice the dough into 1" sections.

Place each section on the baking sheet.

Place in the oven and bake for 25-30 minutes until firm and lightly golden.

Allow to cool slightly before serving and serve with additional marinara or ranch dressing for dipping.

http://spoonful.com/search?query=superbowl


----------



## martina

Lurker 2 said:


> In relation to what ? Sam, I don't follow.


He means our driving instructions I think.


----------



## Lurker 2

martina said:


> He means our driving instructions I think.


I had a suspicion we would get a rise or two out of that one!


----------



## PurpleFi

thewren said:


> what a great picture of you and London girl - can hardly wait to meet you in real time. --- sam


And we can't wait to meet all you lovely people across the Pond. I hope your ears were burning cos we were talking about you today :thumbup:


----------



## Pup lover

Ok I've looked up seed stitch followed what it said and I keep getting ribbing instead of seed stitch. What am I doing wrong? Directions say

row 1 - k1, p1 repeat to end
row 2- p1, k 1 repeat to end

I do this and it looks like ribbing not seed stitch


----------



## PurpleFi

Pup lover said:


> Ok I've looked up seed stitch followed what it said and I keep getting ribbing instead of seed stitch. What am I doing wrong? Directions say
> 
> row 1 - k1, p1 repeat to end
> row 2- p1, k 1 repeat to end
> 
> I do this and it looks like ribbing not seed stitch


Just make sure you are doing a knit stitch over a purl stitch, if you had an odd number of stitches always start with a knit stitch, if even alternate k first stich and next row p first stitch. Does this make sense - I hoope so. :thumbup:


----------



## Pup lover

PurpleFi said:


> Just make sure you are doing a knit stitch over a purl stitch, if you had an odd number of stitches always start with a knit stitch, if even alternate k first stich and next row p first stitch. Does this make sense - I hoope so. :thumbup:


Yes makes sense and that is the problem odd number of stitches! Thanks Purplefi, trying to do the Manly Bib for my cousins expected son


----------



## PurpleFi

Pup lover said:


> Yes makes sense and that is the problem odd number of stitches! Thanks Purplefi, trying to do the Manly Bib for my cousins expected son


Glad it helped :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## KateB

Just back from a day up in Glasgow with the girls. Really enjoyed it but I'm exhausted now. We went to an exhibition of Jack Vettriano paintings which was excellent although very crowded, I think the fact that it was a Saturday and it was pouring with rain all day encouraged people to visit. Off to bed shortly after I catch up on the 12 pages I'm behind.


----------



## jknappva

Ceili said:


> Just jumping on to say Hi to everybody. Haven't been on at all during January, life, weather, work, and fatigue just got in the way, I guess. Also, for some reason, the pages just take forever to load. I can read three pages in less time than it takes to load one. Crazy! Nothing else loads as slowly as the TP.
> 
> Anyway, you all remained in my hearts during my absence. I know Flockie's been away for awhile, too, and she misses ya'll, also.
> 
> I'm going to try to follow the entire teaparty this week, we'll see how I do.


I'm glad your life slowed down so you could join us...Hope
Flockie has a few minutes to join in.
Hugs,
Junek


----------



## darowil

great that you had a good time with MArianne- how are things going at home for them? How is her mother going?
Are they allowed to pay those type of wages? Sounds like a good move to quit- especially with his shoulders so bad anyway. I don't know how he has been managing to work anyway. At least you have your disability now


----------



## jknappva

PurpleFi said:


> Hi JUne, the seed heads are from the dogwood bush. Didn't take any photos in the V&A but here is one of London Girl and I in the washroom in Harrods :roll:


Thanks for the photo...I know y'all have so much fun together!! Never noticed the seed heads on dogwood bushes. But then I've never had one in my yard and neither did my mom.
Junek


----------



## mjs

NanaCaren said:


> Those are the tow that caught my eye as well. I even have the double gloucester cheese.
> Good night pleasant dreams.Healing hugs back to you.


I just recently found a site from which I can get my favorite cheese - Cotswold. It's double Gloucester with onion and chives.


----------



## darowil

busyworkerbee said:


> I hope DH can get the needed result and that his now previous employer gets investigated by whomever protects workers rights.
> 
> This put me to mind of a situation I am going through. As you all know, I have Chronic Heart Failure, fairly severe which has responded well to medication. In Australia, our jobsearch has 2 strands, JSN and DES. DES is for those whom Centrelink, our Government welfare support agency, classify able to work part time at least. I am in the DES strand and have found that these a lot more 1 on 1 support for my job search efforts. As I haven't had a job which I have kept for longer than 4 months, usually lost because of financial downturn for said company, I can get fairly discouraged. I had an appointment for job club, where we go to the agency and use their facilities for finding possible employment last Wednesday. However, I received a letter from the company State Headquarters informing me that I was being transferred to another agency due to their deciding to close the Employment Agency section. The most shocking part is not how little notice I, as a client, received but that the lovely staff had received only 10 days notice that this was occurring and all were made redundant and out of work. For some, the package will be quite good as they have been with this company since they went into the employment agency field, for others, they will be joining us in the job search. I found this to be a wonderful support and am not really looking forward to being lost amongst many others at a larger company. My Employment Consultant tried to highlight the positives but I picked the smaller company for my own reasons, Their reputation only 1 of them.
> 
> Please note, I have recently set up an Etsy store (Heather's Handmade Store - take out the spaces and ' to search for it)where I am trying to sell my knitting stitch markers and am building stock for a market stall of soy wax melts, some jewellery and possibly mens belts. Will also add some scarves, beanies and fingerless gloves in the cold season.
> 
> I am hoping this will improve my financial situation somewhat while keeping my spirits up for meeting my legal requirements for government support. For now, I am mainly focusing on the Australian market, but anyone who is interested can PM me on this site and we will sort out postage costs. Also note, I can easily make more if anyone wants more than I have stocked. I worked out that I can post up to 3 packs of markers for one postage cost. After that I go to parcel rates, not envelope rates.
> 
> This is on top of my charity knitting.


Does moving you over mean that what you have to do changes as well? Wonder if that means that when Maryanne finally finishes her study she will find herself lost in the sea rather than having a small company?


----------



## GAknitter

Depends on if you have an even or odd number of stitches on your row, I think. For example: K1, P1, K1, P1 on the right side, then P1, K1, P1, K1 on the wrong side will give you a seed stitch. BUT if you K1, P1, K1, P1, K1 on the right side and then P1, K1, P1, K1, P1 on the wrong side, you'll get a rib. Does that make sense? The K on the right side, must also be a K on the wrong side in order to keep the K stitches from "stacking up" into a rib.


----------



## darowil

Pup lover said:


> It was snowing when I went to bed last night and its snowing now! Big fat fluffy flakes I Love Snow! I can do without the subzero temps though. This is the best winter we have had for snow in a long long time. Glad today I can just sit in my chair knit and watch it fall. Hopefully we wont get the ice they are calling for.
> 
> Back to catch up with you all! Good morning/afternoon have a great day!!


It was hot when I went to bed and hot now- it only went down to around 31 (88). Do have cool change coming in later today for a couple of days. But in the meatime heading for 43 (110). January was very hot, 4th hottest on record and well above average. So far February doesn't look like being much better- but we do still have a lot of it to go so maybe it can cool down b the end.


----------



## angelam

81brighteyes said:


> The $1.98 was supposed to be a bargain since they are ordinarily $3 each. I love red and yellow peppers in many recipes and especially in an omelette. Our packs of the small ones are also $3 and $4.


Checked the price here in the UK when I was out shopping today. £1.75 for three large (2 green, 1 yellow) peppers. I think that's $2.88.


----------



## darowil

Onthewingsofadove said:


> I was pleased to note yesterday that our minimum wage here has gone to $11.00 and is now going to be tied to the cost of living and adjusted every year. We were aiming for 14.00 but this little step will help. $11.00 is still below our poverty line but better than the $10.10 we had.
> 
> We also have excellent parental leave here it is one year and be taken by either parent or split between them. ei. Mom for the first while and then when nursing etc. is over; Dad can take over and Mom can return to work. The jobs must be held for them.
> 
> None of this affects me now, of course uut it's nice to see we are moving in the right direction.
> 
> Trish


WHile all these conditions are great it does have the disadvanatge that it mens goods etc are expensive so that the costs of employing someone can be covered. (or the govenment pays them and so taxes need to go up) It comes as no surprise to me that companies like Holdens are pulling out of Australia. Our working conditions re pay,holidays,superanniuation etc are so good that the wages bill must be massive. And of course as prices rise to deal with the expensive wages bills , wages need to rise to keep in line with the cost of living- so prices rise again and thus continues the vicious circle


----------



## darowil

tami_ohio said:


> I don't like fishy tasting fish, and I don't want to find ANY bones or scales in it!
> 
> Tami


Do you find people laugh at you when you say you don't like fishy fish? MAny people look at me blankly and are clearly thinking I'm mad- fish tastes like fish. But some fish taste mor elike fish than others- and those fishy ones I too don't like. 
The only way I eat fish is batters and I always thought that this was just me and tht it was the batter I liked. WHile this is of course true Fireball Dave (who statred the TP nearly 3 years ago now) said that it does change the fish so it tastes different. All the batter means it is actually cooked in a different way. And he says thaat it is not actually as bad fat wise as you would think as the batter doesn't absorb it. Or something along those lines.


----------



## darowil

Pup lover
Our minimum wage in Illinois is $8.50 might be $8.75.
[/quote said:


> Ours is $16.37 for adults- so as I said in a previous post it is no wonder that locally produced things are so expensive.
> Apprentices etc get less.


----------



## Pup lover

gottastch said:


> Thanks for the heads up, Gwen. I didn't get out yesterday but hope to today  I am also used to painting with acrylics and the enamels used on glass (Donna Dewberry method). I'm really looking forward to learning how to paint a little bit with watercolor paints and hope I can make something that people actually know what it is (not because of your teaching but because of my abilities (or lack thereof) - LOL.
> 
> I spent most of yesterday afternoon attacking my tatting (again). I am determined to learn this lost art. I joined a group on Facebook that reminds me of everyone here...supportive and anxious to help    I worked all afternoon to find my way through a 'simple' pattern for a tiny heart (pink one) that ended up to be 2" across. The other one went much faster, once I knew what I was doing


Gorgeous! Very impressive


----------



## angelam

PurpleFi said:


> Hi JUne, the seed heads are from the dogwood bush. Didn't take any photos in the V&A but here is one of London Girl and I in the washroom in Harrods :roll:


Only the best!


----------



## darowil

gottastch said:


> I spent most of yesterday afternoon attacking my tatting (again). I am determined to learn this lost art. I joined a group on Facebook that reminds me of everyone here...supportive and anxious to help    I worked all afternoon to find my way through a 'simple' pattern for a tiny heart (pink one) that ended up to be 2" across. The other one went much faster, once I knew what I was doing


Looks lovely- but I'm not going to learn anything new- I know that I will simply then end up with two things I try to spend all my time doing. And I love my knitting and never have enough time to all I want know- so how would I fit anything else in?


----------



## darowil

jknappva said:


> thewren said:
> 
> 
> 
> I'm surprised people stop for chickens in the road - not sure that would happen here. but I do love the kinds of chickens - some of them look pretty fancy
> 
> We don't have chickens in the road here. But I have been driving when 4 lanes of traffic came to a standstill because a mother duck and her ducklings were crossing the street from one pond to another! And no horns were blowing!
> Junek
> 
> 
> 
> ANd my daughter was once rear ended when the front driver stopped for ducks and the guy behind her didn't notice. She just avoided hitting the car in front of her which was good. No injuries, just a car needing a lot of TLC
Click to expand...


----------



## angelam

Just been watching our news on TV. Seems like there is still more rain and high winds forecast next week and high Spring tides in coastal areas. More flooding for those already affected. When will it ever end?


----------



## darowil

pacer said:


> Calling all prayer warriors. We have a special young lady in our church who just turned 12 years old. Her name fits her well, Faith. She has been in the hospital for 8 days. She needed a lung biopsy for complications from a lifelong illness. She gets immunity treatments every week so she can fight infections to stay alive. My DS#1 endured the same treatments for the 1st year of his life and does better now. This girl has not been so fortunate. The anesthesia that she needed for the procedure has left her intestines "asleep" so the doctors are working to wake them up. This has happened before to her. She will likely be in the hospital for several more weeks. If you could find the time to keep her in your prayers so she can come home to her awesome family and celebrate her birthday like any other child, I would greatly appreciate it. I have been following her progress through facebook and a hospital link that the family has authorized me to have access to. This family has more than one child with serious health issues so it is tough for them. The two older children are staying at home and taking care of things there while the parents and younger children are in the city where the hospital is. I have done meals and other chores for this family many times and I will probably make some meals in the near future for them as well. So much for any free time that I might find.


How tough on the family to have ongoing problems with two kids and then for complications like this to occur as well.


----------



## darowil

PurpleFi said:


> Hi JUne, the seed heads are from the dogwood bush. Didn't take any photos in the V&A but here is one of London Girl and I in the washroom in Harrods :roll:


And how much did that cost? LAst time I went it was a pound. We were about to go and have some morning tea there and needed to pay a visit so we woul dbe comfortable. If we had done it the other way round the visit would have been free, but then we wouldn't have enjoyed the morning tea.


----------



## cmaliza

pacer said:


> Calling all prayer warriors. We have a special young lady in our church who just turned 12 years old. Her name fits her well, Faith. She has been in the hospital for 8 days. She needed a lung biopsy for complications from a lifelong illness. She gets immunity treatments every week so she can fight infections to stay alive. My DS#1 endured the same treatments for the 1st year of his life and does better now. This girl has not been so fortunate. The anesthesia that she needed for the procedure has left her intestines "asleep" so the doctors are working to wake them up. This has happened before to her. She will likely be in the hospital for several more weeks. If you could find the time to keep her in your prayers so she can come home to her awesome family and celebrate her birthday like any other child, I would greatly appreciate it. I have been following her progress through facebook and a hospital link that the family has authorized me to have access to. This family has more than one child with serious health issues so it is tough for them. The two older children are staying at home and taking care of things there while the parents and younger children are in the city where the hospital is. I have done meals and other chores for this family many times and I will probably make some meals in the near future for them as well. So much for any free time that I might find.


~~~Absolutely. Prayers are on their way. Can we know her first name? We will hold the whole family in our prayers. Thank you for contributing to their welfare. You have earned some stars, for sure! {{{{{healing hugs}}}}}
Carol il/oh


----------



## pacer

cmaliza said:


> ~~~Absolutely. Prayers are on their way. Can we know her first name? We will hold the whole family in our prayers. Thank you for contributing to their welfare. You have earned some stars, for sure! {{{{{healing hugs}}}}}
> Carol il/oh


Her name is Faith. Thanks


----------



## pacer

GAknitter said:


> Depends on if you have an even or odd number of stitches on your row, I think. For example: K1, P1, K1, P1 on the right side, then P1, K1, P1, K1 on the wrong side will give you a seed stitch. BUT if you K1, P1, K1, P1, K1 on the right side and then P1, K1, P1, K1, P1 on the wrong side, you'll get a rib. Does that make sense? The K on the right side, must also be a K on the wrong side in order to keep the K stitches from "stacking up" into a rib.


Welcome to the Knitting tea party. We post here all week long and a new tea party is started by Sam every Friday afternoon. We talk about a lot of different things and we welcome newcomers any time. Come and join us again.


----------



## CLewis

Unionville ohio here and I agree it's some crazy weather we are having here! The snow combined with warmer temps and rain is no good Darby creek runs through my yard and it floods like crazy :/ also too much mud for my dog to get into.  I have two young boys and they only had school 1 1/2 days last week due to the temps. I am so happy someone suggested I check this out and join.


----------



## siouxann

darowil said:


> WHile this is of course true Fireball Dave (who statred the TP nearly 3 years ago now) said that it does change the fish so it tastes different. All the batter means it is actually cooked in a different way. And he says thaat it is not actually as bad fat wise as you would think as the batter doesn't absorb it. Or something along those lines.


Has anyone heard from Dave recently? I wonder what he's up to, how The Lad is, what type of egg cosies he's making, etc.


----------



## RookieRetiree

prayers headed her way.

[lundquote=pacer]Calling all prayer warriors. We have a special young lady in our church who just turned 12 years old. Her name fits her well, Faith. She has been in the hospital for 8 days. She needed a lung biopsy for complications from a lifelong illness. She gets immunity treatments every week so she can fight infections to stay alive. My DS#1 endured the same treatments for the 1st year of his life and does better now. This girl has not been so fortunate. The anesthesia that she needed for the procedure has left her intestines "asleep" so the doctors are working to wake them up. This has happened before to her. She will likely be in the hospital for several more weeks. If you could find the time to keep her in your prayers so she can come home to her awesome family and celebrate her birthday like any other child, I would greatly appreciate it. I have been following her progress through facebook and a hospital link that the family has authorized me to have access to. This family has more than one child with serious health issues so it is tough for them. The two older children are staying at home and taking care of things there while the parents and younger children are in the city where the hospital is. I have done meals and other chores for this family many times and I will probably make some meals in the near future for them as well. So much for any free time that I might find.[/quote]


----------



## siouxann

CLewis said:


> Unionville ohio here and I agree it's some crazy weather we are having here! The snow combined with warmer temps and rain is no good Darby creek runs through my yard and it floods like crazy :/ also too much mud for my dog to get into.  I have two young boys and they only had school 1 1/2 days last week due to the temps. I am so happy someone suggested I check this out and join.


Welcome to the Tea Party! Sam always has an extra chair around the table, and the tea pot never runs dry. Hope you join in often.


----------



## pacer

PurpleFi said:


> And we can't wait to meet all you lovely people across the Pond. I hope your ears were burning cos we were talking about you today :thumbup:


We can't wait to visit with both of you as well. I wonder if you will dye yarn and what color you might choose. The weekend will be a wonderful time. Your visit will be so busy and then you will be home before you know it. So glad you and London girl had a wonderful get together.


----------



## siouxann

GAknitter said:


> Depends on if you have an even or odd number of stitches on your row, I think. For example: K1, P1, K1, P1 on the right side, then P1, K1, P1, K1 on the wrong side will give you a seed stitch. BUT if you K1, P1, K1, P1, K1 on the right side and then P1, K1, P1, K1, P1 on the wrong side, you'll get a rib. Does that make sense? The K on the right side, must also be a K on the wrong side in order to keep the K stitches from "stacking up" into a rib.


Glad to see another new face at the tea table! Welcome, and join in as often as you like. We're always interested in other views of everything.


----------



## pacer

CLewis said:


> Unionville ohio here and I agree it's some crazy weather we are having here! The snow combined with warmer temps and rain is no good Darby creek runs through my yard and it floods like crazy :/ also too much mud for my dog to get into.  I have two young boys and they only had school 1 1/2 days last week due to the temps. I am so happy someone suggested I check this out and join.


So glad that you came to join the tea party as well. We are here all week so come back and join us throughout the week. I hope you won't have too much flooding. The snowfall this winter has been huge at least here it is.


----------



## jknappva

GAknitter said:


> Depends on if you have an even or odd number of stitches on your row, I think. For example: K1, P1, K1, P1 on the right side, then P1, K1, P1, K1 on the wrong side will give you a seed stitch. BUT if you K1, P1, K1, P1, K1 on the right side and then P1, K1, P1, K1, P1 on the wrong side, you'll get a rib. Does that make sense? The K on the right side, must also be a K on the wrong side in order to keep the K stitches from "stacking up" into a rib.


I don't think you've joined us before...if not, welcome. If you've been absent and I've forgotten, forgive me. So glad you decided to join us at Sam's Tea table....I'm sure he'll be officially welcoming you. Hope you have fun and come back often. We're here all week and Sam opens a new Tea Party every Fri. afternoon.
Junek


----------



## RookieRetiree

Pup lover said:


> Ok I've looked up seed stitch followed what it said and I keep getting ribbing instead of seed stitch. What am I doing wrong? Directions say
> 
> row 1 - k1, p1 repeat to end
> row 2- p1, k 1 repeat to end
> 
> I do this and it looks like ribbing not seed stitch


depends on # of stitches...for rib; knit the prev knit stitches and purl the prev purl: for seed stitch/moss stitch, you'd do the opposite.


----------



## busyworkerbee

Nicho, I grew up travelling from Townsville to Tully or Innisfail from the age of 10 for frequent weekends or holidays. Back in those days, the Bruce Highway wended its way up and down both sides of the ranges just north of Ingham. Part of the southern side included a gorge which had a curved wooden two lane bridge over it. This bridge scared the bejesus out of me. I always closed my eyes as we crossed it as the bottom of the gorge wasn't visible, that is until the first time I drove over it at 17. Not possible to close eyes while in control of a vehicle. These days, the south side has been rerouted and is a lovely smooth and straighter climb/descent and the gorge is visible off to one side. I am glad no to not have to go over that bridge anymore, I think I was convinced it would collapse while we were on it. I might add it was extremely well built and maintained for the most part as it had a lot of heavy semi's go over it.


----------



## PurpleFi

darowil said:


> And how much did that cost? LAst time I went it was a pound. We were about to go and have some morning tea there and needed to pay a visit so we woul dbe comfortable. If we had done it the other way round the visit would have been free, but then we wouldn't have enjoyed the morning tea.


They cost nothing and there was free hand cream and eau de toilette. All very civilized.

I'm off to bed now. Night night everyone.


----------



## Railyn

Praying for peace, comfort and healing for Faith and her family.


----------



## pacer

darowil said:


> It was hot when I went to bed and hot now- it only went down to around 31 (88). Do have cool change coming in later today for a couple of days. But in the meatime heading for 43 (110). January was very hot, 4th hottest on record and well above average. So far February doesn't look like being much better- but we do still have a lot of it to go so maybe it can cool down b the end.


110 is way too hot for me. At least when it is cold outside, I can put on more clothes. Take care in all that heat.


----------



## jknappva

darowil said:


> ANd my daughter was once rear ended when the front driver stopped for ducks and the guy behind her didn't notice. She just avoided hitting the car in front of her which was good. No injuries, just a car needing a lot of TLC


Surprisingly, I guess everyone was driving with enough distance and not distractions so it was very safe. And it was at rush hour on one the main streets, too. I know a lot of times, that would cause rear-enders!
Junek


----------



## jknappva

angelam said:


> Just been watching our news on TV. Seems like there is still more rain and high winds forecast next week and high Spring tides in coastal areas. More flooding for those already affected. When will it ever end?


I know you're all as tired in Great Britain of rain as we are of snow and cold! Hope all my dear sisters across the pond stay safe and dry.
Hugs,
Junek


----------



## PurpleFi

pacer said:


> We can't wait to visit with both of you as well. I wonder if you will dye yarn and what color you might choose. The weekend will be a wonderful time. Your visit will be so busy and then you will be home before you know it. So glad you and London girl had a wonderful get together.


We talked about it today and I don't think we will be dying yarn as we have done it here, but we hope to buy a little and squeeze it into our cases.


----------



## PurpleFi

jknappva said:


> I know you're all as tired in Great Britain of rain as we are of snow and cold! Hope all my dear sisters across the pond stay safe and dry.
> Hugs,
> Junek


Thanks June, hope you stay nice and warm. I'm off to bed. Night night. x


----------



## jknappva

CLewis said:


> Unionville ohio here and I agree it's some crazy weather we are having here! The snow combined with warmer temps and rain is no good Darby creek runs through my yard and it floods like crazy :/ also too much mud for my dog to get into.  I have two young boys and they only had school 1 1/2 days last week due to the temps. I am so happy someone suggested I check this out and join.


Welcome to another Ohioan...we have a few and our gracious host, Sam, is in Ohio. I'm on the east coast so our winter hasn't been as brutal as it's been in your area! Hope you don't have too much flooding. I can relate to little boys and mud. Mine are grown now but I remember it well!
Hope you enjoyed your time here and decide to visit often...we're here all week and Sam starts a new Tea Party every Fri. afternoon.
junek


----------



## Pup lover

thewren said:


> I just found this recipe - my first thought was to freeze individual pieces so to be able to grab one and nuke it for a midafternoon snack - one or two should work. --- sam
> 
> This sounds yummy!


----------



## pacer

Ceili said:


> Just jumping on to say Hi to everybody. Haven't been on at all during January, life, weather, work, and fatigue just got in the way, I guess. Also, for some reason, the pages just take forever to load. I can read three pages in less time than it takes to load one. Crazy! Nothing else loads as slowly as the TP.
> 
> Anyway, you all remained in my hearts during my absence. I know Flockie's been away for awhile, too, and she misses ya'll, also.
> 
> I'm going to try to follow the entire teaparty this week, we'll see how I do.


So good to hear from you. Best wishes keeping up with the tea party. I have a difficult keeping up as well.


----------



## jknappva

PurpleFi said:


> Thanks June, hope you stay nice and warm. I'm off to bed. Night night. x


Have a good rest so you can have an exciting Sunday!
Junek


----------



## pacer

PurpleFi said:


> We talked about it today and I don't think we will be dying yarn as we have done it here, but we hope to buy a little and squeeze it into our cases.


I knew a lady who wanted to fly home with some beautiful lampshades and the stewardess would not let her carry them on the plane so she wore them as a hat all the way to her home. Where there is a will there is a way.


----------



## Patches39

cmaliza said:


> ~~~Absolutely. Prayers are on their way. Can we know her first name? We will hold the whole family in our prayers. Thank you for contributing to their welfare. You have earned some stars, for sure! {{{{{healing hugs}}}}}
> Carol il/oh


Praying now


----------



## tami_ohio

Darowil, I don't get too many odd looks, but we are inland, and the fish here are from fresh water lakes for the most part. Perch are a very mild tasting fish. And I do prefer deep fried fish over baked or broiled. Battered is fine, but I like mine breaded best. Mom always just used dry pancake mix flour. LOL I'm a pretty picky eater, though not as bad as I was 32 years ago!

Tami


----------



## Bulldog

Around four this morning a dryer blew up at the factory where gary works. The business is called sensory effects and makes flavorings for things like coffee creamers, etc. One of the men was life-flighted to st vincents burn unit in toledo. Evidently he is going to be there for a while and is facing a number of operations to repair the damage. Evidently his torso and head took the brunt of the damage. Im asking the ktp prayer warriors to put him on their prayer list please.


Around four this morning a dryer blew up at the factory where gary works. The business is called sensory effects and makes flavorings for things like coffee creamers, etc. One of the men was life-flighted to st vincents burn unit in toledo. Evidently he is going to be there for a while and is facing a number of operations to repair the damage. Evidently his torso and head took the brunt of the damage. Im asking the ktp prayer warriors to put him on their prayer list please.

Great recipes and opening, Sam.
Garys coworker is already on the prayer list and prayer warriors are at work. I dont know what is going on amongst my sisters and brothers of the heart. I had a bad stomach virus and wasnt able to get online. Feel better, just weak. Will read on and try to catch up.


----------



## pacer

siouxann said:


> The BBC show "Top Gear" fascinates me. How can they so easily switch from RH to LH drive, especially when changing the gears. I know they are professional drivers, but it still amazes me.


My DS#1 loves that show. It is awesome. The James Bond movie Diamonds are Forever has a car going down the alley on one side it comes out of the alley with the opposite side of the car tilted up. Talk about an editing glitch. Someone wasn't paying attention on that one. I do find it fascinating that different countries drive on different sides of the road. I hope Purplefi and London Girl will figure that one out. Then we have those one way streets and round a bouts to figure out.


----------



## Bulldog

Thanks for the comments on our dog we lost today. I didn't realize but her picture is on my Avatar the brown one. Will miss her terribly. (nittergma)

I have not been online and just now read of your loss. My heart goes out to you. Our furbabies are family and it is always so heartbreaking to part with them.


----------



## iamsam

that certain people - who will remain unnamed - think they are right when they drive on the left but would be really right if they drove on the right - plus - their steering wheels are on the wrong side. rotflmao --- sam



martina said:


> He means our driving instructions I think.


----------



## iamsam

I think you need to do it on a odd number of sts. --- sam



Pup lover said:


> Ok I've looked up seed stitch followed what it said and I keep getting ribbing instead of seed stitch. What am I doing wrong? Directions say
> 
> row 1 - k1, p1 repeat to end
> row 2- p1, k 1 repeat to end
> 
> I do this and it looks like ribbing not seed stitch


----------



## busyworkerbee

Designer1234 said:


> pacer said:
> 
> 
> 
> Shirley...Looking forward to your workshop. Is there a list of supplies that you suggested? I probably missed it during my skimming this past week. Take care of yourself so you can feel better.
> 
> Yes it is in last weeks TP.  by the way, I seem to have misplaced your email addy. would you mind pming me with it and I will keep you informed about what is happeing . I will send you the letter I sent everyone on the list yesterday - you might not get it until tomorrow. All the requirements are on the page in last weeks, cant remember what page but it is after page l20 I believe. do any of the rest of you know the page? *Found it - Page 123 last week*.
> 
> Also everyone -- if you can pick up one or two sheets of carbon paper it is handy - for a few of our projects. won't get there for awhile.
> 
> 
> 
> ? Shirley, I have water color pencils packed away somewhere and an inexpensive pad of art paper. Also small plastic palette which I use for beading. Was thinking of having a look at this workshop and having a go with what I have.
Click to expand...


----------



## iamsam

and we also are so glad you decided to stop for a cuppa and chat with us - I'm not sure where Unionville is but we are having the same weather here in defiance. it's going to be pretty wicked when the temps start to fall.

we will be here all week clewis so we hope to see you as often as you can find the time to stop by - always fresh hot tea and an empty chair with your name on it available - we'll be looking for you. --- sam



CLewis said:


> Unionville ohio here and I agree it's some crazy weather we are having here! The snow combined with warmer temps and rain is no good Darby creek runs through my yard and it floods like crazy :/ also too much mud for my dog to get into.  I have two young boys and they only had school 1 1/2 days last week due to the temps. I am so happy someone suggested I check this out and join.


----------



## martina

thewren said:


> that certain people - who will remain unnamed - think they are right when they drive on the left but would be really right if they drove on the right - plus - their steering wheels are on the wrong side. rotflmao --- sam


It is the people who drive on the right who only think that makes them right, when to be really right they would have to drive on the left with their steering wheels on the right side . However it seems, mentioning no names of course, that some people just will not listen!!!! 
Thanks for the laugh, Sam.


----------



## pacer

Bulldog said:


> Around four this morning a dryer blew up at the factory where gary works. The business is called sensory effects and makes flavorings for things like coffee creamers, etc. One of the men was life-flighted to st vincents burn unit in toledo. Evidently he is going to be there for a while and is facing a number of operations to repair the damage. Evidently his torso and head took the brunt of the damage. Im asking the ktp prayer warriors to put him on their prayer list please.
> 
> Around four this morning a dryer blew up at the factory where gary works. The business is called sensory effects and makes flavorings for things like coffee creamers, etc. One of the men was life-flighted to st vincents burn unit in toledo. Evidently he is going to be there for a while and is facing a number of operations to repair the damage. Evidently his torso and head took the brunt of the damage. Im asking the ktp prayer warriors to put him on their prayer list please.
> 
> Great recipes and opening, Sam.
> Garys coworker is already on the prayer list and prayer warriors are at work. I dont know what is going on amongst my sisters and brothers of the heart. I had a bad stomach virus and wasnt able to get online. Feel better, just weak. Will read on and try to catch up.


Sorry to hear that you were not feeling well. That flu has been awful this winter. Take time to get rested up so that you don't get sick again.


----------



## pacer

martina said:


> It is the people who drive on the right who only think that makes them right, when to be really right they would have to drive on the left with their steering wheels on the right side . However it seems, mentioning no names of course, that some people just will not listen!!!!
> Thanks for the laugh, Sam.


I don't think it would work to well to drive on the right side of my car when the steering wheel is on the left. Good try though.


----------



## iamsam

healing energy surrounding you betty - get lots of rest so you are soon back in the pink. --- sam



Bulldog said:


> Around four this morning a dryer blew up at the factory where gary works. The business is called sensory effects and makes flavorings for things like coffee creamers, etc. One of the men was life-flighted to st vincents burn unit in toledo. Evidently he is going to be there for a while and is facing a number of operations to repair the damage. Evidently his torso and head took the brunt of the damage. Im asking the ktp prayer warriors to put him on their prayer list please.
> 
> Around four this morning a dryer blew up at the factory where gary works. The business is called sensory effects and makes flavorings for things like coffee creamers, etc. One of the men was life-flighted to st vincents burn unit in toledo. Evidently he is going to be there for a while and is facing a number of operations to repair the damage. Evidently his torso and head took the brunt of the damage. Im asking the ktp prayer warriors to put him on their prayer list please.
> 
> Great recipes and opening, Sam.
> Garys coworker is already on the prayer list and prayer warriors are at work. I dont know what is going on amongst my sisters and brothers of the heart. I had a bad stomach virus and wasnt able to get online. Feel better, just weak. Will read on and try to catch up.


----------



## iamsam

all that they need to remember is that we American know the right side is the right side to drive on. --- sam



pacer said:


> My DS#1 loves that show. It is awesome. The James Bond movie Diamonds are Forever has a car going down the alley on one side it comes out of the alley with the opposite side of the car tilted up. Talk about an editing glitch. Someone wasn't paying attention on that one. I do find it fascinating that different countries drive on different sides of the road. I hope Purplefi and London Girl will figure that one out. Then we have those one way streets and round a bouts to figure out.


----------



## martina

thewren said:


> all that they need to remember is that we American know the right side is the right side to drive on. --- sam


According to Google it was only because you got fed up with us British that you started to drive on the wrong side like the French!


----------



## Grannypeg

Prayers being said for this young girl and her family. Hope she will be home for her birthday.



pacer said:


> Calling all prayer warriors. We have a special young lady in our church who just turned 12 years old. Her name fits her well, Faith. She has been in the hospital for 8 days. She needed a lung biopsy for complications from a lifelong illness. She gets immunity treatments every week so she can fight infections to stay alive. My DS#1 endured the same treatments for the 1st year of his life and does better now. This girl has not been so fortunate. The anesthesia that she needed for the procedure has left her intestines "asleep" so the doctors are working to wake them up. This has happened before to her. She will likely be in the hospital for several more weeks. If you could find the time to keep her in your prayers so she can come home to her awesome family and celebrate her birthday like any other child, I would greatly appreciate it. I have been following her progress through facebook and a hospital link that the family has authorized me to have access to. This family has more than one child with serious health issues so it is tough for them. The two older children are staying at home and taking care of things there while the parents and younger children are in the city where the hospital is. I have done meals and other chores for this family many times and I will probably make some meals in the near future for them as well. So much for any free time that I might find.


----------



## Gweniepooh

Pacer DH sees the surgeon on Monday and will find out when surgery will be then.


pacer said:


> .
> Gwen...sounds like a wonderful day with Marianne and Sam"chaperone". I didn't realize your DH was working so hard and getting paid so poorly. I am hoping for a better year for both of you. When is DH's surgery? Time for some healing and rest for him.
> new snow today.


----------



## Gweniepooh

Your tatting is wonderful. I remember seeing some of your glass painting; it was very good.



gottastch said:


> Thanks for the heads up, Gwen. I didn't get out yesterday but hope to today  I am also used to painting with acrylics and the enamels used on glass (Donna Dewberry method). I'm really looking forward to learning how to paint a little bit with watercolor paints and hope I can make something that people actually know what it is (not because of your teaching but because of my abilities (or lack thereof) - LOL.
> 
> I spent most of yesterday afternoon attacking my tatting (again). I am determined to learn this lost art. I joined a group on Facebook that reminds me of everyone here...supportive and anxious to help    I worked all afternoon to find my way through a 'simple' pattern for a tiny heart (pink one) that ended up to be 2" across. The other one went much faster, once I knew what I was doing


----------



## Gweniepooh




----------



## busyworkerbee

gottastch said:


> May I ask what the base cream is? Is it a homemade recipe or just use your favorite and add the calendula essential oil to it??


It is a natural face and hand cream I get from my soap supplier. I have attended a class where it was made, really amazing, really easy to make. The important thing is that it is totally uncoloured and unscented, totally natural. Must admit, due to the small amounts I use, I buy the cream already made. do a search for soap making suppliers and check what they have to offer, most will sell both in large wholesale quantities and smaller retail quantities. Same for essential oils.


----------



## busyworkerbee

RookieRetiree said:


> I have some lake perch in the freezer - a Fish "n Chips meal sounds great. DH does all the fishing and fileting, etc., but recently he's been doing more catch and release...so we only buy from the fish market near us.


Catch and release is so soothing to do, and it gives undersize fish a chance to grow. A comfortable rock to sit on, music on mp3 playing softly in earbuds, rod propped up beside you and a good book in hand, a cold drink wrapped up and in the shadow of another rock. So, so relaxing.


----------



## Gweniepooh

*Gottastch* If you are searching for a base lotion/cream unscented, etc. try the following. www.birchhillhappenings.com I get oils and other supplies there. They are based in ...Minnosota.



busyworkerbee said:


> It is a natural face and hand cream I get from my soap supplier. I have attended a class where it was made, really amazing, really easy to make. The important thing is that it is totally uncoloured and unscented, totally natural. Must admit, due to the small amounts I use, I buy the cream already made. do a search for soap making suppliers and check what they have to offer, most will sell both in large wholesale quantities and smaller retail quantities. Same for essential oils.


----------



## jheiens

Pup lover said:


> Ok I've looked up seed stitch followed what it said and I keep getting ribbing instead of seed stitch. What am I doing wrong? Directions say
> 
> row 1 - k1, p1 repeat to end
> row 2- p1, k 1 repeat to end
> 
> I do this and it looks like ribbing not seed stitch


If you are using an even number of stitches Dawn, on the return row you will be knitting the purls and purling the knit stitches. That will give you the seed stitches you're looking for on either side, if I remember correctly.

Ohio Joy


----------



## busyworkerbee

thewren said:


> un huh - you even put the steering wheel on the wrong side. --- sam


Sorry Sam, we have our steering wheel right where it should be, it is other place like US that are wrong.


----------



## iamsam

French/American - great minds think alike. --- sam



martina said:


> According to Google it was only because you got fed up with us British that you started to drive on the wrong side like the French!


----------



## busyworkerbee

jknappva said:


> thewren said:
> 
> 
> 
> I'm surprised people stop for chickens in the road - not sure that would happen here. but I do love the kinds of chickens - some of them look pretty fancy
> 
> We don't have chickens in the road here. But I have been driving when 4 lanes of traffic came to a standstill because a mother duck and her ducklings were crossing the street from one pond to another! And no horns were blowing!
> Junek
> 
> 
> 
> No, but I bet lots of phone cameras were employed. I have been know to slow for animals and birds but NOT those disgusting cane toads. UGH!!!! I slow mainly because I really don't want to add car repairs to an already tight budget.
Click to expand...


----------



## jheiens

CLewis said:


> Unionville ohio here and I agree it's some crazy weather we are having here! The snow combined with warmer temps and rain is no good Darby creek runs through my yard and it floods like crazy :/ also too much mud for my dog to get into.  I have two young boys and they only had school 1 1/2 days last week due to the temps. I am so happy someone suggested I check this out and join.


I'm not too far south of you, CLewis, in northern Trumbull County.

Glad you have joined in with the tea party conversations.

Ohio Joy


----------



## pacer

Grannypeg said:


> Prayers being said for this young girl and her family. Hope she will be home for her birthday.


Her birthday was a few days ago, but the family still wants to celebrate as a whole family. The doctors and nurses really made her day special as much as they could. I thought that was awesome. She even had them singing to her and bringing gifts. She has been hospitalized at this hospital so much over the past 12 years that the staff know her pretty well. It was their honor to celebrate with her. The doctors have stopped talking about getting her released in the next few days and are now telling the parents to reschedule her outpatient appointments for later this week. They are suggested moving those appointments out by a whole month. If the current treatment does not work, then they will go to plan B which the doctors are not quite sure what the plan B will be. It is very frightening to see her going through this. Her best friend is asking her mom if Faith is going to die. Her friend knows she does not look well at all. She is getting schooling for a short bit of the day at the hospital now as well.


----------



## Pup lover

CLewis said:


> Unionville ohio here and I agree it's some crazy weather we are having here! The snow combined with warmer temps and rain is no good Darby creek runs through my yard and it floods like crazy :/ also too much mud for my dog to get into.  I have two young boys and they only had school 1 1/2 days last week due to the temps. I am so happy someone suggested I check this out and join.


Nice to meet you! Come back as you can we are here all week with a new start each Friday


----------



## Dreamweaver

siouxann said:


> Did any of you see this on the Forum?
> 
> http://northernlace.wordpress.com/2010/03/12/feather-and-fan-versus-old-shale/
> 
> I am one who had always thought they were the same. Now, I don't believe that I've ever seen anything knit in the F & F stitch. Even my mother (who was ALWAYS right) called Old Shale F&F.


I've heard them used interchangeably but her explanation surely shows the differences. Learn something new every day....


----------



## Pup lover

Pacer Faith and her family are in my prayers.


----------



## busyworkerbee

thewren said:


> could you post some pictures of your stitch markers and candles please.
> 
> sam


Just for you Sam


----------



## busyworkerbee

Pup lover said:


> Ok I've looked up seed stitch followed what it said and I keep getting ribbing instead of seed stitch. What am I doing wrong? Directions say
> 
> row 1 - k1, p1 repeat to end
> row 2- p1, k 1 repeat to end
> 
> I do this and it looks like ribbing not seed stitch


Just read Purple's answer. To make it easier, for seed stitch cast on odd number of stitches and start every row with knit stitch. for rib, cast on even number of stitches and start every row with knit stitch.


----------



## Dreamweaver

Gweniepooh said:


> Had a very nice visit with Marianne, et. al. yesterday. Most of the time we ended up shopping at Target, Hobby Lobby, and the 2 LYS in the area.
> 
> DH quit his job yesterday. He was so angry when he got home. They had paid him LESS than minimum wage for a week of backbreaking work.
> Quite frankly, I'm glad.


So glad you gals had a nice day out....... So sorry about DH's job... It sounds like he is well rid of them.... I don't know how they can get away with incorrect documents.... Hope something much better comes along after his surgery.


----------



## Spider

Hi all. Welcome to the new friends!!!
So sorry to hear of your Faiths illness and her family having to go through such pain.
Gwen, sorry to hear about DH and the company. One wonders, don't we about the situations out there. But glad he will get the shoulder done. Getting rid of that pain will help.
Shirley, can't wait to see your postings, should help me with my quilting and needlepoint when it comes to shading and colors. 
Rest well.


----------



## busyworkerbee

darowil said:


> Does moving you over mean that what you have to do changes as well? Wonder if that means that when Maryanne finally finishes her study she will find herself lost in the sea rather than having a small company?


No idea other than having to do yet another intake interview and new EPP (Employment Pathway Plan). Hopefully I can get female consultant, not a male. There is supposed to be a more varied assistance available at the bigger company, will wait and see. Part of the problem is that I HATE major upheaval, which this promises to be. I also don't present well in strange environments.


----------



## Grannypeg

That is really very sad and pretty scary for both her and her parents to go through. They must have great inner strength and faith.



pacer said:


> Her birthday was a few days ago, but the family still wants to celebrate as a whole family. The doctors and nurses really made her day special as much as they could. I thought that was awesome. She even had them singing to her and bringing gifts. She has been hospitalized at this hospital so much over the past 12 years that the staff know her pretty well. It was their honor to celebrate with her. The doctors have stopped talking about getting her released in the next few days and are now telling the parents to reschedule her outpatient appointments for later this week. They are suggested moving those appointments out by a whole month. If the current treatment does not work, then they will go to plan B which the doctors are not quite sure what the plan B will be. It is very frightening to see her going through this. Her best friend is asking her mom if Faith is going to die. Her friend knows she does not look well at all. She is getting schooling for a short bit of the day at the hospital now as well.


----------



## busyworkerbee

angelam said:


> Checked the price here in the UK when I was out shopping today. £1.75 for three large (2 green, 1 yellow) peppers. I think that's $2.88.


Our 3 packs, 1 red, 1 green and 1 yellow of the large peppers are usually around $5 to $7.


----------



## Dreamweaver

gottastch said:


> I spent most of yesterday afternoon attacking my tatting (again). I am determined to learn this lost art. I joined a group on Facebook that reminds me of everyone here...supportive and anxious to help    I worked all afternoon to find my way through a 'simple' pattern for a tiny heart (pink one) that ended up to be 2" across. The other one went much faster, once I knew what I was doing


Great hearts. Are you using a shuttle or needle? I have done a little, but some in my treehouse group are real masters.....


----------



## martina

thewren said:


> French/American - great minds think alike. --- sam


There is a saying also " fools seldom differ". But we who know we are right will let those who think they are right, the right to have their opinions, even when they are wrong. (Anyone wondering about this, it is just a few of us being silly, no nastiness at all).


----------



## Patches39

Tired today, don't know why, but will listen to my body and go to bed. Pray all have a blessed tomorrow, may it be filled with joy peace healing and comfort, I pray it is lace with love lots of love. :-D


----------



## Bulldog

I am on page 12, halfway through the 24 pages you all have talked through, so will stop and make a few comments here:
Happy Birthday to Agnes, Carens brother, Noni, Siouxanns DD
Carol, I see people writing about your leg. I have to go back to the old TP to get the details, but want you to know this prayer warrior is lifting you up for healing by our Great Physician
Daralene, I dont know what is meant by changes being made to your posts. I, for one, would be devastated. I always look forward to your insightful and compassionate/humorous posts. They always lift me up. Please dont change a thing you do. As I was sick last week, I missed your AnniversaryHappy Anniversary! I love love love your new Avatar.
Mary, what a sweetheart you are. With everything on your plate, you give of your time to teach the young to knit
Linda, you sure dont need to be without a furnace in these temperatures. I am so glad DH got it to working for you. Still prayin for that job for DH and a better future for the two of you, my love.
Siouxann, I was on Lipitor and experienced many of the bad side effects. You need to see your Dr to evaluate this medication. We sure want you around a long time.
Shirley (arms/shoulder) & Julie (hip), you are in my heart and in my prayers for healing and to be able to be pain free.
Jeannette, your little granddaughter is so cute. Love how she accessorized with the shades!
Tami, Perch sounds wonderful. We eat white perch here in the South and a lot of Catfish.fried of coarse. Daddy spoiled me too. I never ate fish with a bone in it. I have eaten whole catfish and loved them, but still prefer filets without bones.
Marilyn, sweetie, you are not alone. This prayer warrior along with many many others are lifting you and Rick (?) up for complete healing. I know your faith sustains you, as does mine. He says we only have to ask and we are. We all love you and are always here for you.
Cathy, I can hear the exhaustion, the pain, and the frustration in your post. My heart is breaking for you and it is my prayer that your DD is going to grow through this experience and love you for the wonderful Mother that we all know you are.
Jynx, what size needle did you use on your socks. So good to hear help with Mom is being dealt with. You and Gerri just cant keep carrying the load and the stress that wears on your already weakend little body.
Caren, I use a mandolin for my produce all the time. You just have to respect it and the potential harm it can do
Purple, I just love your bubbly personality and your beautiful pictures.
Gwen, Good for Brantley. I sure hope someone files charges against this company. He has been in such pain and continued to work so hard. I am praying he gets his much needed surgery with workmens comp and will take the time to heal. You both are on the prayer list for the future. Glad you had a good time with Marianneplease give her my love, but sorry you were enduring pain (also on my prayer list)
Heather, good luck with your Etsy Store. Will check it out. Funds are low here too.
Patocenzio, I think I could lose a good amount of weight if I would just give up Cheese
Sorry, I took up so much space, Sam


----------



## kehinkle

Hi, all,

It has been a busy week for me with little time to read or knit. Have not been able to catch up on the last two weeks of TP.

Sam, great recipes. I keep forgetting the basalmic vinegar when we roast veggies. Had some on Monday at my DD2's. I stopped at Meijers after my van inspection. Asparagus, brussel sprouts, cauliflower, broccoli, peppers and onions roasted with just a bit of olive oil and some peppery seasoning we like. I try to do this every time I am home as we all like it (the DGS tolerates them but does eat what he is given.)

Since Tuesday, I have been to Charleston, SC (ice storm the day before), Beauford, SC, Athens, GA, Atlanta, GA, Fayetteville, NC, Cheraw, SC, and on my way to Detroit, MI. Going to see my DD2, her family and my two DGDs at lunch tomorrow at the Koreana in Toledo as the load delivers Monday.

Prayers for all who need them (Gary's coworker, Julie, Shirley, Railyn and DH, etc). Happy birthday to all who had one lately (Nona, sorry to hear about fur baby) and anniversaries (Daralene and DH). I am only on pg 7 so if I missed any one, know that I didn't mean to exclude you.

I am trying to finish up the boot cuffs as I read but it is not going well so I stopped to get yhem done. Now to weave in ends. The green socks I started need to have one row tinked on one, so they are on separate needles now. Maybe tomorrow. Have some pix I meant to post so will do later.

Who had the car accident and why did Angora's DH have to push the car? So much I seem to have missed. Mary, hope your finger is better and stay safe on the roads up there. 

Need to do laundry but no energy. Always tomorrow!

Take care,

Kathy


----------



## Dreamweaver

Southern Gal said:


> i have been away for so long it seems, niece finally got out of hospital yesterday, it was over 2 wks and gonna be a slow rehab. i will be helping her get her stuff together and file for her disablility, the dr. says she has enough wrong, he couldn't believe she hadn't gotten it already. she is recooping at moms.
> bj and i both have been house bound with serious sinus stuff. (i am not calling it flu) we both ran fever, still the cough thing, today we actually got showered, (no i hadn't even felt like doing that) and went to wm and now are colapsed on the couch. to much activity. I think it was being around all the sick folks at the hospital going back and forth. i hope everyone stays well. i will be checking back in.


Good to see you back but sorry to hear you and BJ have been poorly.... I was missing in action myself for quite a bit. I missed what happened to your niece. It certainly doesn't sound good. Is BJ still working at the hospital? I have wondered how your dad was doing... Mom is being released from the nursing home on the 10th. I've been looking at ways to refit the bathroom for bathing.... If it isn't one thing, it's another.... Feel better soon....


----------



## Dreamweaver

Bonnie7591 said:


> I planted asparagus in my garden 3 yrs ago, last yr was the first we got to eat. OMG the fresh stuff was so much better than any I have ever bought.
> I just roasted it wth salt & butter or ate it raw in salad. I will have to try it other ways. I have 2 kinds, green & purple,which I think is more tender.


It is a beautiful plant as well. We grew it for a bit.. And it does take a couple of years to mature... Finally, the heat did it in.... Maybe I'll try again....


----------



## busyworkerbee

martina said:


> There is a saying also " fools seldom differ". But we who know we are right will let those who think they are right, the right to have their opinions, even when they are wrong. (Anyone wondering about this, it is just a few of us being silly, no nastiness at all).


Sometimes you simply have to participate in the silliness as an escape from reality. Helps keep mind off of troubling issues.


----------



## busyworkerbee

Patches39 said:


> Tired today, don't know why, but will listen to my body and go to bed. Pray all have a blessed tomorrow, may it be filled with joy peace healing and comfort, I pray it is lace with love lots of love. :-D


Same here, but I do know why, Yesterday morning had an early start 6am instead of 7.30am the slightly late to bed as DM is away and it was too quiet.


----------



## Dreamweaver

pacer said:


> Calling all prayer warriors. We have a special young lady in our church who just turned 12 years old. Her name fits her well, Faith. She has been in the hospital for 8 days. She needed a lung biopsy for complications from a lifelong illness. She gets immunity treatments every week so she can fight infections to stay alive. My DS#1 endured the same treatments for the 1st year of his life and does better now. This girl has not been so fortunate. The anesthesia that she needed for the procedure has left her intestines "asleep" so the doctors are working to wake them up. This has happened before to her. She will likely be in the hospital for several more weeks. If you could find the time to keep her in your prayers so she can come home to her awesome family and celebrate her birthday like any other child, I would greatly appreciate it. I have been following her progress through facebook and a hospital link that the family has authorized me to have access to. This family has more than one child with serious health issues so it is tough for them. The two older children are staying at home and taking care of things there while the parents and younger children are in the city where the hospital is. I have done meals and other chores for this family many times and I will probably make some meals in the near future for them as well. So much for any free time that I might find.


She and her family will be in my prayers.... I have had a couple lung biopsies and that is not a bad anesthesia (a day surgery) so she must be very sensitive. Her poor little body is certainly being challenged.... I hope the results of the biopsy are negative for any more problems..... i hope she is home soon for a big piece of cake with tummy working fine....


----------



## Dreamweaver

thewren said:


> good afternoon from a very wet northwestern ohio - the wicked witch is melting big time - if it wasn't raining so much it would be a perfect time to make a snowman - the snow is very wet and would pack well. I don't see it happening as gary is not too enthusiastic about being outside.
> 
> it is to continue in this vein all day so I have an idea a lot of our snow will be gone. the weatherman is tracking a system that is to show up Tuesday and Wednesday - they won't call it yet - either mounds of snow or puddles of rain - will be interesting to see what happens. right now it is 36° - a virtual heat wave. we should send some of these cooler temperatures to nicho, sugarsugar and darowil. I don't think it is quite as warm in Auckland is it myfanwy?
> 
> still plugging away on Bentley's kimono - I am determined to finish it - size 4 needles does not go very fast.
> 
> everyone is laying around sound asleep here - quiet as a grave - I wonder sometimes the positions these cats get in when they are sleeping - how do they ever get straightened out. lol --- sam


So funny you should mention the melting witch. When I was quite young, this was the first show I ever went to with a group of older kids...... I was so scared by the witch melting... DH still teases me a out it......

I'm struggling with my sock. There is a little kimono top I have finished except for buttons. Will try to finish up and post a picture later.

Cats are true contortionists....... I think of it as self chiropractic care!!!!!.


----------



## patocenizo

Perfect!!!


thewren said:


> in case you need another dip for tomorrow this one sounds good --- sam
> 
> 10 Vegetable Layer Dip
> Yield: Serves 6-8.
> Prep Time: 20 minutes
> Total Time: 30 minutes
> Ingredients:
> 2 15-oz. cans pinto beans, drained
> 1 4.5-oz. green chiles
> 2 tablespoons unsalted butter
> 1 teaspoon ground cumin
> 2 avocados, mashed
> 1 lime, juice only
> 1 cup sour cream
> 1 cup cheddar cheese, grated
> 1 cup sweet corn
> 1 cup diced tomatoes
> 1 jalapeno, diced
> 1/2 red onion, diced
> 1/2 red pepper, diced
> 3 scallions, diced
> Fresh cilantro, garnish
> Salt and pepper
> Tortilla chips, for serving
> Directions:
> 1) Melt butter in a medium pot over medium heat. Add pinto beans, chiles, cumin and a pinch of salt. Mash beans together until roughly smooth.
> 2) IN a small bowl, mash avocados with lime juice and a pinch of salt.
> 3) Spread bean mixture over a large platter. Top with sour cream and avocado dip.
> 4) Top with cheese, corn, and other toppings and serve with tortilla chips!
> www.macheesmo.com


----------



## Dreamweaver

thewren said:


> that sounds like a wonderful meal - I love asparagus - Phyllis - the ex - brings me asparagus wrapped in cheese and black forest ham - nuke just a little - ambrosia.
> 
> sam


Gerry does it with prosciutto and a cream cheese, egg, chive mixture in phyllo dough. So good!!!


----------



## Dreamweaver

Bulldog said:


> I dont know what is going on amongst my sisters and brothers of the heart. I had a bad stomach virus and wasnt able to get online. Feel better, just weak. Will read on and try to catch up.


Betty, so sorry to hear you have been I'll. I'm sure it doesn't help that you are always overdoing. How is your daughter doing? I've been thinking about your whole family. Feel better soon and REST....


----------



## Gweniepooh

Hi Heather....went to etsy and found your store. Can't wait to see more of your things posted there. Best of luck!


busyworkerbee said:


> Just for you Sam


----------



## gottastch

busyworkerbee said:


> It is a natural face and hand cream I get from my soap supplier. I have attended a class where it was made, really amazing, really easy to make. The important thing is that it is totally uncoloured and unscented, totally natural. Must admit, due to the small amounts I use, I buy the cream already made. do a search for soap making suppliers and check what they have to offer, most will sell both in large wholesale quantities and smaller retail quantities. Same for essential oils.


Many thanks!!!


----------



## gottastch

Dreamweaver said:


> Great hearts. Are you using a shuttle or needle? I have done a little, but some in my treehouse group are real masters.....


Shuttle. I can do the basic double-stitch. I just learned to do a split-ring but have to really think about it when making it - LOL.


----------



## gottastch

Went to Michaels with DH and found the Micronpens...all 3 sizes (01, 03 and 05) packaged together for $8.99. I had a bounce-back 40% off coupon along so got the pens for $5.39 + tax, of course. I'm excited for the watercolor class


----------



## Gweniepooh

*Clewis* welcome to the tea party. Hope you will consider attending the Knit-a-Palooza in Oct. 2014.

*Pacer* have Faith and her family in prayers
*RookieRetiree* just loved the picture of GD wearing the sunglasses....a real cutie pie
*Carol* have you in prayer for your leg...baby yourself

Thank you to those expressing well wishes for DH and suggestions about reporting the company. DH says they have fund a loophole somewhere but I still don't trust them and am so glad he will not longer be associated with them. Will keep folks posted about his surgery; we see the surgeon Monday.

Love the stitch markers you posted pictures of *Heather*. I found your shop on Etsy and look forward to seeing the merchandise.

Keeping all in my heart and prayers. I had a low day myself; guess the discomfort from yesterday took it's toll on my as I have spent most of the day sleeping. Will head back to bed once DD gets home from work. She doesn't get off until midnight as the store has a new set up to do.


----------



## Gweniepooh

You got exactly what I got.


gottastch said:


> Went to Michaels with DH and found the Micronpens...all 3 sizes (01, 03 and 05) packaged together for $8.99. I had a bounce-back 40% off coupon along so got the pens for $5.39 + tax, of course. I'm excited for the watercolor class


----------



## busyworkerbee

Gweniepooh said:


> Hi Heather....went to etsy and found your store. Can't wait to see more of your things posted there. Best of luck!


 :-D :-D It will be interesting to see how it goes. I also do a lovely delicate looking crochet bookmark that I am thinking of adding as well.


----------



## Bulldog

Well, for now, my precious friends and family of the heart, I am caught up
Kathy, I so admire your talents (and you are talented). Your hearts are just so pretty and dainty. Admire anyone who can Tat.
Donna, so glad to see you posting. I know you and D.J. have been sick with sinuses. It took me two antibiotics and three weeks to even begin to get better from my last sinus infection. Nasty stuff is out there this year. Will continue to pray for your niece and for her disability
Mary, Faith is on the prayer list and prayers are going up for this sweet child and her family.
Celi!!! It is good to hear from you!
Purple, loved the picture of you and London Girl. Wish I could meet you in real time
GAknitter,welcome. Always room for someone here. Wonderful place to be. You are probably in the vicinity of our Gwen or Marianne
CLewis, We are happy you checked us out too and joined. Looking forward to getting to know you.
Tami, I have eaten both battered and breaded fish. I like them both, but guess I am a die hard Southerner. I love the cornmeal breading best on my fish.

Last week was rough with that ole stomach virus. All I did was sleep in between spells of nausea, vomiting, and diarrhea. I feel better, just week. I am going to try to make it to church tomorrow. Next week, I hope to get back to my closet, cabinet, drawer cleaning, but I am not going to overdo each day. I know the only thing I simply have to get done each day is a meal for my family.
I am sure you all have five squares made. I am going to get back to finishing my first next week! I pray you all have a wonderful week. I Love You To The Moon and Back.Betty


----------



## kiwi11

thank you Sam-you have been busy writing-and thank you for the recipes>>>
I love asparagus, and recently I was treated to Streaky bacon wrapped asparagus spears and cooked on the barbie-yum I could have kept eating them-yum
It is warm and sunny here, and definitely Barbie weather
I feel for all those feeling the cold right now.
With osteo arthritis, I am in the right climate for me, although we can experience some chilly cold days June-Aug


----------



## Designer1234

Attention all those who are interested in the watercolor tips workshop.


I don't want to lead anyone astray as to what the workshop will be about. 

I am going to give you tips and information as to HOW to obtain the 
results you want with watercolor. I am not teaching you how to do a watercolor painting. The tips and information I will be giving you will teach you how to paint water so that it looks like water - it is a simple technique which makes a huge difference . 

I have hundreds of pictures of different examples, of trees, flowers etc. 

People who start to paint flowers often have no idea what that entails. my pdf will show you how flowers are actually grown -- certain things about each one that is the same as every other flower. how to shade a flower - either with watercolor, acrylics, oils, or thread painting . it is the techniques I will show you.

How to draw simple little buildings in simple little scenes, how to have the time of day correct, how to have the season correct , how to paint shadows on a sunny day, or whether you need them on a dull day. what colors to use for different seasons. I will have a group of pdfs with ;pictures which show you what the differences are. 

If you want to actually watercolor - there are some good inexpensive basic watercolor books which are available -- check you tube -- buy a book and follow their class - however, what I will tell you about is how to do things so that they look real. 

It started out by my giving sassafras tips, we were going to do here but we decided that pdfs would be great for you to have for referral. I am not able to type that much so most of it will be by pictures with comments. and the colors will be noted for each different situation. 

Soo if that is what you are interested in - that is great -- I don't want any misunderstanding . If I was going to teach an actual watercolor class - showing washes, etc. scenes, etc. it would take weeks. I used to teach one series for 3 hours for 6 weeks. I just can't do that here. 

I will give you tips and ideas , and be happy to give advice if your are having problems. 


So if you want to learn all about watercolors there are some great books available. I taught myself with the Walter Foster books and I believe they are still avialable.

I will still open a workshop== these tips are also useful for landscape quilts, plastic canvas, fabric painting, china painting -- all different painting styles. 

I did say that we can work on some cards once we have gone over the information. these are very simple drawings and paintings. 

Talk to you all tomorrow. Shirley


----------



## busyworkerbee

It is the tips and tricks to achieve the results and the whys which I am interested in. I have done watercolour in the past and had major problems with sharp lines on the washes edge. The exercises will help with this. Looking forward to having a go.


----------



## Bonnie7591

jknappva said:


> I will definitely add Faith to my prayers...it's so sad when children have to deal with such terrible illnesses.
> Junek


So true.

Sam, pizza pinwheels sound great.


----------



## Junelouise

Onthewingsofadove said:


> I have been taking Crestor for three years now with no side effects. Both my SIL and MIL are also taking it successfully. I believe we all take different strengths of it.
> Trisha


My DH was on Crestor and had the muscle aches and pains. The doctor took him off of them.

June


----------



## Bonnie7591

darowil said:


> Do you find people laugh at you when you say you don't like fishy fish? MAny people look at me blankly and are clearly thinking I'm mad- fish tastes like fish. But some fish taste mor elike fish than others- and those fishy ones I too don't like.
> The only way I eat fish is batters and I always thought that this was just me and tht it was the batter I liked. WHile this is of course true Fireball Dave (who statred the TP nearly 3 years ago now) said that it does change the fish so it tastes different. All the batter means it is actually cooked in a different way. And he says thaat it is not actually as bad fat wise as you would think as the batter doesn't absorb it. Or something along those lines.


Fresh fish doesn't taste fishy it only get a strong fishy taste when it is getting old. I don't like it unless it is fresh.


----------



## Bonnie7591

thewren said:


> all that they need to remember is that we American know the right side is the right side to drive on. --- sam


& Canadians. We once had an Australian doctor who kept forgetting what side he was to drive on, sometimes a little scary


----------



## cmaliza

pacer said:


> Her name is Faith. Thanks


~~~oops...should read more carefully.


----------



## darowil

pacer said:


> We can't wait to visit with both of you as well. I wonder if you will dye yarn and what color you might choose.


Orange?


----------



## darowil

PurpleFi said:


> We talked about it today and I don't think we will be dying yarn as we have done it here, but we hope to buy a little and squeeze it into our cases.


Now if I was coming I would be doing it- I haven't ever done so and it is something I would like to do.


----------



## Bonnie7591

Betty, sorry t hear you have been sick. Hope you are on the mend soon.

Kathy, glad you have managed to aoid the worst of the weather in your travels for the week.

Welcome to the newcomers.

When we cook fish we roll it in flour seasoned with season salt & lemon pepper & fry in margerine. So good when fresh from the lake. We get northern pike, pickerel & perch here.

The wildlife banquet & silent auction went very well tonight, about 300 people attended.
Well, hope you all have a good night, time for bed.


----------



## Bonnie7591

darowil said:


> Now if I was coming I would be doing it- I haven't ever done so and it is something I would like to do.


I would like to try that too.


----------



## darowil

pacer said:


> I don't think it would work to well to drive on the right side of my car when the steering wheel is on the left. Good try though.


What do you think the Brits who take there cars across to Europe do?

Vanuatu (before it became Vanuatu) used to be controlled by France and England. I have read that both legal systems were in use- when you srrived in the country you needed to say whihc one you wanted to be under. ANd that this also applied to road rules! Now whether this is true or just a myth I don't know -the choosing which legal system I am almost certain is correct, but I can't see how you could possibly have a road system with people driving on opposite sides. Maybe they didn't have many cars in those days, or many cities. remote areas not so important as you tend to drive in the middle of the road anyway.


----------



## Dreamweaver

Bulldog said:


> Jynx, what size needle did you use on your socks. So good to hear help with Mom is being dealt with. You and Gerri just cant keep carrying the load and the stress that wears on your already weakend little body.


The sox start on a one and then continue on a two. They are a solid color, so every little thing shows...... It is an interesting knit with being done partially in round and partially back and forth.

Yes, it is good that mom has agreed to some help.... But that may just be her way to get sprung!!! I have yet to call brother and tell him what I have arranged and can't decide on how to reconfigure bathtub area, but it will all get done eventually. You are so right.... Gerry and I just need a break and a chance to do some long overdue things for ourselves...... If the nursing home and the rehab place and the hospital and her Dr. had their way, she would go to assisted living, so I hope this arrangement to keep her on her home will work out for the time being, anyhow.


----------



## cmaliza

pacer said:


> So good to hear from you. Best wishes keeping up with the tea party. I have a difficult keeping up as well.


~~~ditto....  I think several of us are in this same boat :-D


----------



## darowil

thewren said:


> French/American - great minds think alike. --- sam


Well why did you never go metric as you were apparently meant to? Again according to Fireball Dave you were meant to.


----------



## cmaliza

Bulldog said:


> .
> 
> I had a bad stomach virus and wasnt able to get online. Feel better, just weak. Will read on and try to catch up.


~~~Speedy healing, Betty! Take care of yourself!


----------



## darowil

thewren said:


> French/American - great minds think alike. --- sam


Well why did you never go metric as you were apparently meant to? Again according to Fireball Dave you were meant to.


----------



## darowil

Bonnie7591 said:


> Fresh fish doesn't taste fishy it only get a strong fishy taste when it is getting old. I don't like it unless it is fresh.


Now that is interesting- never knew that.


----------



## busyworkerbee

Bonnie7591 said:


> & Canadians. We once had an Australian doctor who kept forgetting what side he was to drive on, sometimes a little scary


While I have never driven anywhere but here in Australia, general rule of thumb would be to drive on the side of the road that puts the steering wheel in the middle.


----------



## cmaliza

martina said:


> There is a saying also " fools seldom differ". But we who know we are right will let those who think they are right, the right to have their opinions, even when they are wrong. (Anyone wondering about this, it is just a few of us being silly, no nastiness at all).


~~~and all the while I am going 'round in circles! Do I spin to the left...or the right? :roll: :shock: :?:


----------



## Lurker 2

busyworkerbee said:


> Our 3 packs, 1 red, 1 green and 1 yellow of the large peppers are usually around $5 to $7.


And here was me thinking $1.90 each in a pack was too much. I buy them when they are below a dollar.


----------



## Lurker 2

martina said:


> There is a saying also " fools seldom differ". But we who know we are right will let those who think they are right, the right to have their opinions, even when they are wrong. (Anyone wondering about this, it is just a few of us being silly, no nastiness at all).


And I am quite surprised at how the hoary old argument took off again!


----------



## Lurker 2

kehinkle said:


> Hi, all...
> 
> Prayers for all who need them (Gary's coworker, Julie, Shirley, Railyn and DH, etc). Happy birthday to all who had one lately (Nona, sorry to hear about fur baby) and anniversaries (Daralene and DH). I am only on pg 7 so if I missed any one, know that I didn't mean to exclude you.
> 
> Kathy


Thanks, Kathy!


----------



## TNS

PurpleFi said:


> Hi JUne, the seed heads are from the dogwood bush. Didn't take any photos in the V&A but here is one of London Girl and I in the washroom in Harrods :roll:


See you are practising your American english, purple!! Glad you two had a lovely day out and nice to see you in Harrods loos. Does it have WiFi there (for you to practice Skyping aka last years KAP Skyping from Sam's ?)


----------



## TNS

Ceili said:


> Just jumping on to say Hi to everybody. Haven't been on at all during January, life, weather, work, and fatigue just got in the way, I guess. Also, for some reason, the pages just take forever to load. I can read three pages in less time than it takes to load one. Crazy! Nothing else loads as slowly as the TP.
> 
> Anyway, you all remained in my hearts during my absence. I know Flockie's been away for awhile, too, and she misses ya'll, also.
> 
> I'm going to try to follow the entire teaparty this week, we'll see how I do.


Lovely to see you back with us.


----------



## Lurker 2

TNS said:


> See you are practising your American english, purple!! Glad you two had a lovely day out and nice to see you in Harrods loos. Does it have WiFi there (for you to practice Skyping aka last years KAP Skyping from Sam's ?)


 :lol: :lol: :lol: :thumbup:


----------



## TNS

KateB said:


> Just back from a day up in Glasgow with the girls. Really enjoyed it but I'm exhausted now. We went to an exhibition of Jack Vettriano paintings which was excellent although very crowded, I think the fact that it was a Saturday and it was pouring with rain all day encouraged people to visit. Off to bed shortly after I catch up on the 12 pages I'm behind.


Was the exhibition at the Kelvingrove Art Gallery/ Museum? When I worked in nearby Church St it was one of my favourite places to spend lunchtime, as I could just do one room at a time rather than get tired out trying to see everything in one visit. I hope the storms haven't been too awful for you.


----------



## sugarsugar

Patches39 said:


> Good day all, have been up for a while, feeling a bit better, the sun is up and look like a nice day. Been praying for Gary's co- worker, healing in all areas.
> Healing and comfort for Railyn and DH, and peace for all
> Sugarsugar, I can hear your pain in your words, just know that we are here for you and praying for you, it's always family that hurt us, but we love them and go on, you are not alone, you have all your KTP family standing with you. :-D


Thanks, it is nice to be able to share on here. I really think she just needs to grow up in all ways and i so hope that she will do just that when she has the baby.


----------



## sugarsugar

I sincerely hope the labor board or whatever the agency is that oversees wages fines them to the max! Makes you wonder why the company hasn't been reported and investigated before now.
I'm so glad Brantley quit. His work is physically demanding and for him to be paid so poorly is a slap in the face!!
Hope his surgery is soon and the workmen's comp will soon kick in.
So glad you had a great day with Marianne. But so sorry the weather made you so achy. Hope you're getting some of the 60 degree weather we're predicted for tomorrow.
Hugs.
Junek[/quote]

Hear Hear... take care Gwen


----------



## TNS

Welcome to this wonderful, crazy and helpful " gang"


----------



## sugarsugar

gottastch said:


> Thanks for the heads up, Gwen. I didn't get out yesterday but hope to today  I am also used to painting with acrylics and the enamels used on glass (Donna Dewberry method). I'm really looking forward to learning how to paint a little bit with watercolor paints and hope I can make something that people actually know what it is (not because of your teaching but because of my abilities (or lack thereof) - LOL.
> 
> I spent most of yesterday afternoon attacking my tatting (again). I am determined to learn this lost art. I joined a group on Facebook that reminds me of everyone here...supportive and anxious to help    I worked all afternoon to find my way through a 'simple' pattern for a tiny heart (pink one) that ended up to be 2" across. The other one went much faster, once I knew what I was doing


 :thumbup: Wow! Very clever, they are lovely.


----------



## sugarsugar

thewren said:


> un huh - you even put the steering wheel on the wrong side. --- sam


Hahaha LOL :thumbup: Very funny


----------



## angelam

martina said:


> There is a saying also " fools seldom differ". But we who know we are right will let those who think they are right, the right to have their opinions, even when they are wrong. (Anyone wondering about this, it is just a few of us being silly, no nastiness at all).


This is all getting very silly. Think I'll just stick to my bike......in the middle!


----------



## TNS

martina said:


> It is the people who drive on the right who only think that makes them right, when to be really right they would have to drive on the left with their steering wheels on the right side . However it seems, mentioning no names of course, that some people just will not listen!!!!
> Thanks for the laugh, Sam.


Well...... If the people who drive on the right stay on the right but drive in reverse they WOULD be right after all.....


----------



## sugarsugar

martina said:


> Sam the steering wheel is only on the wrong side for those who drive on the wrong side. Drive on the correct side and the steering wheel is in exactly the right place!!!! See.


 :thumbup:


----------



## sugarsugar

Hello everyone, another hot day 37c and at 9.30pm it is still 27c. I need to stop looking at the temp all the time... LOL. It is just hot.

I spent today pottering about, doing little bits and pieces. I am still way behind on last weeks TP, but getting there on this one. Love to all....


----------



## sugarsugar

darowil said:


> It was hot when I went to bed and hot now- it only went down to around 31 (88). Do have cool change coming in later today for a couple of days. But in the meatime heading for 43 (110). January was very hot, 4th hottest on record and well above average. So far February doesn't look like being much better- but we do still have a lot of it to go so maybe it can cool down b the end.


 :shock: :shock: Blow that cool change over here please.. LOL


----------



## TNS

cmaliza said:


> ~~~and all the while I am going 'round in circles! Do I spin to the left...or the right? :roll: :shock: :?:


Clockwise, of course!


----------



## angelam

Morning all. Being a lazy Sunday, I have only just got up to a beautiful bright, sunny (sh! no rain) morning. Blue skies and only a few clouds, quite a chilly wind though. I could do with a lot more of this! 
We seem to have a lot of new names popping up so welcome to all of you - please come and visit often.
Gwen - I'm so sorry to hear about your husband's job, but I'm sure he's done the right thing. I hope that company gets dragged through the courts so they cannot treat other employees the same.
Love and gentle hugs to all who have been sick, and special prayers for little Faith. It is so sad to have to watch children battle serious illness but so often they seem to cope with it better than adults.
I'm off now but will drop in from time to time during the day. My task for today is to find the bottom of the ironing pile!


----------



## sugarsugar

Patches39 said:


> Tired today, don't know why, but will listen to my body and go to bed. Pray all have a blessed tomorrow, may it be filled with joy peace healing and comfort, I pray it is lace with love lots of love. :-D


I hope you managed a good sleep... and you wishes are returned to you.


----------



## Angelyaya5

Morning Sam,
I remember the show, Life of Riley, as I'm up there in age. Do you remember ....The Goldbergs and I Remember Mama? Now there's two old shows.
Love all the recipes, have never gotten into Brussels sprouts, must try them. I would love to try so many of the recipes, but DH is just a meat and potatoes kind of guy, and I'd be eating them all by myself. He's not too adventurous at all. He does love soups, so am trying one from last KTP post.
Nittergm....sorry for the loss of your beloved friend. They give so much love, it's hard to lose them.
Prayers for Gary's co-worker, sounds like he has a long recovery ahead. Glad Gary is OK.
Better get some more rest, church in morning, then lunch at a favorite haunt and trip to Christmas Tree Shop for Valentine embellishments. Made a deco-mesh wreath for front door, but needs something to really make it pop.
Happy Sunday all!
Blessings,
Jodi


----------



## PurpleFi

Good morning from sunny Surrey, the sky is clear blue and the birds are singing.

I hope everyone is having a good week end and sending healing vibes to those who need them.

I have decided that if I want to bring extra yarn back from America I will just empty London Girls case and fill it with yarn. She will never know until we get back and then it will be too late. That is unless anyone tells her :lol: :lol: 

I was out in the garden this morning and here are some photos...


----------



## PurpleFi

martina said:


> According to Google it was only because you got fed up with us British that you started to drive on the wrong side like the French!


I blame Napoleon!


----------



## PurpleFi

busyworkerbee said:


> Just read Purple's answer. To make it easier, for seed stitch cast on odd number of stitches and start every row with knit stitch. for rib, cast on even number of stitches and start every row with knit stitch.


Thanks for the explanation, by the time I reread it I didn't understand it either :roll:


----------



## KateB

CLewis said:


> Unionville ohio here and I agree it's some crazy weather we are having here! The snow combined with warmer temps and rain is no good Darby creek runs through my yard and it floods like crazy :/ also too much mud for my dog to get into.  I have two young boys and they only had school 1 1/2 days last week due to the temps. I am so happy someone suggested I check this out and join.


Welcome!


----------



## PurpleFi

martina said:


> There is a saying also " fools seldom differ". But we who know we are right will let those who think they are right, the right to have their opinions, even when they are wrong. (Anyone wondering about this, it is just a few of us being silly, no nastiness at all).


I totally agree - I think. I drive in France quite a lot and do n't have trouble being on the 'wrong' side of the road. The only problem I encounter is the first roundabout when I come off the ferry back in England. But Mr P has solved the problem he puts a marker on the dashboard as to which side of the road to drive on. I'm ok as long as he moves it :thumbup:


----------



## PurpleFi

KateB said:


> Welcome!


Clewis and welcome from me too.


----------



## PurpleFi

KateB said:


> Welcome!


Morning Kate, how are things North of the Border? x


----------



## KateB

Ceili - so nice to hear from you! :thumbup: give my love to Flockie when you see her. Do you both still work together?


----------



## KateB

pacer said:


> I knew a lady who wanted to fly home with some beautiful lampshades and the stewardess would not let her carry them on the plane so she wore them as a hat all the way to her home. Where there is a will there is a way.


Love it!


----------



## KateB

Bulldog - Hope you feel a lot better very soon, Betty.{{{ hugs }}}


----------



## PurpleFi

Bulldog said:


> Purple, loved the picture of you and London Girl. Wish I could meet you in real time
> I Love You To The Moon and Back.Betty


Hi Betty, we'd really love to meet you too xxx.


----------



## KateB

thewren said:


> that certain people - who will remain unnamed - think they are right when they drive on the left but would be really right if they drove on the right - plus - their steering wheels are on the wrong side. rotflmao --- sam


We are 'certain' people because we are certain we are right to drive on the left! :thumbup: :lol:


----------



## PurpleFi

darowil said:


> What do you think the Brits who take there cars across to Europe do?
> 
> We take our British car with the steering wheel on the right to France. It just means that the driver is on the inside, but we have a 4x4 which is a bit higher so we can see the road ahead. You just have to take extra care when overtaking. I don't have any problem with it.


----------



## PurpleFi

KateB said:


> We are 'certain' people because we are certain we are right to drive on the left! :thumbup: :lol:


Absolutely :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## PurpleFi

darowil said:


> Well why did you never go metric as you were apparently meant to? Again according to Fireball Dave you were meant to.


The UK may have gone metric, but I was out that day so I am still 5 ft 4 7/8 inches tall.


----------



## PurpleFi

TNS said:


> See you are practising your American english, purple!! Glad you two had a lovely day out and nice to see you in Harrods loos. Does it have WiFi there (for you to practice Skyping aka last years KAP Skyping from Sam's ?)


Hi TNS, it was Harrods that call them washrooms, but they were very posh :thumbup:


----------



## Designer1234

reminds me when we first arrived in New Zealand - we were visiting 'new' friends in Auckland that we had just met. We visited for awhile and it was dark when we left. We were driving along talking about our nice evening and suddenly a car came towards us on the same side of the road at a good clip. Pat Stopped - the other Car stopped. Pat said to me 'I must be on the wrong side of the road" and was having a fit - the fellow who was driving the other car came up to Pat's window and apologized profusely!" he said, " I am sooo sorry - we just bought this car today, arrived from Vancouver 2 days ago and 
I must have reverted to the North American driving". We pulled over and had quite a visit. The interesting part was that they had lived only a few blocks from where we lived in Vancouver - and our kids went to the same school. Small world.

We found it not a problem unless you were pulling out of a parking lot as usually we pulled into the wrong lane. It didn't take us long though.


----------



## PurpleFi

Ok, I've ranbled enough, but I will leave you with the fact that where ever you are in the world, on a boat you pass on the left :shock:


----------



## KateB

TNS said:


> Was the exhibition at the Kelvingrove Art Gallery/ Museum? When I worked in nearby Church St it was one of my favourite places to spend lunchtime, as I could just do one room at a time rather than get tired out trying to see everything in one visit. I hope the storms haven't been too awful for you.


It was. Kelvingrove was completely revamped a few years ago and they have made a great job of it. Hasn't been too stormy up here, just wet! So far this morning it hasn't rained, but I don't think it's far away.


----------



## KateB

angelam said:


> Morning all. Being a lazy Sunday, I have only just got up to a beautiful bright, sunny (sh! no rain) morning. Blue skies and only a few clouds, quite a chilly wind though. I could do with a lot more of this!
> We seem to have a lot of new names popping up so welcome to all of you - please come and visit often.
> Gwen - I'm so sorry to hear about your husband's job, but I'm sure he's done the right thing. I hope that company gets dragged through the courts so they cannot treat other employees the same.
> Love and gentle hugs to all who have been sick, and special prayers for little Faith. It is so sad to have to watch children battle serious illness but so often they seem to cope with it better than adults.
> I'm off now but will drop in from time to time during the day. My task for today is to find the bottom of the ironing pile!


Morning Angela! Unfortunately I'll be joining you in looking for the bottom of the ironing pile today. :-(


----------



## KateB

PurpleFi said:


> Morning Kate, how are things North of the Border? x


Morning Fi. Dry at the moment, but looking very overcast.


----------



## Patches39

PurpleFi said:


> Good morning from sunny Surrey, the sky is clear blue and the birds are singing.
> 
> I hope everyone is having a good week end and sending healing vibes to those who need them.
> 
> I have decided that if I want to bring extra yarn back from America I will just empty London Girls case and fill it with yarn. She will never know until we get back and then it will be too late. That is unless anyone tells her :lol: :lol:
> 
> I was out in the garden this morning and here are some photos...


As always, lovely, and the shadow in the photo, what is it. :-D


----------



## PurpleFi

Patches39 said:


> As always, lovely, and the shadow in the photo, what is it. :-D


I didn't realize that until I had posted. :wink:


----------



## darowil

sugarsugar said:


> Hello everyone, another hot day 37c and at 9.30pm it is still 27c. I need to stop looking at the temp all the time... LOL. It is just hot.
> 
> I spent today pottering about, doing little bits and pieces. I am still way behind on last weeks TP, but getting there on this one. Love to all....


44.3 and still 35 at 10pm (112 and 95). There is meant to be a cool change coming in overnight- only 29 (84) tomorrow.
Just fisniehd watching th least English cricket match for the summer. I think they will very pleased to see the back of us when they fly out later tonight. Both the English men and women lost again today. Some regrouping needed by England now clearly.
And our test team is already in South Africa preparing for 3 tests and some one dayers. This will be a test of how much we have improved. If we can beat South Africa in South Africa we are definitely a good team again. If we don't it will depend on how badly we lose.


----------



## darowil

PurpleFi said:


> I have decided that if I want to bring extra yarn back from America I will just empty London Girls case and fill it with yarn. She will never know until we get back and then it will be too late. That is unless anyone tells her :lol: :lol:
> 
> I was out in the garden this morning and here are some photos...


worth a try. Just take old clothes and leave them behind as you go- what does it matter if you run out by the end.
Maryanne is very excited- one of the girls she is sharing a cabin with on her dig also has purple as her favourite colour.


----------



## darowil

PurpleFi said:


> I totally agree - I think. I drive in France quite a lot and do n't have trouble being on the 'wrong' side of the road. The only problem I encounter is the first roundabout when I come off the ferry back in England. But Mr P has solved the problem he puts a marker on the dashboard as to which side of the road to drive on. I'm ok as long as he moves it :thumbup:


My problem was as a pedestrian- I never knew where to expect the cars to be coming from. No problems which side of the road to drive on.


----------



## Designer1234

I didn't get much sleep last night as my DIL called and told me she had to go in for fairly serious surgery within the next few days. We knew it was in the works, but it seems they can do it during the next week.

I have been uneasy about the watercolor plans - and posted last night to make sure that I was clear what I was going to share. I think I am going to have to put off the tips 'workshop' as we will have Hayley a lot , after school, etc. It could be a quick recovery but also it could be a longer time before she is back able to do much. I will go down and help her as much as I can.

However, I have a few suggestions.

I have been thinking about it -- and I googled free watercolor classes on line - I would suggest that those who really want to do watercolor or any type of painting lessons, google and find one that appeals to you. There are lots of them on line. I will be happy to help with any of your questions. I will also continue gathering all my pictures and make the pdf's I had planned on doing . * Instead of posting them in a workshop - I will post them here*.

There are also lots of books out there (which I learned from - also the tv programs) - which, with my pdf's will really help you get started.

MY PDF'S are tips about a lot of different things that I think will really assist you in doing art - oils, acrylics, watercolor, and thread painting . I will be here to answer questions if you need any help and have 4 pdf's ready and will do the rest - not even sure how many I will end up doing. These are the tips I have learned over the years - not about actually painting a pictures, but how to improve what you are doing.

You would all be welcome to use any and all of it -- copy the example sheets I used for years ( my own) and copy the pictures- if you wish to do that too, using the tips I will give you. 
More information to follow - but - if you want to learn watercolor - go for it! there are classes on line and I will be available to help .

Joy- Sassafras, I will be happy to continue discussing your watercolors if you find it useful- if you have any difficulties , email me or post here and we can talk about it. I think you are doing very very well and I also think the pdfs might be a good resource -

If you are interested in doing the cards, I will send a download with all of mine -- you are welcome to use them as examples. You might want to make your own scenes, changing them around, using two cards as examples and making up as many of your own as possible. The pens will be helpful. I will be here and am available to help in any way I can. Questions can be asked here and I will try to answer.
----------------------


----------



## darowil

PurpleFi said:


> darowil said:
> 
> 
> 
> What do you think the Brits who take there cars across to Europe do?
> 
> We take our British car with the steering wheel on the right to France. It just means that the driver is on the inside, but we have a 4x4 which is a bit higher so we can see the road ahead. You just have to take extra care when overtaking. I don't have any problem with it.
> 
> 
> 
> I never did that as we didn't have our own car in England so would hire one in Europe if we wanted one. But I think it would be a bit harder to remember to drive on the other side if the wheel was on the right instead of the left.
Click to expand...


----------



## darowil

PurpleFi said:


> Hi TNS, it was Harrods that call them washrooms, but they were very posh :thumbup:


Not the poshiest I was ever in. In CHina a few had women who opened the doors for us, turned on the taps and gave us worm handtowels to dry our hands. And then others where just a ditch surronded by 4 walls- and you all lined up behind each other as you squatted with legs each side- and no running water.


----------



## darowil

PurpleFi said:


> The UK may have gone metric, but I was out that day so I am still 5 ft 4 7/8 inches tall.


I'm 164 cms (which is slightly shorter than you). The only thing I need in lbs and ozs is a babies weight. Knitting I often use inches but can work perfectly well in either.

Temperatures plummeting- it is now 33.4 (92) at 1030.


----------



## darowil

Shirley I hope your DIL does recover quickly.


----------



## jheiens

darowil said:


> Well why did you never go metric as you were apparently meant to? Again according to Fireball Dave you were meant to.


Don't mean to sound snippy, but God knows that Fireball Dave knows everything, right?

Ohio Joy


----------



## Pup lover

darowil said:


> Well why did you never go metric as you were apparently meant to? Again according to Fireball Dave you were meant to.


I remember when they started teaching it in school, math was not one of my strong areas and I was very confused. Im not good with it today if I need to know metric I have to look it up or ask someone who does know it.


----------



## angelam

darowil said:


> Not the poshiest I was ever in. In CHina a few had women who opened the doors for us, turned on the taps and gave us worm handtowels to dry our hands. And then others where just a ditch surronded by 4 walls- and you all lined up behind each other as you squatted with legs each side- and no running water.


I could write a book about loos in China! When I was there with DD#1 we were visiting a very pretty little village up in the mountains one day. Before we left we all decided we better find a loo, so after a lot of sign language we found one - just a wooden shack with two doors. Which one was the ladies? After a deep cough came from one, we knew! DD went first and the rest of us queued like good Brits do. A little Chinese lady came bustling past and headed for the door. We tried to explain that some one was in there - to no avail. She went in and shut the door - after several minutes she came out and walked off. Then DD came out giggling her head off. Turns out it was a two hole wooden seat. This Chinese lady just came in and sat down beside her!


----------



## Pup lover

Shirley prayers for your DILs surgery and recovery. Dont stress over the watercolor tips/work shop. Its for fun, keep it that way 

Welcome to all the new people and people who are revisiting, we love having more people around the table.

Celli good to see you, hope that life gets easier for you, tell Flockie hello.

Looks like we are in for another colder week with wind chills and snow predicted 4 days out of 7.


----------



## darowil

jheiens said:


> Don't mean to sound snippy, but God knows that Fireball Dave knows everything, right?
> 
> Ohio Joy


I thought the discussion was in fun and Sam said something about following the French- so in what I thought was the same vein I asked why not metric as that was from the French as well.
Take my statement without what Dave said and it is still as valid. Whether he was right or not if the only reason for changing sides of the road was because the French did so wny not go the whole hog and throw out the English system of measures as well? And it was meant jokingly as I thought the rest of the discussion was. But if you want me to shut up I will.
It was not really anything to do with Dave- who most certainly does not know everything. After all he is not God


----------



## jknappva

Great recipes and opening, Sam.
Garys coworker is already on the prayer list and prayer warriors are at work. I dont know what is going on amongst my sisters and brothers of the heart. I had a bad stomach virus and wasnt able to get online. Feel better, just weak. Will read on and try to catch up.[/quote]

Sorry to hear you've had that nasty stomach virus! You definitely have my sympathy.
Hope it's all gone and, yes, it does take a while to get your strength back.
Hugs,
Junek


----------



## jknappva

martina said:


> It is the people who drive on the right who only think that makes them right, when to be really right they would have to drive on the left with their steering wheels on the right side . However it seems, mentioning no names of course, that some people just will not listen!!!!
> Thanks for the laugh, Sam.


Here we go again!! ROFLMAO!!
JK


----------



## darowil

angelam said:


> I could write a book about loos in China! When I was there with DD#1 we were visiting a very pretty little village up in the mountains one day. Before we left we all decided we better find a loo, so after a lot of sign language we found one - just a wooden shack with two doors. Which one was the ladies? After a deep cough came from one, we knew! DD went first and the rest of us queued like good Brits do. A little Chinese lady came bustling past and headed for the door. We tried to explain that some one was in there - to no avail. She went in and shut the door - after several minutes she came out and walked off. Then DD came out giggling her head off. Turns out it was a two hole wooden seat. This Chinese lady just came in and sat down beside her!


seat? that was luxury! Other than tourist loos I think we only found squats. Which is probably better- who knows what would have been on the seats before you. Including shoes or feet which could have been walking in anything prior to being placed on the toilet seat.


----------



## darowil

This afternoon David and I did a tour of Ayers House one of the oldest houses here in Adelaide and an example of an early mansion. It has one of the few painted ceilings in the state- Henry Ayer had been knighted (or something) which gave him the right to have this type of ceiling. Didn't know that you needed to be of a certain standing to have them.
The interesting thing about this man is that he came from a lower class in England (couldn't afford to pay for a ticket out here so got married so he could get a free ticket. And then also needed to stretch the truth about what him and his wife could do). But he made his fortune, got really involved in the state etc and became an important politican as well.
An interesting piece of information- the chandeliers not only provided light but also told guests how long they could stay for. Candles would be used which would burn for the length of time visitors were expected to stay depending on what they had come for. Once the candles started spluttering it was time to leave.


----------



## jknappva

busyworkerbee said:


> Our 3 packs, 1 red, 1 green and 1 yellow of the large peppers are usually around $5 to $7.


After seeing the prices you and Julie pay for groceries, I'm going to remind myself NOT to complain about ours!
Junek


----------



## jknappva

Since Tuesday, I have been to Charleston, SC (ice storm the day before), Beauford, SC, Athens, GA, Atlanta, GA, Fayetteville, NC, Cheraw, SC, and on my way to Detroit, MI. Going to see my DD2, her family and my two DGDs at lunch tomorrow at the Koreana in Toledo as the load delivers Monday.


Well, Kathy, you sure chose the worse time to be down south with all that snow/ice mess. But so glad to hear you are safe. I have you and David and Mary in my prayers each day for safe travels since you're on the road in all kinds of weather.
Hope you have a little time to catch up with us.
Hugs,
Junek


----------



## jknappva

Gweniepooh said:


> *Clewis* welcome to the tea party. Hope you will consider attending the Knit-a-Palooza in Oct. 2014.
> 
> *Pacer* have Faith and her family in prayers
> *RookieRetiree* just loved the picture of GD wearing the sunglasses....a real cutie pie
> *Carol* have you in prayer for your leg...baby yourself
> 
> Thank you to those expressing well wishes for DH and suggestions about reporting the company. DH says they have fund a loophole somewhere but I still don't trust them and am so glad he will not longer be associated with them. Will keep folks posted about his surgery; we see the surgeon Monday.
> 
> Love the stitch markers you posted pictures of *Heather*. I found your shop on Etsy and look forward to seeing the merchandise.
> 
> Keeping all in my heart and prayers. I had a low day myself; guess the discomfort from yesterday took it's toll on my as I have spent most of the day sleeping. Will head back to bed once DD gets home from work. She doesn't get off until midnight as the store has a new set up to do.


SOrry you had such a slow/low day following your fun day but sometimes having fun takes a lot of energy.
Hope you're soon feeling better. 
Praying that Brantley doesn't have to wait too long for surgery.
Hugs,
Junek


----------



## ChrisEl

darowil said:


> This afternoon David and I did a tour of Ayers House one of the oldest houses here in Adelaide and an example of an early mansion. It has one of the few painted ceilings in the state- Henry Ayer had been knighted (or something) which gave him the right to have this type of ceiling. Didn't know that you needed to be of a certain standing to have them.
> The interesting thing about this man is that he came from a lower class in England (couldn't afford to pay for a ticket out here so got married so he could get a free ticket. And then also needed to stretch the truth about what him and his wife could do). But he made his fortune, got really involved in the state etc and became an important politican as well.
> An interesting piece of information- the chandeliers not only provided light but also told guests how long they could stay for. Candles would be used which would burn for the length of time visitors were expected to stay depending on what they had come for. Once the candles started spluttering it was time to leave.


What interesting stories. Have gotten a bit behind this week...but am sending healing thoughts to all in need...and a warm welcome to the new visitors. Oh yes...visited Harrod's many years ago but not the washrooms...now I know what they are like!  When we are in Austin, TX we often visit a restaurant we like which has piles of ice in the restroom wash basin---with rose petals strewn over the ice. A nice luxurious touch...The tatting is lovely...it is almost a lost art...


----------



## jknappva

Bonnie7591 said:


> Betty, sorry t hear you have been sick. Hope you are on the mend soon.
> 
> Kathy, glad you have managed to aoid the worst of the weather in your travels for the week.
> 
> Welcome to the newcomers.
> 
> When we cook fish we roll it in flour seasoned with season salt & lemon pepper & fry in margerine. So good when fresh from the lake. We get northern pike, pickerel & perch here.
> 
> The wildlife banquet & silent auction went very well tonight, about 300 people attended.
> Well, hope you all have a good night, time for bed.


How did your blanket/quilt do in the auction? It sounded lovely!
Junek


----------



## jknappva

PurpleFi said:


> Good morning from sunny Surrey, the sky is clear blue and the birds are singing.
> 
> I hope everyone is having a good week end and sending healing vibes to those who need them.
> 
> I have decided that if I want to bring extra yarn back from America I will just empty London Girls case and fill it with yarn. She will never know until we get back and then it will be too late. That is unless anyone tells her :lol: :lol:
> 
> I was out in the garden this morning and here are some photos...


Your photos are lovely as always!! I know you're enjoying the beautiful blue skies and sunshine. I hope it continues for a few days!
Junek


----------



## jknappva

Designer1234 said:


> I didn't get much sleep last night as my DIL called and told me she had to go in for fairly serious surgery within the next few days. We knew it was in the works, but it seems they can do it during the next week.
> 
> I will keep your DIL in my prayers. I don't remember you mentioning that she was going to have surgery. But with my memory, you may have and it went completely out of my mind.
> Take care of yourself...the watercolor tips, etc, can wait as I'm sure everyone will agree.
> Don't exert that shoulder too much. We surely don't want you in more pain.
> Hugs,
> Junek


----------



## jknappva

jheiens said:


> Don't mean to sound snippy, but God knows that Fireball Dave knows everything, right?
> 
> Ohio Joy


LOL!!! So right, Joy!
Jk


----------



## KateB

jheiens said:


> Don't mean to sound snippy, but God knows that Fireball Dave knows everything, right?
> 
> Ohio Joy


 :lol: :lol:


----------



## KateB

Designer - Please don't get stressed over this workshop Shirley, we'll be happy for you to do it wherever and however suits you. I hope your DIL's surgery goes well.


----------



## Designer1234

Well I have two downloads ready -- You might have to reduce the size of the whole download set of pictures as my go to your server 'view' at the top of the page and click on

'zoom out' The second one is a description of each of the pictures and what I am trying to show. I will have to contact my son and find out how I can put the information in
with each picture -- I know it can be done. Just new at this.

They are a study oh how to shade and use light. The 2nd download explains each of the pictures. I hope to be able to figure out how to put the descriptions in the actual pdf. for the next one. It is a new experience making up downloads with pictures and explanations.

*Here are downloads #1 and #1a (Page 31) Where is the light and explanations about the pictures*


----------



## Designer1234

PurpleFi said:


> Ok, I've ranbled enough, but I will leave you with the fact that where ever you are in the world, on a boat you pass on the left :shock:


I sure hope all the ship captains know that!! scary.

It is an interesting experience to get off a plane in Glasgow and end up in Paisley 5 times! while we were heading toward (supposedly) Loch Lomond. It wasn't until we were home that we found out Pat had relatives there. We thought we were going to spend our whole trip driving in and out that round about and end up in Paisley until it was time to go home. Finally realized we were turning too soon on the round about sign but weren't sure we were heading to Loch lomond until we got there. Fun driving on the different side of the road and the different side of the car. It is called an adventure! Absolutely loved Scotland - even Paisley


----------



## KateB

Designer1234 said:


> I sure hope all the ship captains know that!! scary.
> 
> It is an interesting experience to get off a plane in Glasgow and end up in Paisley 5 times! while we were heading toward (supposedly) Loch Lomond. It wasn't until we were home that we found out Pat had relatives there. We thought we were going to spend our whole trip driving in and out that round about and end up in Paisley until it was time to go home. Finally realized we were turning too soon on the round about sign but weren't sure we were heading to Loch lomond until we got there. Fun driving on the different side of the road and the different side of the car. It is called an adventure! Absolutely loved Scotland - even Paisley


I went to school in Paisley and my mum came from there!


----------



## flyty1n

Designer1234, thanks so much for this good information. It has been years since I dabbled in watercolor, but I loved it a lot. I'll drag out my paints and brushes and see whether they are good for another go around. This is such vital information.


----------



## nittergma

WElcome CLewise! And other new ones too. I've lost track as I'm behind. Hope you enjoy your times here.


KateB said:


> Welcome!


----------



## Bonnie7591

darowil said:


> Well why did you never go metric as you were apparently meant to? Again according to Fireball Dave you were meant to.


My husband always says why did we go metric when the US didn't!


----------



## Bonnie7591

Pup lover said:


> I remember when they started teaching it in school, math was not one of my strong areas and I was very confused. Im not good with it today if I need to know metric I have to look it up or ask someone who does know it.


I can work well with both, when I grew up we were still on the imperial system so I learned that in school but all my working years everything was in metric. The only thing I can't convert in my head is temperatures, I only remember certain ones.


----------



## Bonnie7591

jknappva said:


> How did your blanket/quilt do in the auction? It sounded lovely!
> Junek


Not near as well as last year when there was some sort of fun bidding war but I think it went for $130, which is not bad at all. I was disappointed my thrummed mitts only brought $15 & the wool had cost$25 but a friend of mine got them so I guess that is OK


----------



## Bonnie7591

KateB said:


> Designer - Please don't get stressed over this workshop Shirley, we'll be happy for you to do it wherever and however suits you. I hope your DIL's surgery goes well.


 :thumbup: Yes, share only when you have time, the joy of retirement is we can do it whenever. Hope the surgery goes well.


----------



## nittergma

Thank you Angora that's a good idea to celebrate anniversaries over several days I suppose we could also celebrate our furry family too!

BTW Welcome to the Tea Party GAKnitter!


----------



## nittergma

Kathy, your tatted hearts are beautiful! The light one looks like little pearls.


gottastch said:


> Thanks for the heads up, Gwen. I didn't get out yesterday but hope to today  I am also used to painting with acrylics and the enamels used on glass (Donna Dewberry method). I'm really looking forward to learning how to paint a little bit with watercolor paints and hope I can make something that people actually know what it is (not because of your teaching but because of my abilities (or lack thereof) - LOL.
> 
> I spent most of yesterday afternoon attacking my tatting (again). I am determined to learn this lost art. I joined a group on Facebook that reminds me of everyone here...supportive and anxious to help    I worked all afternoon to find my way through a 'simple' pattern for a tiny heart (pink one) that ended up to be 2" across. The other one went much faster, once I knew what I was doing


----------



## angelam

darowil said:


> seat? that was luxury! Other than tourist loos I think we only found squats. Which is probably better- who knows what would have been on the seats before you. Including shoes or feet which could have been walking in anything prior to being placed on the toilet seat.


Yes, that was luxury but there were plenty of others. Like two brick walls round a patch of dirt!


----------



## angelam

darowil said:


> This afternoon David and I did a tour of Ayers House one of the oldest houses here in Adelaide and an example of an early mansion. It has one of the few painted ceilings in the state- Henry Ayer had been knighted (or something) which gave him the right to have this type of ceiling. Didn't know that you needed to be of a certain standing to have them.
> The interesting thing about this man is that he came from a lower class in England (couldn't afford to pay for a ticket out here so got married so he could get a free ticket. And then also needed to stretch the truth about what him and his wife could do). But he made his fortune, got really involved in the state etc
> and became an important politican as well.
> An interesting piece of information- the chandeliers not only provided light but also told guests how long they could stay for. Candles would be used which would burn for the length of time visitors were expected to stay depending on what they had come for. Once the candles started spluttering it was time to leave.


Was this the same Ayers as in Ayers Rock?


----------



## cmaliza

darowil said:


> My problem was as a pedestrian- I never knew where to expect the cars to be coming from. No problems which side of the road to drive on.


~~~This was my problem....you don't know where to look for oncoming traffic! Getting anywhere took much longer just because I spent so much time trying to cross the street! I never had the courage to try driving. 'Fraid I'd really make a mess of it....I'm sure I could create a traffic jam all by myself!. :roll: :lol:


----------



## gottastch

Gweniepooh said:


> You got exactly what I got.


 :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## Kathleendoris

PurpleFi said:


> I totally agree - I think. I drive in France quite a lot and do n't have trouble being on the 'wrong' side of the road. The only problem I encounter is the first roundabout when I come off the ferry back in England. But Mr P has solved the problem he puts a marker on the dashboard as to which side of the road to drive on. I'm ok as long as he moves it :thumbup:


I totally agree: I have been known to go into panic mode - perhaps not at the first roundabout, which is usually just outside the ferry terminal in Dover, so familiar after all these years - but usually at a roundabout after I have driven a little way towards home! My husband's mantra of 'Keep your bum in the gutter' usually works to remind me of which side of the road I should be on while in Europe. But as for driving a vehicle with the gear stick on the wrong side, well, I really would rather not go there! As I have mentioned before, I normally drive an automatic, but I can, if I must, drive a manual. But after all this time, I do not think I could reprogramme my brain to the point of making my right hand coordinate with what my feet were doing, while steering with my left hand alone! :thumbdown:


----------



## cmaliza

Designer1234 said:


> I didn't get much sleep last night as my DIL called and told me she had to go in for fairly serious surgery within the next few days. We knew it was in the works, but it seems they can do it during the next week.
> 
> I have been uneasy about the watercolor plans - and posted last night to make sure that I was clear what I was going to share. I think I am going to have to put off the tips 'workshop' as we will have Hayley a lot , after school, etc. It could be a quick recovery but also it could be a longer time before she is back able to do much. I will go down and help her as much as I can.
> 
> However, I have a few suggestions.
> 
> I have been thinking about it -- and I googled free watercolor classes on line - I would suggest that those who really want to do watercolor or any type of painting lessons, google and find one that appeals to you. There are lots of them on line. I will be happy to help with any of your questions. I will also continue gathering all my pictures and make the pdf's I had planned on doing . * Instead of posting them in a workshop - I will post them here*.
> 
> There are also lots of books out there (which I learned from - also the tv programs) - which, with my pdf's will really help you get started.
> 
> MY PDF'S are tips about a lot of different things that I think will really assist you in doing art - oils, acrylics, watercolor, and thread painting . I will be here to answer questions if you need any help and have 4 pdf's ready and will do the rest - not even sure how many I will end up doing. These are the tips I have learned over the years - not about actually painting a pictures, but how to improve what you are doing.
> 
> You would all be welcome to use any and all of it -- copy the example sheets I used for years ( my own) and copy the pictures- if you wish to do that too, using the tips I will give you.
> More information to follow - but - if you want to learn watercolor - go for it! there are classes on line and I will be available to help .
> 
> Joy- Sassafras, I will be happy to continue discussing your watercolors if you find it useful- if you have any difficulties , email me or post here and we can talk about it. I think you are doing very very well and I also think the pdfs might be a good resource -
> 
> If you are interested in doing the cards, I will send a download with all of mine -- you are welcome to use them as examples. You might want to make your own scenes, changing them around, using two cards as examples and making up as many of your own as possible. The pens will be helpful. I will be here and am available to help in any way I can. Questions can be asked here and I will try to answer.
> ----------------------


~~~I, for one, am looking forward to any and all support, advice, clues, hints, tips, and care.... :-D :-D I appreciate your willingness and generosity :!: :!: :thumbup: :thumbup: THANKS!
Carol il/oh

DIL is in our praers...she & family come first. We await with baited breath for healing to happen.


----------



## gottastch

Designer1234 said:


> Attention all those who are interested in the watercolor tips workshop.


I plan to get a book and check out You Tube. Any help from you will be treasured!!!!!


----------



## Lurker 2

Designer1234 said:


> I sure hope all the ship captains know that!! scary.
> 
> It is an interesting experience to get off a plane in Glasgow and end up in Paisley 5 times! while we were heading toward (supposedly) Loch Lomond. It wasn't until we were home that we found out Pat had relatives there. We thought we were going to spend our whole trip driving in and out that round about and end up in Paisley until it was time to go home. Finally realized we were turning too soon on the round about sign but weren't sure we were heading to Loch lomond until we got there. Fun driving on the different side of the road and the different side of the car. It is called an adventure! Absolutely loved Scotland - even Paisley


And steam is supposed to give way to sail.


----------



## cmaliza

Pup lover said:


> I remember when they started teaching it in school, math was not one of my strong areas and I was very confused. Im not good with it today if I need to know metric I have to look it up or ask someone who does know it.


~~~I think this may be why they invented Google....so we can look up the differences between standard & metric systems. :lol: :lol:


----------



## cmaliza

darowil said:


> I thought the discussion was in fun and Sam said something about following the French- so in what I thought was the same vein I asked why not metric as that was from the French as well.
> Take my statement without what Dave said and it is still as valid. Whether he was right or not if the only reason for changing sides of the road was because the French did so wny not go the whole hog and throw out the English system of measures as well? And it was meant jokingly as I thought the rest of the discussion was. But if you want me to shut up I will.
> It was not really anything to do with Dave- who most certainly does not know everything. After all he is not God


~~~yes yes....all just in fun. A harmless topic...love to see folks getting silly about it :thumbup:


----------



## gottastch

Designer1234 said:


> I have been uneasy about the watercolor plans - and posted last night to make sure that I was clear what I was going to share. I think I am going to have to put off the tips 'workshop' as we will have Hayley a lot , after school, etc. * Instead of posting them in a workshop - I will post them here*.


Sounds like a good plan, Shirley. Hope DIL flies through the surgery and recovery


----------



## gottastch

Designer1234 said:


> *Here are downloads #1 and #1a (Page 31) Where is the light and explanations about the pictures*


Many, many, many thanks!!!


----------



## Cashmeregma

Already behind on here, but that won't stop me from coming by and saying hello. I'm busy at work on my afghan square. I did a swatch and got my gauge of 4 stitches per inch. I have a little book on knitting that says if you do a cable, that will change the gauge by 2, so I would knit the swatch in pattern and then do your square. Worsted acrylic with US8 needles. I did two ribbing stitches on each side but needed one more to keep from rolling, or a yo before the 2. 3 rows of garter on the top and bottom, that is fine and not rolling. My square is plain, but I will be adding knit decoration onto it. I'm having fun and just can't imagine how meaningful this afghan will be since we have become friends and it will be like being wrapped in hugs from all your friends. Superbowl party today but I'm not going. Guess what I'm doing....knitting.


----------



## Cashmeregma

Gottastch, went looking for your tatted hearts and found them. Oh my goodness, are they ever beautiful!!!!

For those of you who haven't seen them:
http://www.knittingparadise.com/t-234720-13.html#4747198


----------



## gottastch

I am looking around on Amazon.com and found a Watercolor for Dummies book - LOL! Also First Steps in Watercolor by Cathy "with a C" Johnson - LOLOL! Then Watercolor Basics by Jack Reid. All three are available for Kindle download as well...hmmmmmmm, which one? 

Shirley - do you think one of these would suffice? I kind of like having the automatic download to the Kindle but don't absolutely have to do so. There appear to be lots of You Tube videos to look through. Do any of the artists represented sound familiar to you, that would be good teachers?


----------



## Designer1234

Bonnie7591 said:


> My husband always says why did we go metric when the US didn't!


I certainly remember that period. Everything was a state of confusion. I still think in pounds and cups for recipes and kilometers for driving. We spent about 3 years unconfusing ourselves in my opinion. grin. I think in mm for knitting needles and at the same time I sometimes think in US sizes and get myself into a knitting mess. My Dad said it is hard sometimes to have a foot in both worlds.

One thing that raised the roof at first here - when the powers that be decided to change our flag. I and everyone I knew was dead against it - but I wouldn't change it for anything now. It is a beautiful flag and is known around the world. But boy oh boy, did it cause a stir.


----------



## cmaliza

Good Sunday Morning to all....Happy SuperBowl Sunday & Happy Ground Hog's Day. Yup! It's sunny here in Chicago! I've heard that Puxatauny Phil saw his shadow.....soooo...6 more weeks of winter! Do any of you in others parts of the world know about Ground Hog's Day? (Feb 2). I don't know the origin of it, but if the ground hog sees his shadow today, he gets "scared" and runs back into his hole and we will have 6 more weeks of winter. hmmmm? Just as reliable as the animlas that are picking the winner of today's Super Bowl game by eating from a specific dish, or knocking down a bucket...or whatever. Love the silliness! 

Everyone have a lovely day. I'm staying in...maybe will try to get a square going. I found the yarn..now to get a swatch done. 
Healing thoughts to all in need....cheery thoughts for all.
Stay safe & warm (or cool as is your wont). Carol il/oh


----------



## Designer1234

gottastch said:


> I am looking around on Amazon.com and found a Watercolor for Dummies book - LOL! Also First Steps in Watercolor by Cathy "with a C" Johnson - LOLOL! Then Watercolor Basics by Jack Reid. All three are available for Kindle download as well...hmmmmmmm, which one?


I would think that any of them would be good. I like the 'for dummies books often as they simplify things. I am so glad you are going to buy one and go ahead. I will help you in everyway I can. After I posted I lay down and slept for 3 hours!! Please, any of you, show your work and if I can help publically or privately, let me know.


----------



## gottastch

cmaliza said:


> Good Sunday Morning to all....Happy SuperBowl Sunday & Happy Ground Hog's Day. Carol il/oh


Hi Carol, we are staying in too. Hope you are okay after all the snow you got. Sounds like the weather patterns to come will keep the snow south of us but it will funnel up right through Chicago. I hope they are wrong, for your sake. We've got plenty of snow now, in my humble opinion  Wish it wouldn't be so darn cold here though...more -25 to -30 wind chills are predicted for us - ish!


----------



## PurpleFi

KateB said:


> I went to school in Paisley and my mum came from there!


And Mr Ps cousin lives in Barrhead, just near Paisley.


----------



## PurpleFi

Lurker 2 said:


> And steam is supposed to give way to sail.


I tried that once when I was in a small sail boat coming into Cape Town harbour and there was a huge Chinese tanker bearing down on us - guess who won!


----------



## gottastch

Thank you all so very much for the kind comments regarding my tatted hearts. It was quite a challenge for me. I still get confused with directions and they all seem a little different. Just when I get used to 5p5 (5 double stitches, picot, 5 double stitches), another pattern might read 5 - 5 with the dash indicating a picot. I just seem to have a mental block sometimes with some of that stuff. I am determined and hope to learn more. My first loves are still knitting and crochet but I love to learn new things so will keep plugging along  Back to the tatted hearts...the first light pink one took me all afternoon and I was almost in tears but I eventually caught on. It seemed like I wasted a lot of thread but thank goodness it really wasn't all that much...it just looks bad. Kitty Cocoa was right by my side and I think was hoping there would be more threads (for her to hopefully to mess with) - LOL    DH didn't quite understand, when he got home, and looked at my afternoon's "work." He had that bewildered look on his face...the 'is that it?' look. He knows me well enough to not have said it but he can't hide a thing from me


----------



## PurpleFi

Angora1 said:


> Gottastch, went looking for your tatted hearts and found them. Oh my goodness, are they ever beautiful!!!!
> 
> For those of you who haven't seen them:
> http://www.knittingparadise.com/t-234720-13.html#4747198


I quite agree, absolutely beautiful, what patience to do something like that. xx


----------



## Cashmeregma

nittergma said:


> Thank you Angora that's a good idea to celebrate anniversaries over several days I suppose we could also celebrate our furry family too!
> 
> BTW Welcome to the Tea Party GAKnitter!


Yes, sometimes our schedules get so busy and DH's much more than mine. Think we will open our anniversary cards tomorrow. LOL At this rate we could celebrate for another 4 wks if we did one card a week. I got him a gift certificate for Barnes and Noble. It's in one of the cards. I've already been enjoying my roses for the week.


----------



## Cashmeregma

Gwen, I'm so sorry to hear how your husband was treated at work and not valued. I hope that things will work out for you and thank goodness you got your disability. :thumbup: :thumbup: Hope the surgery brings him relief.

How wonderful that Marianne got away and you had time together. That must have been so good for her and you too. Big Hugs and Love to her and to you too. What a fun team you two make but sorry to hear you were hurting the whole time. I know it was worth it though. :thumbup:


----------



## Designer1234

flyty1n said:


> Designer1234, thanks so much for this good information. It has been years since I dabbled in watercolor, but I loved it a lot. I'll drag out my paints and brushes and see whether they are good for another go around. This is such vital information.


I hope my 'tips' help. They were really appreciated in my classes. I will take the day off today as I typed a lot yesterday and have some 'chores' to do . but will finish up the trees which is another hopefully helpful one. All little things but to me they are so important. I just hope they are useful. Makes me feel good that all my watercolor information in my head and in pictures will be useful to my dear friends here. I am not an abstract person - I want my work to look like real life so to do that there are ways and it is helpful to know them.


----------



## budasha

I just want to thank all of you for your messages of sympathy. At this difficult time, it is heart-warming to know that so many of you care. I just realized that I didn't log off so you may have thought I've been on. As soon as I'm able, I'll be back to join you.

Liz


----------



## Designer1234

PurpleFi said:


> And Mr Ps cousin lives in Barrhead, just near Paisley.


It is a part of Scotland I will forever remember. We were soo tired and Pat got frustrated and I didn't make things better (par for the course). The difference was that here we often give the main point ahead on the road -- and usually don't give town names etc. So we, being not very knowledgeable thought there would be a huge sign saying Loch Lomond - and we weren't sure we were on the right road until we got there. Also the distances were so different - we thought we would have to drive for ages to reach our B and B in Tarbet??? and we were there before we knew it.

Such a wonderful place - I felt so conected in the Stirling area especially. I am interested to see how Purple and Londy feel about the distances. I imagine in their travels they will travell 3 times the length from the bottom coast of England to the Northern coast of Scotland and back! I even find it when we drive into Saskatchewan and I live here!! It takes us 90 minutes to go to Banff with only one town in between and maybe 3 turnoffs. Not sure of the mileage.


----------



## PurpleFi

Designer1234 said:


> It is a part of Scotland I will forever remember. We were soo tired and Pat got frustrated and I didn't make things better (par for the course). The difference was that here we often give the main point ahead on the road -- and usually don't give town names etc. So we, being not very knowledgeable thought there would be a huge sign saying Loch Lomond - and we weren't sure we were on the right road until we got there. Also the distances were so different - we thought we would have to drive for ages to reach our B and B in Tarbet??? and we were there before we knew it.
> 
> Such a wonderful place - I felt so conected in the Stirling area especially. I am interested to see how Purple and Londy feel about the distances. I imagine in their travels they will travell 3 times the length from the bottom coast of England to the Northern coast of Scotland and back! I even find it when we drive into Saskatchewan and I live here!! It takes us 90 minutes to go to Banff with only one town in between and maybe 3 turnoffs. Not sure of the mileage.


Londy has travelled much more than me but I am so looking forward to such a new and different exeperience.


----------



## Grannypeg

Thanks so much for the pictures and the explanations - a lot of material to study here. Great explanations too.

Hope you dil gets along well after surgery. Prayers coming for a speedy recovery.

Peggy



Designer1234 said:


> Well I have two downloads ready -- You might have to reduce the size of the whole download set of pictures as my go to your server 'view' at the top of the page and click on
> 
> 'zoom out' The second one is a description of each of the pictures and what I am trying to show. I will have to contact my son and find out how I can put the information in
> with each picture -- I know it can be done. Just new at this.
> 
> They are a study oh how to shade and use light. The 2nd download explains each of the pictures. I hope to be able to figure out how to put the descriptions in the actual pdf. for the next one. It is a new experience making up downloads with pictures and explanations.
> 
> *Here are downloads #1 and #1a (Page 31) Where is the light and explanations about the pictures*


----------



## Grannypeg

I will never understand why the States didn't go metric when we did.



Bonnie7591 said:


> My husband always says why did we go metric when the US didn't!


----------



## Grannypeg

Shirley, I am not an abstract painter either. 



Designer1234 said:


> I hope my 'tips' help. They were really appreciated in my classes. I will take the day off today as I typed a lot yesterday and have some 'chores' to do . but will finish up the trees which is another hopefully helpful one. All little things but to me they are so important. I just hope they are useful. Makes me feel good that all my watercolor information in my head and in pictures will be useful to my dear friends here. I am not an abstract person - I want my work to look like real life so to do that there are ways and it is helpful to know them.


----------



## sassafras123

Kathy, love your tatting. How great you have the patience and perseverance to keep going until you were able to make two hearts. 
Shirley, thank you so much for our first lessons. They are very helpful. I'm so busy trying to draw, and mix colors I forget where the sun is and how that affects colors, depth perception, realism. If we can keep that in mind from beginning I'm sure we will be happier with our pics. Can't wait to plein aire paint! Not to worry about further lessons for now. You have fun with DGD. Prayers for DDinL. We so appreciate your willingness to share your knowledge.


----------



## pacer

Shirley...Praying for your DIL for a successful surgery and a quick recovery. Have fun with Haley while you can. The watercolor tips can wait a bit longer if that is what needs to happen. Family needs to come first.

Kehinkle...So glad to see your post. I have been concerned about you out there. The roads this winter have not been kind. I am glad that you have gotten some loads though.

Metric was being taught along with our current unit of measures already when I was in school (many years ago). We actually use both systems here depending on what is being measured. The medical community typically reference in metric here unless it is height or weight. 

Faith's mom indicated that yesterday was not a good day so we are praying for a better day today. She has her hope beads hanging on the IV pole. For every test, procedure and surgery she has had in her life, the parents add a bead to the string. It has many beads on it already. Mom said she just looked at the beads of hope "necklace" and remembered to stay strong and have faith that her Faith will overcome this. 

I need to be rushing off to teach a knitting class so I will catch up later.


----------



## angelam

cmaliza said:


> Good Sunday Morning to all....Happy SuperBowl Sunday & Happy Ground Hog's Day. Yup! It's sunny here in Chicago! I've heard that Puxatauny Phil saw his shadow.....soooo...6 more weeks of winter! Do any of you in others parts of the world know about Ground Hog's Day? (Feb 2). I don't know the origin of it, but if the ground hog sees his shadow today, he gets "scared" and runs back into his hole and we will have 6 more weeks of winter. hmmmm? Just as reliable as the animlas that are picking the winner of today's Super Bowl game by eating from a specific dish, or knocking down a bucket...or whatever. Love the silliness!
> Everyone have a lovely day. I'm staying in...maybe will try to get a square going. I found the yarn..now to get a swatch done.
> Healing thoughts to all in need....cheery thoughts for all.
> Stay safe & warm (or cool as is your wont). Carol il/oh


Thanks, I always wondered what Groundhog Day was! 
I hadn't realised what a big thing Superbowl was until I was in the US a few years ago during Superbowl weekend. We had been out for the day and driving home in the early evening you could see who was having a Superbowl party by all the cars parked in their driveway!


----------



## angelam

budasha said:


> I just want to thank all of you for your messages of sympathy. At this difficult time, it is heart-warming to know that so many of you care. I just realized that I didn't log off so you may have thought I've been on. As soon as I'm able, I'll be back to join you.
> 
> Liz


Liz, it's good to hear from you. Just know we are all here for you whenever you feel like joining in. Lots of love x


----------



## jknappva

Bonnie7591 said:


> Not near as well as last year when there was some sort of fun bidding war but I think it went for $130, which is not bad at all. I was disappointed my thrummed mitts only brought $15 & the wool had cost$25 but a friend of mine got them so I guess that is OK


I'm sorry you were disappointed but that $130 will go a long way and so will the $15 even though it's a shame you paid more for the wool than they went for. But I know when it's for charity...our costs shouldn't matter. And after all, your work was given, too! I'm sure they will both be appreciated.
Junek


----------



## jknappva

cmaliza said:


> ~~~I think this may be why they invented Google....so we can look up the differences between standard & metric systems. :lol: :lol:


AMEN!!
JK


----------



## jknappva

budasha said:


> I just want to thank all of you for your messages of sympathy. At this difficult time, it is heart-warming to know that so many of you care. I just realized that I didn't log off so you may have thought I've been on. As soon as I'm able, I'll be back to join you.
> 
> Liz


Oh, my dear Liz. It's good to see your note. We will look forward to seeing you again when you have recovered.
I'm sending my condolences again.
Hugs, Sister of my heart.
Junek


----------



## jknappva

Good Sunday Morning to all....Happy SuperBowl Sunday & Happy Ground Hog's Day. Yup! It's sunny here in Chicago! I've heard that Puxatauny Phil saw his shadow.....soooo...6 more weeks of winter! Do any of you in others parts of the world know about Ground Hog's Day? (Feb 2). I don't know the origin of it, but if the ground hog sees his shadow today, he gets "scared" and runs back into his hole and we will have 6 more weeks of winter. hmmmm? Just as reliable as the animlas that are picking the winner of today's Super Bowl game by eating from a specific dish, or knocking down a bucket...or whatever. Love the silliness! 
Everyone have a lovely day. I'm staying in...maybe will try to get a square going. I found the yarn..now to get a swatch done. 
Healing thoughts to all in need....cheery thoughts for all.
Stay safe & warm (or cool as is your wont). Carol il/oh



angelam said:


> Thanks, I always wondered what Groundhog Day was!
> I hadn't realised what a big thing Superbowl was until I was in the US a few years ago during Superbowl weekend. We had been out for the day and driving home in the early evening you could see who was having a Superbowl party by all the cars parked in their driveway!


I still think Groundhog Day was dreamed up by Punxatawney, Pa to get tourists to come to their extremely small and out of the way town!
Believing about the groundhog and his shadow is like all the people who believed the world was coming to an end on Dec. 12, 2012 because of the Aztec/Mayan (can't remember which!) calendar because it ended then!
But then some people latch on to anything!
That's just me...guess I'm an old cynic! ROFL!
Junek


----------



## iamsam

I agree - that is why we are right when we drive on the right side. --- sam



martina said:


> There is a saying also " fools seldom differ". But we who know we are right will let those who think they are right, the right to have their opinions, even when they are wrong. (Anyone wondering about this, it is just a few of us being silly, no nastiness at all).


----------



## iamsam

my goodness Kathy - you did choose the wrong time to go south - lol - glad you made it through safely.

I love roasted vegies also - don't do them very often but sure lap them up when we do.

drive safely --- sam



kehinkle said:


> Hi, all,
> 
> It has been a busy week for me with little time to read or knit. Have not been able to catch up on the last two weeks of TP.
> 
> Sam, great recipes. I keep forgetting the basalmic vinegar when we roast veggies. Had some on Monday at my DD2's. I stopped at Meijers after my van inspection. Asparagus, brussel sprouts, cauliflower, broccoli, peppers and onions roasted with just a bit of olive oil and some peppery seasoning we like. I try to do this every time I am home as we all like it (the DGS tolerates them but does eat what he is given.)
> 
> Since Tuesday, I have been to Charleston, SC (ice storm the day before), Beauford, SC, Athens, GA, Atlanta, GA, Fayetteville, NC, Cheraw, SC, and on my way to Detroit, MI. Going to see my DD2, her family and my two DGDs at lunch tomorrow at the Koreana in Toledo as the load delivers Monday.
> 
> Prayers for all who need them (Gary's coworker, Julie, Shirley, Railyn and DH, etc). Happy birthday to all who had one lately (Nona, sorry to hear about fur baby) and anniversaries (Daralene and DH). I am only on pg 7 so if I missed any one, know that I didn't mean to exclude you.
> 
> I am trying to finish up the boot cuffs as I read but it is not going well so I stopped to get yhem done. Now to weave in ends. The green socks I started need to have one row tinked on one, so they are on separate needles now. Maybe tomorrow. Have some pix I meant to post so will do later.
> 
> Who had the car accident and why did Angora's DH have to push the car? So much I seem to have missed. Mary, hope your finger is better and stay safe on the roads up there.
> 
> Need to do laundry but no energy. Always tomorrow!
> 
> Take care,
> 
> Kathy


----------



## martina

thewren said:


> I agree - that is why we are right when we drive on the right side. --- sam


Just because you drive on the right, it doesn't mean that you are right, in fact being on the right side in this case is wrong! But as you are there and we are here I suppose it doesn't matter.


----------



## iamsam

that does sound good. --- sam



Dreamweaver said:


> Gerry does it with prosciutto and a cream cheese, egg, chive mixture in phyllo dough. So good!!!


----------



## iamsam

I'm not southern but I prefer the corn meal also betty - it just tastes better. it was one thing I appreciated about living in seattle - the fish was always fresh off the boat.--- sam



Bulldog said:


> Well, for now, my precious friends and family of the heart, I am caught up
> Kathy, I so admire your talents (and you are talented). Your hearts are just so pretty and dainty. Admire anyone who can Tat.
> Donna, so glad to see you posting. I know you and D.J. have been sick with sinuses. It took me two antibiotics and three weeks to even begin to get better from my last sinus infection. Nasty stuff is out there this year. Will continue to pray for your niece and for her disability
> Mary, Faith is on the prayer list and prayers are going up for this sweet child and her family.
> Celi!!! It is good to hear from you!
> Purple, loved the picture of you and London Girl. Wish I could meet you in real time
> GAknitter,welcome. Always room for someone here. Wonderful place to be. You are probably in the vicinity of our Gwen or Marianne
> CLewis, We are happy you checked us out too and joined. Looking forward to getting to know you.
> Tami, I have eaten both battered and breaded fish. I like them both, but guess I am a die hard Southerner. I love the cornmeal breading best on my fish.
> 
> Last week was rough with that ole stomach virus. All I did was sleep in between spells of nausea, vomiting, and diarrhea. I feel better, just week. I am going to try to make it to church tomorrow. Next week, I hope to get back to my closet, cabinet, drawer cleaning, but I am not going to overdo each day. I know the only thing I simply have to get done each day is a meal for my family.
> I am sure you all have five squares made. I am going to get back to finishing my first next week! I pray you all have a wonderful week. I Love You To The Moon and Back.Betty


----------



## iamsam

good to hear from you kiwi - how have you been? how far do you live from our Julie in aukland? --- sam



kiwi11 said:


> thank you Sam-you have been busy writing-and thank you for the recipes>>>
> I love asparagus, and recently I was treated to Streaky bacon wrapped asparagus spears and cooked on the barbie-yum I could have kept eating them-yum
> It is warm and sunny here, and definitely Barbie weather
> I feel for all those feeling the cold right now.
> With osteo arthritis, I am in the right climate for me, although we can experience some chilly cold days June-Aug


----------



## iamsam

I think the pinwheels would freeze well and make quick snacks to nuke and eat. --- sam



Bonnie7591 said:


> So true.
> 
> Sam, pizza pinwheels sound great.


----------



## angelam

I still think Groundhog Day was dreamed up by Punxatawney, Pa to get tourists to come to their extremely small and out of the way town!
Believing about the groundhog and his shadow is like all the people who believed the world was coming to an end on Dec. 12, 2012 because of the Aztec/Mayan (can't remember which!) calendar because it ended then!
But then some people latch on to anything!
That's just me...guess I'm an old cynic! ROFL!
Junek[/quote]

Here's another old cynic joining you!


----------



## iamsam

how much did your blanket bring? --- sam



Bonnie7591 said:


> Betty, sorry t hear you have been sick. Hope you are on the mend soon.
> 
> Kathy, glad you have managed to aoid the worst of the weather in your travels for the week.
> 
> Welcome to the newcomers.
> 
> When we cook fish we roll it in flour seasoned with season salt & lemon pepper & fry in margerine. So good when fresh from the lake. We get northern pike, pickerel & perch here.
> 
> The wildlife banquet & silent auction went very well tonight, about 300 people attended.
> Well, hope you all have a good night, time for bed.


----------



## iamsam

you know darowil - I don't know - there was a period of time when it was seriously talked about but then all of a sudden you didn't hear anything about it. it would have been a difficult change for a lot of people and for teachers who would have had to teach it. I wonder - do any of you know what happened to that idea? --- sam



darowil said:


> Well why did you never go metric as you were apparently meant to? Again according to Fireball Dave you were meant to.


----------



## iamsam

quite right --- sam



busyworkerbee said:


> While I have never driven anywhere but here in Australia, general rule of thumb would be to drive on the side of the road that puts the steering wheel in the middle.


----------



## iamsam

all your fault - rotflmao --- sam



Lurker 2 said:


> And I am quite surprised at how the hoary old argument took off again!


----------



## iamsam

quite so. --- sam



angelam said:


> This is all getting very silly. Think I'll just stick to my bike......in the middle!


----------



## iamsam

good thought - lol --- sam



TNS said:


> Well...... If the people who drive on the right stay on the right but drive in reverse they WOULD be right after all.....


----------



## iamsam

just once I wish we would have a summer like you are having - I think we have far too many cool days during the summer - I want it hot everyday - although I will have to admit our evenings tend to cool down which yours don't seem to do - but I think the heat would be lovely. --- sam



sugarsugar said:


> Hello everyone, another hot day 37c and at 9.30pm it is still 27c. I need to stop looking at the temp all the time... LOL. It is just hot.
> 
> I spent today pottering about, doing little bits and pieces. I am still way behind on last weeks TP, but getting there on this one. Love to all....


----------



## iamsam

an easy way to do that is to just turn it over. --- sam



angelam said:


> My task for today is to find the bottom of the ironing pile!


----------



## iamsam

I do remember "I remember mama" but not the goldbergs. there certainly were a lot of good shows back then - today they seem a little hokey but I still enjoy them. the grandchildren just roll their eyes. lol

it's good to hear from you angelyaya5 - I don't think this is your first time visiting us but it has been a while. do stop again very soon - we would love to have you join us for a cuppa and some conversation - always fresh hot tea and an empty chair with your name on it - we'll be looking for you. --- sam



Angelyaya5 said:


> Morning Sam,
> I remember the show, Life of Riley, as I'm up there in age. Do you remember ....The Goldbergs and I Remember Mama? Now there's two old shows.
> Love all the recipes, have never gotten into Brussels sprouts, must try them. I would love to try so many of the recipes, but DH is just a meat and potatoes kind of guy, and I'd be eating them all by myself. He's not too adventurous at all. He does love soups, so am trying one from last KTP post.
> Nittergm....sorry for the loss of your beloved friend. They give so much love, it's hard to lose them.
> Prayers for Gary's co-worker, sounds like he has a long recovery ahead. Glad Gary is OK.
> Better get some more rest, church in morning, then lunch at a favorite haunt and trip to Christmas Tree Shop for Valentine embellishments. Made a deco-mesh wreath for front door, but needs something to really make it pop.
> Happy Sunday all!
> Blessings,
> Jodi


----------



## iamsam

that's right - blame the little guy. --- sam



PurpleFi said:


> I blame Napoleon!


----------



## iamsam

beats a garter on the left leg. --- sam



PurpleFi said:


> I totally agree - I think. I drive in France quite a lot and do n't have trouble being on the 'wrong' side of the road. The only problem I encounter is the first roundabout when I come off the ferry back in England. But Mr P has solved the problem he puts a marker on the dashboard as to which side of the road to drive on. I'm ok as long as he moves it :thumbup:


----------



## iamsam

that would be my problem. --- sam



darowil said:


> My problem was as a pedestrian- I never knew where to expect the cars to be coming from. No problems which side of the road to drive on.


----------



## angelam

thewren said:


> an easy way to do that is to just turn it over. --- sam


Trust a man to think of that!


----------



## iamsam

healing energy to you daughter-in-law - I know the ktp has her name on their list and prayers are on their way. just you remember to get lots of rest. --- sam



Designer1234 said:


> I didn't get much sleep last night as my DIL called and told me she had to go in for fairly serious surgery within the next few days. We knew it was in the works, but it seems they can do it during the next week.


----------



## Lurker 2

PurpleFi said:


> I tried that once when I was in a small sail boat coming into Cape Town harbour and there was a huge Chinese tanker bearing down on us - guess who won!


I certainly would not like my chances!


----------



## iamsam

and I took it totally as a joke - even though we Americans know the right side of the road to drive on is the right side - lol - I wonder why they didn't put the steering wheel on the right? - I remember dave mentioning something about metric - and as I mentioned before - there was a lot of discussion about it but nothing ever happened. --- sam



darowil said:


> I thought the discussion was in fun and Sam said something about following the French- so in what I thought was the same vein I asked why not metric as that was from the French as well.
> Take my statement without what Dave said and it is still as valid. Whether he was right or not if the only reason for changing sides of the road was because the French did so wny not go the whole hog and throw out the English system of measures as well? And it was meant jokingly as I thought the rest of the discussion was. But if you want me to shut up I will.
> It was not really anything to do with Dave- who most certainly does not know everything. After all he is not God


----------



## Lurker 2

budasha said:


> I just want to thank all of you for your messages of sympathy. At this difficult time, it is heart-warming to know that so many of you care. I just realized that I didn't log off so you may have thought I've been on. As soon as I'm able, I'll be back to join you.
> 
> Liz


It will be great when you are feeling you can be here- lots of love!


----------



## Pup lover

thewren said:


> just once I wish we would have a summer like you are having - I think we have far too many cool days during the summer - I want it hot everyday - although I will have to admit our evenings tend to cool down which yours don't seem to do - but I think the heat would be lovely. --- sam


Sam I dont know about you but last summer we had a lot of days over 100°f, and most were 85°f or more I think the air ran most every day. I'm hoping it wont be that bad again this year. I like to have the windows open at least some of the time.


----------



## iamsam

that certainly was a suttle way to say good bye. --- sam suttle - totally a phonetic spelling - how do you spell it?



darowil said:


> This afternoon David and I did a tour of Ayers House one of the oldest houses here in Adelaide and an example of an early mansion. It has one of the few painted ceilings in the state- Henry Ayer had been knighted (or something) which gave him the right to have this type of ceiling. Didn't know that you needed to be of a certain standing to have them.
> The interesting thing about this man is that he came from a lower class in England (couldn't afford to pay for a ticket out here so got married so he could get a free ticket. And then also needed to stretch the truth about what him and his wife could do). But he made his fortune, got really involved in the state etc and became an important politican as well.
> An interesting piece of information- the chandeliers not only provided light but also told guests how long they could stay for. Candles would be used which would burn for the length of time visitors were expected to stay depending on what they had come for. Once the candles started spluttering it was time to leave.


----------



## Lurker 2

thewren said:


> good to hear from you kiwi - how have you been? how far do you live from our Julie in aukland? --- sam


Only just down the road- in the next major settlement south. My new (proposed ) bus route next year will end up not far from where Kiwi lives.


----------



## Lurker 2

thewren said:


> all your fault - rotflmao --- sam


Guilty as charged- I did raise it!


----------



## Lurker 2

thewren said:


> that certainly was a suttle way to say good bye. --- sam suttle - totally a phonetic spelling - how do you spell it?


subtle


----------



## iamsam

did I miss gaknitter - how did I do that - evidently I wasn't paying very close attention. goodness - and welcome to the knitting tea party - we are here all week so we hope you plan on stopping again very soon and often - it is always fun having new people add to our conversations. we have lots of fresh hot tea and there will be an empty chair with you name on it ready and available - so don't be a stranger - we'll be looking for you. --- sam



nittergma said:


> Thank you Angora that's a good idea to celebrate anniversaries over several days I suppose we could also celebrate our furry family too!
> 
> BTW Welcome to the Tea Party GAKnitter!


----------



## iamsam

give him the shuttle and say - make one. --- sam



gottastch said:


> Thank you all so very much for the kind comments regarding my tatted hearts. It was quite a challenge for me. I still get confused with directions and they all seem a little different. Just when I get used to 5p5 (5 double stitches, picot, 5 double stitches), another pattern might read 5 - 5 with the dash indicating a picot. I just seem to have a mental block sometimes with some of that stuff. I am determined and hope to learn more. My first loves are still knitting and crochet but I love to learn new things so will keep plugging along  Back to the tatted hearts...the first light pink one took me all afternoon and I was almost in tears but I eventually caught on. It seemed like I wasted a lot of thread but thank goodness it really wasn't all that much...it just looks bad. Kitty Cocoa was right by my side and I think was hoping there would be more threads (for her to hopefully to mess with) - LOL    DH didn't quite understand, when he got home, and looked at my afternoon's "work." He had that bewildered look on his face...the 'is that it?' look. He knows me well enough to not have said it but he can't hide a thing from me


----------



## Gweniepooh

rofl.....THAT would be my solution too...LOL\


thewren said:


> an easy way to do that is to just turn it over. --- sam


----------



## Gweniepooh




----------



## Gweniepooh

subtle 


thewren said:


> that certainly was a suttle way to say good bye. --- sam suttle - totally a phonetic spelling - how do you spell it?


----------



## Gweniepooh

Off to knit...got some lovely yarn and am working on a scarf....along with "x" number of WIPS.....


----------



## iamsam

liz - prayers and healing energy zooming your way - we are here for you. --- sam



budasha said:


> I just want to thank all of you for your messages of sympathy. At this difficult time, it is heart-warming to know that so many of you care. I just realized that I didn't log off so you may have thought I've been on. As soon as I'm able, I'll be back to join you.
> 
> Liz


----------



## iamsam

very funny --- sam



angelam said:


> Trust a man to think of that!


----------



## 81brighteyes

thewren said:


> just once I wish we would have a summer like you are having - I think we have far too many cool days during the summer - I want it hot everyday - although I will have to admit our evenings tend to cool down which yours don't seem to do - but I think the heat would be lovely. --- sam


Ahhhhhhh Sam, just come to Texas during the summer. It never cools off in the evenings, either.


----------



## iamsam

I agree - but then a lot of times I will have the windows open and a fan going just to keep the air moving - i run my air when necessary but really prefer to have the windows open. summertime is also time for the litter box to go bye bye and the screen door with the bottom screen loose so the animals can go in and out at will - do you think that time will ever get here - it's this time of year when i think winter will never go away. --- sam



Pup lover said:


> Sam I dont know about you but last summer we had a lot of days over 100°f, and most were 85°f or more I think the air ran most every day. I'm hoping it wont be that bad again this year. I like to have the windows open at least some of the time.


----------



## iamsam

thank you Julie - it just would not come out right - i wasn't hearing the "b". --- sam



Lurker 2 said:


> subtle


----------



## Cashmeregma

martina said:


> Just because you drive on the right, it doesn't mean that you are right, in fact being on the right side in this case is wrong! But as you are there and we are here I suppose it doesn't matter.


 :XD: :XD: :XD: :XD: You guys are making me laugh. Love the play on words and light teasing.


----------



## Cashmeregma

Bulldog, so sorry you had the flu. Take care dear and feel better.


----------



## Designer1234

Page 38-*Part 2 --painting tips - Trees*

I hope you will find these useful. It is how I do things and I hope you can get some use from these downloads.

Will do more but take a break until mid week before I post again. I wlll do a better job of catching the spelling mistakes that spellcheck made. I read it in the email and it was fine but for some reason spell check didn't think I knew what words I was using. Sorry about that. I hope you can figure out the words I meant . grrrr. Shirley


----------



## Southern Gal

Hi guys, white, white, white... thats all you can see in this southern town. biggo flakes too. I didn't go to church, just couldn't muster the energy, feel like a runned over toadie frog right now. later


----------



## siouxann

Shirley, best wishes to your dil. I pray that all will go well for her!


----------



## Cashmeregma

Angelyaya5 said:


> Morning Sam,
> I remember the show, Life of Riley, as I'm up there in age. Do you remember ....The Goldbergs and I Remember Mama? Now there's two old shows.
> Love all the recipes, have never gotten into Brussels sprouts, must try them. I would love to try so many of the recipes, but DH is just a meat and potatoes kind of guy, and I'd be eating them all by myself. He's not too adventurous at all. He does love soups, so am trying one from last KTP post.
> Nittergm....sorry for the loss of your beloved friend. They give so much love, it's hard to lose them.
> Prayers for Gary's co-worker, sounds like he has a long recovery ahead. Glad Gary is OK.
> Better get some more rest, church in morning, then lunch at a favorite haunt and trip to Christmas Tree Shop for Valentine embellishments. Made a deco-mesh wreath for front door, but needs something to really make it pop.
> Happy Sunday all!
> Blessings,
> Jodi


Happy Sunday to you too...Oh, I do brussel sprouts on my own all the time. DH doesn't eat them. I often have them when he isn't home. I love them any way, but my favorite is roasted with a vinegar truffle glaze over them. Mmmmmmm Of course a little crushed garlic in some oil is great too and then salt and pepper.


----------



## Cashmeregma

PurpleFi said:


> I blame Napoleon!


 :XD: :XD: :XD: :XD: Me too. He's as good to blame as anyone.

Thanks for the lovely photos. Looks like the only sun I will see today.


----------



## Cashmeregma

siouxann, I will try and get that recipe for you today for the Liberian bread.


----------



## Patches39

Designer1234 said:


> I didn't get much sleep last night as my DIL called and told me she had to go in for fairly serious surgery within the next few days. We knew it was in the works, but it seems they can do it during the next week.
> 
> I have been uneasy about the watercolor plans - and posted last night to make sure that I was clear what I was going to share. I think I am going to have to put off the tips 'workshop' as we will have Hayley a lot , after school, etc. It could be a quick recovery but also it could be a longer time before she is back able to do much. I will go down and help her as much as I can.
> 
> However, I have a few suggestions.
> 
> I have been thinking about it -- and I googled free watercolor classes on line - I would suggest that those who really want to do watercolor or any type of painting lessons, google and find one that appeals to you. There are lots of them on line. I will be happy to help with any of your questions. I will also continue gathering all my pictures and make the pdf's I had planned on doing . * Instead of posting them in a workshop - I will post them here*.
> 
> There are also lots of books out there (which I learned from - also the tv programs) - which, with my pdf's will really help you get started.
> 
> MY PDF'S are tips about a lot of different things that I think will really assist you in doing art - oils, acrylics, watercolor, and thread painting . I will be here to answer questions if you need any help and have 4 pdf's ready and will do the rest - not even sure how many I will end up doing. These are the tips I have learned over the years - not about actually painting a pictures, but how to improve what you are doing.
> 
> You would all be welcome to use any and all of it -- copy the example sheets I used for years ( my own) and copy the pictures- if you wish to do that too, using the tips I will give you.
> More information to follow - but - if you want to learn watercolor - go for it! there are classes on line and I will be available to help .
> 
> Joy- Sassafras, I will be happy to continue discussing your watercolors if you find it useful- if you have any difficulties , email me or post here and we can talk about it. I think you are doing very very well and I also think the pdfs might be a good resource -
> 
> If you are interested in doing the cards, I will send a download with all of mine -- you are welcome to use them as examples. You might want to make your own scenes, changing them around, using two cards as examples and making up as many of your own as possible. The pens will be helpful. I will be here and am available to help in any way I can. Questions can be asked here and I will try to answer.
> ----------------------


Prayers going up for your DIL, and family.


----------



## Sorlenna

Hey all. Running behind as usual! I have to put the Charlotte in time out for a bit--my math on the second side is off and I'll have redraw the chart. I really dislike reverse shaping but I prefer writing out the second side so as not to leave figuring it out to others, either. Sigh.

I'm going to work on something simple for a bit to clear my head. 

Talked to all 3 GC last night on Skype. GS was being very silly! 

Oh, yes, second set of puppies at BFF's house were born last night--7 more. :shock: There must be at least two in there for me...

Hugs & blessings to all!


----------



## TNS

PurpleFi said:


> Hi TNS, it was Harrods that call them washrooms, but they were very posh :thumbup:


Ooh, la,la..... Wish I could say that I had my picture taken in Harrods washrooms..... I suppose its only translating 'lavatory' from Latin roots into English tho'. Thinking of your luggage allowance, how about taking old clothes that you can discard to allow you to bring more yarn back? :roll: 
You can knit anything you and haven't got... Except shoes maybe.  anyway, sounds like you are getting as much fun planning as you expect to have there. I'm soo envious :mrgreen:


----------



## Dintoo

Hi Sam. Interesting recipes as usual. I especially like the brussell sprouts recipe. The celery and cheese recipe reminded me of my mother's friend, when I was a girl. She gave her husband celery and chips in a sandwich for work. Another time she gave him a sandwich of french fries. He was furious with her. But as I recall, she was that kind of "way out" kind of person.
We had snow all day yesterday, but it's trying to be sunny today--not doing too good a job, though. Must go catch up on this tea party. Have only read page 1. Take care everyone. Jinny


----------



## TNS

Darowil, I just see you have already suggested that Purple take disposable clothes to US to make room for yarn! I suppose that she could wind lots of it around herself (and London girl) like a mummy's wrapping..... As well as having poachers' pockets in her coat.


----------



## siouxann

Angora1 said:


> siouxann, I will try and get that recipe for you today for the Liberian bread.


No hurry, I have to find my kitchen before I can do any baking. When you said that it tasted like banana bread I was a tad surprised. I thought it would be something along the lines of Pita bread or other flat bread. Now you have me very curious! Thanks for looking.


----------



## Grannypeg

Thank you so much, Shirley. You have passed along quite a bit of information. Certainly enough to practice with for awhile.

Peggy



Designer1234 said:


> Page 38-*Part 2 --painting tips - Trees*
> 
> I hope you will find these useful. It is how I do things and I hope you can get some use from these downloads.
> 
> Will do more but take a break until mid week before I post again. I wlll do a better job of catching the spelling mistakes that spellcheck made. I read it in the email and it was fine but for some reason spell check didn't think I knew what words I was using. Sorry about that. I hope you can figure out the words I meant . grrrr. Shirley


----------



## Cashmeregma

siouxann said:


> No hurry, I have to find my kitchen before I can do any baking. When you said that it tasted like banana bread I was a tad surprised. I thought it would be something along the lines of Pita bread or other flat bread. Now you have me very curious! Thanks for looking.


It is the Traditional Liberian Rice Bread. I contacted my DIL to see if they will bring the recipe to the Super Bowl Party. I won't be going but DH can bring it home. There is one if you google it but my granddaughter's was so nice and moist and someone else brought it in and it was dry. I also think it would make my GD feel so good to know someone wanted her recipe.


----------



## PurpleFi

TNS said:


> Darowil, I just see you have already suggested that Purple take disposable clothes to US to make room for yarn! I suppose that she could wind lots of it around herself (and London girl) like a mummy's wrapping..... As well as having poachers' pockets in her coat.


Nice idea, but I couldn't possibly do that, cos anything that is old gets taken to bits and made into something else :roll:


----------



## TNS

Pup lover said:


> Shirley prayers for your DILs surgery and recovery. Dont stress over the watercolor tips/work shop. Its for fun, keep it that way


I agree, everyone who's interested in this will realise that you have other things on your plate, and we can wait until it's more convenient. It's so very generous of you to offer to help us in any case. All good wishes to your DIL for her op. And to you for supporting her and the family. Please try not to overdo it. {{{{hugs}}}}


----------



## Bulldog

Yes, it is good that mom has agreed to some help.... But that may just be her way to get sprung!!! I have yet to call brother and tell him what I have arranged and can't decide on how to reconfigure bathtub area, but it will all get done eventually. You are so right.... Gerry and I just need a break and a chance to do some long overdue things for ourselves...... If the nursing home and the rehab place and the hospital and her Dr. had their way, she would go to assisted living, so I hope this arrangement to keep her on her home will work out for the time being, anyhow.

Jynx, stick to your guns. You and Gerri, apparently are the ones who will have to exhibit tough love. You little body has told you time and again you cannot keep going at this pace. If you weren't here, do you seriously think your brothers or their spouses would do what you have been doing?
It is time for much needed R & R for you and Gerri, sweet lady.


----------



## siouxann

I have taken OLD clothes with me on vacations (undies, sweaters, pants) worn them once or twice and then left them behind in order to make room for souvenirs. I also have jam-packed a carryon size bag inside an empty check on bag so I would be sure to have enough room to bring home my goodies. Of course, that was before the charges for checked luggage.


----------



## PurpleFi

PurpleFi said:


> Nice idea, but I couldn't possibly do that, cos anything that is old gets taken to bits and made into something else :roll:


ps and I think Londy may object to being wrapped in wool!


----------



## Cashmeregma

Designer, hoping your DIL will be alright. It is always a shock to the system when someone you care about needs surgery. Tell her people all over the world are sending her big hugs and healing wishes with prayer.

I'm excited about the painting workshop. I have always wanted to try painting but never had the money for lessons and supplies. Now I might not have the time to do it right now but would like your invaluable information to keep for when I do start. Thank you so much for sharing. You have my email if you need it, but please include me. I will PM you in case you don't see this. Hugs to you too.


----------



## TNS

Angelam, that's so funny. China must have been an interesting place to visit.


----------



## PurpleFi

siouxann said:


> I have taken OLD clothes with me on vacations (undies, sweaters, pants) worn them once or twice and then left them behind in order to make room for souvenirs. I also have jam-packed a carryon size bag inside an empty check on bag so I would be sure to have enough room to bring home my goodies. Of course, that was before the charges for checked luggage.


I am not able to handle heavy cases so I intend to travel very light. I have had loads of practice so I shall have plenty of room to bring some wool home with me.


----------



## siouxann

Bulldog said:


> Jynx, stick to your guns. You and Gerri, apparently are the ones who will have to exhibit tough love. You little body has told you time and again you cannot keep going at this pace. If you weren't here, do you seriously think your brothers or their spouses would do what you have been doing?
> It is time for much needed R & R for you and Gerri, sweet lady.


 :thumbup: :thumbup: TRUE!


----------



## PurpleFi

TNS said:


> Angelam, that's so funny. China must have been an interesting place to visit.


I could NEVER ever share a loo with anyone :shock:


----------



## Cashmeregma

PurpleFi said:


> ps and I think Londy may object to being wrapped in wool!


 :XD: :XD: :XD: I can tell we are going to have fun in Defiance.


----------



## PurpleFi

Angora1 said:


> :XD: :XD: :XD: I can tell we are going to have fun in Defiance.


So looking forward to it. :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## TNS

KateB said:


> I went to school in Paisley and my mum came from there!


And I did a 3 year day release course at what was then Paisley Tech. Walked down to the Clyde in Glasgow and took the Govan ferry across then got a bus into Paisley.


----------



## TNS

Designer1234 wrote:
Here are downloads #1 and #1a (Page 31) Where is the light and explanations about the pictures


Thanks so much. Looks very informative at a first read-thru.


----------



## Lurker 2

thewren said:


> thank you Julie - it just would not come out right - i wasn't hearing the "b". --- sam


 :thumbup:


----------



## TNS

PurpleFi said:


> And Mr Ps cousin lives in Barrhead, just near Paisley.


Ah, Barheid


----------



## angelam

PurpleFi said:


> I could NEVER ever share a loo with anyone :shock:


No choice on this occasion!


----------



## darowil

angelam said:


> Was this the same Ayers as in Ayers Rock?


Yes it was- I learnt that yesterday. But not why it was named after him.


----------



## TNS

thewren said:


> an easy way to do that is to just turn it over. --- sam


That's cheating! (re. getting to the bottom of the ironing pile)


----------



## TNS

thewren said:


> that certainly was a suttle way to say good bye. --- sam suttle - totally a phonetic spelling - how do you spell it?


Silent 'b' so subtle


----------



## TNS

Lurker 2 said:


> It will be great when you are feeling you can be here- lots of love!


I second that, budasha.


----------



## darowil

cmaliza said:


> ~~~I think this may be why they invented Google....so we can look up the differences between standard & metric systems. :lol: :lol:


I use my bookmarked converter all the time (that is the only way I can tell you our temperature in Fahrenheit- I sure don't know the conversion.) though I do know what is hot or cold in both.
At Ayers house yesterday the guide was really upset that a teacher with a class recently asked the child to look up the answer to a question rather than her telling him the answer. I didn't say at the time but I think the teacher was probably better- it teaches the kids to research and he would have learnt a lot more from looking it up than being told it was a train- or even a steam train.


----------



## Kathleendoris

Dintoo said:


> Hi Sam. Interesting recipes as usual. I especially like the brussell sprouts recipe. The celery and cheese recipe reminded me of my mother's friend, when I was a girl. She gave her husband celery and chips in a sandwich for work. Another time she gave him a sandwich of french fries. He was furious with her. But as I recall, she was that kind of "way out" kind of person.
> We had snow all day yesterday, but it's trying to be sunny today--not doing too good a job, though. Must go catch up on this tea party. Have only read page 1. Take care everyone. Jinny


A sandwich of French fries is what we call a 'chip butty'! It does need to be eaten hot, though, so would not work for packed lunches!


----------



## darowil

angelam said:


> Yes, that was luxury but there were plenty of others. Like two brick walls round a patch of dirt!


Think the China ones the worst I have come across, though some in Indonesia were pretty bad- but then they weren't public toilets. Like the pig pen- they would climb up onto the pig pen wall and squat there. As guest I wsas allowed to use the garden while the men I was with had to go and use the river.


----------



## TNS

Page 38-Part 2 --painting tips - Trees

Thanks again Shirley.


----------



## RookieRetiree

gottastch said:


> Shuttle. I can do the basic double-stitch. I just learned to do a split-ring but have to really think about it when making it - LOL.


Your tatting is beautiful.


----------



## darowil

cmaliza said:


> Good Sunday Morning to all....Happy SuperBowl Sunday & Happy Ground Hog's Day. Yup! It's sunny here in Chicago! I've heard that Puxatauny Phil saw his shadow.....soooo...6 more weeks of winter! Do any of you in others parts of the world know about Ground Hog's Day? (Feb 2). I don't know the origin of it, but if the ground hog sees his shadow today, he gets "scared" and runs back into his hole and we will have 6 more weeks of winter. hmmmm? Just as reliable as the animlas that are picking the winner of today's Super Bowl game by eating from a specific dish, or knocking down a bucket...or whatever. Love the silliness!
> 
> Everyone have a lovely day. I'm staying in...maybe will try to get a square going. I found the yarn..now to get a swatch done.
> Healing thoughts to all in need....cheery thoughts for all.
> Stay safe & warm (or cool as is your wont). Carol il/oh


I assume that the Superbowl is a major sporting event but no idea if that is right- or what sport it is. Why is it such a big important event?


----------



## angelam

darowil said:


> Think the China ones the worst I have come across, though some in Indonesia were pretty bad- but then they weren't public toilets. Like the pig pen- they would climb up onto the pig pen wall and squat there. As guest I wsas allowed to use the garden while the men I was with had to go and use the river.


Lovely!!


----------



## darowil

budasha said:


> I just want to thank all of you for your messages of sympathy. At this difficult time, it is heart-warming to know that so many of you care. I just realized that I didn't log off so you may have thought I've been on. As soon as I'm able, I'll be back to join you.
> 
> Liz


Thanks for popping in- looking forward to you being able to join us again. And share some of your struggles if you feel so inclined.


----------



## Pup lover

darowil said:


> I assume that the Superbowl is a major sporting event but no idea if that is right- or what sport it is. Why is it such a big important event?


It is football, as to why it is so big don't know or understand myself, I'm not a football person. We dont watch much sports period, occasionally baseball or basketball. Not often at all


----------



## darowil

thewren said:


> just once I wish we would have a summer like you are having - I think we have far too many cool days during the summer - I want it hot everyday - although I will have to admit our evenings tend to cool down which yours don't seem to do - but I think the heat would be lovely. --- sam


While I am eagerly awaiting winter I'm not sure I would want one as cold as so many of you have had this year. Almost ready to say I would prefer our heat.


----------



## siouxann

darowil said:


> I assume that the Superbowl is a major sporting event but no idea if that is right- or what sport it is. Why is it such a big important event?


Some of us here in the states ask the same question. It is usually a time for new TV commercials, and heaven knows we need more of them! For a 30 second commercial I heard that they will pay upwards of $4 MILLION Dollars! Can you imagine what that money could provide for charitable purposes?? 
Two US Football teams get bragging rights for the next year that they made it to the Super Bowl, or that they won the SB.

I plan to watch a couple Rudy Maxa travel videos, London and beyond and the Loire Valley, Provence and other parts of France.

Sorry to sound so crochetty and negative. All of the hype gets to me once in a while.


----------



## darowil

thewren said:


> and I took it totally as a joke - even though we Americans know the right side of the road to drive on is the right side - lol - I wonder why they didn't put the steering wheel on the right? - I remember dave mentioning something about metric - and as I mentioned before - there was a lot of discussion about it but nothing ever happened. --- sam


He said that officially you were a metric country- which never made sense as I'm not sure I've ever seen anything metric come from you (although as someone pointed out medical is. Think thats because metric has such tiny weights whereas as far as I know the smallest imperial weight is an ounce and it very confusing adding in loads of 0s tothe decimal point to make a tiny enough measure). But you had metric money before the rest of us did (well us and the UK- don't actually know what Canada and NZ had before the dollar if anything).


----------



## RookieRetiree

budasha said:


> I just want to thank all of you for your messages of sympathy. At this difficult time, it is heart-warming to know that so many of you care. I just realized that I didn't log off so you may have thought I've been on. As soon as I'm able, I'll be back to join you.
> 
> Liz


Prayers & Hugs!


----------



## darowil

thewren said:


> I agree - but then a lot of times I will have the windows open and a fan going just to keep the air moving - i run my air when necessary but really prefer to have the windows open. summertime is also time for the litter box to go bye bye and the screen door with the bottom screen loose so the animals can go in and out at will - do you think that time will ever get here - it's this time of year when i think winter will never go away. --- sam


You've been waiting for winter to finish since before it began just about.


----------



## darowil

Kathleendoris said:


> A sandwich of French fries is what we call a 'chip butty'! It does need to be eaten hot, though, so would not work for packed lunches!


And delicious they are. So are what a guess you could call 'crisp butties'. And those aren't hot so a bit better for lunch, though I think the crisps would be getting soggy if in the bread all the time. But a pack of crisps and bittered bread works well.
The English distinction between chips and crisps is so sensible- here we tend to call both chips.Which does get awkward at times. We will add hot, but don't say cold chips for crisps.


----------



## darowil

Today is much cooler. I must get out for a walk and do some tidying up. I've had no energy so better get something done before it warms up again.


----------



## darowil

Sounds like the Superbowl is like the AFL grand final when the bottom half of the country stops to watch the final football match of the AFL season to determine the top team for the year (and the second top is the loser).


----------



## RookieRetiree

DH is off to the Super Bowl party and I'm watching Martin Clunes in Islands of Britain...this one is on the South islands..very informative and fun.


----------



## Patches39

budasha said:


> I just want to thank all of you for your messages of sympathy. At this difficult time, it is heart-warming to know that so many of you care. I just realized that I didn't log off so you may have thought I've been on. As soon as I'm able, I'll be back to join you.
> 
> Liz


Until then I will be praying for you and yours. Just receive the love.


----------



## Patches39

thewren said:


> an easy way to do that is to just turn it over. --- sam


 :shock: LOL


----------



## PurpleFi

TNS said:


> Ah, Barheid


That's exactly how Mr P pronounces it :thumbup:


----------



## knittingaway

Thank you, Sam, for the wonderful recipes. Know you and your friends will enjoy the Super Bowl! Will remember your injured friend in my prayers.


----------



## Lurker 2

Kathleendoris said:


> A sandwich of French fries is what we call a 'chip butty'! It does need to be eaten hot, though, so would not work for packed lunches!


a common variation on this, here, is a sandwich with potato crisps


----------



## Lurker 2

darowil said:


> He said that officially you were a metric country- which never made sense as I'm not sure I've ever seen anything metric come from you (although as someone pointed out medical is. Think thats because metric has such tiny weights whereas as far as I know the smallest imperial weight is an ounce and it very confusing adding in loads of 0s tothe decimal point to make a tiny enough measure). But you had metric money before the rest of us did (well us and the UK- don't actually know what Canada and NZ had before the dollar if anything).


we had pounds, shillings and pence, what do you mean?!!!!!!! that we had no currency?


----------



## nicho

jknappva said:


> So after this, I am going to pick up that baby cardigan I have had on the go for weeks and try to finish it off, so goodnight from me for now.


Sorry you aren't feeling well...when my mom's head felt like that, she would say it 'felt like her head belonged to someone else!' I think that describes it perfectly.
Interesting photos...thanks for a view of your world.
So glad your DD had no ill effects from the storm. They can be so scary.
Junek[/quote]

Thanks June. Your mom described that feeling perfectly! Feeling better now. Best wishes to anyone else feeling poorly. And as for the baby sweater, it was my first attempt at the 5 hour sweater and I am pleased to say it is finished, well nearly. Have yet to decide how to fasten it as the pattern I used had no buttonholes. Should have been more creative when I was knitting it! Has anyone else made this sweater? Any hints on how to avoid holes under the armpits? Despite my best efforts, I had to sew up quite large holes on both sides. Not happy with that effort. Think I'll go back to my afghan squares for KAP.

And now to go back and catch up on yesterday's happenings!


----------



## nicho

thewren said:


> right - didn't look like that motorcycle was on the "right" side of the road. --- sam


Well Sam, the motorcycle might not be on the "right" side of the road, but at least he is on the correct side of the road! Hehe! Have to say that is not always the case with vehicles in that gorge. Most cars take the hairpins on the wrong side, which makes for interesting driving! And it is just as well we don't get snow here as I would have had to take the long route through suburbia to work for 6 years during winter. I used to love my drive to work through the bush, but now I am at a different school, I drive the main roads in peak hour with all the commuters headed to work in the city. That is not always good for one's stress levels.


----------



## pammie1234

Designer1234 said:


> I certainly remember that period. Everything was a state of confusion. I still think in pounds and cups for recipes and kilometers for driving. We spent about 3 years unconfusing ourselves in my opinion. grin. I think in mm for knitting needles and at the same time I sometimes think in US sizes and get myself into a knitting mess. My Dad said it is hard sometimes to have a foot in both worlds.
> 
> One thing that raised the roof at first here - when the powers that be decided to change our flag. I and everyone I knew was dead against it - but I wouldn't change it for anything now. It is a beautiful flag and is known around the world. But boy oh boy, did it cause a stir.


I think I have only known the flag with the maple leaf. What did the first one look like?


----------



## nicho

busyworkerbee said:


> Nicho, I grew up travelling from Townsville to Tully or Innisfail from the age of 10 for frequent weekends or holidays. Back in those days, the Bruce Highway wended its way up and down both sides of the ranges just north of Ingham. Part of the southern side included a gorge which had a curved wooden two lane bridge over it. This bridge scared the bejesus out of me. I always closed my eyes as we crossed it as the bottom of the gorge wasn't visible, that is until the first time I drove over it at 17. Not possible to close eyes while in control of a vehicle. These days, the south side has been rerouted and is a lovely smooth and straighter climb/descent and the gorge is visible off to one side. I am glad no to not have to go over that bridge anymore, I think I was convinced it would collapse while we were on it. I might add it was extremely well built and maintained for the most part as it had a lot of heavy semi's go over it.


I've not driven that far north on the Bruce Highway but I can well imagine the scene you describe. Sounds like a pretty spectacular gorge, and so glad you didn't close your eyes when you were doing the driving!

How's the weather in Brisbane?


----------



## Bulldog

Good Afternoon, my precious family,
It has rained all day here today and been damp and cold. Sure did have to urge to stay under the covers this morning, but glad I didnt. Preacher had one of those sermons in which you could hear a pin drop. A group of us meet after services ea Sunday for lunch and carried on a good discussion about it. I always love our meals after church with good friends. Of coarse I managed to drop a big blob of salad with dressing on my jacket, top, and pants. How I hit all three behooves me. More stains for the washroom.
I have been on KTP every since I got home. If I would spend more time off here and knitting I would get a lot more done! Must learn to manage my time better.
I have high hopes of getting back to my cabinet, closet, and drawer cleaning this week. I am not going to overdo though. I will take it slow until strength is better.
I have been struggling with my square. I am using the Caron Simply Soft, as I had some pretty colors in it, but my yarn kept splitting. I am using my 16 fixed Harmony size 8 needle. I finally got smart and looked at the needle under my magnifying glass on my sewing light. It is split from the tip all the way up the sharp part. I will have to call tomorrow and order another one. I am sure they will not replace it, as Allyson gave me the whole set of fixed 16s two or three Christmases ago.
Carol, I am so sorry you are having to wear that wretched boot. They do tend to be cumbersome and wear one out. I loved your scarf and hat. Beautiful. I have never made anything with alpaca. I am just now at 68 learning of all the yarns out there besides Red Heart and box store brands.
Shirley, please dont stress over your workshop. I know you want to provide all your valuable info, but no one wants you in pain or sick either. Enjoy Haley and rest. It will come in time.
Would someone please let me know what has happened to Liz (buddasha). I tried to look at past posts (saw I missed some beautiful pictures) and could not find anything.
Will now close and see what I can do on my squares. I Love You All to the Moon and Back.Betty


----------



## darowil

Lurker 2 said:


> we had pounds, shillings and pence, what do you mean?!!!!!!! that we had no currency?


I started off assuming that you once had pounds shillings and pence and then realised that it was assumption and had better notstate it as a fact. Maybe you just used the barter system?!!!
When did you change over? We were 1966, UK if I remember from a recent quiz was 1974 (not that use dollars, but decimal now)


----------



## Designer1234

I received these from my kids.


----------



## Grannypeg

Wow, Shirley - they are just beautiful - special occasion?



Designer1234 said:


> I received these from my kids.


----------



## Designer1234

* Here is #3 - tips on painting flowerS}- Page 42 /TP JaN 31

Some of these are quite important and will make your flowers easier*


----------



## nittergma

I remember when I was young and my family took vecations in the summerl We were going to Canada and I remember my Dad telling me about the canadians changing their flag and how it caused quite a stir. We sailed on the Trent Canal for 2 weeks in a rickety little cabin boat we rented it was quite a trip! Does the Trent Canal still exist?


pammie1234 said:


> I think I have only known the flag with the maple leaf. What did the first one look like?


----------



## jknappva

angelam said:


> I still think Groundhog Day was dreamed up by Punxatawney, Pa to get tourists to come to their extremely small and out of the way town!
> Believing about the groundhog and his shadow is like all the people who believed the world was coming to an end on Dec. 12, 2012 because of the Aztec/Mayan (can't remember which!) calendar because it ended then!
> But then some people latch on to anything!
> That's just me...guess I'm an old cynic! ROFL!
> Junek


Here's another old cynic joining you![/quote]

LOL!!! Perhaps we should form a club!!
junek


----------



## nittergma

Glad to hear from you Budasha. Prayers going up


RookieRetiree said:


> Prayers & Hugs!


----------



## jknappva

Southern Gal said:


> Hi guys, white, white, white... thats all you can see in this southern town. biggo flakes too. I didn't go to church, just couldn't muster the energy, feel like a runned over toadie frog right now. later


Sure hope you feel better soon!!
Hugs,
Junek


----------



## jknappva

Sorlenna said:


> Hey all. Running behind as usual! I have to put the Charlotte in time out for a bit--my math on the second side is off and I'll have redraw the chart. I really dislike reverse shaping but I prefer writing out the second side so as not to leave figuring it out to others, either. Sigh.
> 
> I'm going to work on something simple for a bit to clear my head.
> 
> Talked to all 3 GC last night on Skype. GS was being very silly!
> 
> Oh, yes, second set of puppies at BFF's house were born last night--7 more. :shock: There must be at least two in there for me...
> 
> Hugs & blessings to all!


with a houseful of puppies, two of them HAVE to be for you!
Junek


----------



## pacer

Shirley...your avatar makes me smile. I love that picture of you. I am enjoying your watercolor tips. I have downloaded what my computer allows me to which is almost all of it. There was one on light that didn't download though. Don't over due it. We don't want you to be hurting while you have Haley hanging out with you. What an honor to have her with you for a few days. Imagine all the hugs and loving you will be getting. 

So the SuperBowl game is on at our home. DH is watching it. Matthew went to his room to hang out on the computer, but he will come down and snack on the sausages cooked in barbecue sauce. He talked me into getting them yesterday and made sure that I had my crockpot available to make them in. What a simple thing I can do for him and he is so happy to have the treat.
My DS#1 is at his friend's home making soap and possibly helping to deliver a baby goat or maybe more than one. If that happens, it will be his first opportunity to see an animal being born. Can't wait to hear of his adventures from today. Needless to say, the boys don't have any interest in football. One loves his art and computer time and the other enjoys his computer time, playing symphony music and ballroom dancing. Both of the boys have a love for classical music and have since babies. They hardly ever watch tv. They use to read a lot of books, but now do a lot of reading on the computer. My oldest has even done some writing on the computer, but I have never read any of his work as it is done under a pseudo name and he has never disclosed it to me. I trust him as I know he is a man of faith and shares that in his writing, as he has mentioned it before. I know when he was in high school he told me he might get a bad grade on one of his assignments so I asked him why. He told me the assignment was to write about the 3 most influential people in his life. He wrote about his band director and Jesus. I can't remember who the 3rd person was. He didn't go real religious in his explanation, but rather explained how Jesus lived his life so that others could learn how to live making good choices and to do good things for others. He did not fail that assignment which I was happy for him. He is a wonderful young man and hopefully he will have the opportunity to be a dad some day. He will be a wonderful husband and dad some day.


----------



## jknappva

PurpleFi said:


> I could NEVER ever share a loo with anyone :shock:


And I couldn't either!! My bladder would go on strike.
JK


----------



## jknappva

I could NEVER ever share a loo with anyone



angelam said:


> No choice on this occasion!


A good reason to stay home! LOL!
Jk


----------



## jknappva

darowil said:


> I assume that the Superbowl is a major sporting event but no idea if that is right- or what sport it is. Why is it such a big important event?


It's American football....someone who's interested can explain in more detail because I haven't a clue.
I think it's a good reason to eat and drink too much and an excuse to yell at the tv even more! But I'm sure others will disagree with the last.
jk


----------



## darowil

decided to do my own research on decimalisation.1971 for the UK to decimal (I remembered wrongly), 1967 for NZ. Canada have been decimal since the 1800s and the US since the 1700s when they started using there own currency. And South Africa 1961. 
There are only 2 countries in the world that are not decimal now- and these both only have one unit anyway.


----------



## nittergma

I'm sorry you're having bad weather and feel like a runned over toady frog. I like that expression! Hope your weather improves soon and your energy comes back. All this snow and clouds does sort of sap our energy away doesn't it.


Southern Gal said:


> Hi guys, white, white, white... thats all you can see in this southern town. biggo flakes too. I didn't go to church, just couldn't muster the energy, feel like a runned over toadie frog right now. later


----------



## jknappva

siouxann said:


> Some of us here in the states ask the same question. It is usually a time for new TV commercials, and heaven knows we need more of them! For a 30 second commercial I heard that they will pay upwards of $4 MILLION Dollars! Can you imagine what that money could provide for charitable purposes??
> Two US Football teams get bragging rights for the next year that they made it to the Super Bowl, or that they won the SB.
> 
> I plan to watch a couple Rudy Maxa travel videos, London and beyond and the Loire Valley, Provence and other parts of France.
> 
> Sorry to sound so crochetty and negative. All of the hype gets to me once in a while.


And it's even worse this year because the silliness started even earlier this morning since it's 'Groundhog Day', too.
I'm just as negative when it comes to this!
JK


----------



## Cashmeregma

Designer1234 said:


> I received these from my kids.


How lovely. Puts a smile on one's face to be so appreciated.


----------



## jknappva

knittingaway said:


> Thank you, Sam, for the wonderful recipes. Know you and your friends will enjoy the Super Bowl! Will remember your injured friend in my prayers.


Welcome to the Tea Party. I don't think you've joined us before. I'm sure Sam will welcome you if he hasn't already.
Hope you come back often.
JuneK


----------



## darowil

pacer said:


> I know when he was in high school he told me he might get a bad grade on one of his assignments so I asked him why. He told me the assignment was to write about the 3 most influential people in his life. He wrote about his band director and Jesus. I can't remember who the 3rd person was. He didn't go real religious in his explanation, but rather explained how Jesus lived his life so that others could learn how to live making good choices and to do good things for others. He did not fail that assignment which I was happy for him. He is a wonderful young man and hopefully he will have the opportunity to be a dad some day. He will be a wonderful husband and dad some day.


How wonderful that he was prepeared to share his faith that way and that he has continued to cling fast to it as he matures. And perfectly resonable to put Jesus in there, difficult for a teacher to argue against his choice unless something had been said that the person had to be have been alive to have the impact. And then of course he could have tried argueing that Jesus is alive but that may have been a bit more difficult to have accepted even though it is true.


----------



## Cashmeregma

The Liberian Bread Recipe from Liberianforum.com. They said a Liberian will say he hasn't eaten if he hasn't had his rice, so not surprising that the bread is made with rice. My granddaughter's recipe was left at school, so this is the site she got it from. Siouxann had asked for it.

http://www.liberianforum.com/recipe.htm
Liberian Rice Bread

Yield: 8 x 12-inch bread

This rice bread is the typical recipe used by the Liberian housewife. It is not too sweet, can be used as a coffee cake or as a bread, and stays moist for a full week.

In a 4 quart bowl:

Combine: 2 cups CREAM OF RICE (cereal)

3 cups MASHED BANANAS
1/2 cup VEGETABLE OIL
4 Tbs. SUGAR
1/2 tsp. NUTMEG
1 tsp. SALT
1 cup WATER
1 tsp. BAKING SODA.
Stir until thoroughly blended.

Bake in a well-greased 8 x 12-inch rectangular or 9-inch round cake pan at 400' for 30 minutes.

Test with a toothpick (when it comes out dry, bread is done)

I didn't put the caps in, I just copied and pasted it. Hope that's ok.


----------



## jknappva

Designer1234 said:


> I received these from my kids.


They're absolutely lovely!!
Junek


----------



## Junelouise

PurpleFi said:


> Good morning from sunny Surrey, the sky is clear blue and the birds are singing.
> 
> I hope everyone is having a good week end and sending healing vibes to those who need them.
> 
> I have decided that if I want to bring extra yarn back from America I will just empty London Girls case and fill it with yarn. She will never know until we get back and then it will be too late. That is unless anyone tells her :lol: :lol:
> 
> I was out in the garden this morning and here are some photos...


Green grass! Is that green grass I see! We are under about a foot and a half of snow! Snow banks are now about 5 -6 feet high..and further north of us are much worse! 
I would suggest you leave half your suitcase empty and fill it with yarn and maybe a couple of pieces of clothing that you will find a lot cheaper over here! Have a nice trip!

June


----------



## Junelouise

PurpleFi said:


> Thanks for the explanation, by the time I reread it I didn't understand it either :roll:


I love seed stitch..would rather have that as a border than garter stitch!

June


----------



## Junelouise

KateB said:


> We are 'certain' people because we are certain we are right to drive on the left! :thumbup: :lol:


Hey, I have been to Scotland 4 times in the past 6 years visiting my daughter in Edinburgh. It took a while to get used to the buses driving on the left, not to mention how fast they drive on those narrow streets and the buses stop like 2 feet from the vehicle in front of them. I could not sit in the upper deck front seat as it was scarey!! LOL!

June


----------



## machriste

gottastch said:


> I plan to get a book and check out You Tube. Any help from you will be treasured!!!!!


Hi! I just checked out from our local library (Henn. Cnty system) the book Sassafras said her class was using, "Complete Book of Watercolors in a Weekend" by Hazel Harrison and Frank Halliday. I think it looks very good.

Just finishing a mitten and thought the tip would be a good place to learn the Kitchner stitch. Looked at YouTube for direction. Whoa!!! I think I'm going to have to write out the four steps (this is the knitting version, not the tapestry needle one.) I feel a headache coming on!

Gwennie, your tatted hearts are beautiful! I have so often regretted that I didn't get my mom to teach me.

Designer, I'm so sorry about the family surgery this week. Will remember you and patient in prayers. Don't worry about the timing of the watercolor teaching; we'll be here when your time doesn't need to be spent elsewhere.

Meatloaf, gravy, baked squash and korstop for dinner tonight. Anyone know what korstop is? Clue: it's Norwegian.


----------



## Junelouise

PurpleFi said:


> The UK may have gone metric, but I was out that day so I am still 5 ft 4 7/8 inches tall.


We have been metric here in Canada for a long time, but I still convert everything to Imperial measure when I am baking, cooking, knitting patterns, etc.

June


----------



## Junelouise

KateB said:


> Morning Angela! Unfortunately I'll be joining you in looking for the bottom of the ironing pile today. :-(


I don't iron clothes unless absolutely necessary! I take them out of the dryer and fold them right away!

June


----------



## Designer1234

pammie1234 said:


> I think I have only known the flag with the maple leaf. What did the first one look like?


much like the flags of Australia, New Zealand and Britain. The Union Jack. I have to admit I like our maple leaf now.


----------



## Sorlenna

jknappva said:


> with a houseful of puppies, two of them HAVE to be for you!
> Junek


Oh, her giving them to me isn't the problem. Someone around here needs a come to Jesus talk about how much I NEED them.

Southern Gal, my papaw used to say he felt like he'd "been drug through a knothole back'ards." I think I know the feeling you're describing! :shock: Feel better soon!

Welcome to the new voices, too!

I've set the chart right (I hope!) but can't focus on numbers with the "big game" on--so far, not even impressed with the commercials. :thumbdown: Anyway, I'll get back to this somewhat mindless project for now.


----------



## Designer1234

Junelouise said:


> I don't iron clothes unless absolutely necessary! I take them out of the dryer and fold them right away!
> 
> June


me too, and some I take out a little damp and hang them up right away. saves a lot of ironing.


----------



## cmaliza

~~~Just checking in...the football (American version) game has been a doozy so far. 1/4 done...and the score is 22-0 for Seattle. Still early, but it has been quite a game so far. Many unexpected plays (or lack thereof).
TTYL...Carol il/oh


----------



## nicho

darowil said:


> Yes it was- I learnt that yesterday. But not why it was named after him.


Re Ayers House in Adelaide. Love that place - what an elegant home.

Not exactly sure why William Gosse (who discovered the Rock in 1873) named it after Sir Henry Ayers but by this time, Ayers was a wealthy fellow (made money in mining) and a long-serving influential politician. I think by 1873 he had been Premier of South Australia either a number of times or for a substantial while, so I guess they figured it was time something significant was named in his honour!

It was renamed Uluru in 1993 and now it is considered disrespectful to Aboriginal people to climb the Rock. It is of considerable significance in Aboriginal culture and a truly beautful Australian icon.

And now that I have caught up, I am going to say goodbye and go knit for a while - some booties and a cap to go with the 5 hour sweater and then I'll try to finish my wattle themed square for the KAP afghan. My bobbles of yellow leave a little to be desired but I think you will be able to recognise what they are supposed to be!


----------



## pammie1234

Gwen, my GM started to teach me to tat, but high school got in the way! I would love to learn, but haven't even begun to look up videos or books. I think I have her shuttle somewhere in the things I got from my mom. Your hearts are great, and it looks like you have learned to tat!

The Super Bowl is the biggest football game in the US. It is supposed to prove the best team in the nation. I am watching this year because I like the teams that are playing. The commercials are always outstanding; some are sweet and sentimental and others are funny. I love sports, mainly basketball, baseball, football, and hockey. I will also watch tennis some. I will be watching the Olympics as much as possible. New York did a fantastic job on the Star Spangled Banner; beautiful and classy.

No groundhog saw his shadow in Texas. It is rainy, cold, and cloudy. I'm really tired of this weather. I shouldn't complain though with what other parts are having. Forgive me. I don't know how Groundhog Day started, but I think it's kind of cute. We watched a video at school on Friday, and it gave the percentage of correctness. I think it was rather small, but I can't remember for sure. I think it could have started with a Native American tradition, but that is only a guess. That may be something I may check on.

I think the teacher was correct in telling the student to look up the answer. Children are totally given everything immediately, and that is what they expect. I'm seeing less and less of creative play. Imagination is not encouraged by video games. Times are so different, and I'm sure not totally bad, but I do wish that more children knew how to play and pretend.

Prayers are being sent for those in need. I hope that all are able to be healed soon.


----------



## Junelouise

jknappva said:


> After seeing the prices you and Julie pay for groceries, I'm going to remind myself NOT to complain about ours!
> Junek


I paid $ 3.99 yesterday for a pack of 4 small ones, 2 red, one orange and 1 yellow. It depends on which store you shop at..the store I was at first wanted $ 4.99 which I am too cheap to pay! I put peppers in my chili. A lot of the fresh produce is really expensive right now as it has to be imported from Mexico, or Chile or southern USA.

June

June


----------



## pacer

darowil said:


> How wonderful that he was prepeared to share his faith that way and that he has continued to cling fast to it as he matures. And perfectly resonable to put Jesus in there, difficult for a teacher to argue against his choice unless something had been said that the person had to be have been alive to have the impact. And then of course he could have tried argueing that Jesus is alive but that may have been a bit more difficult to have accepted even though it is true.


He simply commented on how Jesus was kind to others and did wonderful things for other people and has set the example on how to be kind and caring to others in his life. He basically stated that we should live a life of caring and compassion. It is a better perspective than many students in his class had on life. My son has fought to stay alive so does not take life for granted. He truly appreciates the miracle of life that he has been given. He had a similar immune system disorder as Faith has. He received the same treatments that she still needs, but fortunately my son no longer needs them to survive. I do watch him when he falls ill as things can go really bad - fast. He was sick a couple of years ago and could not get out of bed to go to the bathroom and could not flip his phone open to call into work. My husband had to help him to do these things. His boss asked me later why DS#1 didn't call in for himself so I told them why. They were surprised as to how sick he can really get. Fortunately he does not get sick very often anymore. Last year he called home and said if he did not make it home in 30 minutes to come looking for him. It only took 5-7 minutes to get home from work. As soon as he walked in I asked if he was sick, he said that his ears hurt really bad. I took him immediately to immediate care and the doctor tried to convince us that his ears weren't bad just a little red and possibly an infection starting. She didn't want to give him a prescription for antibiotics as he should wait a few days to see if it got worse. She wrote the prescription since it was a holiday week and we filled it. It took several days after starting the antibiotics before the pain and throbbing went away. Good thing I went with him and I didn't back down to the doctor. Needless to say that my son knows that life is a gift to be valued and taken care of.


----------



## nicho

Hello Shirley, just noticed you are online too. How are you going? Hope the shoulder is responding to the latest injection. Best wishes to your DIL for her surgery. Hope all goes well for her. Enjoy your time with GD - she sounds a delight.

Take care of yourself too.


----------



## pammie1234

Sorlenna said:


> Oh, her giving them to me isn't the problem. Someone around here needs a come to Jesus talk about how much I NEED them.
> 
> Southern Gal, my papaw used to say he felt like he'd "been drug through a knothole back'ards." I think I know the feeling you're describing! :shock: Feel better soon!
> 
> Welcome to the new voices, too!
> 
> I've set the chart right (I hope!) but can't focus on numbers with the "big game" on--so far, not even impressed with the commercials. :thumbdown: Anyway, I'll get back to this somewhat mindless project for now.


I just saw an excellent Coke commercial. I've seen previews of some of the beer commercials that made me cry! Maybe they will all be in the second half.


----------



## cmaliza

gottastch said:


> Thank you all so very much for the kind comments regarding my tatted hearts. It was quite a challenge for me. I still get confused with directions and they all seem a little different. Just when I get used to 5p5 (5 double stitches, picot, 5 double stitches), another pattern might read 5 - 5 with the dash indicating a picot. I just seem to have a mental block sometimes with some of that stuff. I am determined and hope to learn more. My first loves are still knitting and crochet but I love to learn new things so will keep plugging along  Back to the tatted hearts...the first light pink one took me all afternoon and I was almost in tears but I eventually caught on. It seemed like I wasted a lot of thread but thank goodness it really wasn't all that much...it just looks bad. Kitty Cocoa was right by my side and I think was hoping there would be more threads (for her to hopefully to mess with) - LOL    DH didn't quite understand, when he got home, and looked at my afternoon's "work." He had that bewildered look on his face...the 'is that it?' look. He knows me well enough to not have said it but he can't hide a thing from me


~~~Oh my..... This picture is dramatic.
I know next to nothing about tatting. I don't even know if this picture is a mess or what it is supposed to look like. I'm in line with your husband...in that I haven't a clue! sorry. I was truly impressed with the completed hearts you posted and I do see hints of another one in this picture. 
:-D :-D I'll say "well done!" and I appreciate that it has been a lot of work! :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## cmaliza

budasha said:


> I just want to thank all of you for your messages of sympathy. At this difficult time, it is heart-warming to know that so many of you care. I just realized that I didn't log off so you may have thought I've been on. As soon as I'm able, I'll be back to join you.
> 
> Liz


~~~Take care of yourself. We will always be here when needed. Just think of us and we will "be there". Hugs and warm thoughts your way.
Carol il/oh


----------



## RookieRetiree

You should get a free replacement for the split needle..I always have .



Bulldog said:


> Good Afternoon, my precious family,
> It has rained all day here today and been damp and cold. Sure did have to urge to stay under the covers this morning, but glad I didnt. Preacher had one of those sermons in which you could hear a pin drop. A group of us meet after services ea Sunday for lunch and carried on a good discussion about it. I always love our meals after church with good friends. Of coarse I managed to drop a big blob of salad with dressing on my jacket, top, and pants. How I hit all three behooves me. More stains for the washroom.
> I have been on KTP every since I got home. If I would spend more time off here and knitting I would get a lot more done! Must learn to manage my time better.
> I have high hopes of getting back to my cabinet, closet, and drawer cleaning this week. I am not going to overdo though. I will take it slow until strength is better.
> I have been struggling with my square. I am using the Caron Simply Soft, as I had some pretty colors in it, but my yarn kept splitting. I am using my 16 fixed Harmony size 8 needle. I finally got smart and looked at the needle under my magnifying glass on my sewing light. It is split from the tip all the way up the sharp part. I will have to call tomorrow and order another one. I am sure they will not replace it, as Allyson gave me the whole set of fixed 16s two or three Christmases ago.
> Carol, I am so sorry you are having to wear that wretched boot. They do tend to be cumbersome and wear one out. I loved your scarf and hat. Beautiful. I have never made anything with alpaca. I am just now at 68 learning of all the yarns out there besides Red Heart and box store brands.
> Shirley, please dont stress over your workshop. I know you want to provide all your valuable info, but no one wants you in pain or sick either. Enjoy Haley and rest. It will come in time.
> Would someone please let me know what has happened to Liz (buddasha). I tried to look at past posts (saw I missed some beautiful pictures) and could not find anything.
> Will now close and see what I can do on my squares. I Love You All to the Moon and Back.Betty


----------



## cmaliza

pacer said:


> Faith's mom indicated that yesterday was not a good day so we are praying for a better day today. She has her hope beads hanging on the IV pole. For every test, procedure and surgery she has had in her life, the parents add a bead to the string. It has many beads on it already. Mom said she just looked at the beads of hope "necklace" and remembered to stay strong and have faith that her Faith will overcome this.
> 
> ~~~Thanks for the update. Let Faith's mom know (I'm sure you have) that the prayer warriors of the KTP are fully in her corner. We are sending her as much support & energy as possible. CArol il/oh


----------



## DaylilyDawn

Hello everyone,
Well today we had some sunshine after 4 days of rain and cold temps. The tutorial of knitting gloves on a circular needle is coming along with several people posting progress pictures , each one has a very pretty color of chosen yarn. Sam, the young man who got burned, did they take him to a Burn Trauma center? When my hubby got burned in an accident at his job, he had 3rd degree burns on the backs of his hands, a spot about the size of a softball on his stomach and a smaller spot the size of a 50 cent piece on his leg up near the groin. The burns on the leg and stomach healed and he does have a scar there but his hands are a different story. He had to keep his hands bandaged with creams to keep the skin moist till the burns healed and then he had to wear pressure gloves that were made especially for him since he has large hands, he had to wear the gloves 24 hours a day for a year, only taking them off to bathe. he would have to use hand cream on his hands before putting the gloves back on. By keeping the skin moist, and pressure on the newly forming skin layer, his hands now look like they have never been burned that severely. 

Railyn, if you are having radiation therapy, and your surgery is after the radiation for the thyroid cancer, your radiation is taken internally. I had to take radioactive medicine internally and spend a night in hospital isolated from every one. 

Prayers are going out for Faith and will keep her surrounded with them.

Had to read through 45 pages before posting and I still have todays digest to go through so I am signing off.


----------



## cmaliza

jknappva said:


> Good Sunday Morning to all....Happy SuperBowl Sunday & Happy Ground Hog's Day. Yup! It's sunny here in Chicago! I've heard that Puxatauny Phil saw his shadow.....soooo...6 more weeks of winter! Do any of you in others parts of the world know about Ground Hog's Day? (Feb 2). I don't know the origin of it, but if the ground hog sees his shadow today, he gets "scared" and runs back into his hole and we will have 6 more weeks of winter. hmmmm? Just as reliable as the animlas that are picking the winner of today's Super Bowl game by eating from a specific dish, or knocking down a bucket...or whatever. Love the silliness!
> Everyone have a lovely day. I'm staying in...maybe will try to get a square going. I found the yarn..now to get a swatch done.
> Healing thoughts to all in need....cheery thoughts for all.
> Stay safe & warm (or cool as is your wont). Carol il/oh
> 
> I still think Groundhog Day was dreamed up by Punxatawney, Pa to get tourists to come to their extremely small and out of the way town!
> Believing about the groundhog and his shadow is like all the people who believed the world was coming to an end on Dec. 12, 2012 because of the Aztec/Mayan (can't remember which!) calendar because it ended then!
> But then some people latch on to anything!
> That's just me...guess I'm an old cynic! ROFL!
> Junek


~~~I think Puxsutawney PA has taken advantage...but it never hurts to have a boost to the economy from just fun. I did a little checking...the legend is rooted on old legends and traditions...Germans & Scots especially, connected to Candlemas (which I haven't figured out yet). It has to do with the changing of the seasons, farmers, and hopes for no rodents among the crops. It's a confusing history that needs more study (if interested). But, hey, as I said earlier...that's why Google was invented! :lol: :lol: I'm always a fan of events that are just fun...no politics or other interests intruding. Makes life more interesting and worthwhile.
Carol il/oh


----------



## cmaliza

thewren said:


> my goodness Kathy - you did choose the wrong time to go south - lol - glad you made it through safely.
> 
> I love roasted vegies also - don't do them very often but sure lap them up when we do.
> 
> drive safely --- sam


~~~Kinda' gives new meaning to the phrase..."going south", eh?


----------



## cmaliza

thewren said:


> that does sound good. --- sam


~~~Dreamweaver, Any chance of a recipe?


----------



## cmaliza

thewren said:


> you know darowil - I don't know - there was a period of time when it was seriously talked about but then all of a sudden you didn't hear anything about it. it would have been a difficult change for a lot of people and for teachers who would have had to teach it. I wonder - do any of you know what happened to that idea? --- sam


~~~Too many "old Foggies" stuck in their ruts! Or maybe it was the textbook lobbies????


----------



## cmaliza

thewren said:


> an easy way to do that is to just turn it over. --- sam


~~~ :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## Patches39

Bulldog said:


> Good Afternoon, my precious family,
> It has rained all day here today and been damp and cold. Sure did have to urge to stay under the covers this morning, but glad I didnt. Preacher had one of those sermons in which you could hear a pin drop. A group of us meet after services ea Sunday for lunch and carried on a good discussion about it. I always love our meals after church with good friends. Of coarse I managed to drop a big blob of salad with dressing on my jacket, top, and pants. How I hit all three behooves me. More stains for the washroom.
> I have been on KTP every since I got home. If I would spend more time off here and knitting I would get a lot more done! Must learn to manage my time better.
> I have high hopes of getting back to my cabinet, closet, and drawer cleaning this week. I am not going to overdo though. I will take it slow until strength is better.
> I have been struggling with my square. I am using the Caron Simply Soft, as I had some pretty colors in it, but my yarn kept splitting. I am using my 16 fixed Harmony size 8 needle. I finally got smart and looked at the needle under my magnifying glass on my sewing light. It is split from the tip all the way up the sharp part. I will have to call tomorrow and order another one. I am sure they will not replace it, as Allyson gave me the whole set of fixed 16s two or three Christmases ago.
> Carol, I am so sorry you are having to wear that wretched boot. They do tend to be cumbersome and wear one out. I loved your scarf and hat. Beautiful. I have never made anything with alpaca. I am just now at 68 learning of all the yarns out there besides Red Heart and box store brands.
> Shirley, please dont stress over your workshop. I know you want to provide all your valuable info, but no one wants you in pain or sick either. Enjoy Haley and rest. It will come in time.
> Would someone please let me know what has happened to Liz (buddasha). I tried to look at past posts (saw I missed some beautiful pictures) and could not find anything.
> Will now close and see what I can do on my squares. I Love You All to the Moon and Back.Betty


Nice avatar, lovely couple.


----------



## cmaliza

PurpleFi said:


> I tried that once when I was in a small sail boat coming into Cape Town harbour and there was a huge Chinese tanker bearing down on us - guess who won!


~~~Not the moment to stand on principle! :-o


----------



## cmaliza

thewren said:


> that certainly was a suttle way to say good bye. --- sam suttle - totally a phonetic spelling - how do you spell it?


Subtle....tricky, eh. Kind of a "subtle" spelling.


----------



## Patches39

Designer1234 said:


> I received these from my kids.


Quite lovely, children are a blessing


----------



## Pup lover

cmaliza said:


> ~~~Kinda' gives new meaning to the phrase..."going south", eh?


Roflmao !!! :thumbup:


----------



## cmaliza

thewren said:


> thank you Julie - it just would not come out right - i wasn't hearing the "b". --- sam


~~~the "b" is a very subtle sound.....


----------



## cmaliza

Angora1 said:


> :XD: :XD: :XD: :XD: You guys are making me laugh. Love the play on words and light teasing.


~~~That's one of my favorite aspects of the KTP... :XD:


----------



## cmaliza

TNS said:


> Ooh, la,la..... Wish I could say that I had my picture taken in Harrods washrooms..... I suppose its only translating 'lavatory' from Latin roots into English tho'. Thinking of your luggage allowance, how about taking old clothes that you can discard to allow you to bring more yarn back? :roll:
> You can knit anything you and haven't got... Except shoes maybe.  anyway, sounds like you are getting as much fun planning as you expect to have there. I'm soo envious :mrgreen:


~~~and we are fully enjoying the planning on line! :thumbup:


----------



## cmaliza

Bulldog said:


> Yes, it is good that mom has agreed to some help.... But that may just be her way to get sprung!!! I have yet to call brother and tell him what I have arranged and can't decide on how to reconfigure bathtub area, but it will all get done eventually. You are so right.... Gerry and I just need a break and a chance to do some long overdue things for ourselves...... If the nursing home and the rehab place and the hospital and her Dr. had their way, she would go to assisted living, so I hope this arrangement to keep her on her home will work out for the time being, anyhow.
> 
> Jynx, stick to your guns. You and Gerri, apparently are the ones who will have to exhibit tough love. You little body has told you time and again you cannot keep going at this pace. If you weren't here, do you seriously think your brothers or their spouses would do what you have been doing?
> It is time for much needed R & R for you and Gerri, sweet lady.


~~~so....tell us about this new avatar!


----------



## cmaliza

siouxann said:


> I have taken OLD clothes with me on vacations (undies, sweaters, pants) worn them once or twice and then left them behind in order to make room for souvenirs. I also have jam-packed a carryon size bag inside an empty check on bag so I would be sure to have enough room to bring home my goodies. Of course, that was before the charges for checked luggage.


~~~There are many donation boxes all over the US in which to deposit usable but unwanted clothes...to make room for souvenirs. Doing double duty....


----------



## cmaliza

PurpleFi said:


> So looking forward to it. :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup:


~~~Ditto ditto ditto.... :thumbup:


----------



## cmaliza

darowil said:


> Yes it was- I learnt that yesterday. But not why it was named after him.


~~~Why was it named after him?


----------



## cmaliza

darowil said:


> I use my bookmarked converter all the time (that is the only way I can tell you our temperature in Fahrenheit- I sure don't know the conversion.) though I do know what is hot or cold in both.
> At Ayers house yesterday the guide was really upset that a teacher with a class recently asked the child to look up the answer to a question rather than her telling him the answer. I didn't say at the time but I think the teacher was probably better- it teaches the kids to research and he would have learnt a lot more from looking it up than being told it was a train- or even a steam train.


~~~absolutely! Learning how to find the answers is a skill that needs to be taught. Problem-solving! That's what it is all about! :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## cmaliza

darowil said:


> I use my bookmarked converter all the time (that is the only way I can tell you our temperature in Fahrenheit- I sure don't know the conversion.) though I do know what is hot or cold in both.
> At Ayers house yesterday the guide was really upset that a teacher with a class recently asked the child to look up the answer to a question rather than her telling him the answer. I didn't say at the time but I think the teacher was probably better- it teaches the kids to research and he would have learnt a lot more from looking it up than being told it was a train- or even a steam train.


~~~absolutely! Learning how to find the answers is a skill that needs to be taught. Problem-solving! That's what it is all about! :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## cmaliza

darowil said:


> Think the China ones the worst I have come across, though some in Indonesia were pretty bad- but then they weren't public toilets. Like the pig pen- they would climb up onto the pig pen wall and squat there. As guest I wsas allowed to use the garden while the men I was with had to go and use the river.


~~~In the bush in Liberia....you just did it wherever...find your spot.


----------



## Designer1234

DaylilyDawn said:


> Hello everyone,
> The tutorial of knitting gloves on a circular needle is coming along with several people posting progress pictures , each one has a very pretty color of chosen yarn. Sam, the young man who got burned,
> Prayers are going out for Faith and will keep her surrounded with them.
> 
> \.


Your class is going beautifully. let me know when you want me to open a Parade of students' work


----------



## nittergma

How wonderful! Roses are so beautiful!


Angora1 said:


> Yes, sometimes our schedules get so busy and DH's much more than mine. Think we will open our anniversary cards tomorrow. LOL At this rate we could celebrate for another 4 wks if we did one card a week. I got him a gift certificate for Barnes and Noble. It's in one of the cards. I've already been enjoying my roses for the week.


----------



## cmaliza

darowil said:


> I assume that the Superbowl is a major sporting event but no idea if that is right- or what sport it is. Why is it such a big important event?


~~~American football. Much of this country is (Amn) football crazy. It gets TONS of press and lots of bally-hoo. Even the ads (commercials) are a big deal. Lots of bally-hoo about those,too. Some of them are quite clever.

As of this writing the score is 43-8 for Seattle. A bit of a blow-out. It is supposedly the "ultimate" game between the 2 best teams of the year. Not much of a contest this year. I was more in favor of Seattle than Denver, but I wasn't really invested in the outcome. I am more interested in the commercials...some of which are very clever this year. Just saw a yogurt ad...very funny!

In fact...I am much more of a soccer fanatic. Our son played professionally for a few years and we have invested many years in watching him play soccer (and thankfully, it helped tremendously in paying for his undergraduate education). So, we are VERY excited about World Cup. Wish we had the funds to go to Brazil. DS & DIL are trying to get tickets...not successful so far. Would be a shame for them not to go. They taught school there and both speak Portuguese....would be great for them, but tickets are VERY hard to get.

When World Cup was here in US & Chicago...we got tickets to all Chicago games....it was the MOST fantastic party! Just a party! So much fun! What I believe life should be.

Well...I could go on & on....Super Bowl is a bit of Americana.
"Bowl" because the stadia look like bowls, and are called bowls.
Carol il/oh


----------



## kehinkle

Chatty bunch this weekend. I am on pg 20 and don't know when I will catch up. Woke to rain in Columbus but snow was on the roads on my way to Toledo. Had a late lunch with DD2, her guys, my two DGDs and one DH and the two DGGSs at the only Korean restaurant in Toledo. We had lots of good food, sharing several different dishes and lots of laughs. Emmett gets around so good. Both boys were well behaved and ate the new foods. Up near Detroit now waiting to deliver at 6am. About a half hour away from there. So need to get some sleep. Not a morning person!

Phone has been acting up so went in to get a new one. Instead bought a new tablet. Phone is working fine now. Trying to get used to the new one and getting all apps on it. Can still use the old one with wifi. 
Having a hard time with the typing right now. 
Mary, prayers for Faith and her family. Also for anyone who needs them. Daralene, thanks for your pm.


----------



## kehinkle

Guess I will close this and hop into bed. Have a great start to your week.

Kathy


----------



## cmaliza

darowil said:


> And delicious they are. So are what a guess you could call 'crisp butties'. And those aren't hot so a bit better for lunch, though I think the crisps would be getting soggy if in the bread all the time. But a pack of crisps and bittered bread works well.
> The English distinction between chips and crisps is so sensible- here we tend to call both chips.Which does get awkward at times. We will add hot, but don't say cold chips for crisps.


~~~I'm confused....what's a crisp & what's a chip?
We have French Fries and potato chips. Are your chips French Fries....and crisps are our potato chips?


----------



## Lurker 2

darowil said:


> I started off assuming that you once had pounds shillings and pence and then realised that it was assumption and had better notstate it as a fact. Maybe you just used the barter system?!!!
> When did you change over? We were 1966, UK if I remember from a recent quiz was 1974 (not that use dollars, but decimal now)


July 20- 22 1967- never to be forgotten because it coincided with my 21st birthday! Banks were closed for those days to get up to speed. It was really odd dealing in the 'funny' money on the 23rd.
The penny became twice it's value at 1 cent- which I always reckoned was the beginning of out roaring inflation. We now have the 10 cent piece as our smallest currency.


----------



## cmaliza

pammie1234 said:


> I think I have only known the flag with the maple leaf. What did the first one look like?


~~~I'm curious, too.


----------



## tami_ohio

Bonnie, some fish can be fishy tasting, even fresh caught. For Lake Erie Perch, and Walleye, the larger they are the fishier they taste. Or maybe I should say stronger they taste. I don't buy fish at the supermarket. I don't trust it. We have several "fish houses" locally that get fish fresh from the Lake.

I had Mom today, and didn't get much done. I took her for a 2 hour ride after I picked her up. I have had, for me, a major fibromyalgia flare. By the time I had chili made for dinner, I could hardly hold my spoon to eat it. I did a little knitting on my aunt's hat, but not much. I'm glad DH was home to go with me to take Mom back to my brother's. I am trying to catch up reading, but as this is pg 26 out of 47 I don't think I will make it. It's 10:00pm here. I need to go to bed. I'll read a few more pages, then will say good night.

Tami


----------



## Patches39

Night all, had a good day, pray that all have a blessed tomorrow, may it be filled with lots of love and peace and healing,


----------



## Lurker 2

cmaliza said:


> ~~~I'm confused....what's a crisp & what's a chip?
> We have French Fries and potato chips. Are your chips French Fries....and crisps are our potato chips?


Crisps are about .5 mm to 2mm thick, and come in sealed packets- often now flavoured- like sour cream and chives- French Fries and larger (a la MacDonalds) can more easily be made at home. Personally I like a bacon butty better.


----------



## cmaliza

Designer1234 said:


> I received these from my kids.


~~~beautiful! mmmmm...they smell glorious!


----------



## tami_ohio

Shirley, Prayers go up for your DIL. Take your time on the water color tips. 

Math is my weak spot. Metric? Good thing there is an APP for that!

Tami


----------



## cmaliza

pacer said:


> Shirley...your avatar makes me smile. I love that picture of you. I am enjoying your watercolor tips. I have downloaded what my computer allows me to which is almost all of it. There was one on light that didn't download though. Don't over due it. We don't want you to be hurting while you have Haley hanging out with you. What an honor to have her with you for a few days. Imagine all the hugs and loving you will be getting.
> 
> So the SuperBowl game is on at our home. DH is watching it. Matthew went to his room to hang out on the computer, but he will come down and snack on the sausages cooked in barbecue sauce. He talked me into getting them yesterday and made sure that I had my crockpot available to make them in. What a simple thing I can do for him and he is so happy to have the treat.
> My DS#1 is at his friend's home making soap and possibly helping to deliver a baby goat or maybe more than one. If that happens, it will be his first opportunity to see an animal being born. Can't wait to hear of his adventures from today. Needless to say, the boys don't have any interest in football. One loves his art and computer time and the other enjoys his computer time, playing symphony music and ballroom dancing. Both of the boys have a love for classical music and have since babies. They hardly ever watch tv. They use to read a lot of books, but now do a lot of reading on the computer. My oldest has even done some writing on the computer, but I have never read any of his work as it is done under a pseudo name and he has never disclosed it to me. I trust him as I know he is a man of faith and shares that in his writing, as he has mentioned it before. I know when he was in high school he told me he might get a bad grade on one of his assignments so I asked him why. He told me the assignment was to write about the 3 most influential people in his life. He wrote about his band director and Jesus. I can't remember who the 3rd person was. He didn't go real religious in his explanation, but rather explained how Jesus lived his life so that others could learn how to live making good choices and to do good things for others. He did not fail that assignment which I was happy for him. He is a wonderful young man and hopefully he will have the opportunity to be a dad some day. He will be a wonderful husband and dad some day.


~~~What a joy that you share your delight and excitement about your sons with us. It makes me smile to hear the love and adoration in your words. :thumbup: :thumbup:
Carol il/oh


----------



## cmaliza

pammie1234 said:


> I think the teacher was correct in telling the student to look up the answer. Children are totally given everything immediately, and that is what they expect. I'm seeing less and less of creative play. Imagination is not encouraged by video games. Times are so different, and I'm sure not totally bad, but I do wish that more children knew how to play and pretend.
> 
> ~~~You hit the nail on the head....NO imagination! Think about it...ANY progress is because someone thought outside of the box! Used his/her imagination....because what we know (in the box) is not working...we need something new. That's why all of my teaching was geared to using the imagination....creativity. Wish all teachers stressed this.


----------



## pammie1234

Many of the products bought here are in both metric and standard. I have taught both for many years even though I grew up using standard. My feeling is that we should have just switched cold turkey. It is more confusing to keep using both. Metric is much easier since it is based on 10. Sometimes the US makes things more difficult than they need to be. Of course, I am less comfortable with metric, and I usually use standard, but not always. Height and weight are the most confusing to me.


----------



## Cashmeregma

Junelouise said:


> I love seed stitch..would rather have that as a border than garter stitch!
> 
> June


I hadn't thought of seed stitch for the afghan square borders. :idea:


----------



## Cashmeregma

I've never heard of Korstop Machriste. I'll bet there are some on here that have.


----------



## redriet60

siouxann said:


> Have any of you taken Lipitor for cholesterol? What have your experiences been? I've been taking it for over a year now and have such pain and muscle weakness in my leg that I sometimes need a cane to get around. I wondered if that was normal or if I needed to try to get a doctor's appointment to have her check it out.


I was taking Lipitor for a while, and got terrible leg cramps at night, so I quit taking it. This is the third medication for cholesterol I have tried, and they all have the same side affects on me. Besides that they are all bad for your liver. I take fish oil capsules, and I need to exercise more, hopefully that will be enough.


----------



## Bulldog

Well, just couldn't stand it. Here I am peeking in one more time before I call it a day. I am so tired for some reason and this weather has my back and shoulder singing.
Carol, my avatar is a picture of Jim & I...younger and in better health and before I let my hair color go. Blurry for some reason. I have several to put up at different intervals, then I will put the ole gray mare up again!
Junelouise and knittingaway...welcome. The more the merrier here. We love sharing our recipes, our work, and have soft shoulders for any who need a comfy place to land. We play nice here so it's a good place to be. Looking forward to getting to know you.
Shirley, your flowers are beautiful. What thoughtful children you have! I will continue to lift up your DIL
Marachristie, what is korstop?
Donna, I am so sorry you are not feeling well. L,et's pray this week will be better.
Mary, I can hear the love and pride in your "voice" when you talk of your sons and am sure they are fine young men because of the Mother who raised them. Continue to pray for Faith
Tami, I am so sorry your fibromyalgia is giving you such pain. You will be on my lips in prayer for relief tonight.
Liz, darling, I am so very saddened to hear of your tragic news. Rest assured, every prayer warrior here is at work for you that He will wrap you in His arms and carry you throughout the days to come and that you will find comfort and peace.
I finished my first square and I won't say it Carol but you know what I am thinking. LOL! I cannot believe I had so much trouble with such a simple little square but I did get right gauge. Will start another one tomorrow. Jim is cooking his famous pepper steak! I Love You To The Moon and Back...Betty


----------



## Bonnie7591

PurpleFi said:


> Nice idea, but I couldn't possibly do that, cos anything that is old gets taken to bits and made into something else :roll:


I'm glad to hear I'm not the only one who does that, I cut up all my uniform tops when I retired & made I Spy quilts for kids, still have enough patches for 3 more. i had nice bright uniforms with cartoon characters etc so couldn't bear to just throw them away. I got teased by friends for doing that.


----------



## Cashmeregma

cmaliza said:


> ~~~beautiful! mmmmm...they smell glorious!


Wow, how did you get scratch and sniff. I want that too. :XD:


----------



## cmaliza

tami_ohio said:


> Bonnie, some fish can be fishy tasting, even fresh caught. For Lake Erie Perch, and Walleye, the larger they are the fishier they taste. Or maybe I should say stronger they taste. I don't buy fish at the supermarket. I don't trust it. We have several "fish houses" locally that get fish fresh from the Lake.
> 
> I had Mom today, and didn't get much done. I took her for a 2 hour ride after I picked her up. I have had, for me, a major fibromyalgia flare. By the time I had chili made for dinner, I could hardly hold my spoon to eat it. I did a little knitting on my aunt's hat, but not much. I'm glad DH was home to go with me to take Mom back to my brother's. I am trying to catch up reading, but as this is pg 26 out of 47 I don't think I will make it. It's 10:00pm here. I need to go to bed. I'll read a few more pages, then will say good night.
> 
> Tami


~~~Tami...do you have any favorite restaurants around you that you would recommend for their fresh perch?
Carol il/oh


----------



## Bonnie7591

Kathleendoris said:


> A sandwich of French fries is what we call a 'chip butty'! It does need to be eaten hot, though, so would not work for packed lunches!


I have heard of that before & think it sounds terrible but someone I worked with also used to eat mashed potate & turnip sandwiches, yuck!


----------



## Cashmeregma

Bulldog, love the avatar. What a beauty you are.


----------



## Angelyaya5

Thank you Sam for my chair and the cuppa invite! I am bowled over, I was just checking back and couldn't believe my eyes, over 48 pages of wonderful comments, how fun! I better take one of those speed reading courses to keep up.
Signing off everyone, nite for now!
Blessings,
Jodi


----------



## cmaliza

Bulldog said:


> Well, just couldn't stand it. Here I am peeking in one more time before I call it a day. I am so tired for some reason and this weather has my back and shoulder singing.
> Carol, my avatar is a picture of Jim & I...younger and in better health and before I let my hair color go. Blurry for some reason. I have several to put up at different intervals, then I will put the ole gray mare up again!
> Junelouise and knittingaway...welcome. The more the merrier here. We love sharing our recipes, our work, and have soft shoulders for any who need a comfy place to land. We play nice here so it's a good place to be. Looking forward to getting to know you.
> Shirley, your flowers are beautiful. What thoughtful children you have! I will continue to lift up your DIL
> Marachristie, what is korstop?
> Donna, I am so sorry you are not feeling well. L,et's pray this week will be better.
> Mary, I can hear the love and pride in your "voice" when you talk of your sons and am sure they are fine young men because of the Mother who raised them. Continue to pray for Faith
> Tami, I am so sorry your fibromyalgia is giving you such pain. You will be on my lips in prayer for relief tonight.
> Liz, darling, I am so very saddened to hear of your tragic news. Rest assured, every prayer warrior here is at work for you that He will wrap you in His arms and carry you throughout the days to come and that you will find comfort and peace.
> I finished my first square and I won't say it Carol but you know what I am thinking. LOL! I cannot believe I had so much trouble with such a simple little square but I did get right gauge. Will start another one tomorrow. Jim is cooking his famous pepper steak! I Love You To The Moon and Back...Betty


~~~If you managed a successful square..you need to give the particulars...needle size, co # of sts, etc. stitch or pattern. I'm still gathering courage to start..... :roll: 
Love your avatar picture...lovely couple!


----------



## cmaliza

Angora1 said:


> Wow, how did you get scratch and sniff. I want that too. :XD:


~~~it's that old imagination thing.... :-D :-D


----------



## Cashmeregma

cmaliza said:


> ~~~I'm confused....what's a crisp & what's a chip?
> We have French Fries and potato chips. Are your chips French Fries....and crisps are our potato chips?


When I moved to the States, that was confusing. Fish and chips are fish and french fries. Spelling is different and different words for things. Serviette is a napkin, napkin is a diaper, and I've forgotten a lot. Couch is a chesterfield. I don't think I had potato chips back then so don't remember what they were called.


----------



## Bonnie7591

pammie1234 said:


> I think I have only known the flag with the maple leaf. What did the first one look like?


We have only had our current flag since 1965. See attached for previous one

http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Canadian_Red_Ensign


----------



## Cashmeregma

Carol, Worsted yarn US size 8 needles. I did a gauge swatch and got 4 stitches to the inch so did 4x8=32. Cast on 32 stitches and do your thing. If you are going to do a pattern then do your swatch in pattern. A cable will use up 2 stitches. Some patterns may still be 4 stitches to the inch but a gauge swatch is good to see what the pattern uses up. That will surely change things, but 4 sts. to the in. was stockinette.


----------



## cmaliza

~~~ahhh...I reached the "end" before I fell asleep. It has been a fun day - between KTP, knitting, e-mail chatting with DS, watching the Super Bowl....and a peaceful day with DH...no stress...ready for bed. Tomorrow we try a shower with my whole leg wrapped in a garbage bag. Sounds like "fun". However...I really need to wash my hair..these temporary measures just aren't cutting it! Good grief..this aging/deteriorating stuff is annoying!

Sweet dreams to all...healing & soothing prayers for all...hope tomorrow is gentle. hugs...Carol il/oh


----------



## Cashmeregma

cmaliza said:


> ~~~ahhh...I reached the "end" before I fell asleep. It has been a fun day - between KTP, knitting, e-mail chatting with DS, watching the Super Bowl....and a peaceful day with DH...no stress...ready for bed. Tomorrow we try a shower with my whole leg wrapped in a garbage bag. Sounds like "fun". However...I really need to wash my hair..these temporary measures just aren't cutting it! Good grief..this aging/deteriorating stuff is annoying!
> 
> Sweet dreams to all...healing & soothing prayers for all...hope tomorrow is gentle. hugs...Carol il/oh


What happened????


----------



## Railyn

I just lost a long story but I will try again. If anyone can mess up a computer, it is definately me. I went out to clean up the kitchen and had a loaf of bread I made today and was trying to wrap it in plastic and the next thing I knew, a bottle of vanilla extract was on the floor with a million pieces of glass in the middle of a puddle of vanilla. I cleaned up the mess, somewhat with a paper towel. Decided I needed to mop the floor so got out my trusty mop and bucket. filled the bucket with soapy water and as I was putting the bucket on the floor, discovered that the bucket had a big hole in the bottom. Now I have water and vanilla mixed together. At least the kitchen spells good. Now I will find another bucket and finish the job. By the way, I am laughing. It struck me as funny.
Now to go finish the job and get the floor cleaned.


----------



## Cashmeregma

cmaliza said:


> ~~~it's that old imagination thing.... :-D :-D


Imagination and out of the box thinking. :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## Cashmeregma

Railyn said:


> I just lost a long story but I will try again. If anyone can mess up a computer, it is definately me. I went out to clean up the kitchen and had a loaf of bread I made today and was trying to wrap it in plastic and the next thing I knew, a bottle of vanilla extract was on the floor with a million pieces of glass in the middle of a puddle of vanilla. I cleaned up the mess, somewhat with a paper towel. Decided I needed to mop the floor so got out my trusty mop and bucket. filled the bucket with soapy water and as I was putting the bucket on the floor, discovered that the bucket had a big hole in the bottom. Now I have water and vanilla mixed together. At least the kitchen spells good. Now I will find another bucket and finish the job. By the way, I am laughing. It struck me as funny.
> Now to go finish the job and get the floor cleaned.


Oh Railyn, you are just like me. How frustrating, but I was thinking that I'll bet your house smells good. Glad you saw the humor in it. Thanks for stopping by to tell us about it.


----------



## Bonnie7591

Angora1 said:


> Wow, how did you get scratch and sniff. I want that too. :XD:


 :lol:

Shirley, what a beautiful bouquet!


----------



## siouxann

Angora1 said:


> The Liberian Bread Recipe from Liberianforum.com. They said a Liberian will say he hasn't eaten if he hasn't had his rice, so not surprising that the bread is made with rice. My granddaughter's recipe was left at school, so this is the site she got it from. Siouxann had asked for it.
> 
> http://www.liberianforum.com/recipe.htm
> Liberian Rice Bread
> 
> Yield: 8 x 12-inch bread
> 
> This rice bread is the typical recipe used by the Liberian housewife. It is not too sweet, can be used as a coffee cake or as a bread, and stays moist for a full week.
> 
> In a 4 quart bowl:
> 
> Combine: 2 cups CREAM OF RICE (cereal)
> 
> 3 cups MASHED BANANAS
> 1/2 cup VEGETABLE OIL
> 4 Tbs. SUGAR
> 1/2 tsp. NUTMEG
> 1 tsp. SALT
> 1 cup WATER
> 1 tsp. BAKING SODA.
> Stir until thoroughly blended.
> 
> Bake in a well-greased 8 x 12-inch rectangular or 9-inch round cake pan at 400' for 30 minutes.
> 
> Test with a toothpick (when it comes out dry, bread is done)
> 
> I didn't put the caps in, I just copied and pasted it. Hope that's ok.


Thank you so much Angora! It sounds delish. It will definitely get made this week, as soon as I get the cereal and some more bananas.


----------



## martina

Lurker 2 said:


> Crisps are about .5 mm to 2mm thick, and come in sealed packets- often now flavoured- like sour cream and chives- French Fries and larger (a la MacDonalds) can more easily be made at home. Personally I like a bacon butty better.


I prefer chip butties, but bacon ones are good too, as are fish finger butties or sausage butties, with brown sauce on the latter of course.


----------



## sassafras123

Bonnie7591 said:


> :lol:
> 
> Shirley, what a beautiful bouquet!


 thank you so much for pictures and techniques. Look very helpful. You are a wonder. Windy and chilly so spent a lot of time in bed. Did set up a still life of fruit bowl and drew it. But I'm too tired to start to paint. I had hoped to paint daily. But for today setting up, cleaning paint tray will have to do. We haven't even taken our walk.
Pup Lover, I love seed stitch too. Have made several scarfs with it.
CLewis, JuneLouise. GAknitter, welcome.
Angora, your DGD's bread sounds scrumptious hope to try soon.
Tami, hope fm flare subsides. Several of us here have fm so know what it is like.


----------



## darowil

Here are a couple pf photos from Vicky's wedding reception- not for the people in them but for the room. Ayers House uses part of it as function rooms and they had there recetion there so here are a couple of phots that show the room reasonably well.


----------



## darowil

pammie1234 said:


> I think the teacher was correct in telling the student to look up the answer. Children are totally given everything immediately, and that is what they expect. I'm seeing less and less of creative play. Imagination is not encouraged by video games. Times are so different, and I'm sure not totally bad, but I do wish that more children knew how to play and pretend.


It was amazing to me to think that you could get an 8 year old to do that there and then on his iPad which he had on the excursion with him. My girls where just at the time when a few schools expected senior students to have there own laptops. And certainly computers of any description where not essential at home let alone one each when they were 8. In fact there classrooms had one computer each!

I remember when my two where about that age we had a meeting at the school and we were told that the reason for so much less rote learning now is that it was essential that students could reasearch the answers because of th eknowledge they would need as adults wan't yet known. And if all there knew was what they were taught at school they would very quickly become lost as this info would be well nigh useless. Research then meant going to the library and seaching the catalogue not googling.


----------



## darowil

pacer said:


> Needless to say that my son knows that life is a gift to be valued and taken care of.


And that is one of the positive things to come from illness. But it must be very hard to deal with- and hard to let him become independent I should think. With your boys problems you would all learn to appreciate what you have.


----------



## darowil

cmaliza said:


> ~~~Too many "old Foggies" stuck in their ruts! Or maybe it was the textbook lobbies????


Its hard at first- and very hard for the older ones to deal with but it makes so much much sense to have all the measurements in lots of tens, 100s etc. No trying to remember how many feet in a yard, yards in a mile etc. 3 feet in a yard but no idea how many yards to a mile. Let alone when you start worrying about chains etc. If I remember rightly a cricket pitch is 22 chains long- but as I have no idea how long a chain is this is not much help. ANd much easier maths to deal with as well.
I'm probably in the best age bracket for it- changed around the time I was finishing school so easier to adapt but can also work in feet and inches or lbs and ounces with reasonable ease. ANd because we had 3 years in London which was no where near as metricised (is that a word?) as we were my two can also work in either if need be. 
With things like road signs we simply went straight to kms no signs with both. The theory was that people would learn the new lengths if they didn't have the old ones there as well. So we all immediately learnt what 60kms was in miles instead of looking at the miles and using that. I assume they did the same for weights etc- I certainly don't ever remeber seeing prices for both kgs and lbs.

Surely the textbook publishers etc would have loved it- think of all those new books they would have had to print and sell!


----------



## darowil

cmaliza said:


> ~~~Why was it named after him?


No idea why he had Ayers rock named after him.
Well actually at a guess the Northern Territory at one stage was under South Australia as far as government went and Henry Ayers was a many times leader of the state so maybe he was the leader at the time. And also had other important roles- rather amazing how he succeeded in a society that was so set in the roles people had in society.
http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Henry_Ayers tells a little about him for any one interested.
When googling him almost all the references are to a book called Henry Ayers:the man who became a rock. Which I have just put a hold on- maybe in a few weeks I can tell you all why!


----------



## darowil

cmaliza said:


> ~~~I'm confused....what's a crisp & what's a chip?
> We have French Fries and potato chips. Are your chips French Fries....and crisps are our potato chips?


In the UK chips are hot your Frech Fries and crisps are are what I assume are potato chips. But here we tend to use the same term for both.


----------



## darowil

Lurker 2 said:


> July 20- 22 1967- never to be forgotten because it coincided with my 21st birthday! Banks were closed for those days to get up to speed. It was really odd dealing in the 'funny' money on the 23rd.
> The penny became twice it's value at 1 cent- which I always reckoned was the beginning of out roaring inflation. We now have the 10 cent piece as our smallest currency.


We still have a 5 cent but they are talking of getting rid of it.


----------



## darowil

pammie1234 said:


> Many of the products bought here are in both metric and standard. I have taught both for many years even though I grew up using standard. My feeling is that we should have just switched cold turkey. It is more confusing to keep using both. Metric is much easier since it is based on 10. Sometimes the US makes things more difficult than they need to be. Of course, I am less comfortable with metric, and I usually use standard, but not always. Height and weight are the most confusing to me.


As I said we went cold turkey. I have no ides about American heights and weights. We used feet and inches and lbs and stones, so inches and pounds meant nothing to me- and the maths to conver them is far too hard to do in my head. As well as remembering what I need to divide by.


----------



## nittergma

I'm caught up for now and need to head to bed. Blessings all. nittergma


----------



## darowil

Bonnie7591 said:


> I have heard of that before & think it sounds terrible but someone I worked with also used to eat mashed potate & turnip sandwiches, yuck!


Chip Butty with hot chips, butter and fresh white bread is delicious (not overly healthy though!)


----------



## darowil

nittergma said:


> I'm caught up for now and need to head to bed. Blessings all. nittergma


sleep well. or should I say sleep tight. 
The beds used to have ropes for the mattress to lie on. The ropes would be wet and then tightened and as they dried they would tighten even more those making a reasonably firm base. More tirivia coutesty of Ayers House


----------



## Lurker 2

martina said:


> I prefer chip butties, but bacon ones are good too, as are fish finger butties or sausage butties, with brown sauce on the latter of course.


Especially when it is with my home-made bread!


----------



## TNS

PurpleFi said:


> Nice idea, but I couldn't possibly do that, cos anything that is old gets taken to bits and made into something else :roll:


'Mornin' Purple! Wild weather here- very high tide plus strong wind is making the breakwater look like a waterfall, and high tide time is in another 45 mins.
I'm not surprised to read that you are an avid recycler; I'm the same. Hope you have a good day today.


----------



## Onthewingsofadove

It is not even within the realm of possibility that I would be prepared to eat a white bread and french fry sandwich no matter how much gravy was around. Different tastes;I guess it's what you're used to.



darowil said:


> Chip Butty with hot chips, butter and fresh white bread is delicious (not overly healthy though!)


----------



## TNS

Designer1234 said:


> * Here is #3 - tips on painting flowerS}- Page 42 /TP JaN 31
> 
> Some of these are quite important and will make your flowers easier*


*

Thanks Shirley! What a lovely bouquet too, and it gives us another illustration for the flower painting.*


----------



## TNS

You HAVE to have tomato sauce ( ketchup) on your chip butties!


----------



## darowil

Railyn said:


> I just lost a long story but I will try again. If anyone can mess up a computer, it is definately me. I went out to clean up the kitchen and had a loaf of bread I made today and was trying to wrap it in plastic and the next thing I knew, a bottle of vanilla extract was on the floor with a million pieces of glass in the middle of a puddle of vanilla. I cleaned up the mess, somewhat with a paper towel. Decided I needed to mop the floor so got out my trusty mop and bucket. filled the bucket with soapy water and as I was putting the bucket on the floor, discovered that the bucket had a big hole in the bottom. Now I have water and vanilla mixed together. At least the kitchen spells good. Now I will find another bucket and finish the job. By the way, I am laughing. It struck me as funny.
> Now to go finish the job and get the floor cleaned.


How frustrating- but good smelling kitchen and a laugh means something good has come from it.


----------



## busyworkerbee

PurpleFi said:


> Thanks for the explanation, by the time I reread it I didn't understand it either :roll:


That's okay. This is the only way I can remember myself. Mind you, if a seed stitch pattern has an even number cast on, I check the further in instructions and either add 1 or cast on 1 less as it is fairly easy to fix a 1 stitch difference. I learnt to do this when I also kept getting rib instead of seed.


----------



## darowil

Onthewingsofadove said:


> It is not even within the realm of possibility that I would be prepared to eat a white bread and french fry sandwich no matter how much gravy was around. Different tastes;I guess it's what you're used to.


You can't spoil a good chip butty with gravy! IMHO. Can't say I have them too often, but I doenjoy them. And crisps (potato chips) are equally delicious this way. But I guess you don't fancy them either. Just as well I'm starving today or I would heading out to get the ingredients!


----------



## PurpleFi

Junelouise said:


> I love seed stitch..would rather have that as a border than garter stitch!
> 
> June


Hi Junelouise, I quite a agree with you seed stitch makes a good border. I use it for lots of things. Wish I could send you some of my green grass, we have had a mild although very wet winter here so far.


----------



## sugarsugar

Bonnie7591 said:


> Not near as well as last year when there was some sort of fun bidding war but I think it went for $130, which is not bad at all. I was disappointed my thrummed mitts only brought $15 & the wool had cost$25 but a friend of mine got them so I guess that is OK


 :thumbup:


----------



## busyworkerbee

PurpleFi said:


> I have decided that if I want to bring extra yarn back from America I will just empty London Girls case and fill it with yarn. She will never know until we get back and then it will be too late. That is unless anyone tells her :lol: :lol:


Had a thought, you could pack your clothes for trip in a slightly smaller bag then put that into a larger bag. That way, you have an empty bigger bag to fill for return trip.


----------



## PurpleFi

Bonnie7591 said:


> I'm glad to hear I'm not the only one who does that, I cut up all my uniform tops when I retired & made I Spy quilts for kids, still have enough patches for 3 more. i had nice bright uniforms with cartoon characters etc so couldn't bear to just throw them away. I got teased by friends for doing that.


If it's bigger than 2 inches by 2 inches I keep it. :thumbup:


----------



## PurpleFi

busyworkerbee said:


> Had a thought, you could pack your clothes for trip in a slightly smaller bag then put that into a larger bag. That way, you have an empty bigger bag to fill for return trip.


Thanks for that suggestion. I have a backpack that is very light and rolls up into it's own little bag so I can use that for any stash I want to bring home.
:thumbup:


----------



## PurpleFi

Good morning fro a grey and windy Surrey, I do believe I sw the sun peeking through and it hasn't rained for over 24 hrs :thumbup: 

Thank you everyone for all the helpful suggestions of how I can bring a whole alpaca farm full of yarn back with me. Do you think if I dressed an alpaca up I could pass one of for Londy?

I have, so far, a fairly easy week ahead of me so I must try and finish my aran jacket that I started back in the Dark Ages. Not quite worked out how I'm going to do the collar - or even if I am going to have a collar.

Sending healing and peaceful vibes to all who need them and huge Monday hugs to all.

Mondahy photos.....


----------



## PurpleFi

TNS said:


> 'Mornin' Purple! Wild weather here- very high tide plus strong wind is making the breakwater look like a waterfall, and high tide time is in another 45 mins.
> I'm not surprised to read that you are an avid recycler; I'm the same. Hope you have a good day today.


Mornin TNS, stay away from the waves. I can remember when we lived in Jersey going down to watch the waves crashing on the beach.
I think I can't bear to throw anything away is because, as my Mum used to say, I was born on a ration book, every little thing counted and it was almost a crime to waste things.


----------



## PurpleFi

Thanks Shirley for your painting notes, so very useful and your bouquet is lovely. Take care xxxxx


----------



## busyworkerbee

Grrrr, not happy ktp servers. For some reason I am only getting the top half of the pages, not the whole page. It is only with this site that the problem is occurring.


----------



## sugarsugar

gottastch said:


> Hi Carol, we are staying in too. Hope you are okay after all the snow you got. Sounds like the weather patterns to come will keep the snow south of us but it will funnel up right through Chicago. I hope they are wrong, for your sake. We've got plenty of snow now, in my humble opinion  Wish it wouldn't be so darn cold here though...more -25 to -30 wind chills are predicted for us - ish!


Blimey... stay warm everyone. When should it start warming a bit for you people?


----------



## sugarsugar

PurpleFi said:


> Mornin TNS, stay away from the waves. I can remember when we lived in Jersey going down to watch the waves crashing on the beach.
> I think I can't bear to throw anything away is because, as my Mum used to say, I was born on a ration book, every little thing counted and it was almost a crime to waste things.


How long did you live in Jersey? My cousin lived there for years and years..


----------



## PurpleFi

sugarsugar said:


> How long did you live in Jersey? My cousin lived there for years and years..


We lived there from 1968 - 1972 and my son was born there.


----------



## KateB

TNS said:


> Ah, Barheid


Borheid! :lol:


----------



## PurpleFi

KateB said:


> Borheid! :lol:


Morning Kate, I pronounce it Barrhead, but then I am a dumb southerner. wot comes from 'ackney! :thumbup:


----------



## KateB

Angelyaya5 said:


> Thank you Sam for my chair and the cuppa invite! I am bowled over, I was just checking back and couldn't believe my eyes, over 48 pages of wonderful comments, how fun! I better take one of those speed reading courses to keep up.
> Signing off everyone, nite for now!
> Blessings,
> Jodi


Oh we can certainly talk! :lol:


----------



## busyworkerbee

Angora1 said:


> Gottastch, went looking for your tatted hearts and found them. Oh my goodness, are they ever beautiful!!!!
> 
> For those of you who haven't seen them:
> http://www.knittingparadise.com/t-234720-13.html#4747198


Thanks for the link Angora. Gottastch, these hearts are beautiful.


----------



## busyworkerbee

Designer1234 said:


> One thing that raised the roof at first here - when the powers that be decided to change our flag. I and everyone I knew was dead against it - but I wouldn't change it for anything now. It is a beautiful flag and is known around the world. But boy oh boy, did it cause a stir.


Yes, and now New Zealand is comtemplating doing the same thing.


----------



## KateB

darowil said:


> We still have a 5 cent but they are talking of getting rid of it.


They did away with the 1/2p and then the 5p here and they made the 10p and the 50p coins smaller.


----------



## sugarsugar

jknappva said:


> Oh, my dear Liz. It's good to see your note. We will look forward to seeing you again when you have recovered.
> I'm sending my condolences again.
> Hugs, Sister of my heart.
> Junek


Ditto from me too.


----------



## KateB

darowil said:


> As I said we went cold turkey. I have no ides about American heights and weights. We used feet and inches and lbs and stones, so inches and pounds meant nothing to me- and the maths to conver them is far too hard to do in my head. As well as remembering what I need to divide by.


We always used 12 inch rulers which changed to 30cm rulers, so that's always the rough conversion I think of.


----------



## sugarsugar

thewren said:


> I think the pinwheels would freeze well and make quick snacks to nuke and eat. --- sam


I would think so too... I am going to make these. Thanks for sharing Sam.


----------



## sugarsugar

TNS said:


> That's cheating! (re. getting to the bottom of the ironing pile)


 :thumbup:


----------



## sugarsugar

darowil said:


> Today is much cooler. I must get out for a walk and do some tidying up. I've had no energy so better get something done before it warms up again.


 :thumbup: Yep the cool change did come through... 10.30pm and 16c. I have a dressing gown over me. :shock: 
Tomorrow 22c and then warming up again day by day.


----------



## sugarsugar

Page 42 and bedtime AGAIN. LOL.

DD has been unwell again for the last couple of nights. :shock: I do hope I wont be saying.... here we go again!! :?


----------



## Gweniepooh

They will repace it; they've replaced 2 of mine. 


Bulldog said:


> Good Afternoon, my precious family,
> It has rained all day here today and been damp and cold. Sure did have to urge to stay under the covers this morning, but glad I didnt. Preacher had one of those sermons in which you could hear a pin drop. A group of us meet after services ea Sunday for lunch and carried on a good discussion about it. I always love our meals after church with good friends. Of coarse I managed to drop a big blob of salad with dressing on my jacket, top, and pants. How I hit all three behooves me. More stains for the washroom.
> I have been on KTP every since I got home. If I would spend more time off here and knitting I would get a lot more done! Must learn to manage my time better.
> I have high hopes of getting back to my cabinet, closet, and drawer cleaning this week. I am not going to overdo though. I will take it slow until strength is better.
> I have been struggling with my square. I am using the Caron Simply Soft, as I had some pretty colors in it, but my yarn kept splitting. I am using my 16 fixed Harmony size 8 needle. I finally got smart and looked at the needle under my magnifying glass on my sewing light. It is split from the tip all the way up the sharp part. I will have to call tomorrow and order another one. I am sure they will not replace it, as Allyson gave me the whole set of fixed 16s two or three Christmases ago.
> Carol, I am so sorry you are having to wear that wretched boot. They do tend to be cumbersome and wear one out. I loved your scarf and hat. Beautiful. I have never made anything with alpaca. I am just now at 68 learning of all the yarns out there besides Red Heart and box store brands.
> Shirley, please dont stress over your workshop. I know you want to provide all your valuable info, but no one wants you in pain or sick either. Enjoy Haley and rest. It will come in time.
> Would someone please let me know what has happened to Liz (buddasha). I tried to look at past posts (saw I missed some beautiful pictures) and could not find anything.
> Will now close and see what I can do on my squares. I Love You All to the Moon and Back.Betty


----------



## Gweniepooh

Those are lovely Shirley. by the way thank you for all the information on watercolors. I've set up a folder just for your documents. You are awesome. Hope things go well with DIL; will keep her in prayers.


Designer1234 said:


> I received these from my kids.


----------



## Gweniepooh




----------



## Gweniepooh




----------



## Gweniepooh

The tatted hearts were by Gottastch.....I haven't a clue about tatting....they are lovely though. Gottastch is very talented.


machriste said:


> Hi! I just checked out from our local library (Henn. Cnty system) the book Sassafras said her class was using, "Complete Book of Watercolors in a Weekend" by Hazel Harrison and Frank Halliday. I think it looks very good.
> 
> Just finishing a mitten and thought the tip would be a good place to learn the Kitchner stitch. Looked at YouTube for direction. Whoa!!! I think I'm going to have to write out the four steps (this is the knitting version, not the tapestry needle one.) I feel a headache coming on!
> 
> Gwennie, your tatted hearts are beautiful! I have so often regretted that I didn't get my mom to teach me.
> 
> Designer, I'm so sorry about the family surgery this week. Will remember you and patient in prayers. Don't worry about the timing of the watercolor teaching; we'll be here when your time doesn't need to be spent elsewhere.
> 
> Meatloaf, gravy, baked squash and korstop for dinner tonight. Anyone know what korstop is? Clue: it's Norwegian.


----------



## busyworkerbee

Kathleendoris said:


> A sandwich of French fries is what we call a 'chip butty'! It does need to be eaten hot, though, so would not work for packed lunches!


I can remember one primary school was on the block next to a fish and chip shop. We weren't supposed to leave the grounds during break, but sometimes when we had tuckshop money we would. Nothing like hot chips on a cold day, straight out of the paper it was wrapped in, sometimes the people at the fish and chip shop would put some tomato sauce on before wrapping. Yum yum yum


----------



## busyworkerbee

darowil said:


> I assume that the Superbowl is a major sporting event but no idea if that is right- or what sport it is. Why is it such a big important event?


Think of it as an AFL Grand Final match, but with a lot more entertainment.


----------



## busyworkerbee

nicho said:


> I've not driven that far north on the Bruce Highway but I can well imagine the scene you describe. Sounds like a pretty spectacular gorge, and so glad you didn't close your eyes when you were doing the driving!
> 
> How's the weather in Brisbane?


It was lovely, but very scary for me. Was always glad to get over it. Now you go up/down much straighter and it is well off to the side. Not sure how deep it actually is as it is full of greenery all year round, even the occasional bush fire never really touched it.

The weather is giving me a light cold. Days start cool and grey and gradually clear to hot and clear before cooling off as sun goes down with the occasional light shower. Makes it so hard to tell if washing will dry outside or not.


----------



## jknappva

Needless to say that my son knows that life is a gift to be valued and taken care of.[/quote]

Both of your sons are definitely a gift from God to have survived all the pain and illnesses. May God bless them and you,too.
Junek


----------



## jknappva

cmaliza said:


> ~~~I think Puxsutawney PA has taken advantage...but it never hurts to have a boost to the economy from just fun. I did a little checking...the legend is rooted on old legends and traditions...Germans & Scots especially, connected to Candlemas (which I haven't figured out yet). It has to do with the changing of the seasons, farmers, and hopes for no rodents among the crops. It's a confusing history that needs more study (if interested). But, hey, as I said earlier...that's why Google was invented! :lol: :lol: I'm always a fan of events that are just fun...no politics or other interests intruding. Makes life more interesting and worthwhile.
> Carol il/oh


----------



## jknappva

cmaliza said:


> ~~~I think Puxsutawney PA has taken advantage...but it never hurts to have a boost to the economy from just fun. I did a little checking...the legend is rooted on old legends and traditions...Germans & Scots especially, connected to Candlemas (which I haven't figured out yet). It has to do with the changing of the seasons, farmers, and hopes for no rodents among the crops. It's a confusing history that needs more study (if interested). But, hey, as I said earlier...that's why Google was invented! :lol: :lol: I'm always a fan of events that are just fun...no politics or other interests intruding. Makes life more interesting and worthwhile.
> Carol il/oh


And our local Virginia Living Museum has joined the 'groundhog' band wagon....they had their own "Chesapeake Chuck' come out to give 'his' forecast!!
LOL! It is fun....some silliness makes life entertaining!
Junek


----------



## Kathleendoris

Bonnie7591 said:


> I have heard of that before & think it sounds terrible but someone I worked with also used to eat mashed potate & turnip sandwiches, yuck!


It is one of those sort of guilty secret comfort eats, that everyone loves, but no one owns up to eating! I have never tried turnip, but I do sometimes fry up cold mashed potatoes (shallow fry), so that it is nice and crispy, then put that between a couple of slices of buttered bread. No one can call me a food snob!


----------



## Kathleendoris

Onthewingsofadove said:


> It is not even within the realm of possibility that I would be prepared to eat a white bread and french fry sandwich no matter how much gravy was around. Different tastes;I guess it's what you're used to.


Gravy????


----------



## Kathleendoris

KateB said:


> They did away with the 1/2p and then the 5p here and they made the 10p and the 50p coins smaller.


If they did away with the 5p coin, no one told me! I have a jar full of them that I plan to splurge with one day!


----------



## martina

As far as I know 5p coins are still in use.


----------



## Patches39

PurpleFi said:


> Good morning fro a grey and windy Surrey, I do believe I sw the sun peeking through and it hasn't rained for over 24 hrs :thumbup:
> 
> Thank you everyone for all the helpful suggestions of how I can bring a whole alpaca farm full of yarn back with me. Do you think if I dressed an alpaca up I could pass one of for Londy?
> 
> I have, so far, a fairly easy week ahead of me so I must try and finish my aran jacket that I started back in the Dark Ages. Not quite worked out how I'm going to do the collar - or even if I am going to have a collar.
> 
> Sending healing and peaceful vibes to all who need them and huge Monday hugs to all.
> 
> Mondahy photos.....


Lovely as always, snowing here, so thanks for the eye candy. :-D


----------



## Tessadele

PurpleFi said:


> Ok, I've ranbled enough, but I will leave you with the fact that where ever you are in the world, on a boat you pass on the left :shock:


Oh, I thought you passed on the port side in a boat.

I drive all over Europe & in US & have no trouble whichever side the steering wheel is on, neither does J. However we are both lefties so that makes us a bit ambidextrous in this R hand biased world.
Love your garden. We have just had ours virtually emptied so need to start planting again, but I have no idea what to plant & where, so can I borrow your husband for a while? It would be a short while, I don't think I could cope with 2 men for long, however nice they are. Haha!!

Tessa


----------



## jknappva

PurpleFi said:


> Good morning fro a grey and windy Surrey, I do believe I sw the sun peeking through and it hasn't rained for over 24 hrs :thumbup:
> 
> Thank you everyone for all the helpful suggestions of how I can bring a whole alpaca farm full of yarn back with me. Do you think if I dressed an alpaca up I could pass one of for Londy?
> 
> I have, so far, a fairly easy week ahead of me so I must try and finish my aran jacket that I started back in the Dark Ages. Not quite worked out how I'm going to do the collar - or even if I am going to have a collar.
> 
> Sending healing and peaceful vibes to all who need them and huge Monday hugs to all.
> 
> Mondahy photos.....


Every picture of your Buddhas is more impressive than the last....could just see the snowdrop in the foreground.
HOpe you see some sunshine today.
We have rain that started as a mist...and is now a full-on rain. At least it's not the snow we had last week!
Junek


----------



## jknappva

KateB said:


> We always used 12 inch rulers which changed to 30cm rulers, so that's always the rough conversion I think of.


Most of the rulers I have, have cms on one side and inches on the other.
Jk


----------



## RookieRetiree

I, too, am a fan of the seed stitch... it cures the curls of stockinette very effectively. Back on my phone; computer still acting up. be sure you have your anti -virus software up to date.



Angora1 said:


> I hadn't thought of seed stitch for the afghan square borders. :idea:


----------



## jheiens

thewren said:


> you know darowil - I don't know - there was a period of time when it was seriously talked about but then all of a sudden you didn't hear anything about it. it would have been a difficult change for a lot of people and for teachers who would have had to teach it. I wonder - do any of you know what happened to that idea? --- sam


I'm way behind in reading, Sam, but did a bit of research on the US going/not going metric just now and it seems that there ere official, legal attempts to bring the metric system into nation-wide use and legislation was passed. BUT being as diverse and wide-spread, AND as cussedly independent as we are, it just never got off the ground. Official government standards most often use the metric system but often include the standard, Imperial measurements we are familiar with here.

As Carol Maliza posted, Google is valuable for important but unfamiliar stuff.

Ohio Joy


----------



## Designer1234

Bonnie7591 said:


> We have only had our current flag since 1965. See attached for previous one
> 
> http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Canadian_Red_Ensign


Thanks Bonnie -- It was a lovely flag too, but I have to admit the Maple Leaf seems 'right' to me now.


----------



## Designer1234

jknappva said:


> Most of the rulers I have, have cms on one side and inches on the other.
> Jk


Most of our rulers are the same - I measure my knitting and fabric etc. in inches -- habit I guess. My son and daughter use metric most of the time and my grand daughter always. It takes awhile.


----------



## RookieRetiree

We have ketchup on our fries so that makes sense. Restaurants have a hot beef sandwich with bread, meat , mashed potatoes with gravy on top; some substitute fries for the mashed..same flavor profiles.


TNS said:


> You HAVE to have tomato sauce ( ketchup) on your chip butties!


----------



## RookieRetiree

Glad that you're still smiling!



darowil said:


> How frustrating- but good smelling kitchen and a laugh means something good has come from it.


----------



## RookieRetiree

sugarsugar said:


> Page 42 and bedtime AGAIN. LOL.
> 
> DD has been unwell again for the last couple of nights. :shock: I do hope I wont be saying.... here we go again!! :?


oh no...back to doctor's?


----------



## Cashmeregma

Afghan square progress...changed edging to 3 sts. and it stopped the rolling, however using 3 stitches on ea. side in a pattern really changed the gauge and I am off now, so when you do a swatch I would include what you are going to use in the edging on ea. side of the swatch too for your gauge.

Before I got 4 sts. to the in. and used only 2 sts. in border and came up with an 8" square. This time, same yarn, I came up with just a little over 7 in. So doing a gauge swatch is important. I find it easier to do one since doing Julie's workshop where she even suggested doing a facecloth before tackling the scarf. I don't do a whole big thing, but a few inches so that I can get a good gauge. You could use it for a coaster or rip it out and use it in the square.


----------



## Designer1234

jknappva said:


> Most of the rulers I have, have cms on one side and inches on the other.
> Jk


Most of our rulers are the same - I measure my knitting and fabric etc. in inches -- habit I guess. My son and daughter use metric most of the time and my grand daughter always. It takes awhile.


----------



## RookieRetiree

Cold here again with subzero temps..5-10 of snow forecasted for tomorrow. cleaning bedrooms today so off I go. Stay warm, cool, well, safe. and happy as best you can.


----------



## Angelyaya5

I'm so jealous, some of our best friends have arrived in Fl., and I'm looking out the window at this white stuff falling all over. Oh I know, jealously is not nice, while I'm happy for them, I wish I could've fit in their suitcase. Now don't preach at me, I am alive, and fairly healthy, financially comfortable, I am rich in many ways. Praise God, but......I'm still jealous!  My bad!
Was going to play Mahjongg today, but since prediction is for 3-6", good day to stay toasty warm and knit. Maybe I need to concentrate on finishing up the mittens I'm working on for SIL before Spring comes. 
Have a wonderful day my fellow KTPR's. Thank you for welcoming me into the family.
Blessings,
Jodi


----------



## Onthewingsofadove

Gravy, tomato sauce whatever. the whole idea just sounds awful. Too much white carbs. like eating pillow stuffing. I do enjoy French Fries as a side with fish however. I do prefer a light sprinkle of malt vinegar and a touch of sea salt on the fries.



Kathleendoris said:


> Gravy????


----------



## Lurker 2

PurpleFi said:


> Mornin TNS, stay away from the waves. I can remember when we lived in Jersey going down to watch the waves crashing on the beach.
> I think I can't bear to throw anything away is because, as my Mum used to say, I was born on a ration book, every little thing counted and it was almost a crime to waste things.


Living in the country, with a frugal Mum, taught one never to throw out, unless absolutely nackered- there is always a screw or nut that will fit the one you thought you did not need- - although I have yet to part with the circular needle Fale managed to bend. Just need more storage space!


----------



## Lurker 2

busyworkerbee said:


> Grrrr, not happy ktp servers. For some reason I am only getting the top half of the pages, not the whole page. It is only with this site that the problem is occurring.


Hope your problem has resolved!


----------



## Onthewingsofadove

I'm not much of a football fan but I was wondering - Who else is like me and tune into the Super Bowl to see the ads?
The Coca Cola, Cheerios. and Anheisser Busch where very nice but then they usually are.

Trisha


----------



## Bonnie7591

Kathleendoris said:


> If they did away with the 5p coin, no one told me! I have a jar full of them that I plan to splurge with one day!


They just recntly quit using the penny here. As far as I knw, we alswysnused the same money system but some of the money looks different now. I have a couple of pennies my grandfather gave me from 1905 & 1906 that are larger than a quarter. We also have $1- loonie &$2 - toonie, coins instead of paper money, boy can your purse get heavy if you don't make a point to clear out the change now. A couple of years ago we went to the US, were just 10 or 15 miles inside the border & hadn't got US money yet, we stopped for lunch & I paid with the few US dollars we had on us rather than use credit card for a $8 lunch, didn't have more US $ for the tip so gave the waitress a toonie, she almost threw it back at me, thought it was fake. How could she not have seen our money before when living right at the border.


----------



## Lurker 2

busyworkerbee said:


> Yes, and now New Zealand is comtemplating doing the same thing.


I think the PM is trying to divert us from the real issues of the Election- we may be having a referendum but personally the flag I like is not one of our options- so I will stick with the old one.


----------



## Bonnie7591

Designer1234 said:


> Thanks Bonnie -- It was a lovely flag too, but I have to admit the Maple Leaf seems 'right' to me now.


I was young enough when the change to place that I must admit I had to google it, couldn't remember what the old one looked like.


----------



## KateB

Kathleendoris said:


> If they did away with the 5p coin, no one told me! I have a jar full of them that I plan to splurge with one day!


Sorry, craft moment! They did make them smaller though didn't they, or have I totally lost it?!! I'm obviously having a bad day as I had to log in to answer this, so carefully noted that I was on page 40 to get back here.....after trawling through the pages, found that I'd been on page 53.....easy mistake....not!  :shock: :lol:


----------



## Bonnie7591

Designer1234 said:


> Most of our rulers are the same - I measure my knitting and fabric etc. in inches -- habit I guess. My son and daughter use metric most of the time and my grand daughter always. It takes awhile.


My husband still insists on converting the temperature, I wouldn't bother except for him.

One thing I don't understand is why the US -128 ounces & Canadian(Imperial) 160 ounces gallon cannot be the same - I put in the ounces just because I was sure someone would ask later.

Well, I hand an Aha moment last night, I have been trying to test knit a short sleeve top, just couldn't make it work, ripped it out 3 times & was about to admit defeat but decided to give it one last shot. The pattern is set up in a table rather than a chart & there were stitches missing, 6 in one row & 4 in 2 other rows, no wonder it wouldn't work, I have now completed one repeat of the pattern & it looks OK. I have not admitted defeat on a pattern before so I guess it pays to be stubborn. 
I got my squares finished on the weekend, better get them blocked & in the mail. This is ithe first time I have had more than one thing on the go at the same time but the sweater was driving me nuts, every time it wouldn't work, I set it aside & made a square before trying again.

We are supposed to get a little snow today, -19C/-1F but with the wind chill 
-30C/-21F, the trees are really flopping about this morning, now that it is finally light enough to see, it is still after 9am before it gets light, I hate that, hard to get moving in the dark.
Purplefi, nice garden phots, always nice to see the lush green instead of white.
I must admit, I don't like fabric pieces as small as 2 inches, I had a bunch of scraps that I cut into 3 inch squares & did an Around the World quilt, I swear I won't make another with pieces that small. BUT at our last quilt club meeting we were taught to do tumbling blocks, the squares don't start out too small but were then cut apart into smaller pieces at angles & now have to be reassembled, I am having a terrible time getting them lined up, that quilt may become my first ever UFO.


----------



## Bulldog

~~~If you managed a successful square..you need to give the particulars...needle size, co # of sts, etc. stitch or pattern. I'm still gathering courage to start..... 
Love your avatar picture...lovely couple!

Carol, I used size 8 needles and Caron Simply Soft Yarn. It was in my stash and I have beautiful colors in it. This was is blueberry. I cast on 36 stitches with the 2 extra side stitches, slipping the first stitch and knitting the last stitch. This one worked out, so will see what next one does.


----------



## jheiens

nicho said:


> And now that I have caught up, I am going to say goodbye and go knit for a while - some booties and a cap to go with the 5 hour sweater and then I'll try to finish my wattle themed square for the KAP afghan. My bobbles of yellow leave a little to be desired but I think you will be able to recognise what they are supposed to be!


We will only recognize them, Denice, if we learn what wattles are when they are at home. lolol

Ohio Joy


----------



## Kathleendoris

KateB said:


> Sorry, craft moment! They did make them smaller though didn't they, or have I totally lost it?!! I'm obviously having a bad day as I had to log in to answer this, so carefully noted that I was on page 40 to get back here.....after trawling through the pages, found that I'd been on page 53.....easy mistake....not!  :shock: :lol:


Yes, they did change the size, Kate. When we first went decimal, the old shilling pieces became worth 5p, so for quite some time the 5p coin was the same size as the shilling. Eventually, they introduced a new version, which was approximately the same size as the old sixpence piece, which no longer existed. That is why I still refer to my bottle of 5p pieces as my sixpence jar!


----------



## Designer1234

*Check out our new Workshop happenings and join us in the workshop I am going to open tonight -- Unfinished objects*!

http://www.knittingparadise.com/t-235479-1.html

I think we will have 3 a year if this one is successful - so drop by and give your opinion once it is open. We won't have a teacher but will help each other -- this is a new type of workshop for us so I hope you will join in. Shirley


----------



## jheiens

Okay, folks, I've Goggled several pages of links for *korstop* and still have no idea about it except that it is apparently edible.

Ohio Joy


----------



## sassafras123

How I remember seed stitch is knit the lurks and purl the knits.


----------



## Bulldog

Good Morning from a very cold Vicksburg, Mississippi. 
Jeanette, you are putting me to shame. I intended to get back to my closet cleaning this week and it is so cold all I want to do is run between the washer/dryer and under the bedcovers to knit with a good movie in the background. Jim is cooking for tonight so I have an unusual free day. 
You all have been talking of chips and fries. Here in the South, a treat is chips (usually taco type chips) covered in cheese sauce. I try and stay clear, but they are wonderful.
Oh, Marilyn, you are truly a sister of my heart. The Mopping incident sounds so like me. If you can find humor in any situation like that you can survive the test to patience.
Has anyone heard from Melody. I know she was having computer problems and was moving into their apartment. Just concerned Moma Hen here.
Purple, your pictures are wonderful as usual. So serene where you are. Would love a fresh, good cup of coffee in your yard for about and hour or two. 
Hope you all get lots done today. Stay warm, cool, or dry, but stay safe.
Always pray for our travelers...Mary, David, and Kathy. I Love You To The Moon and Back...Betty


----------



## Cashmeregma

Bonnie7591 said:


> They just recntly quit using the penny here. As far as I knw, we alswysnused the same money system but some of the money looks different now. I have a couple of pennies my grandfather gave me from 1905 & 1906 that are larger than a quarter. We also have $1- loonie &$2 - toonie, coins instead of paper money, boy can your purse get heavy if you don't make a point to clear out the change now. A couple of years ago we went to the US, were just 10 or 15 miles inside the border & hadn't got US money yet, we stopped for lunch & I paid with the few US dollars we had on us rather than use credit card for a $8 lunch, didn't have more US $ for the tip so gave the waitress a toonie, she almost threw it back at me, thought it was fake. How could she not have seen our money before when living right at the border.


That's probably because banks only exchange paper money. It is possible they will take the Looney though. Would be interesting to know. Last I heard they wouldn't take change, but a Looney is equal to paper money. Oh wait, you said toonie. LOL have to check what that is. I see, it's worth even more. It is surprising that being near the border she wasn't familiar with it. :roll: Next time I am in Niagara Falls, on the American side, I will have to ask about that.


----------



## Cashmeregma

See we've been talking about money changing. When we did a lot of traveling while living overseas, we saved money from all the different countries. Imagine our surprise, when going back, that the money was no longer good and we would be able to exchange it only by being at a certain bank if at all. We never had time as our trips were working trips. It was like going to a different state here in the States, with each state having different money, and having them tell you that the money is no longer any good. I know the Euro has its problems, but it did make traveling easier.


----------



## Cashmeregma

Angelyaya5 said:


> I'm so jealous, some of our best friends have arrived in Fl., and I'm looking out the window at this white stuff falling all over. Oh I know, jealously is not nice, while I'm happy for them, I wish I could've fit in their suitcase. Now don't preach at me, I am alive, and fairly healthy, financially comfortable, I am rich in many ways. Praise God, but......I'm still jealous!  My bad!
> Was going to play Mahjongg today, but since prediction is for 3-6", good day to stay toasty warm and knit. Maybe I need to concentrate on finishing up the mittens I'm working on for SIL before Spring comes.
> Have a wonderful day my fellow KTPR's. Thank you for welcoming me into the family.
> Blessings,
> Jodi


Ok, I'm jealous too. :wink: They have been cold down there though, but their cold is probably a heat wave to us. :lol:


----------



## Lurker 2

jheiens said:


> We will only recognize them, Denice, if we learn what wattles are when they are at home. lolol
> 
> Ohio Joy


another name is Mimosa - they have yellow flowers in spring.

The botanical name is Acacia pycnantha


----------



## Designer1234

I find that there really is no problem with no pennies and much less extra change. However it did take a bit of getting used to - to change from dollar and two dollar bills to loonies and twoonies. If I am checking out how much money I have in my wallet, I am inclined to not count the coins - and have had a nice surprise when I took the time to check. It isn't that bad, but I wonder what their thinking was. I guess it was that coins don't disintegrate or rip etc. I just hope they leave it at that though. 

The powers that be do whatever they wish and usually us poor mere mortals don't have much say. Oh well, that is life. 

I would certainly wonder why border areas don't take them - unless the US banks won't because they don't have the facilities to store them. It certainly rarely was a problem with the paper money . Quite often the border towns didn't pay too much attention to the differences in value for paper money. NOt sure about whether that is another thing that has changed. 

It used to be so easy to go back and forth. We used to have 'Montana" days on the 24th of May where hundreds of Canadians would visit Great Falls on our long weekend the 24th of May- prices would be like your Black Friday now- and we bought all our sheets, and bedding and lots of clothes there - also had a party while there - they called that weekend "Canadian Days' cheaper hotels, cheaper restaurant food, etc. They really did well - and so did we as your prices were so much better back then. People on the border from here often buy in the States - but the prices have slowly risen there. It used to be a great way to have a holiday weekend when I was just out of school, or even, if I remember, in my last years of high school. We just went across the border - absolutely open both ways, except for Americans bringing guns in. (Still the same about the guns) (have to leave them at the border) 
some of our US visitors are NOT happy about that rule. One of our US friends we met in Arizona refused to leave his there and was not allowed in - he was pretty choked but I think people have to accept that our gun rules are much different than there - and to be honest, without trying to irritate anyone - I am really really glad we don't have a gun mentality.. message there somewhere.

It is nice to have a wonderful, friendly country next door and I think we have more ways we are the same, than different, however, we are different, which is what makes it so interesting to learn more about each other - as well as other countries here.


----------



## KateB

Angora1 said:


> See we've been talking about money changing. When we did a lot of traveling while living overseas, we saved money from all the different countries. Imagine our surprise, when going back, that the money was no longer good and we would be able to exchange it only by being at a certain bank if at all. We never had time as our trips were working trips. It was like going to a different state here in the States, with each state having different money, and having them tell you that the money is no longer any good. I know the Euro has its problems, but it did make traveling easier.


I agree it does make things easier, especially when we were on the cruise and visiting 4 or 5 different countries. We usually have euros about the house as it is not worth cashing them in from one holiday to the next as almost everywhere we go they use the euro. However, I'm happy that we've kept our pounds & not changed to euros.


----------



## ChrisEl

Angora1 said:


> Ok, I'm jealous too. :wink: They have been cold down there though, but their cold is probably a heat wave to us. :lol:


Saw a recent cartoon which showed the year divided into a pie chart. January and February were big wedges....then the wedges kept getting smaller and smaller as the year went on.
Sometimes I feel that way in February....I try to rise above the weather but it does get old (and cold)...


----------



## RookieRetiree

I think I need to cash in all my jars of pennies before they're discontinued.

I got side-tracked from the cleaning to finish up the Minion hat and mittens.. Up to point of decreasing and sewing up the last mitten and then just to sew on goggles and embroider the smiles and attach hair tufts..DGS birthday is Friday so I'm nearly ready. Back to getting stuff put away.

TNS. Guernsey was well-represented in the Islands of Britain documentary.


----------



## Designer1234

I just sent Heather all the PDF's by email and I think she got them as I copies to myself to be sure. It is possible she is just too far away and some servers are funny about large attachments. I will send the rest to her that way. Sometimes different computers act differently. they were quite 'large' so that might have been the problem. If anyone else has a problem opening the PDF's on here, let me know and i wll email them to you. pm me and give me your email addy once again.


----------



## Lurker 2

I have chanced on an excellent documentary Sunday evenings about Yellowstone Park- fascinating! This one was made by the BBC.


----------



## Lurker 2

Designer1234 said:


> I just sent Heather all the PDF's by email and I think she got them as I copies to myself to be sure. It is possible she is just too far away and some servers are funny about large attachments. I will send the rest to her that way. Sometimes different computers act differently. they were quite 'large' so that might have been the problem. If anyone else has a problem opening the PDF's on here, let me know and i wll email them to you. pm me and give me your email addy once again.


I have discovered an annoying aspect of 'bookmarking' if you have several entries for one thread, it reverts to the most recent- cancels out your earlier bookmarks.


----------



## jknappva

Lurker 2 said:


> another name is Mimosa - they have yellow flowers in spring.
> 
> The botanical name is Acacia pycnantha


Our mimosa trees have blossoms that look nothing like that. Here are a couple of pictures..but they do bloom in the spring.
Junek


----------



## Onthewingsofadove

The Looney is actually a $1.00 coin which takes the place of the $1.00 bill and has been in use for several years now. It got it's nick name because on one side is an image of Queen Elizabeth and on the other is the image of a Loon (common bird on Canadian lakes). The Toonie is the $2.00 coin and got it's nickname just as a take-off of the first coin's nickname.
Our other bills have recently been replaced by bills made of a polymer material which is very difficult to counterfeit. They feel like plastic and you can see through parts of them. 
These are all legal tender and there is no choice about accepting them. If a US citizen goes into a US bank and wants to convert US money to Canadian money this is what they will be given. 
This money is longer lasting and is supposed to save us costs. You have to be careful though because the new bills will melt (in the dryer etc.)

quote=Angora1]That's probably because banks only exchange paper money. It is possible they will take the Looney though. Would be interesting to know. Last I heard they wouldn't take change, but a Looney is equal to paper money. Oh wait, you said toonie. LOL have to check what that is. I see, it's worth even more. It is surprising that being near the border she wasn't familiar with it. :roll: Next time I am in Niagara Falls, on the American side, I will have to ask about that.[/quote]


----------



## Onthewingsofadove

So pretty


jknappva said:


> Our mimosa trees have blossoms that look nothing like that. Here are a couple of pictures..but they do bloom in the spring.
> Junek


----------



## RookieRetiree

They've been showing several series; one on the National Parks and another on the beginning of the National Park Service... very interesting, I agree!



Lurker 2 said:


> I have chanced on an excellent documentary Sunday evenings about Yellowstone Park- fascinating! This one was made by the BBC.


----------



## RookieRetiree

yes, but if you add page numbers to the label for each thread, you can see what was pertinent you.



Lurker 2 said:


> I have discovered an annoying aspect of 'bookmarking' if you have several entries for one thread, it reverts to the most recent- cancels out your earlier bookmarks.


----------



## Onthewingsofadove

I still enjoy the series called Coasts which comes on our TV Ontario channel. I have learned alot just watching.



RookieRetiree said:


> They've been showing several series; one on the National Parks and another on the beginning of the National Park Service... very interesting, I agree!


----------



## Cashmeregma

This is so much fun how we are all watching about each other's countries. I get documentaries from the library on all of the countries where people coming to the Tea Party live. Just watched about New Zealand and watched movies from there too, then Australia, and of course England, Scotland, and Ireland. Saw a movie taking place in the Channel Islands a while ago. Right now I just finished a documentary on the Monarchy. Now I'm watching The Tudors while working on my square.


----------



## RookieRetiree

Beautiful...I have to figure out how to do that...can you send me to any good resource? Thanks...that looks like alot of fun.



Angora1 said:


> This is so much fun how we are all watching about each other's countries. I get documentaries from the library on all of the countries where people coming to the Tea Party live. Just watched about New Zealand and watched movies from there too, then Australia, and of course England, Scotland, and Ireland. Saw a movie taking place in the Channel Islands a while ago. Right now I just finished a documentary on the Monarchy. Now I'm watching The Tudors while working on my square. I'm so excited about it. Did you know you can steam acrylic. It won't wet block but if you steam it, it does stop the rolling. I pinned it and steamed it. You don't do it too much as you don't want to kill it. I thought I would post a photo so you can see that you can do a simple stockinette square and then dress it up. Just have fun. The flower petals were from circular knitting on a round base, but I am adapting them to the square.


----------



## Cashmeregma

Onthewingsofadove said:


> The Looney is actually a $1.00 coin which takes the place of the $1.00 bill and has been in use for several years now. It got it's nick name because on one side is an image of Queen Elizabeth and on the other is the image of a Loon (common bird on Canadian lakes). The Toonie is the $2.00 coin and got it's nickname just as a take-off of the first coin's nickname.
> Our other bills have recently been replaced by bills made of a polymer material which is very difficult to counterfeit. They feel like plastic and you can see through parts of them.
> These are all legal tender and there is no choice about accepting them. If a US citizen goes into a US bank and wants to convert US money to Canadian money this is what they will be given.
> This money is longer lasting and is supposed to save us costs. You have to be careful though because the new bills will melt (in the dryer etc.)
> 
> Oh wow, that has to make for some sad and surprised faces when the shirts and pants get taken out of the dryer. I love the Looney because I love loons. Of course, I get a little looney from time to time too. :lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## Cashmeregma

RookieRetiree said:


> Beautiful...I have to figure out how to do that...can you send me to any good resource? Thanks...that looks like alot of fun.


http://www.bing.com/images/search?q=Circular+knitting+Nicky+Epstein&qpvt=Circular+knitting+Nicky+Epstein&FORM=IGRE

It is a book by Nicky Epstein - Knitting in Circles, but if you look at the photos above, you will see others too. I love it. I'm going to do some others in the book and adapt it to squares too.


----------



## Lurker 2

jknappva said:


> Our mimosa trees have blossoms that look nothing like that. Here are a couple of pictures..but they do bloom in the spring.
> Junek


If you go with the botanical name- you will find it! yours are quite different!


----------



## Lurker 2

Angora1 said:


> This is so much fun how we are all watching about each other's countries. I get documentaries from the library on all of the countries where people coming to the Tea Party live. Just watched about New Zealand and watched movies from there too, then Australia, and of course England, Scotland, and Ireland. Saw a movie taking place in the Channel Islands a while ago. Right now I just finished a documentary on the Monarchy. Now I'm watching The Tudors while working on my square. I'm so excited about it. Did you know you can steam acrylic. It won't wet block but if you steam it, it does stop the rolling. I pinned it and steamed it. You don't do it too much as you don't want to kill it. I thought I would post a photo so you can see that you can do a simple stockinette square and then dress it up. Just have fun. The flower petals were from circular knitting on a round base, but I am adapting them to the square.


and Angora thinks I am the teacher- I knew I would feel absolutely ashamed of my squares- now I am mortified.


----------



## Cashmeregma

Lurker 2 said:


> and Angora thinks I am the teacher- I knew I would feel absolutely ashamed of my squares- now I am mortified.


Julie, that makes me feel so bad. It should be fun not comparing. I would love to have your squares. I was telling another KTP that I feel funny posting sometimes when people say they can't say things like me or compare our work. I apolgize as the last thing I want to do is make anyone who is incredible or even a beginner feel badly. You by the way are incredible and I don't understand. I have seen your work and it is amazing. You are a special friend and I really never want you to feel badly.


----------



## Lurker 2

RookieRetiree said:


> yes, but if you add page numbers to the label for each thread, you can see what was pertinent you.


too late- I had relied on the bookmark, and not got a separate note- so my references are lost- will have to hunt some 57 pages- and Designer is always changing her avatar!


----------



## Lurker 2

Angora1 said:


> Julie, that makes me feel so bad. It should be fun not comparing. I would love to have your squares. I was telling another KTP that I feel funny posting sometimes when people say they can't say things like me or compare our work. I apolgoze as the last thing I want to do is make anyone who is incredible or even a beginner feel badly. You by the way are incredible and I don't understand. I have seen your work and it is amazing. You are a special friend and I really never want you to feel badly.


Well I seem to have met my nemesis with the squares.


----------



## Cashmeregma

Lurker 2 said:


> Well I seem to have met my nemesis with the squares.


It's cause you feel alone I think. Let the artist out of the box. Just do a plain stockinette square to 8" and then find ways to decorate it with yarn. I imagine the squares you already did are fabulous. Is it getting it to match the 8" that is the problem? I used Sorlenna as my inspiration and knit in pattern with edge and then figured out the gauge with pattern and edging and ripped it out and started so that it matched.


----------



## Bonnie7591

Lurker 2 said:


> I have chanced on an excellent documentary Sunday evenings about Yellowstone Park- fascinating! This one was made by the BBC.


Yellowstone is not that far from us, about 2 days & we have been quite near there several times but I have never been in. We travel near when on our Harley trips & the guys don't want to go to a "touristy" place as they think there will be too much traficnso I get out-voted. We usually have a discussion about where to go &majority rules.


----------



## Gweniepooh

Just a quick pop in to say I went with DH to doctor today. Once again a delay; they have to jump through the hoops for workmans comp. He will have a cortizone shot guided by ultrasounded on Wednesday. If after 2 weeks he still has very little change he is to call back and they will start to try and get approval for surgery. Otherwise, he goes back to doctor in 4 weeks. Redtape, redtape, redtape. But, at least he is getting things moving. I'm off to work on bills & budget. Hugs to eeryone.


----------



## Cashmeregma

Lurker 2 said:


> Well I seem to have met my nemesis with the squares.


Awwww hon, you are in a funk and the squares are probably therapeutic. Think you are working out a lot with these squares, more than just knitting. Don't you ever put your work down. Maybe it is cultural where we feel we must be humble, but I know you are being honest and that is how you are truly feeling.

I think whatever you have done is perfect.


----------



## Bonnie7591

RookieRetiree said:


> They've been showing several series; one on the National Parks and another on the beginning of the National Park Service... very interesting, I agree!


We recently started getting Smithsonian channel & Oasis HD on our TV. We have been watching something called AerialAmerica & Canada over the Edge. It is like the camera is flying over the area & the narrator tells of the sights & history. Very interesting documentaries. We have watched some about the national parks too.sure glad we got those channels as I hate " reality TV"


----------



## PurpleFi

Tessadele said:


> Oh, I thought you passed on the port side in a boat.
> 
> I drive all over Europe & in US & have no trouble whichever side the steering wheel is on, neither does J. However we are both lefties so that makes us a bit ambidextrous in this R hand biased world.
> Love your garden. We have just had ours virtually emptied so need to start planting again, but I have no idea what to plant & where, so can I borrow your husband for a while? It would be a short while, I don't think I could cope with 2 men for long, however nice they are. Haha!!
> 
> Tessa


The left side is the port side :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## Onthewingsofadove

That sounds really interesting. I don't think we get that channel here in Ontario but. I'll sure be looking for it
Trisha



Bonnie7591 said:


> We recently started getting Smithsonian channel & Oasis HD on our TV. We have been watching something called AerialAmerica & Canada over the Edge. It is like the camera is flying over the area & the narrator tells of the sights & history. Very interesting documentaries. We have watched some about the national parks too.sure glad we got those channels as I hate " reality TV"


----------



## Bonnie7591

June, the mimosa tree is beautiful, wish we could grow something like that here.


----------



## PurpleFi

Bulldog said:


> Good Morning from a very cold Vicksburg, Mississippi.
> 
> Purple, your pictures are wonderful as usual. So serene where you are. Would love a fresh, good cup of coffee in your yard for about and hour or two.
> 
> You are more than welcome anytime.


----------



## Designer1234

Angora1 said:


> This is so much fun how we are all watching about each other's countries. I get documentaries from the library on all of the countries where people coming to the Tea Party live. Just watched about New Zealand and watched movies from there too, then Australia, and of course England, Scotland, and Ireland. Saw a movie taking place in the Channel Islands a while ago. Right now I just finished a documentary on the Monarchy. Now I'm watching The Tudors while working on my square.


Don't forget Canada! grin -- I am only kidding


----------



## Designer1234

Lurker 2 said:


> too late- I had relied on the bookmark, and not got a separate note- so my references are lost- will have to hunt some 57 pages- and Designer is always changing her avatar!


sorry- didn't realize I was causing a problem? which threads are you looking for. Maybe I can help???


----------



## Designer1234

Lurker 2 said:


> and Angora thinks I am the teacher- I knew I would feel absolutely ashamed of my squares- now I am mortified.


Julie - don't feel that way!

_You are a wonderful knitter. As we have said before, that is not what the afghan is about. It is about how we all feel about each other. It is a real downer if someone is so worried about their square. Please, don't let it worry you so much._

*It will be an outstanding, wonderful afghan and I wish I was able to be included in the 'draw' - I would cherish it for the rest of my life, especially knowing that there are blocks from New Zealand and you, a place and person close to my heart*.

Sooo no more feeling bad about your blocks!!!

I personally would be thrilled out of my mind to have an afghan from all you wonderful people and you are one of them! Shirley.


----------



## Lurker 2

Designer1234 said:


> Julie - don't feel that way!
> 
> _You are a wonderful knitter. As we have said before, that is not what the afghan is about. It is about how we all feel about each other. It is a real downer if someone is so worried about their square. Please, don't let it worry you so much._
> 
> *It will be an outstanding, wonderful afghan and I wish I was able to be included in the 'draw' - I would cherish it for the rest of my life, especially knowing that there are blocks from New Zealand and you, a place and person close to my heart*.
> 
> Sooo no more feeling bad about your blocks!!!
> 
> I personally would be thrilled out of my mind to have an afghan from all you wonderful people and you are one of them! Shirley.


I am sorry Shirley- very close to tears over a lot of things- trying to get out and do a couple of errands.


----------



## Lurker 2

Designer1234 said:


> sorry- didn't realize I was causing a problem? which threads are you looking for. Maybe I can help???


It is ok Shirley Angora has sent me emails with the downloads!


----------



## Cashmeregma

Designer1234 said:


> Don't forget Canada! grin -- I am only kidding


How could I forget Canada, being from there. Guess I considered it like home.


----------



## jknappva

Lurker 2 said:


> If you go with the botanical name- you will find it! yours are quite different!


Yes, completely different botanical names...didn't include it and too lazy to go back and retrieve it!LOL!
I thought it was interesting that two very different looking blooms are both called 'mimosa's'.
junek


----------



## jknappva

Gweniepooh said:


> Just a quick pop in to say I went with DH to doctor today. Once again a delay; they have to jump through the hoops for workmans comp. He will have a cortizone shot guided by ultrasounded on Wednesday. If after 2 weeks he still has very little change he is to call back and they will start to try and get approval for surgery. Otherwise, he goes back to doctor in 4 weeks. Redtape, redtape, redtape. But, at least he is getting things moving. I'm off to work on bills & budget. Hugs to eeryone.


What a nuisance that there's so much red tape as long as Brantley has been suffering with his shoulder. Wonder why they even think a torn rotator cuff will miraculously heal itself is beyond me.
Junek


----------



## RookieRetiree

Angora1 said:


> http://www.bing.com/images/search?q=Circular+knitting+Nicky+Epstein&qpvt=Circular+knitting+Nicky+Epstein&FORM=IGRE
> 
> It is a book by Nicky Epstein - Knitting in Circles, but if you look at the photos above, you will see others too. I love it. I'm going to do some others in the book and adapt it to squares too.


Thanks much...I'll be checking on that.


----------



## jknappva

Bonnie7591 said:


> June, the mimosa tree is beautiful, wish we could grow something like that here.


Didn't realize until I looked it up that it's a tropical plant. We're in, I guess, you call it a 'sub-tropical' zone. I think that's what it's called when it's not quite a tropical zone. I'm sure anyone who's more familiar will let me know.
Jk


----------



## RookieRetiree

I like my mimosas in a fluted glass.



Bonnie7591 said:


> June, the mimosa tree is beautiful, wish we could grow something like that here.


----------



## Bulldog

June, I love the Mimosas.
Has anyone looked on pinterest and typed in knitting stitches under the search box? I found a lot of ideas there.
Julie, I have followed your work and it is exquisite.
My squares are simple. In order for me to make five, I have picked simple pretty patterns and that is what I am going with. I am not an expert knitter. I crocheted most all my life. I have just now, since joining KP, increased in knowledge (and continuing to do so every day). My knitting is o.k. but not what I would call perfection. But I think the point of it is to be fun and for all of us to be able to take part in the KAP, What a treasure one will have to own a lapghan with squares made from all of us and the information behind them....Such a good idea the powers that be had...I Love You, Julie...Betty


----------



## iamsam

the stuff is called snow - wow - didn't think it snowed that far south.

sending you mountains of healing energy - get lots of rest.

sam



Southern Gal said:


> Hi guys, white, white, white... thats all you can see in this southern town. biggo flakes too. I didn't go to church, just couldn't muster the energy, feel like a runned over toadie frog right now. later


----------



## RookieRetiree

Gwen...hope redtape can be cut and things will move faster than this plan.


----------



## iamsam

good to see you dintoo - don't feel bad - I'm behind also.

sam



Dintoo said:


> Hi Sam. Interesting recipes as usual. I especially like the brussell sprouts recipe. The celery and cheese recipe reminded me of my mother's friend, when I was a girl. She gave her husband celery and chips in a sandwich for work. Another time she gave him a sandwich of french fries. He was furious with her. But as I recall, she was that kind of "way out" kind of person.
> We had snow all day yesterday, but it's trying to be sunny today--not doing too good a job, though. Must go catch up on this tea party. Have only read page 1. Take care everyone. Jinny


----------



## iamsam

and where did your kitchen take off to - i hope it wasn't too far. --- sam



siouxann said:


> No hurry, I have to find my kitchen before I can do any baking. When you said that it tasted like banana bread I was a tad surprised. I thought it would be something along the lines of Pita bread or other flat bread. Now you have me very curious! Thanks for looking.


----------



## Designer1234

Lurker 2 said:


> It is ok Shirley Angora has sent me emails with the downloads!


Good - I am glad you got them. I am posting them all here as life got in the way for me a bit - dil is having surgery so I am not holding a workshop about watercolor at this point in time. 
---------
*The three downloads are on the following pages of This tea party .;

Pages 32. 38 and 43 of this week's TP*; 
-----------
If anyone has a problem opening the downloads I will be happy to email you the information.

I am preparing a couple more and will likely post them next week. I hope they are useful. You are my dear friend, Julie


----------



## iamsam

love the new avatar bulldog. --- sam



Bulldog said:


> Yes, it is good that mom has agreed to some help.... But that may just be her way to get sprung!!! I have yet to call brother and tell him what I have arranged and can't decide on how to reconfigure bathtub area, but it will all get done eventually. You are so right.... Gerry and I just need a break and a chance to do some long overdue things for ourselves...... If the nursing home and the rehab place and the hospital and her Dr. had their way, she would go to assisted living, so I hope this arrangement to keep her on her home will work out for the time being, anyhow.
> 
> Jynx, stick to your guns. You and Gerri, apparently are the ones who will have to exhibit tough love. You little body has told you time and again you cannot keep going at this pace. If you weren't here, do you seriously think your brothers or their spouses would do what you have been doing?
> It is time for much needed R & R for you and Gerri, sweet lady.


----------



## iamsam

if you mail it to yourself before you leave you won't need to pay duty on it. --- sam



PurpleFi said:


> I am not able to handle heavy cases so I intend to travel very light. I have had loads of practice so I shall have plenty of room to bring some wool home with me.


----------



## iamsam

what's cheating - she said she wanted to find the bottom of the pile - i was just making it easy for her. --- sam



TNS said:


> That's cheating! (re. getting to the bottom of the ironing pile)


----------



## iamsam

very good play with words. --- sam



TNS said:


> Silent 'b' so subtle


----------



## iamsam

it the world series of football. --- sam



darowil said:


> I assume that the Superbowl is a major sporting event but no idea if that is right- or what sport it is. Why is it such a big important event?


----------



## iamsam

I've never considered our money metric - it has been the way it is since we won the war for independence. --- sam



darowil said:


> He said that officially you were a metric country- which never made sense as I'm not sure I've ever seen anything metric come from you (although as someone pointed out medical is. Think thats because metric has such tiny weights whereas as far as I know the smallest imperial weight is an ounce and it very confusing adding in loads of 0s tothe decimal point to make a tiny enough measure). But you had metric money before the rest of us did (well us and the UK- don't actually know what Canada and NZ had before the dollar if anything).


----------



## iamsam

isn't there something akin in cricket? --- sam



darowil said:


> Sounds like the Superbowl is like the AFL grand final when the bottom half of the country stops to watch the final football match of the AFL season to determine the top team for the year (and the second top is the loser).


----------



## iamsam

it is so great that you stopped in to enjoy a cuppa with us knittingaway - we will be here all week so plan to stop in again very soon. there is always fresh hot tea and definitely an empty chair with your name on it - we'll be looking for you.

sam



knittingaway said:


> Thank you, Sam, for the wonderful recipes. Know you and your friends will enjoy the Super Bowl! Will remember your injured friend in my prayers.


----------



## Sorlenna

Angora1 said:


> It's cause you feel alone I think. Let the artist out of the box. Just do a plain stockinette square to 8" and then find ways to decorate it with yarn. I imagine the squares you already did are fabulous. Is it getting it to match the 8" that is the problem? I used Sorlenna as my inspiration and knit in pattern with edge and then figured out the gauge with pattern and edging and ripped it out and started so that it matched.


 :thumbup: And I need to get my square(s) done!

The picture of the mimosa tree (the pink one) brought back some memories--my grandparents had one in their yard, and I loved to see it in bloom. 

Gwen, I do hope things get on track with your DH. Funny how when they aren't the ones suffering they think they can take all the time in the world to do something about it. :hunf:

I've worked through the second front so now I plan to start on the sleeves for the Charlotte tonight--so far it all seems right. I guess we'll find out! I hope to be blocking what I have on Wednesday and get some pics.


----------



## Sorlenna

Also, {{{{{JULIE}}}}} I do hope things are cheerier for you soon, dear lady.


----------



## iamsam

I'm curious about something nicho - does Sydney have a good public transportation system? and when you are driving to work are you and the other drivers alone in your cars? the only reason i ask is that i always took the bus into seattle - paying for parking is only for the very rich. lol - and i would watch the cars - bumper to bumper - and there would be only the driver in the car. i always wondered why they didn't take the bus - especially if they worked downtown which the majority probably did - the bus would have left them off in the bus tunnel which ran the length of downtown and in the center of town. unless their companies paid for their parking they were forking out a good bit of their salaries to park. --- sam

i might add that my cousin drove an hour and a half each way to work in downtown Chicago. now he could have driven a half hour and gotten on the train which would have deposited him within blocks of his work - yet he drove. i thought he was crazy.



nicho said:


> Well Sam, the motorcycle might not be on the "right" side of the road, but at least he is on the correct side of the road! Hehe! Have to say that is not always the case with vehicles in that gorge. Most cars take the hairpins on the wrong side, which makes for interesting driving! And it is just as well we don't get snow here as I would have had to take the long route through suburbia to work for 6 years during winter. I used to love my drive to work through the bush, but now I am at a different school, I drive the main roads in peak hour with all the commuters headed to work in the city. That is not always good for one's stress levels.


----------



## iamsam

what a beautiful vase of flowers. --- sam



Designer1234 said:


> I received these from my kids.


----------



## cmaliza

Onthewingsofadove said:


> I'm not much of a football fan but I was wondering - Who else is like me and tune into the Super Bowl to see the ads?
> The Coca Cola, Cheerios. and Anheisser Busch where very nice but then they usually are.
> 
> Trisha


~~~here's one.... :thumbup:


----------



## martina

Lurker 2 said:


> and Angora thinks I am the teacher- I knew I would feel absolutely ashamed of my squares- now I am mortified.


Julie, the squares are just for fun, not for a competition. Yours will be fine. Please relax about them. There are no squares police you know. Take care of yourself. You have enough problems so don't let the squares get to you. It is only knitting, not life saving surgery. I was trying to knit a sock , my first, yesterday. What a mess! You would have laughed if you had seen that.


----------



## Pup lover

Onthewingsofadove said:


> It is not even within the realm of possibility that I would be prepared to eat a white bread and french fry sandwich no matter how much gravy was around. Different tastes;I guess it's what you're used to.


I like hot beef or tenderloin sandwiches, white bread mashed potatoes, meat and lots of gravy, not healthy but yummy!


----------



## RookieRetiree

thewren said:


> love the new avatar bulldog. --- sam


Me, too!


----------



## Pup lover

darowil said:


> You can't spoil a good chip butty with gravy! IMHO. Can't say I have them too often, but I doenjoy them. And crisps (potato chips) are equally delicious this way. But I guess you don't fancy them either. Just as well I'm starving today or I would heading out to get the ingredients!


I put crisps/chips on peanut butter or tuna sandwiches.


----------



## Onthewingsofadove

Interesting news article about a US gentleman at the Canadian border and our gun laws

http://www.latimes.com/nation/la-na-canada-border-guns-20140203,0,4094271.story#axzz2sISmFHjh

Trisha


----------



## Bonnie7591

Sam,
I cannot imagine driving in traffic for 90 minutes a day. When I lived in Saskatoon, I always took the bus unless I was working nights.
Here, of course public transit is not an option, it took about 25 minutes to get to work & I rarely met more than 10 vehicles on the trip. I hate driving in traffic. Is Defiance a very big/ busy place? Do you live on a farm?



thewren said:


> I'm curious about something nicho - does Sydney have a good public transportation system? and when you are driving to work are you and the other drivers alone in your cars? the only reason i ask is that i always took the bus into seattle - paying for parking is only for the very rich. lol - and i would watch the cars - bumper to bumper - and there would be only the driver in the car. i always wondered why they didn't take the bus - especially if they worked downtown which the majority probably did - the bus would have left them off in the bus tunnel which ran the length of downtown and in the center of town. unless their companies paid for their parking they were forking out a good bit of their salaries to park. --- sam
> 
> i might add that my cousin drove an hour and a half each way to work in downtown Chicago. now he could have driven a half hour and gotten on the train which would have deposited him within blocks of his work - yet he drove. i thought he was crazy.


----------



## iamsam

they took him to the burn unit at st vincents in Toledo. --- sam



DaylilyDawn said:


> Sam, the young man who got burned, did they take him to a Burn Trauma center?


----------



## iamsam

that and the fact that congressmen were afraid they couldn't do it. lol --- sam



cmaliza said:


> ~~~Too many "old Foggies" stuck in their ruts! Or maybe it was the textbook lobbies????


----------



## cmaliza

Designer1234 said:


> .
> and to be honest, without trying to irritate anyone - I am really really glad we don't have a gun mentality.. message there somewhere.
> 
> ~~~and to also be honest...I wish we didn't.


----------



## iamsam

good to see you redriet - how are the temps your way? --- sam



redriet60 said:


> I was taking Lipitor for a while, and got terrible leg cramps at night, so I quit taking it. This is the third medication for cholesterol I have tried, and they all have the same side affects on me. Besides that they are all bad for your liver. I take fish oil capsules, and I need to exercise more, hopefully that will be enough.


----------



## iamsam

junelouise - I'm not sure if i have seen you on here before or not - maybe i am having a craft moment - but i do want to make sure i welcome you to the knitting tea party - we are so glad you dropped in for a cuppa - we will be here all week and hope to see a lot more of you - there is always fresh hot tea and an empty chair with your name on it - we'll be looking for you so don't be a stranger. --- sam



Junelouise said:


> Green grass! Is that green grass I see! We are under about a foot and a half of snow! Snow banks are now about 5 -6 feet high..and further north of us are much worse!
> I would suggest you leave half your suitcase empty and fill it with yarn and maybe a couple of pieces of clothing that you will find a lot cheaper over here! Have a nice trip!
> 
> June


----------



## siouxann

RookieRetiree said:


> I like my mimosas in a fluted glass.


 :thumbup: Amen! :thumbup:


----------



## iamsam

i commend you for seeing the humorous side of this - hope it cleaned up easily. --- sam



Railyn said:


> I just lost a long story but I will try again. If anyone can mess up a computer, it is definately me. I went out to clean up the kitchen and had a loaf of bread I made today and was trying to wrap it in plastic and the next thing I knew, a bottle of vanilla extract was on the floor with a million pieces of glass in the middle of a puddle of vanilla. I cleaned up the mess, somewhat with a paper towel. Decided I needed to mop the floor so got out my trusty mop and bucket. filled the bucket with soapy water and as I was putting the bucket on the floor, discovered that the bucket had a big hole in the bottom. Now I have water and vanilla mixed together. At least the kitchen spells good. Now I will find another bucket and finish the job. By the way, I am laughing. It struck me as funny.
> Now to go finish the job and get the floor cleaned.


----------



## iamsam

they had talked of getting rid of the penny here - but think there would be a great outcry. americans are loath to change. --- sam



darowil said:


> We still have a 5 cent but they are talking of getting rid of it.


----------



## siouxann

We ended up with about 2 inches (5 cm?) of snow, but it has mostly melted already. It is a very wet snow, good for snowballs.

I just learned that my one remaining brother is in a hospital with frost-bitten toes. They are keeping him there on antibiotics to see if they can save them. Can the Prayer Warriors add him to their list please? His name is jim.


----------



## flyty1n

Prayers on their way. I am hoping that his frostbite will stabilize and circulation return.


----------



## nicho

jheiens said:


> We will only recognize them, Denice, if we learn what wattles are when they are at home. lolol
> 
> Ohio Joy


The wattle (botanical name acacia something or other) is Australia's floral emblem. Usually starts flowering around August so that we know spring is just around the corner! We even have a national Wattle Day on 1 September, but I don't think it is celebrated much any more. This photo shows the wattle blossoms I am trying to replicate with bobbles.


----------



## Lurker 2

Bulldog said:


> June, I love the Mimosas.
> Has anyone looked on pinterest and typed in knitting stitches under the search box? I found a lot of ideas there.
> Julie, I have followed your work and it is exquisite.
> My squares are simple. In order for me to make five, I have picked simple pretty patterns and that is what I am going with. I am not an expert knitter. I crocheted most all my life. I have just now, since joining KP, increased in knowledge (and continuing to do so every day). My knitting is o.k. but not what I would call perfection. But I think the point of it is to be fun and for all of us to be able to take part in the KAP, What a treasure one will have to own a lapghan with squares made from all of us and the information behind them....Such a good idea the powers that be had...I Love You, Julie...Betty


Thanks, Betty- just having a bit of a bad day- but it would be true to say that I have really struggled with the squares- and the struggle shows- I was really daunted when I saw Angora's beautiful flowers- but it is typical of her work- that she would produce something really beautiful. I have managed to mis-place my reading glasses and really cannot face re-working the squares. Sorry as I said it is not the best of days today.


----------



## iamsam

for northwest ohio - april should see some warmer temps but it will be midjune before we see really comfortable hot temps. i can hardly wait. --- sam



sugarsugar said:


> Blimey... stay warm everyone. When should it start warming a bit for you people?


----------



## Lurker 2

Sorlenna said:


> Also, {{{{{JULIE}}}}} I do hope things are cheerier for you soon, dear lady.


I am just so short on real hugs- and so tired of this on going battle with Lupe. I just got back from the Public Trust and they have to have taken out a new Power of Attorney- because I am not allowed any information- and it hurts.


----------



## iamsam

i would have just a spot of brown gravy on mine - yum --- sam



Kathleendoris said:


> It is one of those sort of guilty secret comfort eats, that everyone loves, but no one owns up to eating! I have never tried turnip, but I do sometimes fry up cold mashed potatoes (shallow fry), so that it is nice and crispy, then put that between a couple of slices of buttered bread. No one can call me a food snob!


----------



## cmaliza

Angora1
I think whatever you have done is perfect.[/quote said:


> ~~~ditto....I have seen some VERY beautiful things you have knitted, Julie.


----------



## iamsam

that is interesting - i never had to teach it - that was my big worry - as to whether i could understand it enough to teach it. was always glad i didn't have to. --- sam



jheiens said:


> I'm way behind in reading, Sam, but did a bit of research on the US going/not going metric just now and it seems that there ere official, legal attempts to bring the metric system into nation-wide use and legislation was passed. BUT being as diverse and wide-spread, AND as cussedly independent as we are, it just never got off the ground. Official government standards most often use the metric system but often include the standard, Imperial measurements we are familiar with here.
> 
> As Carol Maliza posted, Google is valuable for important but unfamiliar stuff.
> 
> Ohio Joy


----------



## Lurker 2

martina said:


> Julie, the squares are just for fun, not for a competition. Yours will be fine. Please relax about them. There are no squares police you know. Take care of yourself. You have enough problems so don't let the squares get to you. It is only knitting, not life saving surgery. I was trying to knit a sock , my first, yesterday. What a mess! You would have laughed if you had seen that.


Just not the best of days today- feeling rather washed out- hasn't been helped by having a tummy up-set- things have got a bit on top of me. Now Ringo is worried about me. But puppy like has gone to patrol the back fence again.


----------



## iamsam

we are to get 6-8" of the stuff tomorrow evening - with wind - not a good combination. Heidi and family are eaving for fort Meyer's beach in march - i will be very jealous. --- sam



Angelyaya5 said:


> I'm so jealous, some of our best friends have arrived in Fl., and I'm looking out the window at this white stuff falling all over. Oh I know, jealously is not nice, while I'm happy for them, I wish I could've fit in their suitcase. Now don't preach at me, I am alive, and fairly healthy, financially comfortable, I am rich in many ways. Praise God, but......I'm still jealous!  My bad!
> Was going to play Mahjongg today, but since prediction is for 3-6", good day to stay toasty warm and knit. Maybe I need to concentrate on finishing up the mittens I'm working on for SIL before Spring comes.
> Have a wonderful day my fellow KTPR's. Thank you for welcoming me into the family.
> Blessings,
> Jodi


----------



## iamsam

i love vinegar on fries. --- sam



Onthewingsofadove said:


> Gravy, tomato sauce whatever. the whole idea just sounds awful. Too much white carbs. like eating pillow stuffing. I do enjoy French Fries as a side with fish however. I do prefer a light sprinkle of malt vinegar and a touch of sea salt on the fries.


----------



## nicho

thewren said:


> I'm curious about something nicho - does Sydney have a good public transportation system? and when you are driving to work are you and the other drivers alone in your cars? the only reason i ask is that i always took the bus into seattle - paying for parking is only for the very rich. lol - and i would watch the cars - bumper to bumper - and there would be only the driver in the car. i always wondered why they didn't take the bus - especially if they worked downtown which the majority probably did - the bus would have left them off in the bus tunnel which ran the length of downtown and in the center of town. unless their companies paid for their parking they were forking out a good bit of their salaries to park. --- sam
> 
> i might add that my cousin drove an hour and a half each way to work in downtown Chicago. now he could have driven a half hour and gotten on the train which would have deposited him within blocks of his work - yet he drove. i thought he was crazy.


I think most people would agree that Sydney's public transport system leaves a lot to be desired - trains and buses are usually overcrowded, often don't run to timetable, and fares are expensive. While most areas have bus services, there are many parts of Sydney not serviced by trains. I know what you mean about all the single drivers in cars. I'm guilty of that one, but carpooling has not taken off in Sydney. I would use the trains if I could, but the walk to and from home and the station, then the station to school, plus waiting time for connecting trains would add another hour or more to a trip that already takes 45 minutes (each way) on a good day. Good thing I like my job or I would have given it away a long time ago!


----------



## nicho

siouxann said:


> :thumbup: Amen! :thumbup:


Me too!


----------



## Lurker 2

nicho said:


> The wattle (botanical name acacia something or other) is Australia's floral emblem. Usually starts flowering around August so that we know spring is just around the corner! We even have a national Wattle Day on 1 September, but I don't think it is celebrated much any more. This photo shows the wattle blossoms I am trying to replicate with bobbles.


Acacia pycnantha- we used to have an enormous one across the road at Rotokawa- always knew when spring was coming!


----------



## siouxann

All this talk about coins, a few years ago there was a story on NPR about the storage costs for the unwanted $1.00 coins. They were being produced because of a congressional act that demanded them. Nobody it seems wanted to use them. So, from around 2007 until around 2011 they were stockpiled in Baltimore and other places around the country. I think I heard that there were millions stored in Texas somewhere. Today I went looking for any outcome of this and here is one item I found: 

Halting Production of Excess Dollar Coins
The Vice President and Secretary Geithner announced the Administrations plan to stop the wasteful production of $1 coins for circulation. In 2005, Congress enacted the Presidential $1 Coin Act, which mandated that the United States Mint issue new Presidential $1 Coins with the likeness of every deceased President. But more than 40 percent of the $1 coins that the United States Mint has issued have been returned to the Federal Reserve, because nobody wants to use them.


As a result, nearly 1.4 billion excess dollar coins are already sitting unused in Federal Reserve Bank vaults  enough to meet demand for more than a decade. But until today, the Mint was on pace to produce an additional 1.6 billion dollar coins through 2016.

To put a stop to this waste the Administration will halt the production of Presidential $1 Coins for circulation. The Administration will still be required, by law, to continue to produce a relatively small number of the coins to be sold to collectors, at no cost to taxpayers. Instead of producing 70-80 million coins per President, the United States Mint will now only produce as many as collectors want. Regular circulating demand for $1 coins will be met through the Federal Reserve Banks' existing inventory, which will be drawn down over time. Overall, this step will save at least $50 million annually over the next several years.

At the Treasury Department, were continuing to work hard in support of President Obama and Vice President Bidens efforts to cut waste and streamline government, said Treasury Secretary Tim Geithner. Putting a stop to the minting of surplus $1 coins represents a significant opportunity to reduce costs and improve efficiency. In these tough times, Americans are making every dollar count, and they deserve the same from their government. We simply shouldnt be wasting taxpayer money on money that taxpayers arent using.

Thanks to google for finding it for me!


----------



## iamsam

our gallon is 64oz --- sam



Bonnie7591 said:


> My husband still insists on converting the temperature, I wouldn't bother except for him.
> 
> One thing I don't understand is why the US -128 ounces & Canadian(Imperial) 160 ounces gallon cannot be the same - I put in the ounces just because I was sure someone would ask later.


----------



## nicho

Lurker 2 said:


> Acacia pycnantha- we used to have an enormous one across the road at Rotokawa- always new when spring was coming!


Hi Julie, sorry you are feeling down. You do have a lot to put up with. Hope today is a better day for you. Gentle hugs dear.


----------



## Bonnie7591

Lurker 2 said:


> Thanks, Betty- just having a bit of a bad day- but it would be true to say that I have really struggled with the squares- and the struggle shows- I was really daunted when I saw Angora's beautiful flowers- but it is typical of her work- that she would produce something really beautiful. I have managed to mis-place my reading glasses and really cannot face re-working the squares. Sorry as I said it is not the best of days today.


Where did Angora post the picture? Cannot find it.

Julie, sorry your tummy is under the weather & you are once again having trouble with Lupe. Maybe that is why your tummy is upset? Try not to feel too down.


----------



## siouxann

nicho said:


> The wattle (botanical name acacia something or other) is Australia's floral emblem. Usually starts flowering around August so that we know spring is just around the corner! We even have a national Wattle Day on 1 September, but I don't think it is celebrated much any more. This photo shows the wattle blossoms I am trying to replicate with bobbles.


They are really pretty little flowers. The name 'Wattle' does not do them justice. What are you making that you are trying to duplicate them?

(My mental pictures of wattles include the red hangy-down things under turkeys' beaks and the flabby hangy-down things under my chin! LOL)


----------



## iamsam

loonies and twoonies - how much are they worth? --- sam

asked and answered.



Designer1234 said:


> I find that there really is no problem with no pennies and much less extra change. However it did take a bit of getting used to - to change from dollar and two dollar bills to loonies and twoonies.


----------



## Lurker 2

cmaliza said:


> ~~~ditto....I have seen some VERY beautiful things you have knitted, Julie.


They have not had to meet this 8 inch requirement though. 
I have got a solution to my immediate problem- my friend Audrey is going to come round, because she is having difficulty getting started on the ruffle yarn she has bought- can take a moment or two to figure out just what the instructions mean- and since she had her stroke a while ago things don't always gel quite the same for her.


----------



## Bonnie7591

thewren said:


> our gallon is 64oz --- sam
> 
> 
> 
> Bonnie7591 said:
> 
> 
> 
> My husband still insists on converting the temperature, I wouldn't bother except for him.
> 
> One thing I don't understand is why the US -128 ounces & Canadian(Imperial) 160 ounces gallon cannot be the same - I put in the ounces just because I was sure someone would ask later.
> 
> 
> 
> I have to argue with you on that one Sam.
> 
> http://www.asknumbers.com/GallonsToOuncesConversion.aspx
Click to expand...


----------



## Lurker 2

nicho said:


> Hi Julie, sorry you are feeling down. You do have a lot to put up with. Hope today is a better day for you. Gentle hugs dear.


It is tough when one's love is so far away- and obviously not being helped to keep in contact. Thanks for the hugs!


----------



## Poledra65

darowil said:


> I said to Maryanne I had a recipe for Vicky- her response has it got celery in it? Vick hates celery, she will eat almost anything but not celery. Maryanne is here for a couple of nights as she is off on another fieldtrip tomorrow bright and early.
> I need to get ready for the Handknitters Guild, we go back today and I need to find all my correspondence etc fromt he last 3 months- would help if I put it all in the smae place of course. Why do I know how to be organised but not actually manage it?


I seem to have the same problem. :roll:


----------



## Bonnie7591

thewren said:


> loonies and twoonies - how much are they worth? --- sam


Loonie=$1- called a loonie because it has a loon on one side
Toonie=$2 called that because, it's like a loonie but worth 2, has a polar bear on one side.


----------



## iamsam

I'm with you Jeanette --- sam



RookieRetiree said:


> I like my mimosas in a fluted glass.


----------



## siouxann

Julie, you are such a kind and gentle soul that it is painful to hear how you are being treated. There is little or no love in Lupe for her to be this way! I send prayers to you for peace and healing of her unkindness. You are a beautiful person and don't deserve this. 
We love you!!!


----------



## cmaliza

thewren said:


> that and the fact that congressmen were afraid they couldn't do it. lol --- sam


 :lol: :lol:


----------



## Lurker 2

Bonnie7591 said:


> Where did Angora post the picture? Cannot find it.
> 
> Julie, sorry your tummy is under the weather & you are once again having trouble with Lupe. Maybe that is why your tummy is upset? Try not to feel too down.


No I am afraid she deleted it after I had made that comment- because I also went on a search for it. She has knitted some beautiful leaves- so it is quite sculptural in effect- it was white or off white.


----------



## cmaliza

RookieRetiree wrote:
I like my mimosas in a fluted glass.


Amen! 

~~~Can we make this a party? :thumbup:


----------



## cmaliza

thewren said:


> they had talked of getting rid of the penny here - but think there would be a great outcry. americans are loath to change. --- sam


~~~Good pun, Sam :!: :thumbup: :thumbup: (change)


----------



## darowil

Angora1 said:


> Afghan square progress...changed edging to 3 sts. and it stopped the rolling, however using 3 stitches on ea. side in a pattern really changed the gauge and I am off now, so when you do a swatch I would include what you are going to use in the edging on ea. side of the swatch too for your gauge.
> 
> Before I got 4 sts. to the in. and used only 2 sts. in border and came up with an 8" square. This time, same yarn, I came up with just a little over 7 in. So doing a gauge swatch is important. I find it easier to do one since doing Julie's workshop where she even suggested doing a facecloth before tackling the scarf. I don't do a whole big thing, but a few inches so that I can get a good gauge. You could use it for a coaster or rip it out and use it in the square.


I don't plan on any border except the slipped stitch. It doesn't matter if it rolls as when they are all sewn toegther they won't be able to roll no matter how ahrd they try. And the seams will stop them rolling even if every side one rolled alone they just won't be able to.
Or you could start knitting the square- after all 8 inches isn't that much smaller than the square you are meant to knit for a swatch (4 inches plus extras on each side makes around 6"-and the one that is right won't need to be reknitted). And no matter how well I behave in doing a swatch it is never quite the same when I knit the whole piece.


----------



## cmaliza

siouxann said:


> We ended up with about 2 inches (5 cm?) of snow, but it has mostly melted already. It is a very wet snow, good for snowballs.
> 
> I just learned that my one remaining brother is in a hospital with frost-bitten toes. They are keeping him there on antibiotics to see if they can save them. Can the Prayer Warriors add him to their list please? His name is jim.


~~~Prayers already said & winging on their way!


----------



## cmaliza

siouxann said:


> We ended up with about 2 inches (5 cm?) of snow, but it has mostly melted already. It is a very wet snow, good for snowballs.
> 
> I just learned that my one remaining brother is in a hospital with frost-bitten toes. They are keeping him there on antibiotics to see if they can save them. Can the Prayer Warriors add him to their list please? His name is jim.


~~~Prayers already said & winging on their way!


----------



## Lurker 2

siouxann said:


> Julie, you are such a kind and gentle soul that it is painful to hear how you are being treated. There is little or no love in Lupe for her to be this way! I send prayers to you for peace and healing of her unkindness. You are a beautiful person and don't deserve this.
> We love you!!!


I am afraid her motivation is Fale's pension money- she has hopes of using it to buy land in Samoa- not what Fale had ever intended to do- his land comes as his birthright. I was accused of being in things for his money- think it was a case of pot and kettle.


----------



## NanaCaren

Kathleendoris said:


> It is one of those sort of guilty secret comfort eats, that everyone loves, but no one owns up to eating! I have never tried turnip, but I do sometimes fry up cold mashed potatoes (shallow fry), so that it is nice and crispy, then put that between a couple of slices of buttered bread. No one can call me a food snob!


Yumm have fried mashed potatoes and eaten them in sandwiches and dipped them in gravy.


----------



## Bonnie7591

Well, I managed to cLean most of my sewing/craft room today, OMG the dust. I got rid of another 2 garbage bags full of junk. I had to get it cleaned out as it will soon be time to start plants & I also do that in the same room. No wonder it always looks like a bomb has gone off in there, too much going on & now I have a toddler bed in there too. I did have a play pen but Addison is now too big for that. I can't put it in the spare room as there isn't enough room & if I have the 2 kids in the same room they wake each other.
BTW, if I mention buying any more yarn or fabric someone reach through the computer & give me a shake!


----------



## cmaliza

Lurker 2 said:


> I am just so short on real hugs- and so tired of this on going battle with Lupe. I just got back from the Public Trust and they have to have taken out a new Power of Attorney- because I am not allowed any information- and it hurts.


~~~Is there a law school anywhere near you? Sometimes the schools have law clinics to help those who can not pay. I think you are a good candidate for their help.
I'm sure this all hurts....and I know we all don't understand how she can get away with this...and WHY?
{{{{{{{{{{{{{{hugs & hugs}}}}}}}}}}}}} I know it's not the real thing, but the heart is real.
Carol il/oh


----------



## Sorlenna

Lurker 2 said:


> I am just so short on real hugs- and so tired of this on going battle with Lupe. I just got back from the Public Trust and they have to have taken out a new Power of Attorney- because I am not allowed any information- and it hurts.


This makes me see red and swear. :evil: I am so sorry to hear this...it's ridiculous!


----------



## cmaliza

Bonnie7591 said:


> Where did Angora post the picture? Cannot find it.
> 
> ~~~I was looking for them, too. Angora...any clues?


----------



## purl2diva

Lurker 2 said:


> I am just so short on real hugs- and so tired of this on going battle with Lupe. I just got back from the Public Trust and they have to have taken out a new Power of Attorney- because I am not allowed any information- and it hurts.


So sorry to hear this, Julie. It is so unfair. I wish there were more of us closer to be able to give you a real hug.


----------



## nicho

siouxann said:


> They are really pretty little flowers. The name 'Wattle' does not do them justice. What are you making that you are trying to duplicate them?
> 
> (My mental pictures of wattles include the red hangy-down things under turkeys' beaks and the flabby hangy-down things under my chin! LOL)


I'm making a square for the KAP afghan - made with love from Australia.


----------



## Bulldog

Welcome, redriet60 Looking forward to getting to know you
Siouxann, prayer warrior at work for Jim and his poor frostbitten toes.
Julie, dear heart, I am not surprised your tummy is upset. You have quite a lot on your plate and will continue to lift you up to feel the love we all share for you, to find some kind of peace with this impossible situation with Lupe, and for better financial quality. I Love YOU!
Got my second square started. I am going to make them as best I can and leave it up to to assembler as to what is or is not used from me. My feelings would never be hurt. Just gonna have fun with it.


----------



## darowil

Bonnie7591 said:


> My husband still insists on converting the temperature, I wouldn't bother except for him.
> 
> One thing I don't understand is why the US -128 ounces & Canadian(Imperial) 160 ounces gallon cannot be the same - I put in the ounces just because I was sure someone would ask later.
> 
> Well, I hand an Aha moment last night, I have been trying to test knit a short sleeve top, just couldn't make it work, ripped it out 3 times & was about to admit defeat but decided to give it one last shot. The pattern is set up in a table rather than a chart & there were stitches missing, 6 in one row & 4 in 2 other rows, no wonder it wouldn't work, I have now completed one repeat of the pattern & it looks OK. I have not admitted defeat on a pattern before so I guess it pays to be stubborn.
> I got my squares finished on the weekend, better get them blocked & in the mail. This is ithe first time I have had more than one thing on the go at the same time but the sweater was driving me nuts, every time it wouldn't work, I set it aside & made a square before trying again.
> 
> now that it is finally light enough to see, it is still after 9am before it gets light, I hate that, hard to get moving in the dark.
> Purplefi, nice garden phots, always nice to see the lush green instead of white..


Glad you got that test knit sorted out. And that it got your squares done as well.
I only convert the temperatures so that those on F can understand- I think in Celsius only, need the convertor normally to give it in F. Though do know the F enough to know what type of temps others are talking about.
9am and still dark would be impossible to get me moving. It broad daylight her at 9.30am (and has been for hours) and so far all I have managed to do is sit at the computer. Haven't even eaten or coffees. Trying to decide what to do and in what order. I want to wander into town, thinking of stopping for yogurt on the way for breakfast. And as I haven't decided I also haven't eaten.
Radio talking of storms allaround Adleaide but no sign of it from my window and didn't hear naything overnight. Mainly trees down and power out in a large number of places. Expected to be out for a few hours- and for us that is a long time. (but I'm fine or I wouldn't be here).


----------



## nicho

Bonnie7591 said:


> Where did Angora post the picture? Cannot find it.
> 
> Julie, sorry your tummy is under the weather & you are once again having trouble with Lupe. Maybe that is why your tummy is upset? Try not to feel too down.


That's strange. I saw Angora's message but no picture for me either. Weird!


----------



## cmaliza

Lurker 2 said:


> I am afraid her motivation is Fale's pension money- she has hopes of using it to buy land in Samoa- not what Fale had ever intended to do- his land comes as his birthright. I was accused of being in things for his money- think it was a case of pot and kettle.


~~~I always believe....what goes 'round comes 'round....Lupe will get her comeuppance eventually. Nevertheless, I know you miss Fale. It's hard to keep the faith when on your own. We are with you...use the KTP as a "shoulder" to lean on. Carol il/oh


----------



## iamsam

The population was 16,494 at the 2010

and in case you have a burning desire to vacation here you can visit this site -

http://www.defiancetourism.com/

we live about three miles out of town - not as country as i would like - we have far too many neighbors for me - now if they were across the field - a mile away that would be fine. --- sam



Bonnie7591 said:


> Sam,
> I cannot imagine driving in traffic for 90 minutes a day. When I lived in Saskatoon, I always took the bus unless I was working nights.
> Here, of course public transit is not an option, it took about 25 minutes to get to work & I rarely met more than 10 vehicles on the trip. I hate driving in traffic. Is Defiance a very big/ busy place? Do you live on a farm?


----------



## Lurker 2

cmaliza said:


> ~~~Is there a law school anywhere near you? Sometimes the schools have law clinics to help those who can not pay. I think you are a good candidate for their help.
> I'm sure this all hurts....and I know we all don't understand how she can get away with this...and WHY?
> {{{{{{{{{{{{{{hugs & hugs}}}}}}}}}}}}} I know it's not the real thing, but the heart is real.
> Carol il/oh


The Law School is in the centre of the city- about 30 K away. I don't know if my old friend Emeritus Professor Brown is still involved- not sure as I am no longer able to study if I would be qualified for their help- I have a feeling you have to be a student.
I think I better institute a ((((((((((((((((group hug))))))))))))))))))


----------



## iamsam

definitely - prayers on the way --- sam



siouxann said:


> We ended up with about 2 inches (5 cm?) of snow, but it has mostly melted already. It is a very wet snow, good for snowballs.
> 
> I just learned that my one remaining brother is in a hospital with frost-bitten toes. They are keeping him there on antibiotics to see if they can save them. Can the Prayer Warriors add him to their list please? His name is jim.


----------



## Lurker 2

Sorlenna said:


> This makes me see red and swear. :evil: I am so sorry to hear this...it's ridiculous!


I felt so powerless when the girl told me- it always is the problem of our Privacy Laws.


----------



## Lurker 2

purl2diva said:


> So sorry to hear this, Julie. It is so unfair. I wish there were more of us closer to be able to give you a real hug.


Just got to get clear of the issue somehow- Thanks for the thoughts, Diva!


----------



## iamsam

i am so sorry Julie - i know they aren't real but hugs coming your way. --- sam



Lurker 2 said:


> I am just so short on real hugs- and so tired of this on going battle with Lupe. I just got back from the Public Trust and they have to have taken out a new Power of Attorney- because I am not allowed any information- and it hurts.


----------



## Pup lover

Lurker 2 said:


> I have discovered an annoying aspect of 'bookmarking' if you have several entries for one thread, it reverts to the most recent- cancels out your earlier bookmarks.


I name all of mine and put the page number in the name, a tip from Jynx. Tgen you can have numerous ones fir the same week.


----------



## nicho

OK folks, it's after 10am here. Time to get the day started, so I'll say bye for now. Have a good day/evening, whatever applies in your part of the world. Hope the weather is kind to you.


----------



## iamsam

it is too bad when a major metropolis does not have reliable public transit - sets a very poor example in my mind. seattle is slowly getting on the ball with light rail - i always thought their bus service was pretty good - i sure rode it enough. i will admit though - if you are on a time table public transportation is not always convenient. i keep thinking - there is going to come a time when we run out of oil - what do they expect to do then? --- sam



nicho said:


> I think most people would agree that Sydney's public transport system leaves a lot to be desired - trains and buses are usually overcrowded, often don't run to timetable, and fares are expensive. While most areas have bus services, there are many parts of Sydney not serviced by trains. I know what you mean about all the single drivers in cars. I'm guilty of that one, but carpooling has not taken off in Sydney. I would use the trains if I could, but the walk to and from home and the station, then the station to school, plus waiting time for connecting trains would add another hour or more to a trip that already takes 45 minutes (each way) on a good day. Good thing I like my job or I would have given it away a long time ago!


----------



## iamsam

i wonder how you get on the list - if there is a list - to but for your collection? --- sam



siouxann said:


> All this talk about coins, a few years ago there was a story on NPR about the storage costs for the unwanted $1.00 coins. They were being produced because of a congressional act that demanded them. Nobody it seems wanted to use them. So, from around 2007 until around 2011 they were stockpiled in Baltimore and other places around the country. I think I heard that there were millions stored in Texas somewhere. Today I went looking for any outcome of this and here is one item I found:
> 
> Halting Production of Excess Dollar Coins
> The Vice President and Secretary Geithner announced the Administrations plan to stop the wasteful production of $1 coins for circulation. In 2005, Congress enacted the Presidential $1 Coin Act, which mandated that the United States Mint issue new Presidential $1 Coins with the likeness of every deceased President. But more than 40 percent of the $1 coins that the United States Mint has issued have been returned to the Federal Reserve, because nobody wants to use them.
> 
> As a result, nearly 1.4 billion excess dollar coins are already sitting unused in Federal Reserve Bank vaults  enough to meet demand for more than a decade. But until today, the Mint was on pace to produce an additional 1.6 billion dollar coins through 2016.
> 
> To put a stop to this waste the Administration will halt the production of Presidential $1 Coins for circulation. The Administration will still be required, by law, to continue to produce a relatively small number of the coins to be sold to collectors, at no cost to taxpayers. Instead of producing 70-80 million coins per President, the United States Mint will now only produce as many as collectors want. Regular circulating demand for $1 coins will be met through the Federal Reserve Banks' existing inventory, which will be drawn down over time. Overall, this step will save at least $50 million annually over the next several years.
> 
> At the Treasury Department, were continuing to work hard in support of President Obama and Vice President Bidens efforts to cut waste and streamline government, said Treasury Secretary Tim Geithner. Putting a stop to the minting of surplus $1 coins represents a significant opportunity to reduce costs and improve efficiency. In these tough times, Americans are making every dollar count, and they deserve the same from their government. We simply shouldnt be wasting taxpayer money on money that taxpayers arent using.
> 
> Thanks to google for finding it for me!


----------



## darowil

Onthewingsofadove said:


> Our other bills have recently been replaced by bills made of a polymer material which is very difficult to counterfeit. They feel like plastic and you can see through parts of them.
> These are all legal tender and there is no choice about accepting them. If a US citizen goes into a US bank and wants to convert US money to Canadian money this is what they will be given.
> This money is longer lasting and is supposed to save us costs. You have to be careful though because the new bills will melt (in the dryer etc.)
> 
> quote=Angora1]That's probably because banks only exchange paper money. It is possible they will take the Looney though. Would be interesting to know. Last I heard they wouldn't take change, but a Looney is equal to paper money. Oh wait, you said toonie. LOL have to check what that is. I see, it's worth even more. It is surprising that being near the border she wasn't familiar with it. :roll: Next time I am in Niagara Falls, on the American side, I will have to ask about that.


[/quote]

My Russian friend was saying yesterday she loves our notes. The $10 note that wwent through the washng machine survived with no problems unlike paper ones she was used to. We ahve had polymer for many years.


----------



## Pup lover

RookieRetiree said:


> I like my mimosas in a fluted glass.


I'm with you!! :thumbup:


----------



## iamsam

four quarts make a gallon - a quart is 16oz - four quarts make 64oz - how are they getting 128oz? --- sam



Bonnie7591 said:


> I have to argue with you on that one Sam.
> 
> http://www.asknumbers.com/GallonsToOuncesConversion.aspx


----------



## Pup lover

siouxann said:


> We ended up with about 2 inches (5 cm?) of snow, but it has mostly melted already. It is a very wet snow, good for snowballs.
> 
> I just learned that my one remaining brother is in a hospital with frost-bitten toes. They are keeping him there on antibiotics to see if they can save them. Can the Prayer Warriors add him to their list please? His name is jim.


Prayers going up siouxann


----------



## Lurker 2

Bulldog said:


> Welcome, redriet60 Looking forward to getting to know you
> Siouxann, prayer warrior at work for Jim and his poor frostbitten toes.
> Julie, dear heart, I am not surprised your tummy is upset. You have quite a lot on your plate and will continue to lift you up to feel the love we all share for you, to find some kind of peace with this impossible situation with Lupe, and for better financial quality. I Love YOU!
> Got my second square started. I am going to make them as best I can and leave it up to to assembler as to what is or is not used from me. My feelings would never be hurt. Just gonna have fun with it.


I think it is time I get back to my needles- it helps to get into the rhythm and repetition of something not too complex.
I have nearly completed the second front of the tank top I am making. And now my friend Audrey has come- so I must do my duty as a hostess!


----------



## Bonnie7591

I hope you manage to keep power. We regularly have outages in summer& with all the new oil batteries around here, demand is so high any stress put our power out. My husband has rigged up his portable welder (portable with the tractor front end loader) so we can plug it into the house & have power as it has its own big generator.

I made 2 of my squares from a book I purchased last spring, it was on promotion 1/2 price when it first came out. The squares are knitted from the center so I just added a few extra rows around the outside.,

http://www.tincanknits.com/pattern-HUK-vivid.html

I just have to block them now.
Well, must get supper on.



darowil said:


> Glad you got that test knit sorted out. And that it got your squares done as well.
> I only convert the temperatures so that those on F can understand- I think in Celsius only, need the convertor normally to give it in F. Though do know the F enough to know what type of temps others are talking about.
> 9am and still dark would be impossible to get me moving. It broad daylight her at 9.30am (and has been for hours) and so far all I have managed to do is sit at the computer. Haven't even eaten or coffees. Trying to decide what to do and in what order. I want to wander into town, thinking of stopping for yogurt on the way for breakfast. And as I haven't decided I also haven't eaten.
> Radio talking of storms allaround Adleaide but no sign of it from my window and didn't hear naything overnight. Mainly trees down and power out in a large number of places. Expected to be out for a few hours- and for us that is a long time. (but I'm fine or I wouldn't be here).


----------



## Bonnie7591

thewren said:


> four quarts make a gallon - a quart is 16oz - four quarts make 64oz - how are they getting 128oz? --- sam


A pint is 16 oz, 2 pints = 1 quart -32ounces. US


----------



## Pup lover

NanaCaren said:


> Yumm have fried mashed potatoes and eaten them in sandwiches and dipped them in gravy.


May have to try this next time we have extra mashed


----------



## darowil

RookieRetiree said:


> Beautiful...I have to figure out how to do that...can you send me to any good resource? Thanks...that looks like alot of fun.


One of stevielands shawl KALs has a great instruction on it. http://www.knittingparadise.com/t-214608-14.html


----------



## Poledra65

Lurker 2 said:


> I am just so short on real hugs- and so tired of this on going battle with Lupe. I just got back from the Public Trust and they have to have taken out a new Power of Attorney- because I am not allowed any information- and it hurts.


Oh Julie, that woman is paving her way... Not that I wish anything bad to happen to anyone, but I were to, she'd be a great place to start. 
I hope that your tummy comes around soon, I imagine that the stress and upset of everything though is probably playing a large part. 
Ringo is a good boy. 
Big huge hugs and lots of love.


----------



## darowil

Angora1 said:


> How could I forget Canada, being from there. Guess I considered it like home.


Guess you don't need to read about Canada to learn the basics about it though.


----------



## Bonnie7591

darowil said:


> One of stevielands shawl KALs has a great instruction on it. http://www.knittingparadise.com/t-214608-14.html


Wow! Isn't that beautiful


----------



## Grandmapaula

cmaliza said:


> RookieRetiree wrote:
> I like my mimosas in a fluted glass.
> 
> Amen!
> 
> ~~~Can we make this a party? :thumbup:


I've got a bottle of Champagne to contribute!!


----------



## machriste

jheiens said:


> Okay, folks, I've Goggled several pages of links for *korstop* and still have no idea about it except that it is apparently edible.
> 
> Ohio Joy


I'm not so sure about my spelling in Norwegian. But korstop is simply equal parts of mashed potatoes and rutabagas (when I lived in England in the 70s, they were called garden swedes) with some butter and a bit of milk or cream and salt and pepper. Partner Jack was not very into veggies during his chemo and this was one way to sneak in some yellow ones. It's quite tasty, especially with something like meatballs and gravy.


----------



## Railyn

thewren said:


> our gallon is 64oz ---
> 
> Sorry Sam. there are 128 oz in a gallon.


----------



## darowil

thewren said:


> isn't there something akin in cricket? --- sam


I think one of my posts mentions the upcoming World Cup in One Day cricket here and NZ next year. Booked tickets yesterday
But isn't yours just America? Which would make it more like our AFL Grandfinal.
The cricket has 14 nations involved. (and more played to see hwho could get to go to the world cup. Qualifying games- and this is how Scotland and the UAE got in a few days ago when I commented to Julie about she would go for if Scotland played NZ.


----------



## jknappva

RookieRetiree said:


> I like my mimosas in a fluted glass.


I would but I can NOT stand the taste of alcohol of any kind so I guess mine would be plain old orange juice!
I'll take mine WITH pulp. LOL!
JUnek


----------



## darowil

nicho said:


> The wattle (botanical name acacia something or other) is Australia's floral emblem. Usually starts flowering around August so that we know spring is just around the corner! We even have a national Wattle Day on 1 September, but I don't think it is celebrated much any more. This photo shows the wattle blossoms I am trying to replicate with bobbles.


The national Wattle Day is news to me!


----------



## jknappva

siouxann said:


> We ended up with about 2 inches (5 cm?) of snow, but it has mostly melted already. It is a very wet snow, good for snowballs.
> 
> I just learned that my one remaining brother is in a hospital with frost-bitten toes. They are keeping him there on antibiotics to see if they can save them. Can the Prayer Warriors add him to their list please? His name is jim.


I'm so sorry to hear about your brother! I will definitely add him to my prayer list. Thank goodness, our snow has finally melted with the rain we had today. And no more forecast for the near future.
JK


----------



## darowil

siouxann said:


> All this talk about coins, a few years ago there was a story on NPR about the storage costs for the unwanted $1.00 coins. They were being produced because of a congressional act that demanded them. Nobody it seems wanted to use them. So, from around 2007 until around 2011 they were stockpiled in Baltimore and other places around the country. I think I heard that there were millions stored in Texas somewhere. Today I went looking for any outcome of this and here is one item I found:
> 
> Halting Production of Excess Dollar Coins
> The Vice President and Secretary Geithner announced the Administrations plan to stop the wasteful production of $1 coins for circulation. In 2005, Congress enacted the Presidential $1 Coin Act, which mandated that the United States Mint issue new Presidential $1 Coins with the likeness of every deceased President. But more than 40 percent of the $1 coins that the United States Mint has issued have been returned to the Federal Reserve, because nobody wants to use them.
> 
> As a result, nearly 1.4 billion excess dollar coins are already sitting unused in Federal Reserve Bank vaults  enough to meet demand for more than a decade. But until today, the Mint was on pace to produce an additional 1.6 billion dollar coins through 2016.
> 
> To put a stop to this waste the Administration will halt the production of Presidential $1 Coins for circulation. The Administration will still be required, by law, to continue to produce a relatively small number of the coins to be sold to collectors, at no cost to taxpayers. Instead of producing 70-80 million coins per President, the United States Mint will now only produce as many as collectors want. Regular circulating demand for $1 coins will be met through the Federal Reserve Banks' existing inventory, which will be drawn down over time. Overall, this step will save at least $50 million annually over the next several years.
> 
> At the Treasury Department, were continuing to work hard in support of President Obama and Vice President Bidens efforts to cut waste and streamline government, said Treasury Secretary Tim Geithner. Putting a stop to the minting of surplus $1 coins represents a significant opportunity to reduce costs and improve efficiency. In these tough times, Americans are making every dollar count, and they deserve the same from their government. We simply shouldnt be wasting taxpayer money on money that taxpayers arent using.
> 
> Thanks to google for finding it for me!


But if they simply stop making $1 notes and each time they end up in the bank they are replaced with coins it will happen- and people will winge and complain but they will soon get used to it.


----------



## jknappva

Lurker 2 said:


> Just not the best of days today- feeling rather washed out- hasn't been helped by having a tummy up-set- things have got a bit on top of me. Now Ringo is worried about me. But puppy like has gone to patrol the back fence again.


Oh, Julie. I'm so sorry that you have physical distress to add to the ongoing emotional problems Lupe is causing you.
She's such a witch...what goes 'round comes 'round so she'll eventually get her pay back.
Hugs, dearest sister of my heart.
Junek


----------



## Poledra65

LOL!!! Julie, you think you are having difficulties with squares, you should see the slippers I felted for David, and they were only a rectangle more or less. :shock: 
I'll take a pic after they finish drying and feel free to fall out of your chair laughing, well, don't actually fall, don't want you hurt, but you can laugh all you want. One came out more pointy and more narrow and the other came out wider in the foot and more rounded in the toe.:XD: I do not know what I did, I kept track of my rows, but it's obvious I did something wrong pre-felting. lololol....Oh well, he's only using them to sleep in right? I can honestly say, that I don't see myself felting to many things with form after this. 
I can not even imagine what trouble I'm going to have with the squares, it's a sad thing, we are so good with sweaters, gloves, socks... but a seemingly simple 8 inch square has reduced us all to beginner knitters. :hunf: 
Oh well. lol We will all laugh about it later, when we are no longer trying to make them. :wink:


----------



## darowil

thewren said:


> it is too bad when a major metropolis does not have reliable public transit - sets a very poor example in my mind. seattle is slowly getting on the ball with light rail - i always thought their bus service was pretty good - i sure rode it enough. i will admit though - if you are on a time table public transportation is not always convenient. i keep thinking - there is going to come a time when we run out of oil - what do they expect to do then? --- sam


Now I think that Sydney public transport is much better than here- though I have only used Sydney as a visitor. Covers a huge area as well.


----------



## Poledra65

Siouxann, prayers and positive energy for your brother, frost bite is no fun, I sure hope they are able to save his toes. 
Hugs


----------



## RookieRetiree

siouxann said:


> We ended up with about 2 inches (5 cm?) of snow, but it has mostly melted already. It is a very wet snow, good for snowballs.
> 
> I just learned that my one remaining brother is in a hospital with frost-bitten toes. They are keeping him there on antibiotics to see if they can save them. Can the Prayer Warriors add him to their list please? His name is jim.


Absolutely! Prayers on their way.


----------



## darowil

Lurker 2 said:


> I felt so powerless when the girl told me- it always is the problem of our Privacy Laws.


I must have missed something here. What happened- or how far back so I can look for myself
Kaye has very helpfully quote replied your post so I have now seen it. You could still fight this if you wanted by argueing that Fale is unable to make that decision for himself and/or has been pressured into signing it. To be valid it has to be oluntary and understood by the person giving POA over. And the person taking on the POA still has to act in the good of the person shoe they are acting for. While this is for her I doubt whether it is all that much different in NZ- and he is in Australia now anyway.


----------



## Designer1234

*The unfinished object workshop is now open -- go to the link under my post and join us -- it is #50- workshop*.

Bring something that you have been putting off - I am going to work on my orange cardigan and my stashbuster cardigans. see you there. There will be lots of time so come when you can but do try to finish at least one of your UFO's


----------



## darowil

Bonnie7591 said:


> I hope you manage to keep power. We regularly have outages in summer& with all the new oil batteries around here, demand is so high any stress put our power out. My husband has rigged up his portable welder (portable with the tractor front end loader) so we can plug it into the house & have power as it has its own big generator.
> 
> I made 2 of my squares from a book I purchased last spring, it was on promotion 1/2 price when it first came out. The squares are knitted from the center so I just added a few extra rows around the outside.,
> 
> http://www.tincanknits.com/pattern-HUK-vivid.html
> 
> I just have to block them now.
> Well, must get supper on.


Thats a great idea for them- no worries about right gauge etc and then just put the crochet border as no slip st possible that way.


----------



## NanaCaren

thewren said:


> The population was 16,494 at the 2010
> 
> and in case you have a burning desire to vacation here you can visit this site -
> 
> http://www.defiancetourism.com/
> 
> we live about three miles out of town - not as country as i would like - we have far too many neighbors for me - now if they were across the field - a mile away that would be fine. --- sam


I know what you mean about it not being as country as one would like. There are times I wish I had of gotten a place farther from where I am now. The houses are closing in on me.


----------



## Poledra65

Gweniepooh said:


> Just a quick pop in to say I went with DH to doctor today. Once again a delay; they have to jump through the hoops for workmans comp. He will have a cortizone shot guided by ultrasounded on Wednesday. If after 2 weeks he still has very little change he is to call back and they will start to try and get approval for surgery. Otherwise, he goes back to doctor in 4 weeks. Redtape, redtape, redtape. But, at least he is getting things moving. I'm off to work on bills & budget. Hugs to eeryone.


I sure hope that they are able to get his surgery approved fairly quickly and more easily than it is seeming at this point.


----------



## jknappva

thewren said:


> The population was 16,494 at the 2010
> 
> and in case you have a burning desire to vacation here you can visit this site -
> 
> http://www.defiancetourism.com/
> 
> we live about three miles out of town - not as country as i would like - we have far too many neighbors for me - now if they were across the field - a mile away that would be fine. --- sam


Sam, you would have loved where we lived when my children were growing up. We were in the country with a field on 3 sides and woods after the fields. There were woods across the road. My neighbors were about 1/4 of a mile away or less but couldn't see them or hear them because of the woods. It was a wonderful place to raise children.
Junek


----------



## jknappva

thewren said:


> four quarts make a gallon - a quart is 16oz - four quarts make 64oz - how are they getting 128oz? --- sam


Sorry, Sam. But I think she's right. There are 32 oz. in a quart.
JK.


----------



## darowil

Well off I go to do something- it is now 1030 and I still haven't eaten. Will go out and do what I need to do.


----------



## RookieRetiree

cmaliza said:


> RookieRetiree wrote:
> I like my mimosas in a fluted glass.
> 
> Absolutely! Time for a meet up? How's your foot and leg?
> 
> Amen!
> 
> ~~~Can we make this a party? :thumbup:


----------



## Poledra65

Lurker 2 said:


> I have chanced on an excellent documentary Sunday evenings about Yellowstone Park- fascinating! This one was made by the BBC.


We are going to go to Yellowstone this summer for a couple days when David has his vacation, not too far from here, and I think we are going to come back via Utah and the Arches National Park.  Will be fun to finally see it for real and not on tv, I'll take lots of pics.


----------



## Poledra65

Lurker 2 said:


> I have chanced on an excellent documentary Sunday evenings about Yellowstone Park- fascinating! This one was made by the BBC.


We are going to go to Yellowstone this summer for a couple days when David has his vacation, not too far from here, and I think we are going to come back via Utah and the Arches National Park.  Will be fun to finally see it for real and not on tv, I'll take lots of pics.


----------



## NanaCaren

Pup lover said:


> May have to try this next time we have extra mashed


M grandma would make them when we were young, she fried the potatoes in bacon fat. They were so good.


----------



## Sorlenna

Lurker 2 said:


> I felt so powerless when the girl told me- it always is the problem of our Privacy Laws.


I worry about this too if something should happen to him...because we have no "legal connection," I might be shut out as well.


----------



## RookieRetiree

jknappva said:


> I would but I can NOT stand the taste of alcohol of any kind so I guess mine would be plain old orange juice!
> I'll take mine WITH pulp. LOL!
> JUnek


A virgin mimosa for you then!


----------



## NanaCaren

Poledra65 said:


> LOL!!! Julie, you think you are having difficulties with squares, you should see the slippers I felted for David, and they were only a rectangle more or less. :shock:
> I'll take a pic after they finish drying and feel free to fall out of your chair laughing, well, don't actually fall, don't want you hurt, but you can laugh all you want. One came out more pointy and more narrow and the other came out wider in the foot and more rounded in the toe.:XD: I do not know what I did, I kept track of my rows, but it's obvious I did something wrong pre-felting. lololol....Oh well, he's only using them to sleep in right? I can honestly say, that I don't see myself felting to many things with form after this.
> I can not even imagine what trouble I'm going to have with the squares, it's a sad thing, we are so good with sweaters, gloves, socks... but a seemingly simple 8 inch square has reduced us all to beginner knitters. :hunf:
> Oh well. lol We will all laugh about it later, when we are no longer trying to make them. :wink:


It is odd how sometimes the simplest projects can take the longest and give us the most trouble. Ihave a friend that can make the most difficult design and finish it a few days. Give here a simple plain pair of mittens it takes days for her to finish them and many times of frogging. Still working on my squares :? 
Can't wait to see the slippers.


----------



## RookieRetiree

Poledra65 said:


> We are going to go to Yellowstone this summer for a couple days when David has his vacation, not too far from here, and I think we are going to come back via Utah and the Arches National Park.  Will be fun to finally see it for real and not on tv, I'll take lots of pics.


Try and see Bryce Canyon too ! DD 
and her DH took DGS there (his name is Bryce). Fond memories and pictures of the three of them before her DH passed away. Gorgeous country.


----------



## AZ Sticks

Hello my friends.... I hope everyone is doing ok. I have been working around the house (stealing Jynx's 1 drawer a day resolution) and all of the normal stuff. Errands seem to stack up if I am not out every couple of days.... I did manage to tuck the ends and finish off 7 hats, a cowl and the hooded scarf!!! Pictures will follow in the next couple of days - I promise!!! And if anybody recognizes the cowl pattern... please let me know! I have decided I really like it and I have no idea where I got it or what the name of it is. Whatever makes me think I will remember something like that months later???? OK off to find some dinner for me and make sure that Alan has a plan for his dinner. You are all in my heart and I will try to do some reading later in conjunction with my TV/DH time.... I am only on page 29 so I could have missed important stuff!!!! ttyl - AZ


----------



## NanaCaren

Poledra65 wrote:
We are going to go to Yellowstone this summer for a couple days when David has his vacation, not too far from here, and I think we are going to come back via Utah and the Arches National Park. Will be fun to finally see it for real and not on tv, I'll take lots of pics.



RookieRetiree said:


> Try and see Bryce Canyon too ! DD
> and her DH took DGS there (his name is Bryce). Fond memories and pictures of the three of them before her DH passed away. Gorgeous country.


Oh definitely go see Bryce Canyon as well, one of my favorites.


----------



## machriste

jknappva said:


> Sorry, Sam. But I think she's right. There are 32 oz. in a quart.
> JK.


I think it's the difference betweens liquids and solids. 32 oz to a quart of liquid (8 oz per cup; 16 oz. per pt.) and a pound of a solid like butter weighs 16 ozs.


----------



## TNS

RookieRetiree said:


> ..DGS birthday is Friday so I'm nearly ready. Back to getting stuff put away.
> 
> TNS. Guernsey was well-represented in the Islands of Britain documentary.


I did wonder when I read that you were watching it .... Then forgot to ask as I am still trying to catch up. Haven't seen this documentary, so ought to look out for it on the web if its available.


----------



## Designer1234

RookieRetiree said:


> Try and see Bryce Canyon too ! DD
> and her DH took DGS there (his name is Bryce). Fond memories and pictures of the three of them before her DH passed away. Gorgeous country.


It is worth staying a couple of days in St. George and visiting Zion Bryce Canyon - then over to the road south to Flag staff and straight south to Montezuma national monument ( cliff dwellings) and Sedona -- you are slowing heading in the right direction. So beautiful. Then to Tucson and visit the Degrazia Gallery of the sun -- so wonderful. Even if someone is not interested in Art it is the most amazing place I have ever seen. just wonderful.


----------



## TNS

Gweniepooh said:


> Just a quick pop in to say I went with DH to doctor today. Once again a delay; they have to jump through the hoops for workmans comp. He will have a cortizone shot guided by ultrasounded on Wednesday. If after 2 weeks he still has very little change he is to call back and they will start to try and get approval for surgery. Otherwise, he goes back to doctor in 4 weeks. Redtape, redtape, redtape. But, at least he is getting things moving. I'm off to work on bills & budget. Hugs to eeryone.


What a bummer! I hope the cortisone is effective, and that you can get all the red tape done with as soon as possible. Hugs for Brantley and you too of course


----------



## martina

purl2diva said:


> So sorry to hear this, Julie. It is so unfair. I wish there were more of us closer to be able to give you a real hug.


I am joining in the group hug for you, Julie. Sorry I am not near enough to do more, as are all your friends here. I was wondering if, as Fale has competency problems that you could maybe get some advice from your local mental health people? Just a thought. You are in my prayers as are all requesting them. Though that woman seems to need them more than anyone else!


----------



## Bonnie7591

Poledra65 said:


> We are going to go to Yellowstone this summer for a couple days when David has his vacation, not too far from here, and I think we are going to come back via Utah and the Arches National Park.  Will be fun to finally see it for real and not on tv, I'll take lots of pics.


We were in Arches NAtional park a few years ago, it's beautiful.


----------



## Bonnie7591

Poledra65 said:


> We are going to go to Yellowstone this summer for a couple days when David has his vacation, not too far from here, and I think we are going to come back via Utah and the Arches National Park.  Will be fun to finally see it for real and not on tv, I'll take lots of pics.


We were in Arches NAtional park a few years ago, it's beautiful.


----------



## Poledra65

NanaCaren said:


> M grandma would make them when we were young, she fried the potatoes in bacon fat. They were so good.


 :shock: Nothing cooked in bacon fat can be bad, bad for you maybe, but not bad in enjoyability.


----------



## martina

thewren said:


> I've never considered our money metric - it has been the way it is since we won the war for independence. --- sam


You mean when our ' B' team beat our ' A ' team.!!!
Yes, this is more silliness.


----------



## TNS

Lurker 2 said:


> I am sorry Shirley- very close to tears over a lot of things- trying to get out and do a couple of errands.


Oh, Julie, I'm sad to see you feeling blue. Please remember we all admire your wide range of skills and especially your caring and kind attitude to everyone else's problems whilst struggling with your own. As Shirley said, the KAP afghan is not a beauty contest but a way for all of us to contribute a token of our togetherness here. And in any case, I think you may be unjustifiably critical of your own efforts! I'm sure that every stitch was made with love, and will therefore be precious. Time for a {{{{{group hug}}}}} I think.


----------



## TNS

thewren said:


> what's cheating - she said she wanted to find the bottom of the pile - i was just making it easy for her. --- sam


But it won't be the bottom then, it will be the ( new) top......


----------



## Poledra65

Sorlenna said:


> I worry about this too if something should happen to him...because we have no "legal connection," I might be shut out as well.


Sometimes even with a legal connection, if things aren't written down and notarized, problems arise. Seems as if that brings out the best and worst in people. Sad really, that people are so disrespected by those they loved when that occurs. I certainly hope you don't have to worry about that for a long time to come and even then, that it brings out the best of everyone involved.


----------



## Poledra65

NanaCaren said:


> It is odd how sometimes the simplest projects can take the longest and give us the most trouble. Ihave a friend that can make the most difficult design and finish it a few days. Give here a simple plain pair of mittens it takes days for her to finish them and many times of frogging. Still working on my squares :?
> Can't wait to see the slippers.


LOL, at the very least they will be good for the entertainment value.


----------



## Poledra65

RookieRetiree said:


> Try and see Bryce Canyon too ! DD
> and her DH took DGS there (his name is Bryce). Fond memories and pictures of the three of them before her DH passed away. Gorgeous country.


Told David and he just looked it up, it's on the list for the next vacay. lol


----------



## pacer

No time to catch up tonight. I did read a little bit and know that Julie and Siouxann needs prayers and hugs so sending them to you and the group in a group hug. 

Faith continues to struggle. Another bad day. Her dad told me tonight that her intestines start to wake up and the hospital gives her a type of vanilla shake to drink and then the intestines shut back down again leaving her in severe pain. So far she has lost 12 pounds in the 11 days she has been in the hospital. She is getting weaker instead of stronger. I stopped by the family's home tonight and talked to Faith's dad for a little bit. He had to stay home today because their one year old was sick from both ends and she is tube fed through a g-tube to the intestines as her stomach cannot digest food very well. Both of the girls have medical problems but not the same type. I asked the dad what day he would like a meal delivered to I am making their dinner Wednesday evening, with the help of my two sons. I told Dad that I would bring some fresh vegetables on a tray as well as fresh fruit and my pizza casserole that his children really enjoy. I get non egg noodles as the one child has an egg allergy. I have made this meal for the family before and they love it. They even love my fresh vegetables because I have a crinkle cut knife and cut the vegetables with it. I might do chocolate dip pretzels for dessert so they can all eat the dessert. This weekend the two oldest girls in that family will be performing in the Sound of Music musical at their high school so my oldest son is willing to go with me to see them perform. I need to get tickets purchased tomorrow for that. 

Take care everyone and happy knitting.


----------



## Poledra65

Designer1234 said:


> It is worth staying a couple of days in St. George and visiting Zion Bryce Canyon - then over to the road south to Flag staff and straight south to Montezuma national monument ( cliff dwellings) and Sedona -- you are slowing heading in the right direction. So beautiful. Then to Tucson and visit the Degrazia Gallery of the sun -- so wonderful. Even if someone is not interested in Art it is the most amazing place I have ever seen. just wonderful.


LOLOL!!! I started listing all the places you all have said, poor David said, I only have 7 days total. lololol.... But he looked them all up and is trying to lump them into sets and plan each set for different vacations. When I got to Sedona though, it was too funny, he was looking at the computer like you all had lost your mind, lolol... Then I told him I hadn't specified that we only had a 7 day vacation. LOL.... But you sure have him planning for the next several years. :XD: :XD:


----------



## NanaCaren

Poledra65 said:


> :shock: Nothing cooked in bacon fat can be bad, bad for you maybe, but not bad in enjoyability.


So very true, we agree completely.


----------



## Poledra65

pacer said:


> No time to catch up tonight. I did read a little bit and know that Julie and Siouxann needs prayers and hugs so sending them to you and the group in a group hug.
> 
> Faith continues to struggle. Another bad day. Her dad told me tonight that her intestines start to wake up and the hospital gives her a type of vanilla shake to drink and then the intestines shut back down again leaving her in severe pain. So far she has lost 12 pounds in the 11 days she has been in the hospital. She is getting weaker instead of stronger. I stopped by the family's home tonight and talked to Faith's dad for a little bit. He had to stay home today because their one year old was sick from both ends and she is tube fed through a g-tube to the intestines as her stomach cannot digest food very well. Both of the girls have medical problems but not the same type. I asked the dad what day he would like a meal delivered to I am making their dinner Wednesday evening, with the help of my two sons. I told Dad that I would bring some fresh vegetables on a tray as well as fresh fruit and my pizza casserole that his children really enjoy. I get non egg noodles as the one child has an egg allergy. I have made this meal for the family before and they love it. They even love my fresh vegetables because I have a crinkle cut knife and cut the vegetables with it. I might do chocolate dip pretzels for dessert so they can all eat the dessert. This weekend the two oldest girls in that family will be performing in the Sound of Music musical at their high school so my oldest son is willing to go with me to see them perform. I need to get tickets purchased tomorrow for that.
> 
> Take care everyone and happy knitting.


Oh, poor family, that has got to be stressful and very hard to go through. Prayers and positive, healing energy heading their way. 
Enjoy the play. 
Hugs and hi to Michael.


----------



## sassafras123

TNS, must have lost part of the thread. Have no idea what you are talking about.
Jeanette, used to like mimosas but never had one in fluted glass. 
Julie, who is puppy? I haven't even started my squares! So don't feel bad.
Shirley, I actually did a watercolor of still life today!
Railyn, oh I love you. You are as much "I Love Lucy" as I am. Once fell into a large garbage can trying to roll it up the driveway! Good thing it was empty. My DH was watching. We had had a long day out of town and he just assumed it was fibrofog and fibroflare.
Siouxanne, prayers and healing energy sent for Jim.
Machristi, we called half potato half rutabaga splotch. It was made from left over mashed potatoes and mashed rutabaga from Thanksgiving. We are Welsh so I think that's the right word. I love rutabaga and cook it often boiled or sliced and baked with other veggies.
Busy day. Lemon oiled living room floor....hands and knees work, did watercolor, jogged 40min. Walked 20 min. With Maya, and went to annual EKG appt.


----------



## NanaCaren

Poledra65 said:


> LOL, at the very least they will be good for the entertainment value.


OH but the best part is they will be warm and that is the most important part.


----------



## Poledra65

NanaCaren said:


> OH but the best part is they will be warm and that is the most important part.


That is a good point. lol.... I'm hoping the bigger one is dry by the time he is ready to leave in the morning, I felted it a little more this morning so that it is a little closer in size, but not by much. lol...It's the same length in the foot and leg, but otherwise... LOLOL! But he can put them on the floor by the heater while he drives to finish drying them if need be I guess. :roll:


----------



## TNS

thewren said:


> four quarts make a gallon - a quart is 16oz - four quarts make 64oz - how are they getting 128oz? --- sam


May I stir this a bit more? There are actually 32 fl. oz in your quart, 16 oz in your pint. (2 pints to a quart) Where it all gets confusing is at the pint level as there are 20 fl oz to the imperial pint, and 16 to yours..


----------



## tami_ohio

Carol, I can't tell you of a restaurant in the area, and we get it frozen where we go, but if you come see me on a Friday, I'll take you where we go! You have to be a member to get in.

Betty, thank you for your prayers. I am some better today.

Tami


----------



## NanaCaren

Poledra65 said:


> That is a good point. lol.... I'm hoping the bigger one is dry by the time he is ready to leave in the morning, I felted it a little more this morning so that it is a little closer in size, but not by much. lol...It's the same length in the foot and leg, but otherwise... LOLOL! But he can put them on the floor by the heater while he drives to finish drying them if need be I guess. :roll:


That should work to finish drying it. His feet will be warm now.  I have not always had the best luck felting things on purpose.


----------



## NanaCaren

TNS said:


> May I stir this a bit more? There are actually 32 fl. oz in your quart, 16 oz in your pint. (2 pints to a quart) Where it all gets confusing is at the pint level as there are 20 fl oz to the imperial pint, and 16 to yours..


Yes the pint measurements do get a tad confusing.


----------



## Lurker 2

cmaliza said:


> ~~~I always believe....what goes 'round comes 'round....Lupe will get her comeuppance eventually. Nevertheless, I know you miss Fale. It's hard to keep the faith when on your own. We are with you...use the KTP as a "shoulder" to lean on. Carol il/oh


One thing, at least this afternoon I had my friend here- and we have got her started on her ruffle scarf- it is a very pretty variegated blue- that she got for $1 a ball, so she is very happy with her bargain!
I am afraid I have been 'leaning' rather a lot these last few weeks. I never anticipated this time of having to learn to live without Fale while he was still alive. It was hard work looking after him, but there were a lot of good times none-the-less.


----------



## Lurker 2

thewren said:


> i am so sorry Julie - i know they aren't real but hugs coming your way. --- sam


Thanks Sam!


----------



## Lurker 2

Pup lover said:


> I name all of mine and put the page number in the name, a tip from Jynx. Tgen you can have numerous ones fir the same week.


I will have to try that, but I will be writing down my references just incase I still lose them!


----------



## Poledra65

NanaCaren said:


> That should work to finish drying it. His feet will be warm now.  I have not always had the best luck felting things on purpose.


LOL!!! It always works better on accident doesn't it?


----------



## Lurker 2

thewren said:


> four quarts make a gallon - a quart is 16oz - four quarts make 64oz - how are they getting 128oz? --- sam


the pint is 16 oz, a quart is 32 oz. American.


----------



## Lurker 2

Poledra65 said:


> Oh Julie, that woman is paving her way... Not that I wish anything bad to happen to anyone, but I were to, she'd be a great place to start.
> I hope that your tummy comes around soon, I imagine that the stress and upset of everything though is probably playing a large part.
> Ringo is a good boy.
> Big huge hugs and lots of love.


Thanks Kaye- good to see you on line again!


----------



## NanaCaren

Poledra65 said:


> LOL!!! It always works better on accident doesn't it?


lol yes it sure does, except when it is your favorite jumper that now nearly fits DJ. :thumbdown:


----------



## Grannypeg

Siouxanne, prayers coming for your brother. I hope his toes will be okay.

Julie ((((HUGS)))) I wish there was someone who could advocate for you.

Peggy


----------



## Lurker 2

jknappva said:


> Oh, Julie. I'm so sorry that you have physical distress to add to the ongoing emotional problems Lupe is causing you.
> She's such a witch...what goes 'round comes 'round so she'll eventually get her pay back.
> Hugs, dearest sister of my heart.
> Junek


fortunately the tummy troubles are subsiding. If ever there were someone I could happily live my life, without...


----------



## Poledra65

David and I went for a ride on Saturday afternoon and got lost, but I took a bunch of pictures for you all. It was so funny, we were finally coming to a road that looked from a distance to be paved, when we got there David started laughing and was trying to figure out how we got there, we ended up on I85. lol about 30 miles from home. It was about a 3 hour or so drive on the county roads. :roll: 
We have fun doing that, don't usually get lost, but we do go for long drives. lol


----------



## TNS

sassafras123 said:


> TNS, must have lost part of the thread. Have no idea what you are talking about.
> 
> Well, nothing too important! It was, I assume, comments about getting to the bottom of the ironing pile, which Sam said was easy - you just turn it over - but I said that was cheating, which he disagreed with..... Told you it wasn't anything important!
> :mrgreen: :mrgreen:
> You have had a busy day Joy. I hope you will now sleep well.


----------



## Lurker 2

Poledra65 said:


> LOL!!! Julie, you think you are having difficulties with squares, you should see the slippers I felted for David, and they were only a rectangle more or less. :shock:
> I'll take a pic after they finish drying and feel free to fall out of your chair laughing, well, don't actually fall, don't want you hurt, but you can laugh all you want. One came out more pointy and more narrow and the other came out wider in the foot and more rounded in the toe.:XD: I do not know what I did, I kept track of my rows, but it's obvious I did something wrong pre-felting. lololol....Oh well, he's only using them to sleep in right? I can honestly say, that I don't see myself felting to many things with form after this.
> I can not even imagine what trouble I'm going to have with the squares, it's a sad thing, we are so good with sweaters, gloves, socks... but a seemingly simple 8 inch square has reduced us all to beginner knitters. :hunf:
> Oh well. lol We will all laugh about it later, when we are no longer trying to make them. :wink:


Bit short on the sense of humour presently- when one is down it is easy for everything to seem a disaster.- this is where Fale was such a good foil for me- things seldom got him down for long. Ah well...
I wonder what went wrong with the slippers?


----------



## Lurker 2

darowil said:


> I must have missed something here. What happened- or how far back so I can look for myself
> Kaye has very helpfully quote replied your post so I have now seen it. You could still fight this if you wanted by argueing that Fale is unable to make that decision for himself and/or has been pressured into signing it. To be valid it has to be oluntary and understood by the person giving POA over. And the person taking on the POA still has to act in the good of the person shoe they are acting for. While this is for her I doubt whether it is all that much different in NZ- and he is in Australia now anyway.


I will go back to the lawyer next week- this week Thursday is a holiday- Waitangi Day.


----------



## Poledra65

Lurker 2 said:


> Thanks Kaye- good to see you on line again!


Was just hanging out this weekend, went for a long drive and got some things done around here that required more knowledge and strength than I have. I now have door handles on my dinning room doors and the door going out to the garage finally latches, it took some ingenuity but David got the problem handled. 
Hope you had a good visit and are feeling much better. 
Hugs galore and pats for Ringo.


----------



## Poledra65

NanaCaren said:


> lol yes it sure does, except when it is your favorite jumper that now nearly fits DJ. :thumbdown:


But I bet DJ is just happy about it? :roll:


----------



## Lurker 2

Poledra65 said:


> We are going to go to Yellowstone this summer for a couple days when David has his vacation, not too far from here, and I think we are going to come back via Utah and the Arches National Park.  Will be fun to finally see it for real and not on tv, I'll take lots of pics.


Which knowing your Photos will be almost as good as being there!


----------



## Lurker 2

Sorlenna said:


> I worry about this too if something should happen to him...because we have no "legal connection," I might be shut out as well.


And I did not think to take my marriage certificate with me. It is a worry, I do not mean to diminish your concern.


----------



## Lurker 2

martina said:


> I am joining in the group hug for you, Julie. Sorry I am not near enough to do more, as are all your friends here. I was wondering if, as Fale has competency problems that you could maybe get some advice from your local mental health people? Just a thought. You are in my prayers as are all requesting them. Though that woman seems to need them more than anyone else!


I keep praying that her heart may be softened- it is hard not to be discouraged at times, though...


----------



## tami_ohio

Sorlenna, thank you for your efforts in writing out both sides of a pattern! I have a horrendous time "reversing" the patterns for the other side, so don't purchase them. I did once. For fingerless mitts with cables in them. I didn't realize that it was written that way, or I wouldn't have bought it. I did get them made, but I really fought with it.

Tami


----------



## Lurker 2

TNS said:


> Oh, Julie, I'm sad to see you feeling blue. Please remember we all admire your wide range of skills and especially your caring and kind attitude to everyone else's problems whilst struggling with your own. As Shirley said, the KAP afghan is not a beauty contest but a way for all of us to contribute a token of our togetherness here. And in any case, I think you may be unjustifiably critical of your own efforts! I'm sure that every stitch was made with love, and will therefore be precious. Time for a {{{{{group hug}}}}} I think.


Thanks, Lin! I appreciate that!


----------



## Sorlenna

tami_ohio said:


> Sorlenna, thank you for your efforts in writing out both sides of a pattern! I have a horrendous time "reversing" the patterns for the other side, so don't purchase them. I did once. For fingerless mitts with cables in them. I didn't realize that it was written that way, or I wouldn't have bought it. I did get them made, but I really fought with it.
> 
> Tami


Oh, I absolutely agree with you! I have taken longer to write myself out the "opposite directions" of another pattern than I spend knitting it. :shock:


----------



## Lurker 2

pacer said:


> No time to catch up tonight. I did read a little bit and know that Julie and Siouxann needs prayers and hugs so sending them to you and the group in a group hug.
> 
> Faith continues to struggle. Another bad day. Her dad told me tonight that her intestines start to wake up and the hospital gives her a type of vanilla shake to drink and then the intestines shut back down again leaving her in severe pain. So far she has lost 12 pounds in the 11 days she has been in the hospital. She is getting weaker instead of stronger. I stopped by the family's home tonight and talked to Faith's dad for a little bit. He had to stay home today because their one year old was sick from both ends and she is tube fed through a g-tube to the intestines as her stomach cannot digest food very well. Both of the girls have medical problems but not the same type. I asked the dad what day he would like a meal delivered to I am making their dinner Wednesday evening, with the help of my two sons. I told Dad that I would bring some fresh vegetables on a tray as well as fresh fruit and my pizza casserole that his children really enjoy. I get non egg noodles as the one child has an egg allergy. I have made this meal for the family before and they love it. They even love my fresh vegetables because I have a crinkle cut knife and cut the vegetables with it. I might do chocolate dip pretzels for dessert so they can all eat the dessert. This weekend the two oldest girls in that family will be performing in the Sound of Music musical at their high school so my oldest son is willing to go with me to see them perform. I need to get tickets purchased tomorrow for that.
> 
> Take care everyone and happy knitting.


Prayers for Faith- do keep us in the loop!


----------



## jheiens

nicho said:


> The wattle (botanical name acacia something or other) is Australia's floral emblem. Usually starts flowering around August so that we know spring is just around the corner! We even have a national Wattle Day on 1 September, but I don't think it is celebrated much any more. This photo shows the wattle blossoms I am trying to replicate with bobbles.


What a pretty plant!! Thank you for posting the picture so that I will know what I'm seeing when your work arrives.

Ohio Joy


----------



## nittergma

I love you photos Kaye! I'm going out west some day! I'd be afraid to get lost though looks like you could go a long way till you found something you knew!


----------



## Designer1234

sassafras123 said:


> TNS,
> Shirley, I actually did a watercolor of still life today!
> .


Oh goody - let me see it! We all want to see it! did you get the 3 downloads? they were especially for you. I see you are in our new workshop (Unfinished objects) it is going great already.!


----------



## NanaCaren

Poledra65 said:


> David and I went for a ride on Saturday afternoon and got lost, but I took a bunch of pictures for you all. It was so funny, we were finally coming to a road that looked from a distance to be paved, when we got there David started laughing and was trying to figure out how we got there, we ended up on I85. lol about 30 miles from home. It was about a 3 hour or so drive on the county roads. :roll:
> We have fun doing that, don't usually get lost, but we do go for long drives. lol


Lovely photos. Sometimes it is nice to get lost, as long as you have enough fuel and don't break down.


----------



## Lurker 2

sassafras123 said:


> TNS, must have lost part of the thread. Have no idea what you are talking about.
> Jeanette, used to like mimosas but never had one in fluted glass.
> Julie, who is puppy? I haven't even started my squares! So don't feel bad.
> Shirley, I actually did a watercolor of still life today!
> Railyn, oh I love you. You are as much "I Love Lucy" as I am. Once fell into a large garbage can trying to roll it up the driveway! Good thing it was empty. My DH was watching. We had had a long day out of town and he just assumed it was fibrofog and fibroflare.
> Siouxanne, prayers and healing energy sent for Jim.
> Machristi, we called half potato half rutabaga splotch. It was made from left over mashed potatoes and mashed rutabaga from Thanksgiving. We are Welsh so I think that's the right word. I love rutabaga and cook it often boiled or sliced and baked with other veggies.
> Busy day. Lemon oiled living room floor....hands and knees work, did watercolor, jogged 40min. Walked 20 min. With Maya, and went to annual EKG appt.


The 'puppy' is my Ringo- he is just so much smaller than my Rufus is- he will always be my 'little' boy.


----------



## RookieRetiree

NanaCaren said:


> lol yes it sure does, except when it is your favorite jumper that now nearly fits DJ. :thumbdown:


Felted sweaters (accidents) make great mittens and slippers! Been there, done that, and hope never to do it again.


----------



## Lurker 2

Grannypeg said:


> Siouxanne, prayers coming for your brother. I hope his toes will be okay.
> 
> Julie ((((HUGS)))) I wish there was someone who could advocate for you.
> 
> Peggy


I did get the gentlemen in from Church to talk with Lupe- back in September- but she said one thing and did another.


----------



## Poledra65

Lurker 2 said:


> Bit short on the sense of humour presently- when one is down it is easy for everything to seem a disaster.- this is where Fale was such a good foil for me- things seldom got him down for long. Ah well...
> I wonder what went wrong with the slippers?


I totally understand your not feeling the laughter right now, and it may be a few days or weeks before you have your laugh back, completely understandable, and hopefully you will hear something soon from somewhere if not from Fale himself. We love you and hear your tears, know I am holding you tight in my thoughts and prayers everyday. 
On the slippers though, your guess is probably better than mine. :roll: 
But if I figure it out, I'll let you all know. 
Giant Hugs.


----------



## Lurker 2

Poledra65 said:


> David and I went for a ride on Saturday afternoon and got lost, but I took a bunch of pictures for you all. It was so funny, we were finally coming to a road that looked from a distance to be paved, when we got there David started laughing and was trying to figure out how we got there, we ended up on I85. lol about 30 miles from home. It was about a 3 hour or so drive on the county roads. :roll:
> We have fun doing that, don't usually get lost, but we do go for long drives. lol


I should think it supremely easy to get wandered on the prairie!


----------



## RookieRetiree

Poledra65 said:


> David and I went for a ride on Saturday afternoon and got lost, but I took a bunch of pictures for you all. It was so funny, we were finally coming to a road that looked from a distance to be paved, when we got there David started laughing and was trying to figure out how we got there, we ended up on I85. lol about 30 miles from home. It was about a 3 hour or so drive on the county roads. :roll:
> We have fun doing that, don't usually get lost, but we do go for long drives. lol


I would think he 'd have enough of driving by the time he makes it home..glad you had a good time.


----------



## jheiens

thewren said:


> our gallon is 64oz --- sam
> 
> That is a half gallon, Sam. The US gallon is 128 ounces as Bonnie7591 posted.
> 
> Ohio Joy
> 
> 
> 
> Bonnie7591 said:
> 
> 
> 
> My husband still insists on converting the temperature, I wouldn't bother except for him.
> 
> One thing I don't understand is why the US -128 ounces & Canadian(Imperial) 160 ounces gallon cannot be the same - I put in the ounces just because I was sure someone would ask later.
Click to expand...


----------



## NanaCaren

Poledra65 said:


> But I bet DJ is just happy about it? :roll:


I haven't given it to her yet. she liked to wear it around before so I am hoping she will still like. :-D


----------



## Poledra65

NanaCaren said:


> Lovely photos. Sometimes it is nice to get lost, as long as you have enough fuel and don't break down.


LOL! That was the concern until we found the highway. lol We were running pretty low. :shock: 
And no cell coverage with all the hills and valleys and being way out yonder.


----------



## Lurker 2

Poledra65 said:


> Was just hanging out this weekend, went for a long drive and got some things done around here that required more knowledge and strength than I have. I now have door handles on my dinning room doors and the door going out to the garage finally latches, it took some ingenuity but David got the problem handled.
> Hope you had a good visit and are feeling much better.
> Hugs galore and pats for Ringo.


It certainly was good to have my friend visit- thanks so much for the hugs and pats- I won't disturb Ringo just now- but when he wakes up!


----------



## Poledra65

nittergma said:


> I love you photos Kaye! I'm going out west some day! I'd be afraid to get lost though looks like you could go a long way till you found something you knew!


Thank you, it was fun taking them, it's amazing how much the topography changes from one mile to the next. Yes, you can go quite a ways back amongst the ranches without seeing anyone either.


----------



## Lurker 2

Poledra65 said:


> I totally understand your not feeling the laughter right now, and it may be a few days or weeks before you have your laugh back, completely understandable, and hopefully you will hear something soon from somewhere if not from Fale himself. We love you and hear your tears, know I am holding you tight in my thoughts and prayers everyday.
> On the slippers though, your guess is probably better than mine. :roll:
> But if I figure it out, I'll let you all know.
> Giant Hugs.


Was that the sun setting? I am grateful for the thoughts and prayers. People are mostly so kind.


----------



## Poledra65

Lurker 2 said:


> I should think it supremely easy to get wandered on the prairie!


Oh my yes, especially when you get started wandering the county roads, you may see an occasional car or likely truck every so often, but just as likely to not see a soul for miles as it's all ranch land. It's beautiful though.


----------



## NanaCaren

Poledra65 said:


> LOL! That was the concern until we found the highway. lol We were running pretty low. :shock:
> And no cell coverage with all the hills and valleys and being way out yonder.


Oh I have been there done that. Had to walk several miles to get fuel for the car. Thankfully I got a ride back. The days before cell phones.


----------



## Poledra65

RookieRetiree said:


> I would think he 'd have enough of driving by the time he makes it home..glad you had a good time.


You would think, I mentioned the same thing too him. 
And he actually has a really good sense of direction, when he's already been somewhere, not so much when discovering undiscovered territory. :hunf: 
LOL


----------



## siouxann

thewren said:


> i wonder how you get on the list - if there is a list - to but for your collection? --- sam


Here is one source for a catalogue:
catalog.usmint.gov/webapp/wcs/stores/servlet/CategoryDisplay?l...

I think you can probably google usmint.gov and request a catalogue

Thanks to you and to all the warriors for the prayers. He was in treatment this evening when I called so I don't have any news about him for now.


----------



## RookieRetiree

Poledra65 said:


> LOL! That was the concern until we found the highway. lol We were running pretty low. :shock:
> And no cell coverage with all the hills and valleys and being way out yonder.


When the kids were young. we went on a wild west tour and got as far as Deadwood...Jackson Hole was my favorite place..we went white water rafting and the other family in the boat were from Australia.


----------



## Poledra65

NanaCaren said:


> Oh I have been there done that. Had to walk several miles to get fuel for the car. Thankfully I got a ride back. The days before cell phones.


 :shock: Our problem would have been figuring out which way to go to get to somewhere to find people to go the many miles to get gas. :thumbdown:


----------



## RookieRetiree

Has anyone heard from Mel recently?


----------



## Poledra65

Lurker 2 said:


> Was that the sun setting? I am grateful for the thoughts and prayers. People are mostly so kind.


The sun trying to shine through the snow and fog in the distance. I thought it was so pretty. You are easy to be kind to, you are a very loving and lovely person.


----------



## Lurker 2

Poledra65 said:


> Oh my yes, especially when you get started wandering the county roads, you may see an occasional car or likely truck every so often, but just as likely to not see a soul for miles as it's all ranch land. It's beautiful though.


as we can see from your photos!


----------



## Poledra65

RookieRetiree said:


> Has anyone heard from Mel recently?


I was wondering about Strawberry also, wasn't she going to have back surgery? I hope that all went well.


----------



## Lurker 2

Poledra65 said:


> The sun trying to shine through the snow and fog in the distance. I thought it was so pretty. You are easy to be kind to, you are a very loving and lovely person.


who has had a down day, today- but my programs are about to start on the telly- so that should take my mind off my own problems!


----------



## Lurker 2

Poledra65 said:


> I was wondering about Strawberry also, wasn't she going to have back surgery? I hope that all went well.


I sent her a PM several weeks back, now- but have heard nothing.


----------



## RookieRetiree

Lurker 2 said:


> Was that the sun setting? I am grateful for the thoughts and prayers. People are mostly so kind.


Certainly true of the people on KTP...wish we could get some of it transferred to Fale's family. Hugs


----------



## Poledra65

Lurker 2 said:


> as we can see from your photos!


I took a whole bunch more, I think I took over 40 pictures, I'll post some more in just a few.


----------



## RookieRetiree

Lurker 2 said:


> Was that the sun setting? I am grateful for the thoughts and prayers. People are mostly so kind.


Certainly true of the people on KTP...wish we could get some of it transferred to Fale's family. Hugs


----------



## Lurker 2

RookieRetiree said:


> Certainly true of the people on KTP...wish we could get some of it transferred to Fale's family. Hugs


It has been so hard being told by them that I could not, and was not looking after him properly- we were happy most of the time- but we hardly saw the family. Thanks for the hugs, Rookie!


----------



## Poledra65

Lurker 2 said:


> who has had a down day, today- but my programs are about to start on the telly- so that should take my mind off my own problems!


The DishTV guy was here this morning and hooked up the DVR so now David can record his shows that come on while he's on the road and watch them when he gets home. It was only $7.99/month to upgrade, so thought it worthwhile. 
I'll post you a picture of my progress on the grey and pink dress tomorrow, I've come a long way and I kept the same size as last time but am keeping tight check on my stitch count and it looks 2 sizes smaller.


----------



## NanaCaren

Lurker 2 said:


> It certainly was good to have my friend visit- thanks so much for the hugs and pats- I won't disturb Ringo just now- but when he wakes up!


Joining in with the ((((((HUGS)))))) I find that puppy hugs go a long way when you are missing a loved one.


----------



## iamsam

and i used to teach math? --- sam



Bonnie7591 said:


> A pint is 16 oz, 2 pints = 1 quart -32ounces. US


----------



## iamsam

i realize that now - where was my mind? --- sam



Railyn said:


> thewren said:
> 
> 
> 
> our gallon is 64oz ---
> 
> Sorry Sam. there are 128 oz in a gallon.
Click to expand...


----------



## jheiens

Bulldog said:


> Got my second square started. I am going to make them as best I can and leave it up to to assembler as to what is or is not used from me. My feelings would never be hurt. Just gonna have fun with it.


Now, Betty, as the assembler-in-chief, let me repeat my previous post regarding the casting out of anybody's squares: * Ain't happenin . . . . no way, now how!!* Now, have you all got that?

I don't care if yours' or anyone else's is the sorriest-looking thing imaginable, *If* I get it, it will be incorporated into some project that is going to become part of the KAP all-time, most- favorite prizes ever before seen in the history of the Tea Party's KAP.

If any of you personally are seeking to be known as the most chicken-hearted knitter in the Tea Party, then hide your perfectly acceptable and lovely squares in the bottom of your UFO stack (or your ironing basket if that works for you); BUT I am not tossing out anybody's work. This is to be an act of love from each of us to each of us.

The first one I hear of who is casting stones at anybody else's work will be demoted to washing up ALL the cups, glasses, utensils, and dishes used at Sam's table for the next year---after we have all tried all the recipes posted between this day and the announcement of the winner/winners of the drawings KAP II. (I am about to laugh myself silly at the pomposity of this post.)

Please repeat after me: "I understand, Joy."

I love you all and I thank you from the bottom of my heart for your willingness to donate these squares to make this all possible. I truly do.

Ohio Joy


----------



## iamsam

my face hurts it is so red --- sam



jknappva said:


> Sorry, Sam. But I think she's right. There are 32 oz. in a quart.
> JK.


----------



## tami_ohio

Thank you Sassafras. Compared to a friend of mine, I have a very mild case at this point, but for me, this was a big one. I don't feel it most days, or if I do, it's not much. As for my friend, she is in pain daily, it is just a matter of how much, even with meds. Today is much better, though I am still feeling it some. I have an idea that the weather, stress, and all the potatoes and tomato sauce that I've been eating in the last couple of weeks, has triggered it.

Tami


----------



## jheiens

thewren said:


> four quarts make a gallon - a quart is 16oz - four quarts make 64oz - how are they getting 128oz? --- sam


A quart is 32 oz, Sam.

Ohio Joy


----------



## iamsam

now you are getting picky. --- sam



TNS said:


> But it won't be the bottom then, it will be the ( new) top......


----------



## NanaCaren

jheiens said:


> Please repeat after me: "I understand, Joy."
> 
> I love you all and I thank you from the bottom of my heart for your willingness to donate these squares to make this all possible. I truly do.
> 
> Ohio Joy


Repeating "I undersatnd, Joy"

Having fun trying to accomplish some thing I mastered in my youth that I can no longer get to work to.  :roll:


----------



## NanaCaren

thewren said:


> and i used to teach math? --- sam


It is OK I cook and had to think about it for a minute. Been translating into too many different measurements lately.

I'm heading to dreamland in hopes of having tome to post coffee in the morning. 
I'll leave you with a photo from a friend of mine. Enjoy!
HUGS to all and pleasant peaceful dreams.


----------



## Designer1234

I have just been sitting here and 'surfing' some of the posts I have in my watched section as well as posts I started (mainly because I can use my right hand for surfing and that means I am not typing.. There was one that I think some of you might find interesting - especially those who lived through the war in Europe ( London and UK bombings) and those who were in NA for the 9/11 
attacks.

You all know that I am a very very 'proud' Canadian and I started a post in 2012, shortly after I joined KP. here is the link -- you might find the posts from Canadians and others interesting . I think the canadians here might find it interesting too. Shirley

*http://www.knittingparadise.com/t-96560-1.html*


----------



## Bonnie7591

Poledra65 said:


> LOLOL!!! I started listing all the places you all have said, poor David said, I only have 7 days total. lololol.... But he looked them all up and is trying to lump them into sets and plan each set for different vacations. When I got to Sedona though, it was too funny, he was looking at the computer like you all had lost your mind, lolol... Then I told him I hadn't specified that we only had a 7 day vacation. LOL.... But you sure have him planning for the next several years. :XD: :XD:


Make sure you add the Grand Canyon to the list, unless you have already been there, it is awsome. I have only been to the south rim, some day I hope to get to the north rim. We tried to get there on the Harley one year but it was just too hot.


----------



## pammie1234

Designer1234 said:


> *The unfinished object workshop is now open -- go to the link under my post and join us -- it is #50- workshop*.
> 
> Bring something that you have been putting off - I am going to work on my orange cardigan and my stashbuster cardigans. see you there. There will be lots of time so come when you can but do try to finish at least one of your UFO's


Shirley, the link for the information page isn't working. The one under your name does work, but the other one takes me to a reply box. This may have already been addressed as I am only on p. 66.


----------



## Bonnie7591

It is so sad that one family has to have so much sickness with their children. You are an angel to help out with meals. I'm sure they realy appreciate your efforts, especially when you work such long hours.



pacer said:


> No time to catch up tonight. I did read a little bit and know that Julie and Siouxann needs prayers and hugs so sending them to you and the group in a group hug.
> 
> Faith continues to struggle. Another bad day. Her dad told me tonight that her intestines start to wake up and the hospital gives her a type of vanilla shake to drink and then the intestines shut back down again leaving her in severe pain. So far she has lost 12 pounds in the 11 days she has been in the hospital. She is getting weaker instead of stronger. I stopped by the family's home tonight and talked to Faith's dad for a little bit. He had to stay home today because their one year old was sick from both ends and she is tube fed through a g-tube to the intestines as her stomach cannot digest food very well. Both of the girls have medical problems but not the same type. I asked the dad what day he would like a meal delivered to I am making their dinner Wednesday evening, with the help of my two sons. I told Dad that I would bring some fresh vegetables on a tray as well as fresh fruit and my pizza casserole that his children really enjoy. I get non egg noodles as the one child has an egg allergy. I have made this meal for the family before and they love it. They even love my fresh vegetables because I have a crinkle cut knife and cut the vegetables with it. I might do chocolate dip pretzels for dessert so they can all eat the dessert. This weekend the two oldest girls in that family will be performing in the Sound of Music musical at their high school so my oldest son is willing to go with me to see them perform. I need to get tickets purchased tomorrow for that.
> 
> Take care everyone and happy knitting.


----------



## Poledra65

Lurker 2 said:


> It has been so hard being told by them that I could not, and was not looking after him properly- we were happy most of the time- but we hardly saw the family. Thanks for the hugs, Rookie!


That's because they knew they would not care for him properly and it's easier to deflect onto someone else.


----------



## jheiens

machriste said:


> I'm not so sure about my spelling in Norwegian. But korstop is simply equal parts of mashed potatoes and rutabagas (when I lived in England in the 70s, they were called garden swedes) with some butter and a bit of milk or cream and salt and pepper. Partner Jack was not very into veggies during his chemo and this was one way to sneak in some yellow ones. It's quite tasty, especially with something like meatballs and gravy.


Several of us here love rutabaga (especially the GSs, steamed and seasoned with butter, brown sugar and a bit of ginger and a pinch of salt.

Ohio Joy


----------



## Poledra65

Bonnie7591 said:


> Make sure you add the Grand Canyon to the list, unless you have already been there, it is awsome. I have only been to the south rim, some day I hope to get to the north rim. We tried to get there on the Harley one year but it was just too hot.


 It's on the ever growing list. I want to hike down into the canyon, not so sure about the return trip up from the canyon.


----------



## pammie1234

I'm with you Julie. The last few days have not been very good for me. I guess mine is more of a pity party. Nothing just seems to be going the right direction. I have lost my home taxes bill and it should have already been paid, and then the dogs were out in the back yard, and the big one got mud in his paws. The Dallas area has a special kind of mud. It is black and seems to have glue in it. It has gotten all over the floor and when I tried to sweep it up, it had already stuck to the floor. I got as much as possible out of his paws, but he will probably have go gnaw it out or let it dry and then maybe it will fall out. I will have to was my sheets tomorrow as they sleep with me. I'll join in on the virtual hug. I need a real one, too.


----------



## Poledra65

Well, I'm off for the night, hope everyone has a great evening/night. Hugs


----------



## Bonnie7591

Kaye, you had quite the country drive, you sure wouldn't want to do that in winter here, there are too many roads that don't get plowed & sketchy cell service so it might become quite the adventure.
Great photos, I often take pictures of old farm sites in my travels too, amazing the windmill is still standing. I remember having one of those as a child in Ontario, it pumped all the water for the animals.

Siouxann, hope they can manage to treat your brothers toes so he doesn't lose them, What the devil was he doing that they got frozen so bad?


----------



## Lurker 2

Poledra65 said:


> The DishTV guy was here this morning and hooked up the DVR so now David can record his shows that come on while he's on the road and watch them when he gets home. It was only $7.99/month to upgrade, so thought it worthwhile.
> I'll post you a picture of my progress on the grey and pink dress tomorrow, I've come a long way and I kept the same size as last time but am keeping tight check on my stitch count and it looks 2 sizes smaller.


that sounds good!


----------



## Designer1234

pammie1234 said:


> Shirley, the link for the information page isn't working. The one under your name does work, but the other one takes me to a reply box. This may have already been addressed as I am only on p. 66.


we don't need the information page now - go directly to the workshop using the link below my post. then scroll down and click on #50 workshop (Unfinished Objects)


----------



## Lurker 2

NanaCaren said:


> Joining in with the ((((((HUGS)))))) I find that puppy hugs go a long way when you are missing a loved one.


He has a habit of snuggling up by my shoulder- it is very comforting. Hugs to you dear Caren!


----------



## Poledra65

Bonnie7591 said:


> Kaye, you had quite the country drive, you sure wouldn't want to do that in winter here, there are too many roads that don't get plowed & sketchy cell service so it might become quite the adventure.
> Great photos, I often take pictures of old farm sites in my travels too, amazing the windmill is still standing. I remember having one of those as a child in Ontario, it pumped all the water for the animals.
> 
> Siouxann, hope they can manage to treat your brothers toes so he doesn't lose them, What the devil was he doing that they got frozen so bad?


Yes, we wouldn't do that if there had been much snow on the ground, too much chance of finding ourselves stuck until some poor unsuspecting rancher can along and who knows how long that would be. With the snow you all get, it's safer to stick to well traveled, well plowed routes and even then you can get a few surprises. We see a lot of windmills on the ranches here, some still work, others are just left standing for posterity sake I think.


----------



## mjs

Lurker 2 said:


> It has been an ongoing dig at what is correct or not- I am not prepared to use the words 'right' and 'wrong', just mention that some of the scariest driving I have experienced was in my short visit to Germany in 2011, at the speeds they rattled along at- joining round-a-bouts was a very hairy experience.


I thought I had heard that they put a speed limit, at least in some places.


----------



## Designer1234

Poledra65 said:


> It's on the ever growing list. I want to hike down into the canyon, not so sure about the return trip up from the canyon.


Pat stayed 2 days down in the Canyon at the indian reservation( Havasupai). He wanted me to go up and down by mule but I chickened out . there were some on the hiking group who took a mule back up. such a wonderful place.


----------



## Lurker 2

Bonnie7591 said:


> Make sure you add the Grand Canyon to the list, unless you have already been there, it is awsome. I have only been to the south rim, some day I hope to get to the north rim. We tried to get there on the Harley one year but it was just too hot.


When my brother Alastair was there he said it was 50 degrees Celsius (122 F).


----------



## pammie1234

Designer1234 said:


> we don't need the information page now - go directly to the workshop using the link below my post. then scroll down and click on #10 workshop (Unfinished Objects)


I think I found it, but it said #50. At least that is what I thought I saw! I'm tired tonight and just can't get it going. I guess I'll go to bed!


----------



## Lurker 2

Poledra65 said:


> That's because they knew they would not care for him properly and it's easier to deflect onto someone else.


I guess so- but it is so easy to feel I am failing him- --


----------



## Bonnie7591

RookieRetiree said:


> When the kids were young. we went on a wild west tour and got as far as Deadwood...Jackson Hole was my favorite place..we went white water rafting and the other family in the boat were from Australia.


I haven't been to Jackson Hole but Deadwood was an interesting place to visit. I think we were at Little Big Horn on the same trip. I just couldn't imagine why people had to die fighting over such a desolate place , I'm sure you couldn't pasture 10 cows on each square mile


----------



## tami_ohio

Sending up prayers for Jim with the frostbitten toes.

Julie, sending you lots more hugs and prayers.

Tami


----------



## Bonnie7591

thewren said:


> and i used to teach math? --- sam


You were a teacher?


----------



## Lurker 2

pammie1234 said:


> I'm with you Julie. The last few days have not been very good for me. I guess mine is more of a pity party. Nothing just seems to be going the right direction. I have lost my home taxes bill and it should have already been paid, and then the dogs were out in the back yard, and the big one got mud in his paws. The Dallas area has a special kind of mud. It is black and seems to have glue in it. It has gotten all over the floor and when I tried to sweep it up, it had already stuck to the floor. I got as much as possible out of his paws, but he will probably have go gnaw it out or let it dry and then maybe it will fall out. I will have to was my sheets tomorrow as they sleep with me. I'll join in on the virtual hug. I need a real one, too.


Pammie, if I could send you a real hug I would! People have suggested wrapping your arms as far as they will go, and remembering that that is the hug I am sending you. The fellows do help with the loneliness. Ringo was quite ecstatic to have Audrey here- he so misses Fale- He was licking her feet- which he did for Fale the time he was here in September.
Black mud, and sticky is rather visible!


----------



## cmaliza

Lurker 2 said:


> The Law School is in the centre of the city- about 30 K away. I don't know if my old friend Emeritus Professor Brown is still involved- not sure as I am no longer able to study if I would be qualified for their help- I have a feeling you have to be a student.
> I think I better institute a ((((((((((((((((group hug))))))))))))))))))


~~~I don't think you have to be a studenmt to use their services....at any rate....it never hurts to ask....especially if you have some connection! Make use of it! :thumbup:


----------



## Lurker 2

mjs said:


> I thought I had heard that they put a speed limit, at least in some places.


Not sure on that one- my friends seemed to know all the back routes!


----------



## Lurker 2

tami_ohio said:


> Sending up prayers for Jim with the frostbitten toes.
> 
> Julie, sending you lots more hugs and prayers.
> 
> Tami


Thanks, Tami! And my prayers too for Jim- I imagine it must be awfully painful when they unfreeze. And I believe they still feel as if they are there, if the worst comes to the worst.


----------



## Lurker 2

cmaliza said:


> ~~~I don't think you have to be a studenmt to use their services....at any rate....it never hurts to ask....especially if you have some connection! Make use of it! :thumbup:


The Universities won't be back in business for another month- so I will have to be patient!


----------



## cmaliza

Lurker 2 said:


> I felt so powerless when the girl told me- it always is the problem of our Privacy Laws.


~~~I just can't believe they totally ignore existing Powers of Atty.....there MUST be a record. All of this doesn't make sense to me. Also...you are the next of kin of record...that also can not be ignored. If Lupe is lying, she must be called to account for this. You can not be just swept under the rug!
However, if you do not challenge her, her actions will not be contested. I send you TONS of energy & support. Hugs and encouragement....Carol il/oh


----------



## cmaliza

thewren said:


> four quarts make a gallon - a quart is 16oz - four quarts make 64oz - how are they getting 128oz? --- sam


uummm...a quart is 32 oz...32 X 4 = 128.


----------



## RookieRetiree

pammie1234 said:


> I'm with you Julie. The last few days have not been very good for me. I guess mine is more of a pity party. Nothing just seems to be going the right direction. I have lost my home taxes bill and it should have already been paid, and then the dogs were out in the back yard, and the big one got mud in his paws. The Dallas area has a special kind of mud. It is black and seems to have glue in it. It has gotten all over the floor and when I tried to sweep it up, it had already stuck to the floor. I got as much as possible out of his paws, but he will probably have go gnaw it out or let it dry and then maybe it will fall out. I will have to was my sheets tomorrow as they sleep with me. I'll join in on the virtual hug. I need a real one, too.


HUGS!


----------



## cmaliza

pacer said:


> No time to catch up tonight. I did read a little bit and know that Julie and Siouxann needs prayers and hugs so sending them to you and the group in a group hug.
> 
> Faith continues to struggle. Another bad day. Her dad told me tonight that her intestines start to wake up and the hospital gives her a type of vanilla shake to drink and then the intestines shut back down again leaving her in severe pain. So far she has lost 12 pounds in the 11 days she has been in the hospital. She is getting weaker instead of stronger. I stopped by the family's home tonight and talked to Faith's dad for a little bit. He had to stay home today because their one year old was sick from both ends and she is tube fed through a g-tube to the intestines as her stomach cannot digest food very well. Both of the girls have medical problems but not the same type. I asked the dad what day he would like a meal delivered to I am making their dinner Wednesday evening, with the help of my two sons. I told Dad that I would bring some fresh vegetables on a tray as well as fresh fruit and my pizza casserole that his children really enjoy. I get non egg noodles as the one child has an egg allergy. I have made this meal for the family before and they love it. They even love my fresh vegetables because I have a crinkle cut knife and cut the vegetables with it. I might do chocolate dip pretzels for dessert so they can all eat the dessert. This weekend the two oldest girls in that family will be performing in the Sound of Music musical at their high school so my oldest son is willing to go with me to see them perform. I need to get tickets purchased tomorrow for that.
> 
> Take care everyone and happy knitting.


~~~Thank you Pacer for your generosity & care! :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## cmaliza

tami_ohio said:


> Carol, I can't tell you of a restaurant in the area, and we get it frozen where we go, but if you come see me on a Friday, I'll take you where we go! You have to be a member to get in.
> 
> Betty, thank you for your prayers. I am some better today.
> 
> Tami


~~~Let's plan on it! Can't wait for summer!


----------



## Bonnie7591

Poledra65 said:


> It's on the ever growing list. I want to hike down into the canyon, not so sure about the return trip up from the canyon.


You could go by mule, we wanted to do that but didn't have enough time as it takes 2 days, 1 down & 1 back, overnight in a cabin at the bottom. I think that would be fun.


----------



## Bonnie7591

Shirley, I read your proud to be a Canadian post. It is great. It amazes me how little many Americans I have met know about our country.
We studied lots in school about the US in history & geography but they must learn nothing of Canada
I once went to Boston for a training course for work. There was partnered for the week with a woman from Atlanta, at the end of the week she said " My boyfrend goes to Quebec canoeing every summer, maybe I'll come with him & pop in to see you". I told er she was wecome if se ad an extra week to drive here!


----------



## iamsam

you tire me out just reading about all you got done. --- sam



sassafras123 said:


> TNS, must have lost part of the thread. Have no idea what you are talking about.
> Jeanette, used to like mimosas but never had one in fluted glass.
> Julie, who is puppy? I haven't even started my squares! So don't feel bad.
> Shirley, I actually did a watercolor of still life today!
> Railyn, oh I love you. You are as much "I Love Lucy" as I am. Once fell into a large garbage can trying to roll it up the driveway! Good thing it was empty. My DH was watching. We had had a long day out of town and he just assumed it was fibrofog and fibroflare.
> Siouxanne, prayers and healing energy sent for Jim.
> Machristi, we called half potato half rutabaga splotch. It was made from left over mashed potatoes and mashed rutabaga from Thanksgiving. We are Welsh so I think that's the right word. I love rutabaga and cook it often boiled or sliced and baked with other veggies.
> Busy day. Lemon oiled living room floor....hands and knees work, did watercolor, jogged 40min. Walked 20 min. With Maya, and went to annual EKG appt.


----------



## iamsam

he could also wear them until they are dry - that should mold them to his feet - sam



Poledra65 said:


> That is a good point. lol.... I'm hoping the bigger one is dry by the time he is ready to leave in the morning, I felted it a little more this morning so that it is a little closer in size, but not by much. lol...It's the same length in the foot and leg, but otherwise... LOLOL! But he can put them on the floor by the heater while he drives to finish drying them if need be I guess. :roll:


----------



## iamsam

i was totally out my a.. on this one tns - 32oz to the quart make 128oz for the gallon. --- sam



TNS said:


> May I stir this a bit more? There are actually 32 fl. oz in your quart, 16 oz in your pint. (2 pints to a quart) Where it all gets confusing is at the pint level as there are 20 fl oz to the imperial pint, and 16 to yours..


----------



## iamsam

Wyoming is such a beautiful state - thanks for the pictures --- sam



Poledra65 said:


> David and I went for a ride on Saturday afternoon and got lost, but I took a bunch of pictures for you all. It was so funny, we were finally coming to a road that looked from a distance to be paved, when we got there David started laughing and was trying to figure out how we got there, we ended up on I85. lol about 30 miles from home. It was about a 3 hour or so drive on the county roads. :roll:
> We have fun doing that, don't usually get lost, but we do go for long drives. lol


----------



## iamsam

which is celebrating what? --- sam



Lurker 2 said:


> I will go back to the lawyer next week- this week Thursday is a holiday- Waitangi Day.


----------



## iamsam

maybe a compass would be a good addition for your wanderings --- sam



Poledra65 said:


> :shock: Our problem would have been figuring out which way to go to get to somewhere to find people to go the many miles to get gas. :thumbdown:


----------



## darowil

pacer said:


> No time to catch up tonight. I did read a little bit and know that Julie and Siouxann needs prayers and hugs so sending them to you and the group in a group hug.
> 
> Faith continues to struggle. Another bad day. Her dad told me tonight that her intestines start to wake up and the hospital gives her a type of vanilla shake to drink and then the intestines shut back down again leaving her in severe pain. So far she has lost 12 pounds in the 11 days she has been in the hospital. She is getting weaker instead of stronger. I stopped by the family's home tonight and talked to Faith's dad for a little bit. He had to stay home today because their one year old was sick from both ends and she is tube fed through a g-tube to the intestines as her stomach cannot digest food very well. Both of the girls have medical problems but not the same type. I asked the dad what day he would like a meal delivered to I am making their dinner Wednesday evening, with the help of my two sons. I told Dad that I would bring some fresh vegetables on a tray as well as fresh fruit and my pizza casserole that his children really enjoy. I get non egg noodles as the one child has an egg allergy. I have made this meal for the family before and they love it. They even love my fresh vegetables because I have a crinkle cut knife and cut the vegetables with it. I might do chocolate dip pretzels for dessert so they can all eat the dessert. This weekend the two oldest girls in that family will be performing in the Sound of Music musical at their high school so my oldest son is willing to go with me to see them perform. I need to get tickets purchased tomorrow for that.
> 
> Take care everyone and happy knitting.


How tough on the family dealing withnot one but two sick kids. And Dad ofcourse needs to work so they have food on the table, but with one girl in hosptial and one sock at home what can he do?


----------



## iamsam

how sad - they need to be recognized - i always felt if things got to bad here i would definitely head north. --- sam



Designer1234 said:


> I have just been sitting here and 'surfing' some of the posts I have in my watched section as well as posts I started (mainly because I can use my right hand for surfing and that means I am not typing.. There was one that I think some of you might find interesting - especially those who lived through the war in Europe ( London and UK bombings) and those who were in NA for the 9/11
> attacks.
> 
> You all know that I am a very very 'proud' Canadian and I started a post in 2012, shortly after I joined KP. here is the link -- you might find the posts from Canadians and others interesting . I think the canadians here might find it interesting too. Shirley
> 
> *http://www.knittingparadise.com/t-96560-1.html*


----------



## iamsam

i have taken the mule train down to shadow ranch - i would do it again in a heart beat --- sam



Poledra65 said:


> It's on the ever growing list. I want to hike down into the canyon, not so sure about the return trip up from the canyon.


----------



## darowil

Poledra65 said:


> David and I went for a ride on Saturday afternoon and got lost, but I took a bunch of pictures for you all. It was so funny, we were finally coming to a road that looked from a distance to be paved, when we got there David started laughing and was trying to figure out how we got there, we ended up on I85. lol about 30 miles from home. It was about a 3 hour or so drive on the county roads. :roll:
> We have fun doing that, don't usually get lost, but we do go for long drives. lol


That looks like snow on the road but in most it is not in the paddocks where I would have expected it to stay. Is it salt or something similar? Remember when we first rrived in London seeing containers by the side of soom of hte roads marked salt. Why on earth did they have salt stored by the side of roads we wondered? Never need anything like that down my way.


----------



## sugarsugar

Sorlenna said:


> Oh, her giving them to me isn't the problem. Someone around here needs a come to Jesus talk about how much I NEED them.
> 
> Well of course you NEED those puppies. Someone NEEDS to see and understand this for sure. :thumbup:


----------



## darowil

Now how easy would it be with a litre- one litre has a 1000mls- and it doesn't matter where you are it is always the same. And one kilogram is always a 1000 metres, one kilometre 1000 metres. No need for different measures for weight, length and liquids.
One cup is 250mls which is 250gms of water. Clearly it is different weight for various solids as they all different amounts. And in theory liquids as well, but for practical purposes most liquids for everyday use are near enough to 250gm in a cup.


----------



## iamsam

15 years --- sam



Bonnie7591 said:


> You were a teacher?


----------



## iamsam

I know - I know - my face is red - can't believe I made such a muddle of it --- sam



cmaliza said:


> uummm...a quart is 32 oz...32 X 4 = 128.


----------



## darowil

Designer1234 said:


> Pat stayed 2 days down in the Canyon at the indian reservation( Havasupai). He wanted me to go up and down by mule but I chickened out . there were some on the hiking group who took a mule back up. such a wonderful place.


One of my most interesting travel means was a camel 2/3 of the way up Mt Sinai. They could only go this far had to do the rest by foot and just made it. But it was an experience- and I enjoyed the fact that I was using it as a legitimate means of trnsport. No way could I have walked all the way up. Down was fine


----------



## darowil

cmaliza said:


> ~~~I just can't believe they totally ignore existing Powers of Atty.....there MUST be a record. All of this doesn't make sense to me. Also...you are the next of kin of record...that also can not be ignored. If Lupe is lying, she must be called to account for this. You can not be just swept under the rug!
> However, if you do not challenge her, her actions will not be contested. I send you TONS of energy & support. Hugs and encouragement....Carol il/oh


Over here a new POA totally overrides any previous ones- in the same as a new will totally overrides any previous wills. Otherwise you woul dhave endless people tryin gto claim base don old will or POA. So unless Julie can prove it invalid in some way it stands.


----------



## sugarsugar

Bonnie7591 said:


> I have heard of that before & think it sounds terrible but someone I worked with also used to eat mashed potate & turnip sandwiches, yuck!


I am with you on the mashed potato sandwich... however honestly you really should try a hot chip sandwich (buttered bread though). They really are worth the try.


----------



## darowil

Looks like I will be doing lots of interesting socks this year. Just made arrangements for the knitting group I started at our community centre late last year to do an exhibition in the centre in March next year on socks. I had wondered about an exhibition and then one of the ladies spoke to the coordinator about the possibility (of her own accord) and the coordinator just happened to be outside as I walked past today. So booked in. Now to plan what to do. That will fun in itself- and just think I will have all next years socks for Christmas knitted by March! Mind you it means to do this years and next years this year. 
But so many fun socks to do. Going to need lots of solid colour of sock yarn for this.
I was going to say something else too that I have forgotten. Oh well if I remember I can always post it later.


----------



## sugarsugar

cmaliza said:


> ~~~If you managed a successful square..you need to give the particulars...needle size, co # of sts, etc. stitch or pattern. I'm still gathering courage to start..... :roll:
> Love your avatar picture...lovely couple!


I agree... I need lots of courage too. Getting nervous coz lots of people are struggling. LOL


----------



## darowil

sugarsugar said:


> I agree... I need lots of courage too. Getting nervous coz lots of people are struggling. LOL


Busyworkerbees suggestion waas good if you can do squares from the centre.

And this reminds of my other point- which weekend is the KAP? We are looking at the Aussies getting together and thought it would be fun if we could make it the same weekend. Trial run for a bigger one next year with NZ as well.


----------



## sugarsugar

darowil said:


> Looks like I will be doing lots of interesting socks this year. Just made arrangements for the knitting group I started at our community centre late last year to do an exhibition in the centre in March next year on socks. I had wondered about an exhibition and then one of the ladies spoke to the coordinator about the possibility (of her own accord) and the coordinator just happened to be outside as I walked past today. So booked in. Now to plan what to do. That will fun in itself- and just think I will have all next years socks for Christmas knitted by March! Mind you it means to do this years and next years this year.
> But so many fun socks to do. Going to need lots of solid colour of sock yarn for this.
> I was going to say something else too that I have forgotten. Oh well if I remember I can always post it later.


Wow an exhibition!! That will keep you very busy.
22c here today and very WINDY. I managed to vacuum and mop floors finally. Family coming from UK to stay with me on Friday for couple days before going to NZ to their daughter. 
Mt DD had a reasonable night so no hospital yet thank goodness. She just needs to work through each day.. not much choice really is there?


----------



## darowil

sugarsugar said:


> Wow an exhibition!! That will keep you very busy.
> 22c here today and very WINDY. I managed to vacuum and mop floors finally. Family coming from UK to stay with me on Friday for couple days before going to NZ to their daughter.
> Mt DD had a reasonable night so no hospital yet thank goodness. She just needs to work through each day.. not much choice really is there?


Some of the others in the group will be knitting as well. But a shame to have to knit my favourite things.


----------



## Lurker 2

cmaliza said:


> ~~~I just can't believe they totally ignore existing Powers of Atty.....there MUST be a record. All of this doesn't make sense to me. Also...you are the next of kin of record...that also can not be ignored. If Lupe is lying, she must be called to account for this. You can not be just swept under the rug!
> However, if you do not challenge her, her actions will not be contested. I send you TONS of energy & support. Hugs and encouragement....Carol il/oh


What I was told was that I was not the Attorney- so I am afraid it seems Lupe holds all the Aces.- I will go back to the lawyer Thursday of next week and see what he says.


----------



## Lurker 2

thewren said:


> which is celebrating what? --- sam


actually the second agreement with Maori, giving them Title to their own land- There is an earlier document that in my opinion ought to be recognised- because it was signed by King William lll. The Treaty of Waitangi has been breached more than 1000 times by Europeans who have failed to give Maori rights of ownership. There is a lot of dissension but to some extent there have been efforts made to put matters to rights. Waitangi is a day that often has a lot of argument, on the Treaty grounds- but one cannot expect a nation as diverse as Maori are, to speak with only one voice.


----------



## darowil

Lurker 2 said:


> actually the second agreement with Maori, giving them Title to their own land- There is an earlier document that in my opinion ought to be recognised- because it was signed by King William lll. The Treaty of Waitangi has been breached more than 1000 times by Europeans who have failed to give Maori rights of ownership. There is a lot of dissension but to some extent there have been efforts made to put matters to rights. Waitangi is a day that often has a lot of argument, on the Treaty grounds- but one cannot expect a nation as diverse as Maori are, to speak with only one voice.


And the problem here is even greater because our indigenous peoples are not one nation but many- and two different races as well, the Aborigines and the Torres Strait Islanders.


----------



## sugarsugar

RookieRetiree said:


> oh no...back to doctor's?


I dont think so... she needs to be a bit more positive as well I think.. she dreads every night.. what if i feel sick and will probably throw up all Night?? That type of thing. She sees a doc next week anyway. She put on 4kg in the last 3 weeks so she must be eating enough I guess.


----------



## cmaliza

Lurker 2 said:



> One thing, at least this afternoon I had my friend here- and we have got her started on her ruffle scarf- it is a very pretty variegated blue- that she got for $1 a ball, so she is very happy with her bargain!
> I am afraid I have been 'leaning' rather a lot these last few weeks. I never anticipated this time of having to learn to live without Fale while he was still alive. It was hard work looking after him, but there were a lot of good times none-the-less.


~~~I'm so glad your friend was there. Leaning is fine...do all that you need to...that's what friends are for! None of us anticipate the struggles we find ourselves faced with...but with God's grace and the hearts of friends, we forge forward. Treasure your memories...have hope...and be strong. You know you have a whole huge crew of ladies with sharp sticks around the world.....imagine that.....you have friends ALL AROUND THE WORLD....praying for you and wishing you the best.


----------



## TNS

Designer1234 said:


> Oh goody - let me see it! We all want to see it! did you get the 3 downloads? they were especially for you. I see you are in our new workshop (Unfinished objects) it is going great already.!


I did get the downloads, thanks. But it wasn't me that did a watercolour (yet); think it was Sassafrass? I'm still trying to get my stuff together, and will hope to start whilst DH is away this week.(He leaves this morning, back on Friday)
The talented wife of my old boss, whom I visited in LA during last months trip to California has been working on Botanical painting for the past few years.you might find her website of interest www.joankeesey.com


----------



## sugarsugar

Angora... did you post a photo of your square? If you did i have missed it and now cant find it.


----------



## TNS

thewren said:


> my face hurts it is so red --- sam


Don't fret Sam, its made us aware of the confusing differences in our pints, therefore gallons, in US and UK & commonwealth. And many of us suffer from the CRAFT flush from time to time!


----------



## PurpleFi

A quick fly by from Surrey, where it has been raining again. I have my 'coven' group meeting this morning so I have to polish my broomstick.

Healing vibes and hugs to all.

A visitor at my kitchen window...


----------



## TNS

thewren said:


> now you are getting picky. --- sam


But it's such FUN, Sam  :-D


----------



## sugarsugar

RookieRetiree said:


> Gwen...hope redtape can be cut and things will move faster than this plan.


Ditto...


----------



## sugarsugar

Sorlenna said:


> Also, {{{{{JULIE}}}}} I do hope things are cheerier for you soon, dear lady.


Hear Hear.... HUGS


----------



## cmaliza

pammie1234 said:


> I'm with you Julie. The last few days have not been very good for me. I guess mine is more of a pity party. Nothing just seems to be going the right direction. I have lost my home taxes bill and it should have already been paid, and then the dogs were out in the back yard, and the big one got mud in his paws. The Dallas area has a special kind of mud. It is black and seems to have glue in it. It has gotten all over the floor and when I tried to sweep it up, it had already stuck to the floor. I got as much as possible out of his paws, but he will probably have go gnaw it out or let it dry and then maybe it will fall out. I will have to was my sheets tomorrow as they sleep with me. I'll join in on the virtual hug. I need a real one, too.


~~~{{{{{{{{{{{{{hugs!!}}}}}}}}}}}}}


----------



## sugarsugar

siouxann said:


> We ended up with about 2 inches (5 cm?) of snow, but it has mostly melted already. It is a very wet snow, good for snowballs.
> 
> I just learned that my one remaining brother is in a hospital with frost-bitten toes. They are keeping him there on antibiotics to see if they can save them. Can the Prayer Warriors add him to their list please? His name is jim.


Oh gosh... I hope they are able to save his toes. Thoughts with you all.


----------



## sugarsugar

Lurker 2 said:


> I am just so short on real hugs- and so tired of this on going battle with Lupe. I just got back from the Public Trust and they have to have taken out a new Power of Attorney- because I am not allowed any information- and it hurts.


 :thumbdown: Do have any phone contact so that you are able to at least talk to Fale on the phone? Or is that still a no go area?
Julie you really do need to think of yourself and take care. I wish things were easier for you. Chin up..... One day at a time...
((((((GROUP HUG)))))


----------



## sugarsugar

cmaliza said:


> ~~~I always believe....what goes 'round comes 'round....Lupe will get her comeuppance eventually. Nevertheless, I know you miss Fale. It's hard to keep the faith when on your own. We are with you...use the KTP as a "shoulder" to lean on. Carol il/oh


 :thumbup:


----------



## Patches39

Gweniepooh said:


> Just a quick pop in to say I went with DH to doctor today. Once again a delay; they have to jump through the hoops for workmans comp. He will have a cortizone shot guided by ultrasounded on Wednesday. If after 2 weeks he still has very little change he is to call back and they will start to try and get approval for surgery. Otherwise, he goes back to doctor in 4 weeks. Redtape, redtape, redtape. But, at least he is getting things moving. I'm off to work on bills & budget. Hugs to eeryone.


just know that prayers are going up, and prayers can cut red tape


----------



## cmaliza

thewren said:


> I know - I know - my face is red - can't believe I made such a muddle of it --- sam


~~~Hey....been there - done that! It's nice to have company :-D :-D


----------



## cmaliza

darowil said:


> Busyworkerbees suggestion waas good if you can do squares from the centre.
> 
> And this reminds of my other point- which weekend is the KAP? We are looking at the Aussies getting together and thought it would be fun if we could make it the same weekend. Trial run for a bigger one next year with NZ as well.


~~~Nice idea!! :thumbup: :thumbup: October 3-5.
How does this work with the Internat'l Date Line?


----------



## Patches39

siouxann said:


> We ended up with about 2 inches (5 cm?) of snow, but it has mostly melted already. It is a very wet snow, good for snowballs.
> 
> I just learned that my one remaining brother is in a hospital with frost-bitten toes. They are keeping him there on antibiotics to see if they can save them. Can the Prayer Warriors add him to their list please? His name is jim.


praying for Jim now.


----------



## Patches39

thewren said:


> i am so sorry Julie - i know they aren't real but hugs coming your way. --- sam


double ditto


----------



## sugarsugar

Well I am up to page 67. Goodnight everyone. Take care. Julie.... tomorrow is another day. Hugs.


----------



## darowil

cmaliza said:


> ~~~Nice idea!! :thumbup: :thumbup: October 3-5.
> How does this work with the Internat'l Date Line?


We are almost 10pm here on the 4th and with editing I can tell you that EST is almost 6.30am on the 4th. So either end of the days works. (and changes then though because we are off daylight saving, not sure about you.


----------



## Patches39

PurpleFi said:


> A quick fly by from Surrey, where it has been raining again. I have my 'coven' group meeting this morning so I have to polish my broomstick.
> 
> Healing vibes and hugs to all.
> 
> A visitor at my kitchen window...


oh my, lovely visitor to share with.


----------



## darowil

PurpleFi said:


> A quick fly by from Surrey, where it has been raining again. I have my 'coven' group meeting this morning so I have to polish my broomstick.
> 
> Healing vibes and hugs to all.
> 
> A visitor at my kitchen window...


hello gorgeous


----------



## Patches39

I'm up and ready to start my day, coffee on and waiting for it, more bad weather coming our way today, really need about a week of nice weather so tired of snow and being in the house.
pray all have a great day today where ever you are and whatever day it is. blessings, will be knitting with beads today, don't know what yet :shock: but something.
:-D


----------



## jknappva

RookieRetiree said:


> A virgin mimosa for you then!


OH, yes, To go with my virgin pina coladas! LOL!
Jk


----------



## jknappva

pacer said:


> No time to catch up tonight. I did read a little bit and know that Julie and Siouxann needs prayers and hugs so sending them to you and the group in a group hug.
> 
> Faith continues to struggle. Another bad day. Her dad told me tonight that her intestines start to wake up and the hospital gives her a type of vanilla shake to drink and then the intestines shut back down again leaving her in severe pain. So far she has lost 12 pounds in the 11 days she has been in the hospital. She is getting weaker instead of stronger. I stopped by the family's home tonight and talked to Faith's dad for a little bit. He had to stay home today because their one year old was sick from both ends and she is tube fed through a g-tube to the intestines as her stomach cannot digest food very well. Both of the girls have medical problems but not the same type. I asked the dad what day he would like a meal delivered to I am making their dinner Wednesday evening, with the help of my two sons. I told Dad that I would bring some fresh vegetables on a tray as well as fresh fruit and my pizza casserole that his children really enjoy. I get non egg noodles as the one child has an egg allergy. I have made this meal for the family before and they love it. They even love my fresh vegetables because I have a crinkle cut knife and cut the vegetables with it. I might do chocolate dip pretzels for dessert so they can all eat the dessert. This weekend the two oldest girls in that family will be performing in the Sound of Music musical at their high school so my oldest son is willing to go with me to see them perform. I need to get tickets purchased tomorrow for that.
> 
> Take care everyone and happy knitting.


This is so heartbreaking. I will certainly keep Faith's entire family in my prayers. I hope they know how special you are to help them so much when your life is already so non-stop. We certainly treasure you on our Tea Party.
Hugs,
Junek


----------



## jknappva

Poledra65 said:


> David and I went for a ride on Saturday afternoon and got lost, but I took a bunch of pictures for you all. It was so funny, we were finally coming to a road that looked from a distance to be paved, when we got there David started laughing and was trying to figure out how we got there, we ended up on I85. lol about 30 miles from home. It was about a 3 hour or so drive on the county roads. :roll:
> We have fun doing that, don't usually get lost, but we do go for long drives. lol


Love the pictures. I can see why it was easy to think the road was paved...who could tell with all that ice/snow on the surface?!! LOL! But it sounds like you had fun. I know it's always special when you can do things together since David is gone for such long periods of time.
JK


----------



## jknappva

Poledra65 said:


> I totally understand your not feeling the laughter right now, and it may be a few days or weeks before you have your laugh back, completely understandable, and hopefully you will hear something soon from somewhere if not from Fale himself. We love you and hear your tears, know I am holding you tight in my thoughts and prayers everyday.
> On the slippers though, your guess is probably better than mine. :roll:
> But if I figure it out, I'll let you all know.
> Giant Hugs.


What a great picture!!
JK


----------



## KateB

jheiens said:


> Several of us here love rutabaga (especially the GSs, steamed and seasoned with butter, brown sugar and a bit of ginger and a pinch of salt.
> 
> Ohio Joy


I think that's what we call turnip or neeps? On Burns' Night I can take or leave the haggis and tatties, but I love the neeps!


----------



## jknappva

siouxann said:


> Here is one source for a catalogue:
> catalog.usmint.gov/webapp/wcs/stores/servlet/CategoryDisplay?l...
> 
> I think you can probably google usmint.gov and request a catalogue
> 
> Thanks to you and to all the warriors for the prayers. He was in treatment this evening when I called so I don't have any news about him for now.


Still keeping him in prayers!
JK


----------



## jknappva

RookieRetiree said:


> Has anyone heard from Mel recently?


I remember her saying she wanted to get moved into the apartment the weekend of Feb. 1 so I'm guessing she's just been busy moving and getting things unpacked. And she probably has to do all that around her work schedule.
I'm thinking of PM'ing her but don't want to interrupt if she's incredibly busy.
Junek


----------



## jknappva

thewren said:


> i realize that now - where was my mind? --- sam


That's quite all right, Sam. I think all of us have those CRAFT moments. Unfortunately mine are getting more frequent.
Junek


----------



## jknappva

thewren said:


> my face hurts it is so red --- sam


Oh, Sam..we love you, red face and all!
Hugs,
Junek


----------



## jknappva

NanaCaren said:


> It is OK I cook and had to think about it for a minute. Been translating into too many different measurements lately.
> 
> I'm heading to dreamland in hopes of having tome to post coffee in the morning.
> I'll leave you with a photo from a friend of mine. Enjoy!
> HUGS to all and pleasant peaceful dreams.


Good morning, Caren. Love the penguins even though it's making me cold just looking at it.
JK


----------



## KateB

thewren said:


> I know - I know - my face is red - can't believe I made such a muddle of it --- sam


Put it down to craft Sam! I did it yesterday too when I was convinced we didn't have 5p coins any more....we do!


----------



## Designer1234

Bonnie7591 said:


> You could go by mule, we wanted to do that but didn't have enough time as it takes 2 days, 1 down & 1 back, overnight in a cabin at the bottom. I think that would be fun.


That is the place Pat and his hiking group went. He thought it was wonderful. He walked both ways but some of them took a mule back up. I wished I had gone when I heard the whole group talking about it. He said there was a 'falls' down there called Mooney falls and they all went swimming in the lake and under the falls.


----------



## jknappva

Lurker 2 said:


> I guess so- but it is so easy to feel I am failing him- --


Julie, STOP beating yourself up. We all know how special and loving you are. And how much you love and miss Fale. It's a shame he has a form of dementia so he isn't able to make it known that he prefers being with you. Even more of a shame that "that woman" is so good at manipulating him.
Hugs,
Junek


----------



## jknappva

Bonnie7591 said:


> I haven't been to Jackson Hole but Deadwood was an interesting place to visit. I think we were at Little Big Horn on the same trip. I just couldn't imagine why people had to die fighting over such a desolate place , I'm sure you couldn't pasture 10 cows on each square mile


I don't think the fight was over that parictular place but just happened to occur there but over much larger issues.
jK


----------



## jknappva

Bonnie7591 said:


> You could go by mule, we wanted to do that but didn't have enough time as it takes 2 days, 1 down & 1 back, overnight in a cabin at the bottom. I think that would be fun.


It might be fun for some...but not if you have a paralyzing fear of heights like I'm blessed?? with!
Junek


----------



## Designer1234

darowil said:


> Looks like I will be doing lots of interesting socks this year. Just made arrangements for the knitting group I started at our community centre late last year to do an exhibition in the centre in March next year on socks.Going to need lots of solid colour of sock yarn for this.
> I was going to say something else too that I have forgotten. Oh well if I remember I can always post it later.


How are you doing with the two circulars for the workshop? That will be a good one too. Amazing how time is going by.


----------



## jknappva

TNS said:


> I did get the downloads, thanks. But it wasn't me that did a watercolour (yet); think it was Sassafrass? I'm still trying to get my stuff together, and will hope to start whilst DH is away this week.(He leaves this morning, back on Friday)
> The talented wife of my old boss, whom I visited in LA during last months trip to California has been working on Botanical painting for the past few years.you might find her website of interest www.joankeesey.com


I looked in on her site...she's extremely talented....lovely work.
JK


----------



## jknappva

PurpleFi said:


> A quick fly by from Surrey, where it has been raining again. I have my 'coven' group meeting this morning so I have to polish my broomstick.
> 
> Healing vibes and hugs to all.
> 
> A visitor at my kitchen window...


Shame on you, PurpleFi, for keeping your visitor waiting while you polished your broomstick!
Junek


----------



## ChrisEl

pammie1234 said:


> I'm with you Julie. The last few days have not been very good for me. I guess mine is more of a pity party. Nothing just seems to be going the right direction. I have lost my home taxes bill and it should have already been paid, and then the dogs were out in the back yard, and the big one got mud in his paws. The Dallas area has a special kind of mud. It is black and seems to have glue in it. It has gotten all over the floor and when I tried to sweep it up, it had already stuck to the floor. I got as much as possible out of his paws, but he will probably have go gnaw it out or let it dry and then maybe it will fall out. I will have to was my sheets tomorrow as they sleep with me. I'll join in on the virtual hug. I need a real one, too.


Days like that are exasperating...but often things seem better in the morning. Hope that's the case for you (and for everyone who's dealing with stress and pain.)
By the way....a few months ago I did a jigsaw puzzle and ended up missing one piece (!!!) I work on a tray with a raised edge, and had tried to be careful.....but nevertheless, lost a piece. I hunted everywhere and finally concluded that it must have been vacuumed up, so I threw the puzzle away instead of passing it on to someone else. Sometime later I was cleaning the sofa and yes...under the cushions was the piece. So I could identify with one of the happenings in Downton Abbey this past week...


----------



## TNS

Designer1234 said:


> Pat stayed 2 days down in the Canyon at the indian reservation( Havasupai). He wanted me to go up and down by mule but I chickened out . there were some on the hiking group who took a mule back up. such a wonderful place.


Long time ago DH and I took a day hike (no permits available to stay at Havasupai) to the overlook, a long way down, but not the valley bottom. The people we saw on donkeys looked frozen - with cold and fear, as their beasts kept stopping near the edge of the trail! Although it almost killed us we felt walking was the better option. (We had to start at dawn because it was November, snow all around the rim and summery at the bottom) I'm not sure I could do it now though. It was 35 years ago.


----------



## Cashmeregma

Morning all...Darowil, so glad you are ok but that really sounds like some storm. Hope those without power won't have bad effects from the heat, especially the wee ones and the elderly. I'm sure by now you had your coffee and something to eat. Decisions, decisions. :lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## Gweniepooh

June, doctor said the surgery won't "fix" it really and that he will still have loss of strength just not pain. I told him no pain was GOOD. Silly man.


jknappva said:


> What a nuisance that there's so much red tape as long as Brantley has been suffering with his shoulder. Wonder why they even think a torn rotator cuff will miraculously heal itself is beyond me.
> Junek


----------



## nittergma

Good morning everyone, I have probably 10 or so pages to catch up on but will keep reading. We are back to cold again. It was 4 degrees above 0 this morning when I went out. We are expecting a Winter storm Tonight I think so we'll see what we get. Yesterday the brakes went out on our pick up truck. My daughter went to shift it into reverse and the pedal went to the floor, fortunately it wasn't moving yet! So my DH had to come and try to get it to the repair shop. By the time we got home we were cold and hungry and there were chores to do in the dark. At least we made it safely.


----------



## Cashmeregma

Bonnie7591 said:


> I hope you manage to keep power. We regularly have outages in summer& with all the new oil batteries around here, demand is so high any stress put our power out. My husband has rigged up his portable welder (portable with the tractor front end loader) so we can plug it into the house & have power as it has its own big generator.
> 
> I made 2 of my squares from a book I purchased last spring, it was on promotion 1/2 price when it first came out. The squares are knitted from the center so I just added a few extra rows around the outside.,
> 
> http://www.tincanknits.com/pattern-HUK-vivid.html
> 
> I just have to block them now.
> Well, must get supper on.


What a great resource that link is. Doing the squares from the inside out is a wonderful way to get the right size. Went in and explored the other patterns too. Love that Northshore sweater! Thanks for the link.

We have a generator also because of the ice storms we had gotten. Haven't had a bad ice storm since we bought the generator, so it was worth it. :lol: :lol:


----------



## RookieRetiree

jknappva said:


> It might be fun for some...but not if you have a paralyzing fear of heights like I'm blessed?? with!
> Junek


June, I'm not even sure I could look over the rim with my fear of heights, but I do want to summon the courage to do so someday.


----------



## Gweniepooh

I'll shake you Bonnie only if you shake me....LOL I can't begin to count the number of times I've said that....LOL
Just a yarn addict to the bone!


Bonnie7591 said:


> BTW, if I mention buying any more yarn or fabric someone reach through the computer & give me a shake!


----------



## Cashmeregma

darowil said:


> Guess you don't need to read about Canada to learn the basics about it though.


Yes, I was thinking of it as home and here as home. When I grew up it was fun. No passports needed to cross and family lived in both countries from Fla., Georgia, all the way up to northern Ontario. The change to metric was hard for some of my relatives, like my aunt who is 95, but I think she has adjusted. Will be easy for the young ones born into the change. When I lived in Germany I just started getting used to metric and then we moved back. I've lived in the States since 1956, so have missed a lot, but do get back and am really only 1 1/2 hrs. from the border.


----------



## Gweniepooh

I'll gladly bring the orange juice! Did I remember correctly that it is orange juice and champagne...been a long time since I had one!


Grandmapaula said:


> I've got a bottle of Champagne to contribute!!


----------



## Gweniepooh

I'll gladly bring the orange juice! Did I remember correctly that it is orange juice and champagne...been a long time since I had one!


Grandmapaula said:


> I've got a bottle of Champagne to contribute!!


----------



## NanaCaren

Lurker 2 said:


> He has a habit of snuggling up by my shoulder- it is very comforting. Hugs to you dear Caren!


Luna snuggles up to my feet mostly unless am on the floor. Then she sits on my lap and makes it hard to do much of anything. Kiwi is just as bad, only so much bigger. HUGS back to you dear Julie!


----------



## Gweniepooh

Whoops it is a bit after 9 and I'm not dressed to leave the house yet. I'll check back later. To those still worrying about afghan squares....PLEASE stop fretting. If it is causing you that much grief and worry it is not worth it. Don't make or send one. BUT remember as many have said it is NOT A COMPETITION....the love you stitch into each square is what matters. Instead of worrying about how it looks think of it as an expression of love for KTP or knitting out frustrations/anger/lonliness....ANY and ALL squares will be appreciated and used as Ohio Joy has stated many times. Never was this intended to cause such consternation. ONLY FUN and if it isn't fun or not your thing just don't worry about it.  {{{HUGS}}} TTYL


----------



## Lurker 2

cmaliza said:


> ~~~I'm so glad your friend was there. Leaning is fine...do all that you need to...that's what friends are for! None of us anticipate the struggles we find ourselves faced with...but with God's grace and the hearts of friends, we forge forward. Treasure your memories...have hope...and be strong. You know you have a whole huge crew of ladies with sharp sticks around the world.....imagine that.....you have friends ALL AROUND THE WORLD....praying for you and wishing you the best.


Thanks Carol- I worry a bit about the sharp sticks- I know it is in jest, but as a pacifist I find it a tricky concept.


----------



## Lurker 2

sugarsugar said:


> Hear Hear.... HUGS


thanks Cathy- the world feels much more back to normal, I will take things quietly today.


----------



## Cashmeregma

To steam block my acrylic I place it on my blocking board and pin and then use my steam cleaner. Way more steam than my iron, but iron would work. It will melt if the iron touches it though. I steam and watch it relax and then let it dry. I did knit to size though, so I wasn't trying to change the size, just get it so it would stop rolling.


----------



## Lurker 2

sugarsugar said:


> :thumbdown: Do have any phone contact so that you are able to at least talk to Fale on the phone? Or is that still a no go area?
> Julie you really do need to think of yourself and take care. I wish things were easier for you. Chin up..... One day at a time...
> ((((((GROUP HUG)))))


None of the numbers I used to call is still connected- and I am not prepared to have to go via Lupe- who always claims he is somewhere else any way. I have no way of knowing what the truth is.


----------



## Poledra65

Designer1234 said:


> Pat stayed 2 days down in the Canyon at the indian reservation( Havasupai). He wanted me to go up and down by mule but I chickened out . there were some on the hiking group who took a mule back up. such a wonderful place.


 I'm all for the mule ride back up, as long as I don't get a 
cantankerous one. lol


----------



## Bonnie7591

darowil said:


> And the problem here is even greater because our indigenous peoples are not one nation but many- and two different races as well, the Aborigines and the Torres Strait Islanders.


I have never heard of the Torres Straight Islanders. Once again, learn something new on KP


----------



## NanaCaren

Lurker 2 said:


> I guess so- but it is so easy to feel I am failing him- --


Dear lady you are not failing him in any way. You are not the one that has been keeping him from seeing loved ones.


----------



## Lurker 2

jknappva said:


> Julie, STOP beating yourself up. We all know how special and loving you are. And how much you love and miss Fale. It's a shame he has a form of dementia so he isn't able to make it known that he prefers being with you. Even more of a shame that "that woman" is so good at manipulating him.
> Hugs,
> Junek


I am trying to listen, June- just been a very hard few days.


----------



## Cashmeregma

Poledra65 said:


> LOL!!! Julie, you think you are having difficulties with squares, you should see the slippers I felted for David, and they were only a rectangle more or less. :shock:
> I'll take a pic after they finish drying and feel free to fall out of your chair laughing, well, don't actually fall, don't want you hurt, but you can laugh all you want. One came out more pointy and more narrow and the other came out wider in the foot and more rounded in the toe.:XD: I do not know what I did, I kept track of my rows, but it's obvious I did something wrong pre-felting. lololol....Oh well, he's only using them to sleep in right? I can honestly say, that I don't see myself felting to many things with form after this.
> I can not even imagine what trouble I'm going to have with the squares, it's a sad thing, we are so good with sweaters, gloves, socks... but a seemingly simple 8 inch square has reduced us all to beginner knitters. :hunf:
> Oh well. lol We will all laugh about it later, when we are no longer trying to make them. :wink:


This would make such a story for your blog. I am hoping to do some felted slippers too. Not sure but I might do them from roving and needle felting but then I would like a better needle felter than my single needles.


----------



## Poledra65

Well, David is off on his weekly trip to Michigan, praying that he and Kathy don't have any real difficulties with the winter storm. We woke up to about an inch of snow and it's gently falling, supposedly it's going to snow all day, and they said 3-5 inches, UGH!! Caren, you can have my share if you want it. lol


----------



## Lurker 2

NanaCaren said:


> Luna snuggles up to my feet mostly unless am on the floor. Then she sits on my lap and makes it hard to do much of anything. Kiwi is just as bad, only so much bigger. HUGS back to you dear Julie!


Thanks Caren! Just having a quiet cup of 'coffee'- got about 5 hours sleep last night, which is pretty good going for me. Ringo seems to have settled on Rufus' old cushion. One day I hope to make him one out of an old sweater like that picture you posted some time back. Somebody also posted it on the main forum a while ago. Got my tank top finished- just the right amount of warmth for the chill in the early morning.


----------



## Poledra65

NanaCaren said:


> Dear lady you are not failing him in any way. You are not the one that has been keeping him from seeing loved ones.


That is so true, the rest of the family not stepping on Lupe are the ones failing him, Julie you have and are trying to do everything within your power and budget to make sure he is cared for, but are being blocked by the others. 
I know we aren't really going to make you feel any better about everything, but hopefully we can help you to not feel any worse either, about a situation that has been so totally ripped out of your control. 
Love


----------



## Lurker 2

Bonnie7591 said:


> I have never heard of the Torres Straight Islanders. Once again, learn something new on KP


They do some pretty remarkable statues I seem to recall. (I took a paper on Aboriginal Art some considerable time ago)


----------



## TNS

Lurker 2 said:


> Thanks Carol- I worry a bit about the sharp sticks- I know it is in jest, but as a pacifist I find it a tricky concept.


We have been turning our sharp sticks into knitting needles (a la ploughshares) so no need to worry!


----------



## Bonnie7591

Gweniepooh said:


> June, doctor said the surgery won't "fix" it really and that he will still have loss of strength just not pain. I told him no pain was GOOD. Silly man.


My understanding from when DH had his torn the sooner it is fixed the better, the longer you wait, the harder it is to find the tendons & put them back together as they atrophy. But the surgery sure fixes the pain, he was just about crazy & had no more pain from the day of surgery onward.


----------



## Lurker 2

NanaCaren said:


> Dear lady you are not failing him in any way. You are not the one that has been keeping him from seeing loved ones.


In another world I would never have had it happen- but as they say hind sight is 20/20 vision. I know where I went wrong, looking back- but there seems nothing I can do to put the situation to rights.


----------



## Cashmeregma

Machriste...Korstop sounds wonderful to me.

Julie...So sorry Lupe is still being so difficult, an understatement. Heartbreaking for all of us to see you go through this. Glad you had company yesterday. :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup: 

Poledra...I'm wondering if you put the http in front of your links to your bog and shop if we could just click on it and go there? Maybe you aren't allowed to do that???? I tried Etsy just now and it said something was wrong.:shock: I'm going to try the others. Ok blog is great and no problem getting there. Trouble with the dream team, just took me to Frontier search. What is that? Oh that last one, Advancing with Green is interesting. Are you allowed to tell us about that on here. I actually started out my search to see if you had blogged about the slippers yet and found so much more. If you can't tell about the Advancing with Green on KTP then PM me if you have time. In the meantime, thank you for the story about the slippers.


----------



## Lurker 2

Poledra65 said:


> That is so true, the rest of the family not stepping on Lupe are the ones failing him, Julie you have and are trying to do everything within your power and budget to make sure he is cared for, but are being blocked by the others.
> I know we aren't really going to make you feel any better about everything, but hopefully we can help you to not feel any worse either, about a situation that has been so totally ripped out of your control.
> Love


I will try to remember to look at it that way, I see David is away again- hope the knitting needles are running hot!


----------



## Lurker 2

TNS said:


> We have been turning our sharp sticks into knitting needles (a la ploughshares) so no need to worry!


 :thumbup:


----------



## Bonnie7591

Angora1 said:


> What a great resource that link is. Doing the squares from the inside out is a wonderful way to get the right size. Went in and explored the other patterns too. Love that Northshore sweater! Thanks for the link.
> 
> We have a generator also because of the ice storms we had gotten. Haven't had a bad ice storm since we bought the generator, so it was worth it. :lol: :lol:


Alot of there patterns are very nice & there are a number om free ones but I don't like how they make all of the sweaters so tight, easily remedied by making a larger size but many of the pictures show sweaters I think are much too tight for the models

We also haven't had a major power outage since Delbert got the generator rigged up to just plug in but it is nice to know it is there.


----------



## Bonnie7591

Gweniepooh said:


> I'll shake you Bonnie only if you shake me....LOL I can't begin to count the number of times I've said that....LOL
> Just a yarn addict to the bone!


 :lol: :lol:


----------



## Poledra65

thewren said:


> maybe a compass would be a good addition for your wanderings --- sam


LOL!!! There is a built in one in the rearview mirror.  Unfortunately when you start down those country roads they can go a hundred or more miles crisscrossing but not taking you to a main road unless you know the exact county road to take to get there. I love the idea of living out in the middle of nowhere, but with my lack of a sense of direction, I'd never get anywhere I was trying to go. lol... I think they just put the county roads between the ranch pastures, Marla said she ended up stuck in the middle of a muddy road out 50 miles from nowhere surrounded by cattle, when she was doing census work, had to wait a quite a while for a rancher to come along, said she'd crossed she didn't know how many cattle guard crosssings to get to different addresses and that even with the map, it was really easy to get lost as they change road names/numbers and don't get them registered on the new maps.


----------



## Poledra65

Angora1 said:


> Machriste...Korstop sounds wonderful to me.
> 
> Julie...So sorry Lupe is still being so difficult, an understatement. Heartbreaking for all of us to see you go through this. Glad you had company yesterday. :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup:
> 
> Poledra...I'm wondering if you put the http in front of your links to your bog and shop if we could just click on it and go there? Maybe you aren't allowed to do that???? I tried Etsy just now and it said something was wrong.:shock: I'm going to try the others. Ok blog is great and no problem getting there. Trouble with the dream team, just took me to Frontier search. What is that? Oh that last one, Advancing with Green is interesting. Are you allowed to tell us about that on here. I actually started out my search to see if you had blogged about the slippers yet and found so much more. If you can't tell about the Advancing with Green on KTP then PM me if you have time. In the meantime, thank you for the story about the slippers.


Oh, I need to do somethings with my Etsy shop, it's temporarily closed due to me not having time to do anything there. I'll edit the others though, hadn't thought about that, great idea, thank you.


----------



## Lurker 2

Poledra65 said:


> LOL!!! There is a built in one in the rearview mirror.  Unfortunately when you start down those country roads they can go a hundred or more miles crisscrossing but not taking you to a main road unless you know the exact county road to take to get there. I love the idea of living out in the middle of nowhere, but with my lack of a sense of direction, I'd never get anywhere I was trying to go. lol... I think they just put the county roads between the ranch pastures, Marla said she ended up stuck in the middle of a muddy road out 50 miles from nowhere surrounded by cattle, when she was doing census work, had to wait a quite a while for a rancher to come along, said she'd crossed she didn't know how many cattle guard crosssings to get to different addresses and that even with the map, it was really easy to get lost as they change road names/numbers and don't get them registered on the new maps.


Could be a bit nightmarish!


----------



## Poledra65

thewren said:


> Wyoming is such a beautiful state - thanks for the pictures --- sam


You are welcome.


----------



## Onthewingsofadove

Would this woman react to being embarrassed publicly? Suggestion--- letters to the editor of her local paper - better yet a flood of letters. I taught English and can be quite literate when I try and I don't doubt some others can be as well.
Perhaps she needs to know that her actions are noticed and she is judged even in other countries. The public embarrassment might even cause her other family members to apply a little pressure her way



Lurker 2 said:


> None of the numbers I used to call is still connected- and I am not prepared to have to go via Lupe- who always claims he is somewhere else any way. I have no way of knowing what the truth is.


----------



## Poledra65

darowil said:


> That looks like snow on the road but in most it is not in the paddocks where I would have expected it to stay. Is it salt or something similar? Remember when we first rrived in London seeing containers by the side of soom of hte roads marked salt. Why on earth did they have salt stored by the side of roads we wondered? Never need anything like that down my way.


It is snow, it's interesting how it lands and where it stays, but we only got a very light snow that morning, so it was a little hit and miss as to where it was. Now today we are getting some real snow coming down, not too heavy a snow but it is definitely going to add up to at least a few inches when it's done.


----------



## Bonnie7591

TNS, your friend has some lovely paintings. I have a friend who is an excellent artist, here's a link to her site if you are interested. I like her farm drawings as I recognize many of the faces in them.

http://bonnymacnab.com/


----------



## NanaCaren

Good morning from Great Bend, just stopping in quick have a million things to get done today. Wouldn't you know it I slept in past when I wanted to. Will check in when I get a free minute. 

Today's coffee is served a bit late. 


Healing to all those in need, and HUGS to all.


----------



## ChrisEl

Poledra65 said:


> Well, David is off on his weekly trip to Michigan, praying that he and Kathy don't have any real difficulties with the winter storm. We woke up to about an inch of snow and it's gently falling, supposedly it's going to snow all day, and they said 3-5 inches, UGH!! Caren, you can have my share if you want it. lol


Wishing them safe travels...and forgot to say thanks for the wonderful Wyoming photos. Love those wide open spaces....


----------



## Lurker 2

Onthewingsofadove said:


> Would this woman react to being embarrassed publicly? Suggestion--- letters to the editor of her local paper - better yet a flood of letters. I taught English and can be quite literate when I try and I don't doubt some others can be as well.
> Perhaps she needs to know that her actions are noticed and she is judged even in other countries. The public embarrassment might even cause her other family members to apply a little pressure her way


I have a nasty feeling that she would side step anything and claim that it was all me, and paint an even worse picture of me to him. It is very easy to let one's bias affect how one phrases things- she claims to have 'forgiven' me, but she does not hear my side of the matter. And I don't suppose she ever will. The resentment seems to have been building as long as Fale and I have been together.


----------



## Poledra65

PurpleFi said:


> A quick fly by from Surrey, where it has been raining again. I have my 'coven' group meeting this morning so I have to polish my broomstick.
> 
> Healing vibes and hugs to all.
> 
> A visitor at my kitchen window...


A very cute little visitor. 
Have fun with the coven!!


----------



## Lurker 2

NanaCaren said:


> Good morning from Great Bend, just stopping in quick have a million things to get done today. Wouldn't you know it I slept in past when I wanted to. Will check in when I get a free minute.
> 
> Today's coffee is served a bit late.
> 
> Healing to all those in need, and HUGS to all.


I love the crochet flowers! Hope you manage to catch up!


----------



## Poledra65

Lurker 2 said:


> I have a nasty feeling that she would side step anything and claim that it was all me, and paint an even worse picture of me to him. It is very easy to let one's bias affect how one phrases things- she claims to have 'forgiven' me, but she does not hear my side of the matter. And I don't suppose she ever will. The resentment seems to have been building as long as Fale and I have been together.


She forgave you? That pretty much sums up that Lupe will never take ownership of her actions even when forced to, she will still claim the innocent party. What a sad sad woman to do what she does to her family and their loved ones, I have a feeling that one day she will alone, a very lonely bitter old woman, my grandmother did that to herself.


----------



## Poledra65

NanaCaren said:


> Good morning from Great Bend, just stopping in quick have a million things to get done today. Wouldn't you know it I slept in past when I wanted to. Will check in when I get a free minute.
> 
> Today's coffee is served a bit late.
> 
> Healing to all those in need, and HUGS to all.


Coffee by the fire looks fabulous, especially with it snow outside. 
Yarn and coffee though, what a wonderful way to start a day. 
Hugs


----------



## Poledra65

ChrisEl said:


> Wishing them safe travels...and forgot to say thanks for the wonderful Wyoming photos. Love those wide open spaces....


Thank you, I'll be much happier when he's making these trip in the spring/summer. 
Certainly, I enjoy sharing them, and really love taking them.


----------



## Lurker 2

Poledra65 said:


> She forgave you? That pretty much sums up that Lupe will never take ownership of her actions even when forced to, she will still claim the innocent party. What a sad sad woman to do what she does to her family and their loved ones, I have a feeling that one day she will alone, a very lonely bitter old woman, my grandmother did that to herself.


'fraid I would not be feeling very sorry for her- after all the grief she has caused me- She claims that I broke my own pot- this was the heavy planter that she picked up and flung to the ground- there are still bits of it that need picking up, I realised after the last round of grass cutting.


----------



## jheiens

jknappva said:


> Julie, STOP beating yourself up. We all know how special and loving you are. And how much you love and miss Fale. It's a shame he has a form of dementia so he isn't able to make it known that he prefers being with you. Even more of a shame that "that woman" is so good at manipulating him.
> Hugs,
> Junek


Thank you, June.

Ohio Joy


----------



## jheiens

darowil said:


> We are almost 10pm here on the 4th and with editing I can tell you that EST is almost 6.30am on the 4th. So either end of the days works. (and changes then though because we are off daylight saving, not sure about you.


We will be still in Daylight Savings Time until the beginning of November.

Ohio Joy


----------



## nittergma

Me too. Julie and Jim you're in my prayers.


tami_ohio said:


> Sending up prayers for Jim with the frostbitten toes.
> 
> Julie, sending you lots more hugs and prayers.
> 
> Tami


----------



## nittergma

You probably wouldn't have wanted me as a student Sam, as soon as Math gets in to my head it's back out again! I used to work with my boys on their math and had to relearn it every time! and I had to get someone else to help with Algebra!


Bonnie7591 said:


> You were a teacher?


----------



## Poledra65

Lurker 2 said:


> 'fraid I would not be feeling very sorry for her- after all the grief she has caused me- She claims that I broke my own pot- this was the heavy planter that she picked up and flung to the ground- there are still bits of it that need picking up, I realised after the last round of grass cutting.


Nor I, she's just crazy and not in a good way. I start to feel sorry for her husband and family members but then remember that they allow her to behave that way and her husband chooses to live that way, so not too sorry for them after all, either.


----------



## tami_ohio

Carol, you bet we can plan on a visit for perch!

Nittergma, I'm glad the brakes went when they did, and not while driving. It's too bad that you ended up doing chores in the dark though.

Arches Nat'l Park is gorgeous! We were there in 2008 in May. Be prepared for very low humidity and drink tons of water! If you are still thirsty, add a couple drops of lemon or lime juice to your water. It helps rehydrate you.

Tami.....Playing catch up. I only made it pg 73 out of 78 last night, now there's 83!


----------



## Poledra65

Well, I am amazingly caught up so am going to go get a second cup of coffee and something for breakfast. Then I need to get my but into the craft room and finish getting it emptied out. 
Hopes and prayers for a brighter day for everyone, winter storms and all. 
Hugs


----------



## nittergma

I understand, and agree with, Joy!!


jheiens said:


> Now, Betty, as the assembler-in-chief, let me repeat my previous post regarding the casting out of anybody's squares: * Ain't happenin . . . . no way, now how!!* Now, have you all got that?
> 
> I don't care if yours' or anyone else's is the sorriest-looking thing imaginable, *If* I get it, it will be incorporated into some project that is going to become part of the KAP all-time, most- favorite prizes ever before seen in the history of the Tea Party's KAP.
> 
> If any of you personally are seeking to be known as the most chicken-hearted knitter in the Tea Party, then hide your perfectly acceptable and lovely squares in the bottom of your UFO stack (or your ironing basket if that works for you); BUT I am not tossing out anybody's work. This is to be an act of love from each of us to each of us.
> 
> The first one I hear of who is casting stones at anybody else's work will be demoted to washing up ALL the cups, glasses, utensils, and dishes used at Sam's table for the next year---after we have all tried all the recipes posted between this day and the announcement of the winner/winners of the drawings KAP II. (I am about to laugh myself silly at the pomposity of this post.)
> 
> Please repeat after me: "I understand, Joy."
> 
> I love you all and I thank you from the bottom of my heart for your willingness to donate these squares to make this all possible. I truly do.
> 
> Ohio Joy


----------



## Pup lover

At work, have been busy busy, snow on the way, hope you all have a wonderful day!


----------



## tami_ohio

Oh, I love sitting by the fire with a cup of tea! And the flower coasters are very pretty.

We have 3 generators, not counting the one in the RV. The first one we bought 22 years ago when we bought this house. The neighbors all said if the power went out, it would be out for hours. We all have sump pumps. It has served us well. Then we bought a small one that we could put in the back of the truck and take camping with us when we had no electric hook up available, so Dad could have the A/C if he needed it to breathe better on humid days. And then we bought the neighbor's house in Sept. and a local farm store had a generator on sale. So we got that to use next door if the power goes. Then there is the on board generator in the RV. That one uses a LOT of gas! And is very noisy. Well so are #2 & #3! The little one is fairly quiet for a generator. 

I am really hoping DH will plan far enough in advance that I get to go to the KAP! I would love to meet you all!

Tami


----------



## tami_ohio

It's 19°F here this morning and we are to get 6-10 inches of snow starting around 7PM tonight. Yuck. Mom has her hair appt. tomorrow at noon. I told my DB that if I had that much snow in my driveway, I was not taking her. I would cancel it.


I guess I better go get some breakfast and get something done. I should go get a few things, like tissues! before the snow starts. I think I have everything I need for groceries.

Prayers for those who need them, hugs for all. Have a great day!


----------



## jheiens

nittergma said:


> I understand, and agree with, Joy!!


Thank you for the back up, Noni. Thank you, too, Caren. I appreciate both of you for backing me .

Joy

*Reminder* Please remember to identify all your squares with name, yarn and color and stitch/pattern names. PLEASE?

We actually would like to know all these facts. You know that someone is going to ask for just that information about your work; and if we don't have it, we will always wonder who made this beautiful piece and from what material and what is the name of the stitches/pattern used here? You do know that, don't you? You've done it yourself, right?

Ohio Joy


----------



## Lurker 2

nittergma said:


> Me too. Julie and Jim you're in my prayers.


Thank you !


----------



## NanaCaren

Lurker 2 said:


> I love the crochet flowers! Hope you manage to catch up!


I am going to work on catching up or at the very least fake it :roll: :roll: 
I used to make those flowers by the dozens and put them on everything. I even made them into curtains for my niece's room one year.


----------



## Lurker 2

Poledra65 said:


> Nor I, she's just crazy and not in a good way. I start to feel sorry for her husband and family members but then remember that they allow her to behave that way and her husband chooses to live that way, so not too sorry for them after all, either.


He positively backs her up- so glad I face this from here, rather than in my home.


----------



## RookieRetiree

That's it....in a fluted glass with a fresh strawberry or raspberry for garnish!!



Gweniepooh said:


> I'll gladly bring the orange juice! Did I remember correctly that it is orange juice and champagne...been a long time since I had one!


----------



## Sorlenna

sugarsugar said:


> Oh gosh... I hope they are able to save his toes. Thoughts with you all.


Any word on this? What a terrible thing. I hope he doesn't lose them.


----------



## NanaCaren

Poledra65 said:


> Coffee by the fire looks fabulous, especially with it snow outside.
> Yarn and coffee though, what a wonderful way to start a day.
> Hugs


I like the coffee by the fire too goes very nicely with rainy weather as well. :-D I might sub the coffee for some whiskey at the right time of day.


----------



## Lurker 2

NanaCaren said:


> I am going to work on catching up or at the very least fake it :roll: :roll:
> I used to make those flowers by the dozens and put them on everything. I even made them into curtains for my niece's room one year.


 :thumbup:


----------



## Sorlenna

jknappva said:


> OH, yes, To go with my virgin pina coladas! LOL!
> Jk


I loved those when I was pregnant with DD#1.

DD#3 (the one who lives with me) got called for jury duty. Might be interesting and might not, but she will get paid, at least.

I've started on the first sleeve. So far, so good. And I've got another idea now...not complaining, just wishing I had more time to work on them!


----------



## Pjs_loves_Crotchet

So ladies I hear you have been giving sam a hard time about his measurements, tsk tsk tsk


----------



## RookieRetiree

Hi there..glad you popped in. Good to see you. You could probably school all of us on math since you may be right in the midst of it...it my case, you lose what you don't use so am getting rusty.



Pjs_loves_Crotchet said:


> So ladies I hear you have been giving sam a hard time about his measurements, tsk tsk tsk


----------



## Sorlenna

RookieRetiree said:


> Hi there..glad you popped in. Good to see you. You could probably school all of us on math since you may be right in the midst of it...it my case, you lose what you don't use so am getting rusty.


And then there's knitting math, which we all do and I confuse myself almost daily with that. LOL


----------



## NanaCaren

tami_ohio said:


> Oh, I love sitting by the fire with a cup of tea! And the flower coasters are very pretty.
> 
> We have 3 generators, not counting the one in the RV. The first one we bought 22 years ago when we bought this house. The neighbors all said if the power went out, it would be out for hours. We all have sump pumps. It has served us well. Then we bought a small one that we could put in the back of the truck and take camping with us when we had no electric hook up available, so Dad could have the A/C if he needed it to breathe better on humid days. And then we bought the neighbor's house in Sept. and a local farm store had a generator on sale. So we got that to use next door if the power goes. Then there is the on board generator in the RV. That one uses a LOT of gas! And is very noisy. Well so are #2 & #3! The little one is fairly quiet for a generator.
> 
> I am really hoping DH will plan far enough in advance that I get to go to the KAP! I would love to meet you all!
> 
> Tami


love coasters of any kind, have made so many over the years. Funny how they disappear along with egg cosies and napkin rings when little ones are here. 
I would be lost without my generator, it runs the farm when the power goes out. One of life's luxuries for me.


----------



## cmaliza

darowil said:


> We are almost 10pm here on the 4th and with editing I can tell you that EST is almost 6.30am on the 4th. So either end of the days works. (and changes then though because we are off daylight saving, not sure about you.


~~~We are not on daylight saving time at the moment...it is only during the summer months, but the time change is different every year....so I never know. So glad for automatic clock changes in the computer & phone! :-D 
In October I THINK (that's a BIG maybe) we will still be on daylight savings time. Maybe others know for sure.

Essentially you are saying we are about 16 behind you....is that right? If we try skype (which I think would be fun!) we'd need to figure all this out. Anyway....Gwen is the Skype guru....hopefully she'll kick in on this. :thumbup:


----------



## jheiens

If I've got it straight, DST runs from early March to early November here in the US. It has been a while since we only had it during the summer months, Carol.

Ohio Joy



cmaliza said:


> ~~~We are not on daylight saving time at the moment...it is only during the summer months, but the time change is different every year....so I never know. So glad for automatic clock changes in the computer & phone! :-D
> In October I THINK (that's a BIG maybe) we will still be on daylight savings time. Maybe others know for sure.
> 
> Essentially you are saying we are about 16 behind you....is that right? If we try skype (which I think would be fun!) we'd need to figure all this out. Anyway....Gwen is the Skype guru....hopefully she'll kick in on this. :thumbup:


----------



## jknappva

Gweniepooh said:


> June, doctor said the surgery won't "fix" it really and that he will still have loss of strength just not pain. I told him no pain was GOOD. Silly man.


Well, mine is a 'no fix', too. But physical therapy will help so far as strengthening to a certain extent. But surgery for pain is a always a good thing. No one wants to live with pain unless there's nothing that can be done.
I can so sympathize with Brantley!! 
Hugs,
Junek


----------



## jknappva

RookieRetiree said:


> June, I'm not even sure I could look over the rim with my fear of heights, but I do want to summon the courage to do so someday.


I have been to the Grand Canyon many years ago. But I didn't go very close to the rim! It always amazes me that I love flying even though I'm scared of heights.
Junek


----------



## cmaliza

nittergma said:


> Good morning everyone, I have probably 10 or so pages to catch up on but will keep reading. We are back to cold again. It was 4 degrees above 0 this morning when I went out. We are expecting a Winter storm Tonight I think so we'll see what we get. Yesterday the brakes went out on our pick up truck. My daughter went to shift it into reverse and the pedal went to the floor, fortunately it wasn't moving yet! So my DH had to come and try to get it to the repair shop. By the time we got home we were cold and hungry and there were chores to do in the dark. At least we made it safely.


~~~SO glad you made it safely. The Weather Channel was focusing on the weather headed to Cincinnati...lots of icy stuff....maybe if you are far enough north you won't ge the icy stuff...just lovely snow? At any rate...stay warm & safe!


----------



## jknappva

Poledra65 said:


> LOL!!! There is a built in one in the rearview mirror.  Unfortunately when you start down those country roads they can go a hundred or more miles crisscrossing but not taking you to a main road unless you know the exact county road to take to get there. I love the idea of living out in the middle of nowhere, but with my lack of a sense of direction, I'd never get anywhere I was trying to go. lol... I think they just put the county roads between the ranch pastures, Marla said she ended up stuck in the middle of a muddy road out 50 miles from nowhere surrounded by cattle, when she was doing census work, had to wait a quite a while for a rancher to come along, said she'd crossed she didn't know how many cattle guard crosssings to get to different addresses and that even with the map, it was really easy to get lost as they change road names/numbers and don't get them registered on the new maps.


Your country roads sound like ours out where we lived in the country. Although there were houses along the way. But the back roads are like a spider web....but if you kept to one you eventually recognized something if you'd lived out there for a while. Since I was raised in the area, never managed to get truly lost for any length of time.
But when I was living near Galveston Tx., I drove down to Brownsville, so I know what you mean about traveling for miles in ranch land and never seeing another vehicle or person.
Junek


----------



## Bonnie7591

Poledra65 said:


> Coffee by the fire looks fabulous, especially with it snow outside.
> Yarn and coffee though, what a wonderful way to start a day.
> Hugs


 :thumbup:


----------



## jknappva

NanaCaren said:


> Good morning from Great Bend, just stopping in quick have a million things to get done today. Wouldn't you know it I slept in past when I wanted to. Will check in when I get a free minute.
> 
> Today's coffee is served a bit late.
> 
> Healing to all those in need, and HUGS to all.


Coffe looks delicious as always. Love the crocheting/knitting!
JK


----------



## Bonnie7591

cmaliza said:


> ~~~We are not on daylight saving time at the moment...it is only during the summer months, but the time change is different every year....so I never know. So glad for automatic clock changes in the computer & phone! :-D
> In October I THINK (that's a BIG maybe) we will still be on daylight savings time. Maybe others know for sure.
> 
> Essentially you are saying we are about 16 behind you....is that right? If we try skype (which I think would be fun!) we'd need to figure all this out. Anyway....Gwen is the Skype guru....hopefully she'll kick in on this. :thumbup:


I have heard Saskatchewan is the only place that stays on the same time year round


----------



## jknappva

Poledra65 said:


> Nor I, she's just crazy and not in a good way. I start to feel sorry for her husband and family members but then remember that they allow her to behave that way and her husband chooses to live that way, so not too sorry for them after all, either.


I understand how you feel. If family and husband were dissatisfied with their lives, they'd do something about it. Have very little compassion when people don't do that and continue to complain!
JK


----------



## jknappva

Pup lover said:


> At work, have been busy busy, snow on the way, hope you all have a wonderful day!


LOL!!! Love the magic way you have with coffee! 
junek


----------



## jknappva

Pjs_loves_Crotchet said:


> So ladies I hear you have been giving sam a hard time about his measurements, tsk tsk tsk


LOL!!! It's all in good fun!! How do you like your new college?
Junek


----------



## Railyn

I am very interested in the recipe for pizza casserole. Sounds so good!


----------



## angelam

darowil said:


> I must have missed something here. What happened- or how far back so I can look for myself
> Kaye has very helpfully quote replied your post so I have now seen it. You could still fight this if you wanted by argueing that Fale is unable to make that decision for himself and/or has been pressured into signing it. To be valid it has to be voluntary and understood by the person giving POA over. And the person taking on the POA still has to act in the good of the person they are acting for. While this is for her I doubt whether it is all that much different in NZ- and he is in Australia now anyway.


I think you're right Darowil. I've just given my two daughters POA over my affairs for when I go completely gaga. I had to get someone to sign the form with me to say that I was still of sound mind and not being pressurised in any way, as well as witnesses to the actual signing. I can't think that it would be so much different in another country.


----------



## cmaliza

Lurker 2 said:


> Thanks Carol- I worry a bit about the sharp sticks- I know it is in jest, but as a pacifist I find it a tricky concept.


~~~You are right....we'll just have to knit like fury to keep them out of trouble. :lol:


----------



## angelam

TNS said:


> But it won't be the bottom then, it will be the ( new) top......


You're all way too late. I found the (proper) bottom on Sunday afternoon!


----------



## TNS

Bonnie7591 said:


> TNS, your friend has some lovely paintings. I have a friend who is an excellent artist, here's a link to her site if you are interested. I like her farm drawings as I recognize many of the faces in them.
> 
> http://bonnymacnab.com/


Another talented artist! I like her use of colour and form to give such warmth in her painting. The silk paintings are wonderful too. Thank you.


----------



## cmaliza

Poledra65 said:


> LOL!!! There is a built in one in the rearview mirror.  Unfortunately when you start down those country roads they can go a hundred or more miles crisscrossing but not taking you to a main road unless you know the exact county road to take to get there. I love the idea of living out in the middle of nowhere, but with my lack of a sense of direction, I'd never get anywhere I was trying to go. lol... I think they just put the county roads between the ranch pastures, Marla said she ended up stuck in the middle of a muddy road out 50 miles from nowhere surrounded by cattle, when she was doing census work, had to wait a quite a while for a rancher to come along, said she'd crossed she didn't know how many cattle guard crosssings to get to different addresses and that even with the map, it was really easy to get lost as they change road names/numbers and don't get them registered on the new maps.


~~~GPS? Or would that take away the sense of adventure?


----------



## angelam

Faith continues to struggle. Another bad day. Her dad told me tonight that her intestines start to wake up and the hospital gives her a type of vanilla shake to drink and then the intestines shut back down again leaving her in severe pain. So far she has lost 12 pounds in the 11 days she has been in the hospital. She is getting weaker instead of stronger. I stopped by the family's home tonight and talked to Faith's dad for a little bit. He had to stay home today because their one year old was sick from both ends and she is tube fed through a g-tube to the intestines as her stomach cannot digest food very well. Both of the girls have medical problems but not the same type. I asked the dad what day he would like a meal delivered to I am making their dinner Wednesday evening, with the help of my two sons. I told Dad that I would bring some fresh vegetables on a tray as well as fresh fruit and my pizza casserole that his children really enjoy. I get non egg noodles as the one child has an egg allergy. I have made this meal for the family before and they love it. They even love my fresh vegetables because I have a crinkle cut knife and cut the vegetables with it. I might do chocolate dip pretzels for dessert so they can all eat the dessert. This weekend the two oldest girls in that family will be performing in the Sound of Music musical at their high school so my oldest son is willing to go with me to see them perform. I need to get tickets purchased tomorrow for that.

Take care everyone and happy knitting.[/quote]

You are so good to that family Pacer. I'm sure they really appreciate all you do for them. I'm so sorry to hear that Faith is not doing so well. Hope she turns the corner and starts to improve real soon. x


----------



## cmaliza

Onthewingsofadove said:


> Would this woman react to being embarrassed publicly? Suggestion--- letters to the editor of her local paper - better yet a flood of letters. I taught English and can be quite literate when I try and I don't doubt some others can be as well.
> Perhaps she needs to know that her actions are noticed and she is judged even in other countries. The public embarrassment might even cause her other family members to apply a little pressure her way


~~~Interesting idea......


----------



## TNS

5:30 pm here and we are having a major wind storm - " blowing a hooley" .
Just heard that Scilly Isles have recorded wind speed of 93 mph, so we can expect similar. I hope everyone in its path stays safely indoors as its bound to cause chaos and damage. Has it hit you, Purple, London Girl, Angelam, Martina ?

And what about Valerie, in Ireland and our Scots sisters? Fingers crossed.


----------



## cmaliza

NanaCaren said:


> Good morning from Great Bend, just stopping in quick have a million things to get done today. Wouldn't you know it I slept in past when I wanted to. Will check in when I get a free minute.
> 
> Today's coffee is served a bit late.
> 
> Healing to all those in need, and HUGS to all.


~~~Procrastinating definition :thumbup: :thumbup: 
Sorta' takes the guilt out of it....at least one is being creative & productive.. :lol:


----------



## TNS

Pjs_loves_Crotchet said:


> So ladies I hear you have been giving sam a hard time about his measurements, tsk tsk tsk


Hi pjs, well we do love to tease him: and he gets his own back, so don't feel we are picking on him. I think he quite enjoys the 'joshing', don't you Sam? xxx :lol: :roll:


----------



## cmaliza

Poledra65 said:


> She forgave you? That pretty much sums up that Lupe will never take ownership of her actions even when forced to, she will still claim the innocent party. What a sad sad woman to do what she does to her family and their loved ones, I have a feeling that one day she will alone, a very lonely bitter old woman, my grandmother did that to herself.


~~~as said...what goes 'round, comes 'round. It'll bite her in the tukus eventually.


----------



## NanaCaren

TNS said:


> 5:30 pm here and we are having a major wind storm - " blowing a hooley" .
> Just heard that Scilly Isles have recorded wind speed of 93 mph, so we can expect similar. I hope everyone in its path stays safely indoors as its bound to cause chaos and damage. Has it hit you, Purple, London Girl, Martina ?
> 
> And what about Valerie, in Ireland and our Scots sisters? Fingers crossed.


I have been wondering all day how everyone there is doing with this wind. I have a few friends over there that I know were/are out driving in this. Can't imagine it is very much fun for them. 
Have had my fingers and toes crossed that everyone is safe.


----------



## cmaliza

Sorlenna said:


> DD#3 (the one who lives with me) got called for jury duty. Might be interesting and might not, but she will get paid, at least.
> 
> ~~~~That's get "paid". They pay is VERY minimal...something like $12...or maybe $17....for the whole day. Sometimes it's a day of sitting...and sometimes it can be very interesting. In all...a good experience.


----------



## Gweniepooh

*Whoohoo! You tell 'em Joy!!!* I guarantee some of my squares will be voted most likely to cause folks to screech in horror but by golly they will be there! LOL!


jheiens said:


> Now, Betty, as the assembler-in-chief, let me repeat my previous post regarding the casting out of anybody's squares: * Ain't happenin . . . . no way, now how!!* Now, have you all got that?
> 
> I don't care if yours' or anyone else's is the sorriest-looking thing imaginable, *If* I get it, it will be incorporated into some project that is going to become part of the KAP all-time, most- favorite prizes ever before seen in the history of the Tea Party's KAP.
> 
> If any of you personally are seeking to be known as the most chicken-hearted knitter in the Tea Party, then hide your perfectly acceptable and lovely squares in the bottom of your UFO stack (or your ironing basket if that works for you); BUT I am not tossing out anybody's work. This is to be an act of love from each of us to each of us.
> 
> The first one I hear of who is casting stones at anybody else's work will be demoted to washing up ALL the cups, glasses, utensils, and dishes used at Sam's table for the next year---after we have all tried all the recipes posted between this day and the announcement of the winner/winners of the drawings KAP II. (I am about to laugh myself silly at the pomposity of this post.)
> 
> Please repeat after me: "I understand, Joy."
> 
> I love you all and I thank you from the bottom of my heart for your willingness to donate these squares to make this all possible. I truly do.
> 
> Ohio Joy


----------



## angelam

darowil said:


> One of my most interesting travel means was a camel 2/3 of the way up Mt Sinai. They could only go this far had to do the rest by foot and just made it. But it was an experience- and I enjoyed the fact that I was using it as a legitimate means of trnsport. No way could I have walked all the way up. Down was fine


I did that camel ride up Mt Sinai. Fantastic experience. Weren't those saddles hard though? When I got off at the bottom I felt as though I'd just given birth to twins! Both at the same time!


----------



## Cashmeregma

Poledra65 said:


> She forgave you? That pretty much sums up that Lupe will never take ownership of her actions even when forced to, she will still claim the innocent party. What a sad sad woman to do what she does to her family and their loved ones, I have a feeling that one day she will alone, a very lonely bitter old woman, my grandmother did that to herself.


I agree Poledra, she should be asking Julie's forgiveness. Shows that she has no understanding of the situation at all. She has forgiven Julie for what. The wrongdoing is all on Lupe's side.


----------



## Cashmeregma

Poledra65 said:


> Thank you, I'll be much happier when he's making these trip in the spring/summer.
> Certainly, I enjoy sharing them, and really love taking them.


Have you gotten him an angel for his visor or dashboard? I found one for my friend that was metal and had a clip that fit on the visor. This was years ago but I have no idea where I found it now.


----------



## Cashmeregma

Pup lover said:


> At work, have been busy busy, snow on the way, hope you all have a wonderful day!


Thank you for that laugh with that picture. I'm going to go get another one right now. :thumbup:


----------



## Cashmeregma

NanaCaren said:


> I like the coffee by the fire too goes very nicely with rainy weather as well. :-D I might sub the coffee for some whiskey at the right time of day.


LOL, well I'll take wine or a nice herbal tea, but I'll bring you the whiskey. I remember Middleton's in Ireland. Now where did that name come from. Definitely a good day for me as that was years ago. Can't believe I remembered that but it was a lovely smooth drink.


----------



## Sorlenna

cmaliza said:


> Sorlenna said:
> 
> 
> 
> DD#3 (the one who lives with me) got called for jury duty. Might be interesting and might not, but she will get paid, at least.
> 
> ~~~~That's get "paid". They pay is VERY minimal...something like $12...or maybe $17....for the whole day. Sometimes it's a day of sitting...and sometimes it can be very interesting. In all...a good experience.
> 
> 
> 
> It's per hour here--I was surprised! But she got dismissed...seems the person whose case she was a potential juror on didn't show up (so now he has a bench warrant out!). She may still get called again--she's "on" through the 14th, so we'll see.
Click to expand...


----------



## Cashmeregma

Sorlenna said:


> I loved those when I was pregnant with DD#1.
> 
> DD#3 (the one who lives with me) got called for jury duty. Might be interesting and might not, but she will get paid, at least.
> 
> I've started on the first sleeve. So far, so good. And I've got another idea now...not complaining, just wishing I had more time to work on them!


Mmmm pineapple, one of my favorites.
Hope the jury duty goes well and glad DD will get paid.
Rather amazing that you do all you do and you just reminded me that you work too. You rock!


----------



## Gweniepooh

You are so correct....he (the Dr. also said that if you lived long enough everyone just about ended up with torn rotator cuffs....what a thing to say) Oh well, can't worry so says my DH. Both of us are prepared for whatever they decide to do as long as they can cut the pain. I've told DH not to worry about working now unless he just wants to. He's the kind that will probably always do something but I really hope he kind of slows down even after this is taken care of. Just nice having him home more.  Isn't your surgery this week? Praying for you to have a speedy recovery.


Bonnie7591 said:


> My understanding from when DH had his torn the sooner it is fixed the better, the longer you wait, the harder it is to find the tendons & put them back together as they atrophy. But the surgery sure fixes the pain, he was just about crazy & had no more pain from the day of surgery onward.


----------



## Gweniepooh




----------



## Cashmeregma

Pjs_loves_Crotchet said:


> So ladies I hear you have been giving sam a hard time about his measurements, tsk tsk tsk


Hey Hon, join in on the fun. We even got Sam's blood circulation going in his face. Great to hear from you.


----------



## NanaCaren

Gweniepooh said:


> *Whoohoo! You tell 'em Joy!!!* I guarantee some of my squares will be voted most likely to cause folks to screech in horror but by golly they will be there! LOL!


I think most of us are thinking the same thing about our squares. It is the love that goes into making them that counts.


----------



## Gweniepooh

Love the Procraftinating....I do that all the time. LOL


NanaCaren said:
 

> Good morning from Great Bend, just stopping in quick have a million things to get done today. Wouldn't you know it I slept in past when I wanted to. Will check in when I get a free minute.
> 
> Today's coffee is served a bit late.
> 
> Healing to all those in need, and HUGS to all.


----------



## NanaCaren

angelam said:


> I did that camel ride up Mt Sinai. Fantastic experience. Weren't those saddles hard though? When I got off at the bottom I felt as though I'd just given birth to twins! Both at the same time!


I love your description of the pain from the saddles. I can't imagine going down a mountain, I was sore from riding on flat land not even a small hill.


----------



## nittergma

LOL!! I think we've all been there!!


Pjs_loves_Crotchet said:


> So ladies I hear you have been giving sam a hard time about his measurements, tsk tsk tsk


----------



## Cashmeregma

TNS...Hope you and all our friends over there are safe. Sounds like a major storm and with all the flooding you have already had over there, I'm sure this will add to it. Hugs, and prayers for your safety.
I love the artwork your friend did. Just beautiful: www.joankeesey.com

Bonnie...Your friend has some wonderful work too. Loved what she had to say about life, colors, etc. What a special friend.
http://bonnymacnab.com/[/quote]
I don't like fitted sweaters either.

Gwen...Hope DH goes for no pain.

Nittergama...So glad if the brakes had to go, they went where nobody was hurt. Sorry it had to happen though. We just got our car back from the repair shop and it wasn't a pretty bill, however not as bad as what we expected, so happy in that way, but I know it is an unexpected bill. Hope yours won't be too bad. Again, so glad nobody was hurt.

My sister told me that Christopher, her son, will need surgery for the second brain aneurysm. It is at a hard place to get to. Good new is that the company he worked for is willing to let him work. He will be sweeping floors instead of driving the big trucks, but he will be working. They really like him and feel like he is family. Problem is they can only carry him for so long on their insurance without him working and the surgery will be a recovery of 6 wks. at the least. Everyone in her family has to be tested now as they feel it is genetic. Her husband's niece had a brain aneurysm at 15. She is driving to Dayton, OH 4 hrs. there and 4 hrs. back to help her other son who is in training to be a truck driver. Sure hope she makes it back before the storm hits. She has one day off and has to spend it on this big trip but then it is out of love for her son.


----------



## Gweniepooh

We usually are on DST until the end of Oct. Only reason I remember this is because it makes it darker earlier for trick or treaters....crazy way to remember it...


cmaliza said:


> ~~~We are not on daylight saving time at the moment...it is only during the summer months, but the time change is different every year....so I never know. So glad for automatic clock changes in the computer & phone! :-D
> In October I THINK (that's a BIG maybe) we will still be on daylight savings time. Maybe others know for sure.
> 
> Essentially you are saying we are about 16 behind you....is that right? If we try skype (which I think would be fun!) we'd need to figure all this out. Anyway....Gwen is the Skype guru....hopefully she'll kick in on this. :thumbup:


----------



## Lurker 2

Angora1 said:


> I agree Poledra, she should be asking Julie's forgiveness. Shows that she has no understanding of the situation at all. She has forgiven Julie for what. The wrongdoing is all on Lupe's side.


Unfortunately she sees the fact that we tried to get Fale's Passport - had to go to the police for that- as being my sin- as fate had it the police officer was also Samoan- so I was seriously in the minority- no-one seeing matters from my point of view.


----------



## purl2diva

Just signed up for the UFO/WIP workshop. It's amazing how publicly committing yourself to something spurs you into action.


----------



## martina

TNS said:


> 5:30 pm here and we are having a major wind storm - " blowing a hooley" .
> Just heard that Scilly Isles have recorded wind speed of 93 mph, so we can expect similar. I hope everyone in its path stays safely indoors as its bound to cause chaos and damage. Has it hit you, Purple, London Girl, Angelam, Martina ?
> 
> And what about Valerie, in Ireland and our Scots sisters? Fingers crossed.


Thanks for thinking of us here. It is very wet and very windy, I am not even going as far as the bin outside. ! But I am in and safe and hope all others are too. I hate these strong winds.


----------



## Gweniepooh

Well, I'm off to do some knitting. Oh, eye exam went really well...no change in prescription. Did write a prescription for Restatsis (sp?) for dry eye but optional if I want to get it filled; said using the gel drops are a good choice still. Cataracts still show no change which is good, too. Thank goodness for insurance so exam cost was minimal. 

Hugs to everyone and know you all are in my prayers. Special prayers for those ill or will illness in family be it physical, emotional, spiritual....ya know...we all are special and all need prayer. {{{{HUGS}}}}}


----------



## Lurker 2

martina said:


> Thanks for thinking of us here. It is very wet and very windy, I am not even going as far as the bin outside. ! But I am in and safe and hope all others are too. I hate these strong winds.


Hopefully you have nothing that will become a missile!


----------



## nittergma

Thanks, we have so many conflicting reports on theses storms. The last one I heard said 3-5 inches. One thing this last warm up has left us with is extremely slippery pathways to the house and barn. Maybe we should get some of those traction things you put on your boots.


cmaliza said:


> ~~~SO glad you made it safely. The Weather Channel was focusing on the weather headed to Cincinnati...lots of icy stuff....maybe if you are far enough north you won't ge the icy stuff...just lovely snow? At any rate...stay warm & safe!


----------



## angelam

TNS said:


> 5:30 pm here and we are having a major wind storm - " blowing a hooley" .
> Just heard that Scilly Isles have recorded wind speed of 93 mph, so we can expect similar. I hope everyone in its path stays safely indoors as its bound to cause chaos and damage. Has it hit you, Purple, London Girl, Angelam, Martina ?
> 
> And what about Valerie, in Ireland and our Scots sisters? Fingers crossed.


Nothing like that today. A bit of a cold wind but not that bad. Heavy rain showers this morning but they passed and the afternoon was quite sunny.

Having said that, I've just seen the forecast for tomorrow. Heavy rain with gale force winds!


----------



## nittergma

Well our truck was a quick fix so we will find out what the bill is when we pick it up. Hope not too high! We have loaned our other car to our son who had car problems of his own so we are left with our daughter's car. Fortunately she doesn't mind.
Sorry to hear of the additional surgery your nephew has to have angora. He will be definitely be in my prayers!
Julie, I'm thinking of you and praying you will find out all you can about this. It sure seems like someone is not doing their job right if you have no say over your own husband.


----------



## Lurker 2

nittergma said:


> Well our truck was a quick fix so we will find out what the bill is when we pick it up. Hope not too high! We have loaned our other car to our son who had car problems of his own so we are left with our daughter's car. Fortunately she doesn't mind.
> Sorry to hear of the additional surgery your nephew has to have angora. He will be definitely be in my prayers!
> Julie, I'm thinking of you and praying you will find out all you can about this. It sure seems like someone is not doing their job right if you have no say over your own husband.


It seems I am pretty much powerless- marriage does not seem to count for much. Certainly there was no way round the Privacy Act yesterday.
Continuing in prayer for Christopher and Angie.
And that the bill for the truck does not amount to too much.


----------



## Cashmeregma

nittergma said:


> Thanks, we have so many conflicting reports on theses storms. The last one I heard said 3-5 inches. One thing this last warm up has left us with is extremely slippery pathways to the house and barn. Maybe we should get some of those traction things you put on your boots.


Oh yes, it could save a bad concussion from a fall. :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## martina

Lurker 2 said:


> It seems I am pretty much powerless- marriage does not seem to count for much. Certainly there was no way round the Privacy Act yesterday.
> Continuing in prayer for Christopher and Angie.
> And that the bill for the truck does not amount to too much.


Julie, don't beat yourself up over something that you can't change please. What is that quotation about "Changing what you can, accepting what you cannot and the wisdom to know the difference"? Well, you are doing all you can, so give yourself a pat on the back for that. We are all here for you to lean on while realising it isn't the same. Take care of yourself, that is important.


----------



## Cashmeregma

nittergma said:


> Well our truck was a quick fix so we will find out what the bill is when we pick it up. Hope not too high! We have loaned our other car to our son who had car problems of his own so we are left with our daughter's car. Fortunately she doesn't mind.
> Sorry to hear of the additional surgery your nephew has to have angora. He will be definitely be in my prayers!
> Julie, I'm thinking of you and praying you will find out all you can about this. It sure seems like someone is not doing their job right if you have no say over your own husband.


Thanks. I am so afraid for him with more brain damage since it is hard to get to. I didn't let my sister know I was afraid but I am sure she has her own fears. She amazes me with her courage. I awoke with a nightmare today about my son and his head being seriously hurt and felt emotionally and physically a little like she must feel. I admire her so and she is my baby sister. I am about 18 yrs. older.


----------



## Cashmeregma

I am doing my first i-cord with dp needles. I am sure I did this as a kid on those round things with the nails, but this is my first time knitting one.


----------



## Cashmeregma




----------



## Sorlenna

Angora1 said:


> My sister told me that Christopher, her son, will need surgery for the second brain aneurysm.


Wrapping him in healing thoughts.

Oh, I forgot to say we actually got snow last night after 42 days with no precipitation whatsoever (we know it's bad when *I* wish for snow!). :shock: We got about an inch--it was really pretty coming down and streets are clear this morning.


----------



## Cashmeregma

angelam wrote:
I did that camel ride up Mt Sinai. Fantastic experience. Weren't those saddles hard though? When I got off at the bottom I felt as though I'd just given birth to twins! Both at the same time!



NanaCaren said:


> I love your description of the pain from the saddles. I can't imagine going down a mountain, I was sore from riding on flat land not even a small hill.


Caren, I'm with you. Angelam, what an incredible experience. Can only imagine the pain but I do remember going on a horse ride out west and feeling rather beat up after. Learned from my son's horse riding lessons that I have to use the leg muscles to keep from banging down so hard but on a mountain ride and a camel to boot. Ouch!! However, Bravo to you.


----------



## NanaCaren

Angora1 said:


> angelam wrote:
> I did that camel ride up Mt Sinai. Fantastic experience. Weren't those saddles hard though? When I got off at the bottom I felt as though I'd just given birth to twins! Both at the same time!
> 
> Caren, I'm with you. Angelam, what an incredible experience. Can only imagine the pain but I do remember going on a horse ride out west and feeling rather beat up after. Learned from my son's horse riding lessons that I have to use the leg muscles to keep from banging down so hard but on a mountain ride and a camel to boot. Ouch!! However, Bravo to you.


I can ride horses it was the camels saddle that was the problem harder to get the legs around being as short as I am.


----------



## angelam

Caren, I'm with you. Angelam, what an incredible experience. Can only imagine the pain but I do remember going on a horse ride out west and feeling rather beat up after. Learned from my son's horse riding lessons that I have to use the leg muscles to keep from banging down so hard but on a mountain ride and a camel to boot. Ouch!! However, Bravo to you.[/quote]

The saddles were made of wood and no stirrups like a horse saddle. You just sit there, bouncing up and down with your legs hanging at the sides! I finished up with blisters on the palms of both hands from hanging on!


----------



## jknappva

TNS said:


> 5:30 pm here and we are having a major wind storm - " blowing a hooley" .
> Just heard that Scilly Isles have recorded wind speed of 93 mph, so we can expect similar. I hope everyone in its path stays safely indoors as its bound to cause chaos and damage. Has it hit you, Purple, London Girl, Angelam, Martina ?
> 
> And what about Valerie, in Ireland and our Scots sisters? Fingers crossed.


Praying for your safety and all others affected. 93 mph wind is hurricane force.
Junek


----------



## jknappva

cmaliza said:


> Sorlenna said:
> 
> 
> 
> DD#3 (the one who lives with me) got called for jury duty. Might be interesting and might not, but she will get paid, at least.
> 
> ~~~~That's get "paid". They pay is VERY minimal...something like $12...or maybe $17....for the whole day. Sometimes it's a day of sitting...and sometimes it can be very interesting. In all...a good experience.
> 
> 
> 
> I've never wanted jury duty and never had it. When I was in TX, I got a notice and it was right in the middle of my vacation plans and the plane ticket was paid for. I called the clerk of the court and she said, no problem.
> The only other time was last year and since I'm over 70 yrs I was excused. Guess they figure anyone of that advanced age was ga-ga and couldn't serve effectively. Whatever the reason, I was happy.
> JK
Click to expand...


----------



## Lurker 2

martina said:


> Julie, don't beat yourself up over something that you can't change please. What is that quotation about "Changing what you can, accepting what you cannot and the wisdom to know the difference"? Well, you are doing all you can, so give yourself a pat on the back for that. We are all here for you to lean on while realising it isn't the same. Take care of yourself, that is important.


Serenity to accept the things I cannot change
Courage to change the things I can
and Wisdom to know the difference-

Thanks for the reminder- sometimes when one is familiar with things one overlooks them.


----------



## jknappva

My sister told me that Christopher, her son, will need surgery for the second brain aneurysm. It is at a hard place to get to. Good new is that the company he worked for is willing to let him work. He will be sweeping floors instead of driving the big trucks, but he will be working. They really like him and feel like he is family. Problem is they can only carry him for so long on their insurance without him working and the surgery will be a recovery of 6 wks. at the least. Everyone in her family has to be tested now as they feel it is genetic. Her husband's niece had a brain aneurysm at 15. She is driving to Dayton, OH 4 hrs. there and 4 hrs. back to help her other son who is in training to be a truck driver. Sure hope she makes it back before the storm hits. She has one day off and has to spend it on this big trip but then it is out of love for her son.[/quote]

I'm glad to hear the company is doing all they possibly can for Christopher. I'm sorry to hear he has to undergo another surgery. He will continue in my prayers as will your sister on her long drive. Hope the weather isn't too bad for her trip.
Hugs,
Junek


----------



## Lurker 2

Angora1 said:


> I am doing my first i-cord with dp needles. I am sure I did this as a kid on those round things with the nails, but this is my first time knitting one.


they are a bit slow- but effective!


----------



## jknappva

nittergma said:


> Thanks, we have so many conflicting reports on theses storms. The last one I heard said 3-5 inches. One thing this last warm up has left us with is extremely slippery pathways to the house and barn. Maybe we should get some of those traction things you put on your boots.


I saw the ones Jim Cantore had on his boots when he was in SC for the Weather Channel. Like chains for your shoes! The very thing to help stay upright on ice and snow.
Jk


----------



## Patches39

NanaCaren said:


> Good morning from Great Bend, just stopping in quick have a million things to get done today. Wouldn't you know it I slept in past when I wanted to. Will check in when I get a free minute.
> 
> Today's coffee is served a bit late.
> 
> Healing to all those in need, and HUGS to all.


Coffe is great at this time, goes well with lunch. :-D and that saying fits me all the way, that is why coffee is right on time. :thumbup:


----------



## Cashmeregma

angelam said:


> Caren, I'm with you. Angelam, what an incredible experience. Can only imagine the pain but I do remember going on a horse ride out west and feeling rather beat up after. Learned from my son's horse riding lessons that I have to use the leg muscles to keep from banging down so hard but on a mountain ride and a camel to boot. Ouch!! However, Bravo to you.


The saddles were made of wood and no stirrups like a horse saddle. You just sit there, bouncing up and down with your legs hanging at the sides! I finished up with blisters on the palms of both hands from hanging on![/quote]

Oh no, sounds like it would take the joy out of such an incredible experience. How painful.


----------



## Cashmeregma

Lurker 2 said:


> they are a bit slow- but effective!


Yes, not sure if I am going to like the effect or not. Will see when it is all done. Thinking of Sorlenna though and Designer and how they experiment and sometime love or sometimes don't, but they experiment away anyway. What have I got to lose. Thanks to those who inspire me. That includes you to Julie.


----------



## Patches39

Pup lover said:


> At work, have been busy busy, snow on the way, hope you all have a wonderful day!


LOL :-D


----------



## NanaCaren

angelam said:


> Caren, I'm with you. Angelam, what an incredible experience. Can only imagine the pain but I do remember going on a horse ride out west and feeling rather beat up after. Learned from my son's horse riding lessons that I have to use the leg muscles to keep from banging down so hard but on a mountain ride and a camel to boot. Ouch!! However, Bravo to you.


The saddles were made of wood and no stirrups like a horse saddle. You just sit there, bouncing up and down with your legs hanging at the sides! I finished up with blisters on the palms of both hands from hanging on![/quote]

The one I was on was wooden too very painful. Riding an elephant is not the most comfortable either. The kids all loved it and that was the important part.


----------



## Cashmeregma

Sorlenna said:


> Wrapping him in healing thoughts.
> 
> Oh, I forgot to say we actually got snow last night after 42 days with no precipitation whatsoever (we know it's bad when *I* wish for snow!). :shock: We got about an inch--it was really pretty coming down and streets are clear this morning.


Thank you Sorlenna.

Glad you got some snow and hope it will help with the drought.


----------



## Cashmeregma

NanaCaren said:


> The one I was on was wooden too very painful. Riding an elephant is not the most comfortable either. The kids all loved it and that was the important part.


Well, at this age I guess I will never experience that one and I'm not really sorry although when I was younger I certainly would have loved it, pain and all.


----------



## Cashmeregma

Thank you everyone for your concern and prayers for Christopher. I don't know when the surgery will be, but I will let you know. I am so thankful for all of you.


----------



## Sorlenna

Angora1 said:


> Yes, not sure if I am going to like the effect or not. Will see when it is all done. Thinking of Sorlenna though and Designer and how they experiment and sometime love or sometimes don't, but they experiment away anyway. What have I got to lose. Thanks to those who inspire me. That includes you to Julie.


 :thumbup: You go, girl!

I rode an elephant once...I was surprised at how bony their backs are! DD rode a camel at the zoo--she described it much the same way y'all have.


----------



## ChrisEl

jknappva said:


> I saw the ones Jim Cantore had on his boots when he was in SC for the Weather Channel. Like chains for your shoes! The very thing to help stay upright on ice and snow.
> Jk


Heard someone say you know you're in trouble, weather-wise, when you see Jim Cantore in town 
I do enjoy his reports, though....


----------



## iamsam

I wish I knit socks as well as you do. one of these days maybe. --- sam



darowil said:


> Looks like I will be doing lots of interesting socks this year. Just made arrangements for the knitting group I started at our community centre late last year to do an exhibition in the centre in March next year on socks. I had wondered about an exhibition and then one of the ladies spoke to the coordinator about the possibility (of her own accord) and the coordinator just happened to be outside as I walked past today. So booked in. Now to plan what to do. That will fun in itself- and just think I will have all next years socks for Christmas knitted by March! Mind you it means to do this years and next years this year.
> But so many fun socks to do. Going to need lots of solid colour of sock yarn for this.
> I was going to say something else too that I have forgotten. Oh well if I remember I can always post it later.


----------



## iamsam

I am sure gwen has already told you but it is the first weekend of October. --- sam



darowil said:


> Busyworkerbees suggestion waas good if you can do squares from the centre.
> 
> And this reminds of my other point- which weekend is the KAP? We are looking at the Aussies getting together and thought it would be fun if we could make it the same weekend. Trial run for a bigger one next year with NZ as well.


----------



## angelam

Angora1 said:


> Oh no, sounds like it would take the joy out of such an incredible experience. How painful.


No. It was worth every minute! Though if I had the opportunity again I think I'd walk up! Not very likely the state Egypt is in at the moment.


----------



## iamsam

is that a robin purplefi? --- sam



PurpleFi said:


> A quick fly by from Surrey, where it has been raining again. I have my 'coven' group meeting this morning so I have to polish my broomstick.
> 
> Healing vibes and hugs to all.
> 
> A visitor at my kitchen window...


----------



## darowil

jknappva said:


> I remember her saying she wanted to get moved into the apartment the weekend of Feb. 1 so I'm guessing she's just been busy moving and getting things unpacked. And she probably has to do all that around her work schedule.
> I'm thinking of PM'ing her but don't want to interrupt if she's incredibly busy.
> Junek


And may have not the internet there either to start with.


----------



## iamsam

we are off dst until march. (I think) --- sam



darowil said:


> We are almost 10pm here on the 4th and with editing I can tell you that EST is almost 6.30am on the 4th. So either end of the days works. (and changes then though because we are off daylight saving, not sure about you.


----------



## iamsam

are you getting any snow today like we are? --- sam



Patches39 said:


> I'm up and ready to start my day, coffee on and waiting for it, more bad weather coming our way today, really need about a week of nice weather so tired of snow and being in the house.
> pray all have a great day today where ever you are and whatever day it is. blessings, will be knitting with beads today, don't know what yet :shock: but something.
> :-D


----------



## darowil

Heard that this morningthat we still have areas without power-the wind caused the worst wind damage for decades in our area. But nothing like what tornadoes and cyclones cause. Saw some signs last night while out but no signs in the city itself- it seems to have bypassed us.


----------



## Lurker 2

Angora1 said:


> Yes, not sure if I am going to like the effect or not. Will see when it is all done. Thinking of Sorlenna though and Designer and how they experiment and sometime love or sometimes don't, but they experiment away anyway. What have I got to lose. Thanks to those who inspire me. That includes you to Julie.


I guess that depends on how it is intended to be used, the only one I have ever made was for a cord- but I have seen photos of it used as an edging.


----------



## darowil

Designer1234 said:


> How are you doing with the two circulars for the workshop? That will be a good one too. Amazing how time is going by.


Slowly- but will be there.


----------



## iamsam

you really don't have the illusion of height when you are on the mule train - it is so gradual and as you look out the vista takes your mind off anything else. --- sam



jknappva said:


> It might be fun for some...but not if you have a paralyzing fear of heights like I'm blessed?? with!
> Junek


----------



## iamsam

I didn't know if you were in the path of the storm we are getting or not. be careful going to the barn in the morning. --- sam



nittergma said:


> Good morning everyone, I have probably 10 or so pages to catch up on but will keep reading. We are back to cold again. It was 4 degrees above 0 this morning when I went out. We are expecting a Winter storm Tonight I think so we'll see what we get. Yesterday the brakes went out on our pick up truck. My daughter went to shift it into reverse and the pedal went to the floor, fortunately it wasn't moving yet! So my DH had to come and try to get it to the repair shop. By the time we got home we were cold and hungry and there were chores to do in the dark. At least we made it safely.


----------



## darowil

Angora1 said:


> Morning all...Darowil, so glad you are ok but that really sounds like some storm. Hope those without power won't have bad effects from the heat, especially the wee ones and the elderly. I'm sure by now you had your coffee and something to eat. Decisions, decisions. :lol: :lol: :lol:


Fortunately it has been cooler. Warmer today but still only 34 (around 90 I guess) and power should all be restored by 9 they are saying. Hot again tomorrow for a few days. (just as well I looked after posting, I put the 3 and 4 round the wrong way, turned a reasonable warm temperature to a blazingly hot one!)


----------



## Lurker 2

darowil said:


> Fortunately it has been cooler. Warmer today but still only 34 (around 90 I guess) and power should all be restored by 9 they are saying. Hot again tomorrow for a few days. (just as well I looked after posting, I put the 3 and 4 round the wrong way, turned a reasonable warm temperature to a blazingly hot one!)


actually 109 F!


----------



## darowil

Angora1 said:


> Yes, I was thinking of it as home and here as home. When I grew up it was fun. No passports needed to cross and family lived in both countries from Fla., Georgia, all the way up to northern Ontario. The change to metric was hard for some of my relatives, like my aunt who is 95, but I think she has adjusted. Will be easy for the young ones born into the change. When I lived in Germany I just started getting used to metric and then we moved back. I've lived in the States since 1956, so have missed a lot, but do get back and am really only 1 1/2 hrs. from the border.


1956 was a good year- the best IMHO. Guess when I was born?


----------



## darowil

Lurker 2 said:


> actually 109 F!


Thats because you read it in the minute or so I had the numbers the wrong way round! As I said turned a reasonable day into a blazingy hot one- as all can now see. (90ish to 109 by putting them the wrong way). 
So close were you that your quote reply is my updated one! Or does updating a posting change any quote replies used between the origianl post and the edit?


----------



## iamsam

are those knit of crocheted caren - very pretty - I love the coffee in front of the fireplace - great place to have coffee on a snowy day. --- sam



NanaCaren said:


> Good morning from Great Bend, just stopping in quick have a million things to get done today. Wouldn't you know it I slept in past when I wanted to. Will check in when I get a free minute.
> 
> Today's coffee is served a bit late.
> 
> Healing to all those in need, and HUGS to all.


----------



## iamsam

are we in dst now joy - I didn't think so but with my fiasco with quarts and gallons I'm not sure of anything. lol --- sam



jheiens said:


> We will be still in Daylight Savings Time until the beginning of November.
> 
> Ohio Joy


----------



## iamsam

I'm right there with you nittergma - algebra leaves me cold - my dad tried to shove it in my brain but to no avail - who cares if a+b=c? --- sam



nittergma said:


> You probably wouldn't have wanted me as a student Sam, as soon as Math gets in to my head it's back out again! I used to work with my boys on their math and had to relearn it every time! and I had to get someone else to help with Algebra!


----------



## NanaCaren

thewren said:


> are those knit of crocheted caren - very pretty - I love the coffee in front of the fireplace - great place to have coffee on a snowy day. --- sam


The ones in the photo are crocheted but I knit flowers before too.


----------



## iamsam

tell him there are "eyes" on him and he best get a move on it. --- sam



tami_ohio said:


> Oh, I love sitting by the fire with a cup of tea! And the flower coasters are very pretty.
> 
> We have 3 generators, not counting the one in the RV. The first one we bought 22 years ago when we bought this house. The neighbors all said if the power went out, it would be out for hours. We all have sump pumps. It has served us well. Then we bought a small one that we could put in the back of the truck and take camping with us when we had no electric hook up available, so Dad could have the A/C if he needed it to breathe better on humid days. And then we bought the neighbor's house in Sept. and a local farm store had a generator on sale. So we got that to use next door if the power goes. Then there is the on board generator in the RV. That one uses a LOT of gas! And is very noisy. Well so are #2 & #3! The little one is fairly quiet for a generator.
> 
> I am really hoping DH will plan far enough in advance that I get to go to the KAP! I would love to meet you all!
> 
> Tami


----------



## jheiens

nittergma said:


> Thanks, we have so many conflicting reports on theses storms. The last one I heard said 3-5 inches. One thing this last warm up has left us with is extremely slippery pathways to the house and barn. Maybe we should get some of those traction things you put on your boots.


We are expecting between 10-14 inches of snow by tomorrow evening, Noni.

We are just a few miles south and east of nittergma.

Ohio Joy


----------



## iamsam

not you too pjs --- sam



Pjs_loves_Crotchet said:


> So ladies I hear you have been giving sam a hard time about his measurements, tsk tsk tsk


----------



## Sorlenna

Our snow is already all gone! We may get more tomorrow but I'm not holding my breath.

Hope all are safe and at a comfortable temperature!


----------



## darowil

Angora1 said:


> Machriste...Korstop sounds wonderful to me.
> 
> Julie...So sorry Lupe is still being so difficult, an understatement. Heartbreaking for all of us to see you go through this. Glad you had company yesterday. :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup:
> 
> Poledra...I'm wondering if you put the http in front of your links to your bog and shop if we could just click on it and go there? Maybe you aren't allowed to do that???? I tried Etsy just now and it said something was wrong.:shock: I'm going to try the others. Ok blog is great and no problem getting there. Trouble with the dream team, just took me to Frontier search. What is that? Oh that last one, Advancing with Green is interesting. Are you allowed to tell us about that on here. I actually started out my search to see if you had blogged about the slippers yet and found so much more. If you can't tell about the Advancing with Green on KTP then PM me if you have time. In the meantime, thank you for the story about the slippers.


KP allows people to put blogs, links to etsy etc as long as KP is mentioned on those sites as well (read that somewhere probably in the rules when I looked at them for some reason).


----------



## iamsam

how often did you need to turn it over? --- sam



angelam said:


> You're all way too late. I found the (proper) bottom on Sunday afternoon!


----------



## iamsam

makes me feel loved --- sam



TNS said:


> Hi pjs, well we do love to tease him: and he gets his own back, so don't feel we are picking on him. I think he quite enjoys the 'joshing', don't you Sam? xxx :lol: :roll:


----------



## jheiens

thewren said:


> are we in dst now joy - I didn't think so but with my fiasco with quarts and gallons I'm not sure of anything. lol --- sam


My post was in response to Darowil's regarding our using daylight savings time just for the summer months but not when the KAP occurs--not that we are there now, Sam. Obviously, I didn't make myself clear. Sorry. Unless Congress changes things again, DST will run from early March to early November this year here in the US.

I just checked. It will run from March 9 to November 2 this year.

Ohio Joy


----------



## martina

Several places here are flooded, the ferries had to stop for a while to Torpoint, the highest waves in the world on Wednesday will hit the coast, the trains are halted for a couple of days due to flooding, more of the same on the way. I think I am indoors for a few days! Time to get housework done, or more knitting. Stay safe all.


----------



## darowil

jheiens said:


> We will be still in Daylight Savings Time until the beginning of November.
> 
> Ohio Joy


Where we will be for skyping the KAP will depend which day. We move onto daylight saving time on the 5th October (but not busyworkerbee as Queensland doesn't have it).


----------



## darowil

martina said:


> Several places here are flooded, the ferries had to stop for a while to Torpoint, the highest waves in the world on Wednesday will hit the coast, the trains are halted for a couple of days due to flooding, more of the same on the way. I think I am indoors for a few days! Time to get housework done, or more knitting. Stay safe all.


And Mum is heading your way next week-in the sense of UK not your specfic area! Cotswolds first I think and then Scotland. But seeing her this evening so I will get more idea of just where is going. Not many places- she is spening a number of weeks in two or three places I think. She is looking forward to being cold.
I recommend procraftinating (for some odd reason autocorrect wanted procrastinate)


----------



## angelam

thewren said:


> how often did you need to turn it over? --- sam


Just turned the whole lot out in a heap!


----------



## iamsam

makes you wonder why they ever change off it --- sam



jheiens said:


> My post was in response to Darowil's regarding our using daylight savings time just for the summer months but not when the KAP occurs--not that we are there now, Sam. Obviously, I didn't make myself clear. Sorry. Unless Congress changes things again, DST will run from early March to early November this year here in the US.
> 
> I just checked. It will run from March 9 to November 2 this year.
> 
> Ohio Joy


----------



## iamsam

I vote for the knitting --- sam



martina said:


> Several places here are flooded, the ferries had to stop for a while to Torpoint, the highest waves in the world on Wednesday will hit the coast, the trains are halted for a couple of days due to flooding, more of the same on the way. I think I am indoors for a few days! Time to get housework done, or more knitting. Stay safe all.


----------



## iamsam

then I bet there was no bottom to worry about. --- sam



angelam said:


> Just turned the whole lot out in a heap!


----------



## ChrisEl

thewren said:


> makes you wonder why they ever change off it --- sam


I completely agree. I like DST but hate the transitions....wrecks my sleep patterns for a few days. I always felt, when I was working, that the students were a bit crankier too...


----------



## Cashmeregma

Lurker 2 said:


> I guess that depends on how it is intended to be used, the only one I have ever made was for a cord- but I have seen photos of it used as an edging.


This will be for a design and it looks rather Celtic in design to me, called Hearts Entwined. You put all the icords in the design, weaving them over and under another and sew or weave them onto the knit fabric. Could be on a sweater or afghan square. :wink:

Go to Amazon: http://www.amazon.com
Nicky Epstein's book Knitting in Circles and go to page 219. It is L side 3rd from the bottom. You can click on the photo of the book and it will let you look through it. At the end you will see page 219. Wow, more ideas in her Knitting by the Block book I see too. Love that afghan in that.


----------



## angelam

thewren said:


> then I bet there was no bottom to worry about. --- sam


Exactly!


----------



## iamsam

finally caught up - was lazy today - sat and knitted on Bentley's kimono for a good while today - decresing two sts at a time seems to be taking a long time - I just hope it looks right when it is done. the sleeves are to done in the round - think it will pick up the sts but knit it flat - it would never get done if I knit it in the round - and by knitting it flat I can knit them both at the same time.

sitting here waiting on the snow - see the wind is beginning to pick up. glad I don't need to go anywhere. Heidi was in town - picked up a few things for me so I am good to go.

think I will go watch the news and knit for a bit. --- sam


----------



## TNS

jknappva said:


> Praying for your safety and all others affected. 93 mph wind is hurricane force.
> Junek


Well it's been windy but not hurricane force, just up to 'violent storm force' for later tonight. The 93 mph in the Scillies was presumably a gust of that speed not continuous! We don't do hurricanes...... I hope. High tides plus wind tend to cause a lot of flood damage as we have coastal roads everywhere, and some homes are very close to the sea hence get flooded, but it's not as bad as in the flooded areas in England as the water can soon drain away.

How has Australia fared in the cyclone? Which areas did it affect? Hope everyone is safe.


----------



## darowil

Sorlenna said:


> And then there's knitting math, which we all do and I confuse myself almost daily with that. LOL


You'd think that we know things by now- but I always have to work it out. Even something as simple as a swatch- I have to work out which way the needles need to go by thinking i have too many stitches, so to get less I need smaller stitches and so I must need smaller needles. Why don't I know this without thinking it through each time? And you wonder why I don't so them?
And now I have myself confused- I'm not sure if I have it right after all. Anyway I normally need smaller needles because my knitting is always loose so I need to make my sttiches smaller.


----------



## Sorlenna

darowil said:


> You'd think that we know things by now- but I always have to work it out. Even something as simple as a swatch- I have to work out which way the needles need to go by thinking i have too many stitches, so to get less I need smaller stitches and so I must need smaller needles. Why don't I know this without thinking it through each time? And you wonder why I don't so them?
> And now I have myself confused- I'm not sure if I have it right after all. Anyway I normally need smaller needles because my knitting is always loose so I need to make my sttiches smaller.


And I'm the opposite--quite tight so often go up a size or two, though my new purling style is helping me loosen up!


----------



## TNS

Angora1 said:


> Thanks. I am so afraid for him with more brain damage since it is hard to get to. I didn't let my sister know I was afraid but I am sure she has her own fears. She amazes me with her courage. I awoke with a nightmare today about my son and his head being seriously hurt and felt emotionally and physically a little like she must feel. I admire her so and she is my baby sister. I am about 18 yrs. older.


What a continuing worry, Angora. I'm wishing you the strength to cope and healing wishes for Christopher. May you have only sweet dreams.


----------



## darowil

TNS said:


> Well it's been windy but not hurricane force, just up to 'violent storm force' for later tonight. The 93 mph in the Scillies was presumably a gust of that speed not continuous! We don't do hurricanes...... I hope. High tides plus wind tend to cause a lot of flood damage as we have coastal roads everywhere, and some homes are very close to the sea hence get flooded, but it's not as bad as in the flooded areas in England as the water can soon drain away.
> 
> How has Australia fared in the cyclone? Which areas did it affect? Hope everyone is safe.


Busyworkerbee has the most idea- she is the furthest north. The cyclones all occur in the north of the country. Haven't heard anything in the last couple of days- and I hardly heard anything for a few days before that. The wind in our news has been ours which is nowhere near what others face. Generally our (being Adelaide) only 'interesting' weather is the heat when compared to others on the KTP.


----------



## darowil

cmaliza said:


> ~~~We are not on daylight saving time at the moment...it is only during the summer months, but the time change is different every year....so I never know. So glad for automatic clock changes in the computer & phone! :-D
> In October I THINK (that's a BIG maybe) we will still be on daylight savings time. Maybe others know for sure.
> 
> Essentially you are saying we are about 16 behind you....is that right? If we try skype (which I think would be fun!) we'd need to figure all this out. Anyway....Gwen is the Skype guru....hopefully she'll kick in on this. :thumbup:


And the maths invovled in working it out when we may both be on DST is too hard (epsecially as we may not either depending on the day!). Closer to the time it will be easier as I can work it out from the time of the posts on KP compared to here.


----------



## PurpleFi

TNS said:


> 5:30 pm here and we are having a major wind storm - " blowing a hooley" .
> Just heard that Scilly Isles have recorded wind speed of 93 mph, so we can expect similar. I hope everyone in its path stays safely indoors as its bound to cause chaos and damage. Has it hit you, Purple, London Girl, Angelam, Martina ?
> 
> And what about Valerie, in Ireland and our Scots sisters? Fingers crossed.


Hi TNS, started raining a few hours ago and the wind is quite strong. Earlier today we had a mix of hailstones and sunshine.


----------



## TNS

thewren said:


> makes me feel loved --- sam


As indeed you are!


----------



## darowil

jknappva said:


> I understand how you feel. If family and husband were dissatisfied with their lives, they'd do something about it. Have very little compassion when people don't do that and continue to complain!
> JK


But how many abused women stay with there partner? Battered Wife Sydrome (wonder if its name has changed to become more PC?). And it would be a similar thing. Stanidng up to someone like that is extremely difficult- it is easier to just lie down and take it.


----------



## siouxann

thewren wrote:
i am so sorry Julie - i know they aren't real but hugs coming your way. --- sam


double ditto

Triple ditto!


----------



## Sorlenna

darowil said:


> But how many abused women stay with there partner? Battered Wife Sydrome (wonder if its name has changed to become more PC?). And it would be a similar thing. Stanidng up to someone like that is extremely difficult- it is easier to just lie down and take it.


And it's not just the fear of the person but also feeling one cannot take care of oneself--the bad situation is familiar and one gets conditioned to think there simply is no other way (mostly because of the feeling is that one is a failure and wouldn't be able to survive alone). Once a person gets beaten down and conditioned, it's very hard to get out of that way of thinking.


----------



## darowil

angelam said:


> I did that camel ride up Mt Sinai. Fantastic experience. Weren't those saddles hard though? When I got off at the bottom I felt as though I'd just given birth to twins! Both at the same time!


Can't remember it being that bad- had heard how terrible it was but don't remeber it being too bad. Maybe being warned meant I was expecting it so terrible that really bad was not an issue! Also I only went up- did you come down too? Extra time and the different angle wouldn't help. I think we were advised not to go down actually, maybe that is why?


----------



## darowil

Sorlenna said:


> And it's not just the fear of the person but also feeling one cannot take care of oneself--the bad situation is familiar and one gets conditioned to think there simply is no other way (mostly because of the feeling is that one is a failure and wouldn't be able to survive alone). Once a person gets beaten down and conditioned, it's very hard to get out of that way of thinking.


And I can well understand how it happens.


----------



## Bonnie7591

Gweniepooh said:


> You are so correct....he (the Dr. also said that if you lived long enough everyone just about ended up with torn rotator cuffs....what a thing to say) Oh well, can't worry so says my DH. Both of us are prepared for whatever they decide to do as long as they can cut the pain. I've told DH not to worry about working now unless he just wants to. He's the kind that will probably always do something but I really hope he kind of slows down even after this is taken care of. Just nice having him home more.  Isn't your surgery this week? Praying for you to have a speedy recovery.


Yes, Friday.
Hopefully Brantley will get something done soon.


----------



## darowil

Gweniepooh said:


> You are so correct....he (the Dr. also said that if you lived long enough everyone just about ended up with torn rotator cuffs....what a thing to say) Oh well, can't worry so says my DH. Both of us are prepared for whatever they decide to do as long as they can cut the pain. I've told DH not to worry about working now unless he just wants to. He's the kind that will probably always do something but I really hope he kind of slows down even after this is taken care of. Just nice having him home more.  Isn't your surgery this week? Praying for you to have a speedy recovery.


If the tear is such that it can't be repaired and would be only to deal with pain I can see why htey are trying the cortisone- but wouldn't that mean having them for the rest of his life? Or might the surgery not work in which case it may not be worth doing it? It could be trying to save workers comp money (which if he needs injections the rest of his life seems counter productive) but it could be that it is the best that medicine can do at this time for him.


----------



## RookieRetiree

It's kind of mindless knitting - I made a very long cord to hang my knitted hearts on for decoration....that took a very long time! Think I'll invest in a gadget to do it if I need another one that long.



Angora1 said:


> I am doing my first i-cord with dp needles. I am sure I did this as a kid on those round things with the nails, but this is my first time knitting one.


----------



## Sorlenna

RookieRetiree said:


> It's kind of mindless knitting - I made a very long cord to hang my knitted hearts on for decoration....that took a very long time! Think I'll invest in a gadget to do it if I need another one that long.


I love my gadgets, but the faster one only goes up to sport yarn. Mindless is sometimes just what I need, though!


----------



## KateB

TNS said:


> 5:30 pm here and we are having a major wind storm - " blowing a hooley" .
> Just heard that Scilly Isles have recorded wind speed of 93 mph, so we can expect similar. I hope everyone in its path stays safely indoors as its bound to cause chaos and damage. Has it hit you, Purple, London Girl, Angelam, Martina ?
> 
> And what about Valerie, in Ireland and our Scots sisters? Fingers crossed.


Hope you're ok, and with any luck it will have blown itself out before it gets up here.


----------



## KateB

angelam said:


> You're all way too late. I found the (proper) bottom on Sunday afternoon!


More than I did....still haven't even started....tomorrow (she says confidently....as she did two days ago!)


----------



## RookieRetiree

That's so true....I can't follow a TV show if I'm knitting something complicated, so the I-cord is just the right thing to be doing. I'll take a picture of the hanging hearts for Valentine's Day decorations when I get them put up.



Sorlenna said:


> I love my gadgets, but the faster one only goes up to sport yarn. Mindless is sometimes just what I need, though!


----------



## darowil

Angora1 said:


> My sister told me that Christopher, her son, will need surgery for the second brain aneurysm. It is at a hard place to get to. Good new is that the company he worked for is willing to let him work. He will be sweeping floors instead of driving the big trucks, but he will be working. They really like him and feel like he is family. Problem is they can only carry him for so long on their insurance without him working and the surgery will be a recovery of 6 wks. at the least. Everyone in her family has to be tested now as they feel it is genetic. Her husband's niece had a brain aneurysm at 15. She is driving to Dayton, OH 4 hrs. there and 4 hrs. back to help her other son who is in training to be a truck driver. Sure hope she makes it back before the storm hits. She has one day off and has to spend it on this big trip but then it is out of love for her son.


What a worry for him and for the rest of the family as they face testing to see whether they also have any. But better to know before hand and deal with them than to have it burst like Christophers did. (I love the name Christopher- one of the names we may have used if we had a boy. Never did really come to an agreement on boys names so good we had girls)


----------



## NanaCaren

PurpleFi said:


> Hi TNS, started raining a few hours ago and the wind is quite strong. Earlier today we had a mix of hailstones and sunshine.


That is quite the mix of weather you have had today. I hope you are staying in out of it.


----------



## NanaCaren

darowil said:


> But how many abused women stay with there partner? Battered Wife Sydrome (wonder if its name has changed to become more PC?). And it would be a similar thing. Stanidng up to someone like that is extremely difficult- it is easier to just lie down and take it.


It is very difficult to leave. I have a male friend that stayed with his abusive wife for a very long time. He said it was easier to not upset her.


----------



## RookieRetiree

Angora, prayers continuing for your nephew. Glad the company is helping him out by making concessions for his job...hope they have a Disability policy in place or he can apply to Social Security possibly too. Hopefully, they can keep the insurance going for him and his family until he's Medicare eligible under Social Security Disability. I, too, admire your sister--give her a hug for me when you see her.

Julie - hope the attorney will have some answers for you. 

Snow starting again tonight and tomorrow with quite a bit of accumulation expected...but so far, we're not getting the winds we had during the last storm.

Sounds like the weather is still crappy all over - either too hot, too cold or too windy. Can't wait for Spring/Summer to be here.

Thanks for the coffee before the fire (just what I needed and the picture of the little bird--things like that lighten the heart.


----------



## NanaCaren

Sorlenna said:


> And it's not just the fear of the person but also feeling one cannot take care of oneself--the bad situation is familiar and one gets conditioned to think there simply is no other way (mostly because of the feeling is that one is a failure and wouldn't be able to survive alone). Once a person gets beaten down and conditioned, it's very hard to get out of that way of thinking.


Yes it is and most don't realize that it is happening, even if friends and family try to warn you.


----------



## darowil

angelam said:


> No. It was worth every minute! Though if I had the opportunity again I think I'd walk up! Not very likely the state Egypt is in at the moment.


I would use the camel again- I only just made it 1/3 of the way so not sure I could get all the way up. But I wouldn't wnat to visit Egypt right now. But even when I was there they were very strict with security for tourists as they rely on tourism so much that they need to do all they can to keep tourists dsafe. But then the new govenment might think differently- whoever is in power at any one time that is.


----------



## Lurker 2

darowil said:


> Thats because you read it in the minute or so I had the numbers the wrong way round! As I said turned a reasonable day into a blazingy hot one- as all can now see. (90ish to 109 by putting them the wrong way).
> So close were you that your quote reply is my updated one! Or does updating a posting change any quote replies used between the origianl post and the edit?


That would have been caused by my checking on the temperature conversion- a vast difference between 43 and 34!


----------



## Sorlenna

NanaCaren said:


> Yes it is and most don't realize that it is happening, even if friends and family try to warn you.


So true--and by the time it becomes clear, the trap is closed. It's really scary how easily someone can fall in, too.

We're getting spits & starts of more snow--very fine at the moment. We do need to go to the store, too. Oh boy, that should be fun. :roll:


----------



## NanaCaren

KateB said:


> More than I did....still haven't even started....tomorrow (she says confidently....as she did two days ago!)


Hmmm mine has been sitting all week end waiting to be done. I keep telling it tomorrow.


----------



## Lurker 2

martina said:


> Several places here are flooded, the ferries had to stop for a while to Torpoint, the highest waves in the world on Wednesday will hit the coast, the trains are halted for a couple of days due to flooding, more of the same on the way. I think I am indoors for a few days! Time to get housework done, or more knitting. Stay safe all.


We just had a news clip of the POW in Somerset- could only get around by tractor and boat- Stay Safe, Martina!


----------



## NanaCaren

Sorlenna said:


> So true--and by the time it becomes clear, the trap is closed. It's really scary how easily someone can fall in, too.
> 
> We're getting spits & starts of more snow--very fine at the moment. We do need to go to the store, too. Oh boy, that should be fun. :roll:


Yes it is scary how easy it is to fall for it.

I hope it holds off until you get back from the store.


----------



## NanaCaren

Lurker 2 said:


> We just had a news clip of the POW in Somerset- could only get around by tractor and boat- Stay Safe, Martina!


OH NO NOT GOOD AT ALL!!! Yes please stay indoors and safe.


----------



## Lurker 2

Angora1 said:


> This will be for a design and it looks rather Celtic in design to me, called Hearts Entwined. You put all the icords in the design, weaving them over and under another and sew or weave them onto the knit fabric. Could be on a sweater or afghan square. :wink:
> 
> Go to Amazon: http://www.amazon.com
> Nicky Epstein's book Knitting in Circles and go to page 219. It is L side 3rd from the bottom. You can click on the photo of the book and it will let you look through it. At the end you will see page 219. Wow, more ideas in her Knitting by the Block book I see too. Love that afghan in that.


Does not seem to work for me! However I can imagine.

Edit- on second thoughts I found what you were talking about- found the inspiration for your square.


----------



## Lurker 2

siouxann said:


> thewren wrote:
> i am so sorry Julie - i know they aren't real but hugs coming your way. --- sam
> 
> double ditto
> 
> Triple ditto!


Thanks!


----------



## Lurker 2

RookieRetiree said:


> Angora, prayers continuing for your nephew. Glad the company is helping him out by making concessions for his job...hope they have a Disability policy in place or he can apply to Social Security possibly too. Hopefully, they can keep the insurance going for him and his family until he's Medicare eligible under Social Security Disability. I, too, admire your sister--give her a hug for me when you see her.
> 
> Julie - hope the attorney will have some answers for you.
> 
> Snow starting again tonight and tomorrow with quite a bit of accumulation expected...but so far, we're not getting the winds we had during the last storm.
> 
> Sounds like the weather is still crappy all over - either too hot, too cold or too windy. Can't wait for Spring/Summer to be here.
> 
> Thanks for the coffee before the fire (just what I needed and the picture of the little bird--things like that lighten the heart.


I am not holding my breath.


----------



## darowil

Angora1 said:


> This will be for a design and it looks rather Celtic in design to me, called Hearts Entwined. You put all the icords in the design, weaving them over and under another and sew or weave them onto the knit fabric. Could be on a sweater or afghan square. :wink:
> 
> Go to Amazon: http://www.amazon.com
> Nicky Epstein's book Knitting in Circles and go to page 219. It is L side 3rd from the bottom. You can click on the photo of the book and it will let you look through it. At the end you will see page 219. Wow, more ideas in her Knitting by the Block book I see too. Love that afghan in that.


Wow! Looks like hard work to get it looking good when you put in on. But you will get it looking good I'm sure.
The book looks really interesting as well. But no.


----------



## darowil

Well I've caught up and as today is meant to be working on a item I am being paid for I'd better get to work. So I will knit and read today.


----------



## Cashmeregma

Bonnie7591 said:


> Yes, Friday.
> Hopefully Brantley will get something done soon.


Oh Bonnie, surgery Friday. So glad Gwen reminded us. Please keep us posted. Will be praying for you. I got sidetracked thinking of your husband with his hand. How is he doing?


----------



## Cashmeregma

martina wrote:
Several places here are flooded, the ferries had to stop for a while to Torpoint, the highest waves in the world on Wednesday will hit the coast, the trains are halted for a couple of days due to flooding, more of the same on the way. I think I am indoors for a few days! Time to get housework done, or more knitting. Stay safe all.

_______________________________
Oh my, that is really something. Will have to check online for news. Glad you are safe and hope you stay that way.


----------



## ptofValerie

I'm doing my best to keep up but can't get to the computer regularly as I'm having some paintwork done. Hope to be back in proper contact soon.


----------



## Cashmeregma

Lurker 2 said:


> Does not seem to work for me! However I can imagine.
> 
> Edit- on second thoughts I found what you were talking about- found the inspiration for your square.


Oh good, glad you could see it. I remember when I first saw these on sweaters I couldn't figure out how they knit it. Now I know the secret.


----------



## Cashmeregma

darowil said:


> Wow! Looks like hard work to get it looking good when you put in on. But you will get it looking good I'm sure.
> The book looks really interesting as well. But no.


Well, we will see how good it looks when I get to that part. It may be harder than I thought. What is that saying about fools walk in where Angels fear to tread. :XD: :XD: :XD: I don't know how hard it is so I do it and sometimes it works and sometimes....well.


----------



## RookieRetiree

Lurker 2 said:


> We just had a news clip of the POW in Somerset- could only get around by tractor and boat- Stay Safe, Martina!


We'll be housebound by snow and many of you by water; time to just hunker down and join Shirley in the UFO/WIP workshop.


----------



## Cashmeregma

Again, thank you everyone for your loving thoughts and prayers for Christopher. I will let you know when the surgery is. He wants to get back to work and I think if he can sweep floors he will to have a job. My brother who is disabled actually had disability but went back to work as soon as he found a job. He works as a custodian, but it makes him feel better about his life. Of course, Christopher is in his early 30's and my brother is just in his early 50's, so they feel too young to be at home.


----------



## RookieRetiree

Lurker 2 said:


> I am not holding my breath.


You need to be taking deep cleansing and calming breaths and not holding your breath, and I still hope the attorney has some good advice and can offer some hope.


----------



## Patches39

thewren said:


> are you getting any snow today like we are? --- sam


Not today, but tonight into Wednesday, then icey rain. :shock: when will it end. :roll:


----------



## jknappva

thewren said:


> you really don't have the illusion of height when you are on the mule train - it is so gradual and as you look out the vista takes your mind off anything else. --- sam


And that vista would scare me to death,Sam. I drove up a mountain once...everyone else was eager to get to the top to see the view...I was eager to get there because it meant I could start going down and soon be off. It's awfully hard trying to drive safely with your eyes just barely open!! 
Junek


----------



## jknappva

darowil said:


> 1956 was a good year- the best IMHO. Guess when I was born?


And the same year both my sons were born....you babe in arms, you!!! LOL!
Junek


----------



## Pup lover

cmaliza said:


> ~~~I'm so glad your friend was there. Leaning is fine...do all that you need to...that's what friends are for! None of us anticipate the struggles we find ourselves faced with...but with God's grace and the hearts of friends, we forge forward. Treasure your memories...have hope...and be strong. You know you have a whole huge crew of ladies with sharp sticks around the world.....imagine that.....you have friends ALL AROUND THE WORLD....praying for you and wishing you the best.


 :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## jknappva

thewren said:


> I'm right there with you nittergma - algebra leaves me cold - my dad tried to shove it in my brain but to no avail - who cares if a+b=c? --- sam


And math means NUMBERS....so how and why do you need LETTERS!? Defeated me in high school and I've never missed it.
Junek


----------



## Lurker 2

RookieRetiree said:


> You need to be taking deep cleansing and calming breaths and not holding your breath, and I still hope the attorney has some good advice and can offer some hope.


I still have to wait out the week- because of the holiday tomorrow.


----------



## Tessadele

TNS said:


> 5:30 pm here and we are having a major wind storm - " blowing a hooley" .
> Just heard that Scilly Isles have recorded wind speed of 93 mph, so we can expect similar. I hope everyone in its path stays safely indoors as its bound to cause chaos and damage. Has it hit you, Purple, London Girl, Angelam, Martina ?
> 
> And what about Valerie, in Ireland and our Scots sisters? Fingers crossed.


It's blowing very hard on the South Coast, here's hoping my new bird tables don't get blown away. Stay indoors & keep safe everyone. It's just really sprung up, 5 mins to midnight.

Tessa


----------



## Lurker 2

Tessadele said:


> It's blowing very hard on the South Coast, here's hoping my new bird tables don't get blown away. Stay indoors & keep safe everyone. It's just really sprung up, 5 mins to midnight.
> 
> Tessa


Hi Tessa!


----------



## jknappva

ChrisEl said:


> I completely agree. I like DST but hate the transitions....wrecks my sleep patterns for a few days. I always felt, when I was working, that the students were a bit crankier too...


 By the time my body has adjusted to the new time, it's changed over again...doesn't matter which way...just leave it one or the other!
Jk


----------



## jknappva

darowil said:


> But how many abused women stay with there partner? Battered Wife Sydrome (wonder if its name has changed to become more PC?). And it would be a similar thing. Stanidng up to someone like that is extremely difficult- it is easier to just lie down and take it.


And that is a completely different situation. Unless the battered person leaves as soon as it starts, the abuser just continues to manipulate and destroys her/ his self esteem and sense of worth...I realize not every abused spouse is female.
JK


----------



## Tessadele

Lurker 2 said:


> I still have to wait out the week- because of the holiday tomorrow.


Julie, you have all my sympathy, I can't read thru all this & last week's to know exactly what has caused your upset, but I'll try to pm you tomorrow. Take care of yourself & give that puppy a big cuddle, he will always be faithful & loving to you. Has he had his jabs yet?

Tessa


----------



## sassafras123

Kay & Bonnie, DH and I hiked down and stayed overnight in bunk houses, then started hiking up about 3:00am to beat some of the heat. I was a lot younger though!
Sam, the Grand Canyon hike is not for sissies.
Darowil & Angelam, riding camel wasn't fun. Even as a child at Bronx Zoo on a short ride! Good on both of you. Riding an elephant is not on my bucket list. Now goi g to Sri Lanka and volunteering at an elephant reserve, that is on my bucket list.
Shirley, posted pic of homework. A tad fibrofoggy day. I posted it on Jan 24 KTP! Will repost when Al gets off Mac.


----------



## NanaCaren

Tessadele said:


> It's blowing very hard on the South Coast, here's hoping my new bird tables don't get blown away. Stay indoors & keep safe everyone. It's just really sprung up, 5 mins to midnight.
> 
> Tessa


I have been wondering how you are holing up in this weather. Glad to hear from you and you are staying safe as can be. HUGS


----------



## Sorlenna

Eh, our snow stopped before it even got started. I saw the sky and said, "Snow or get off the pot!" I mean, really, if it's going to snow here, just snow already and not this piddly stuff. We don't even get the luxury of being snowed in even for a little while. I do kind of miss that--those were always good days when the kids were home.


----------



## Tessadele

Hooray, today I drove my car for the 1st time since before Christmas, & I hadn't forgotten where anything was. I took my DSis to see the chickens (5 in no.) & coop that I bought my DD no.1 for her Xmas present. They are lovely birds, just come into lay & producing very attractive pink eggs. They escaped this morning while she was playing with the feed trays & the Dog thought it was Xmas & his birthday in one, lol. Fortunately he's a very obedient dog so he came to heel & was put indoors. I can see there's going to be some fun had there. She's thinking of starting a smallholding. I'm thinking she's going gaga, but it's not my place to say so, just to cough up the presents requested,
All I have to do is get my legs back in working order & life will be back to normal, I'm still waiting for my appointment at the pain clinic to see whether injections would help, but think if I wait for them I'll have forgotten how to walk, let alone drive.

Prayers going out for all those who are sick or worried, & sick friends & relatives too. Bedtime now, Night, night.

Tessa


----------



## jheiens

Glad to hear from you, Valerie. I've missed your postings. Hope the painting is lovely and well-done when finished.

Ohio Joy



ptofValerie said:


> I'm doing my best to keep up but can't get to the computer regularly as I'm having some paintwork done. Hope to be back in proper contact soon.


----------



## NanaCaren

Tessadele said:


> Prayers going out for all those who are sick or worried, & sick friends & relatives too. Bedtime now, Night, night.
> 
> Tessa


So glad you were able to drive YIPPIE!!!!!! The chickens sound like they are going to be loads of fun. I miss mine but with Luna it is better to not have them. 
I so hope you get tot he pain clinic soon. Waiting is never the fun part when one is in pain and needing to get back to normal. HUGS dear lady sleep well and take care.


----------



## cmaliza

Bonnie7591 said:


> I have heard Saskatchewan is the only place that stays on the same time year round


~~~I think there are some places in Indiana that don't change, either. They are very out of synch with the rest of their state.....

Does Saskatchewan have a reason why they don't "subscribe"? I'm curious.


----------



## Lurker 2

Tessadele said:


> Julie, you have all my sympathy, I can't read thru all this & last week's to know exactly what has caused your upset, but I'll try to pm you tomorrow. Take care of yourself & give that puppy a big cuddle, he will always be faithful & loving to you. Has he had his jabs yet?
> 
> Tessa


In three weeks time I will have the money sorted for his jabs- so long as he is done before March! Good thing I have only the one bill to save for!


----------



## Lurker 2

Tessadele said:


> Hooray, today I drove my car for the 1st time since before Christmas, & I hadn't forgotten where anything was. I took my DSis to see the chickens (5 in no.) & coop that I bought my DD no.1 for her Xmas present. They are lovely birds, just come into lay & producing very attractive pink eggs. They escaped this morning while she was playing with the feed trays & the Dog thought it was Xmas & his birthday in one, lol. Fortunately he's a very obedient dog so he came to heel & was put indoors. I can see there's going to be some fun had there. She's thinking of starting a smallholding. I'm thinking she's going gaga, but it's not my place to say so, just to cough up the presents requested,
> All I have to do is get my legs back in working order & life will be back to normal, I'm still waiting for my appointment at the pain clinic to see whether injections would help, but think if I wait for them I'll have forgotten how to walk, let alone drive.
> 
> Prayers going out for all those who are sick or worried, & sick friends & relatives too. Bedtime now, Night, night.
> 
> Tessa


Sleep well, Tessa!


----------



## cmaliza

Gweniepooh said:


> *Whoohoo! You tell 'em Joy!!!* I guarantee some of my squares will be voted most likely to cause folks to screech in horror but by golly they will be there! LOL!


~~~I understand, Joy! I am going to be one of the "background" squares.


----------



## RookieRetiree

I know the waiting is tough...but we're all here for you.



Lurker 2 said:


> I still have to wait out the week- because of the holiday tomorrow.


----------



## Lurker 2

cmaliza said:


> ~~~I understand, Joy! I am going to be one of the "background" squares.


dare I say it, mine are definitely background squares!


----------



## Lurker 2

RookieRetiree said:


> I know the waiting is tough...but we're all here for you.


And very good at listening out, my going through the same anguish over yet again!


----------



## kehinkle

RookieRetiree said:


> I like my mimosas in a fluted glass.


Me, too!


----------



## cmaliza

Angora1 said:


> TNS...Hope you and all our friends over there are safe. Sounds like a major storm and with all the flooding you have already had over there, I'm sure this will add to it. Hugs, and prayers for your safety.
> I love the artwork your friend did. Just beautiful: www.joankeesey.com
> 
> Bonnie...Your friend has some wonderful work too. Loved what she had to say about life, colors, etc. What a special friend.
> http://bonnymacnab.com/


I don't like fitted sweaters either.

Gwen...Hope DH goes for no pain.

Nittergama...So glad if the brakes had to go, they went where nobody was hurt. Sorry it had to happen though. We just got our car back from the repair shop and it wasn't a pretty bill, however not as bad as what we expected, so happy in that way, but I know it is an unexpected bill. Hope yours won't be too bad. Again, so glad nobody was hurt.

My sister told me that Christopher, her son, will need surgery for the second brain aneurysm. It is at a hard place to get to. Good new is that the company he worked for is willing to let him work. He will be sweeping floors instead of driving the big trucks, but he will be working. They really like him and feel like he is family. Problem is they can only carry him for so long on their insurance without him working and the surgery will be a recovery of 6 wks. at the least. Everyone in her family has to be tested now as they feel it is genetic. Her husband's niece had a brain aneurysm at 15. She is driving to Dayton, OH 4 hrs. there and 4 hrs. back to help her other son who is in training to be a truck driver. Sure hope she makes it back before the storm hits. She has one day off and has to spend it on this big trip but then it is out of love for her son.[/quote]

~~~All the strength of our prayers and hopes & wishes for the family...each one (including you!). {{{{gentle hugs}}}}


----------



## cmaliza

martina said:


> Thanks for thinking of us here. It is very wet and very windy, I am not even going as far as the bin outside. ! But I am in and safe and hope all others are too. I hate these strong winds.


~~~No winds at the moment, but snow is coming down. Dirty car is now a pretty white! Expecting a few inches by tomorrow....Of course we have dr appts. in the morning. :?
Oh well....at least we are still mobile.


----------



## cmaliza

martina said:


> Julie, don't beat yourself up over something that you can't change please. What is that quotation about "Changing what you can, accepting what you cannot and the wisdom to know the difference"? Well, you are doing all you can, so give yourself a pat on the back for that. We are all here for you to lean on while realising it isn't the same. Take care of yourself, that is important.


~~~
:thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## pacer

Not catching up very well. I am tired so calling it a night. Thanks for the prayers for Faith. Today the doctor is putting in a G-Tube to get nourishment into her body and see if they can get the intestines to start functioning again. Unfortunately, the greater problem has even been dealt with yet and that is the spot on her lungs. Both of her parents are with her tonight. One might come home tonight to be with the other 4 children. I believe the two youngest are probably at the hospital with Mom and Dad. Dad is a soldier, so getting time off from work is a bit tricky. He has taken off the rest of this week and will probably give his wife a break to come home and be with the other children while he stays by Faith's bedside. 
I had to delay making a meal for the family until Thursday as someone else has offered to make a meal for Wednesday. That is a good problem to have. I will make the pizza casserole for Thursday and then I will make a small vegetable tray with fresh veggies and I have fresh fruit for them as well. I picked up some valentine chocolates for their dessert. One of the children has an egg allergy so I don't bring cakes, cookies or brownies. I also got Faith some craft projects to do while she is at the hospital. She also gets some tutoring time at the hospital so she doesn't fall too far behind on her studies. 

Daralene...Praying for Christopher and his family.

Sam...it is good to see you teasing right along with the teasers. 

Talking of riding elephants and camels, I have done both of those at a zoo. I did ride a camel a few weeks after have a caesarean section and that is not a good choice. I was never so glad to put my feet back on the ground again. Made my oldest son happy so he could do the ride. 

Prayers for those enduring storms and other crazy weather. 

Good night everyone.


----------



## pammie1234

Thank you for all of the hugs. I guess they helped because I have had a better day today.

We had some rain today, so no recess. The children are really tired of being in. I've heard that the weather is supposed to be yucky all week. However, it is nothing compared to what most of you are going through. I guess that is one reason I don't move to the north!


----------



## tami_ohio

GPS is the only way I can get anywhere unfamiliar, and even then I am really uncomfortable. Especially in big cities.

Faith continues to be in my prayers.

TNS, and all who are in the path of the wind storm, batten down the hatches and stay safe! Prayers for all of you, also.

As to publicly embarrassing Lupa, it might actually make her vindictive instead. I will continue my prayers for Fale and Julie.

Tami


----------



## cmaliza

darowil said:


> Where we will be for skyping the KAP will depend which day. We move onto daylight saving time on the 5th October (but not busyworkerbee as Queensland doesn't have it).


~~~~talk about a wrench in the monkey works! :?


----------



## tami_ohio

I will keep Christopher in my prayers as well.

Tami


----------



## tami_ohio

LOL, Sam, I don't think it will make any difference how many "eyes" are on him! If we are still in Ohio that weekend, if I may gate crash with little warning, I will be there. We try to take a month in the RV in Oct., but couldn't in 2013 because our DS got married the 12th. So this year we will do our best to go. If we are going in the right direction, and are just starting out, I can probably still come. It's pretty early for us to start planning that far into the year. Spring trip first! How far are you from Deshler, OH?

Tami


----------



## kehinkle

Poledra65 said:


> LOLOL!!! I started listing all the places you all have said, poor David said, I only have 7 days total. lololol.... But he looked them all up and is trying to lump them into sets and plan each set for different vacations. When I got to Sedona though, it was too funny, he was looking at the computer like you all had lost your mind, lolol... Then I told him I hadn't specified that we only had a 7 day vacation. LOL.... But you sure have him planning for the next several years. :XD: :XD:


Sedona is lovely. A friend had her wedding up there. Always wanted to go back.


----------



## cmaliza

siouxann said:


> thewren wrote:
> i am so sorry Julie - i know they aren't real but hugs coming your way. --- sam
> 
> double ditto
> 
> Triple ditto!


~~~But nevertheless...as fully heart-felt and sincere and loving as real ones! Hug Ringo and think of us!


----------



## tami_ohio

I agree. They need to leave the time changes alone! I think someone in the powers that be wanted to be able to Tee off for golf a little earlier. Idiots.

Tami


----------



## tami_ohio

Julie, I certainly hope you aren't holding your breath! You would look good IN blue, but not with blue skin! I am teasing you of course.

Bonnie prayers for Friday for successful surgery and healing.

Tami


----------



## Lurker 2

cmaliza said:


> ~~~But nevertheless...as fully heart-felt and sincere and loving as real ones! Hug Ringo and think of us!


Thanks Carol! :thumbup:


----------



## Lurker 2

tami_ohio said:


> Julie, I certainly hope you aren't holding your breath! You would look good IN blue, but not with blue skin! I am teasing you of course.
> 
> Bonnie prayers for Friday for successful surgery and healing.
> 
> Tami


 :thumbup: :thumbdown: to blue in the face!


----------



## jheiens

cmaliza said:


> ~~~I understand, Joy! I am going to be one of the "background" squares.


Trust me, Carol, I'll be sitting right beside you.

Ohio Joy


----------



## jheiens

Lurker 2 said:


> dare I say it, mine are definitely background squares!


Yes, you can say that. It's permitted because you are not putting yourself or your works down. I am not as creative as some, well as many of you, when it comes to knitting from scratch. Cooking might ba another story,but definitely not 8'' afghan squares. Trust me on this.

Ohio Joy


----------



## Lurker 2

jheiens said:


> Yes, you can say that. It's permitted because you are not putting yourself or your works down. I am not as creative as some, well as many of you, when it comes to knitting from scratch. Cooking might ba another story,but definitely not 8'' afghan squares. Trust me on this.
> 
> Ohio Joy


 :thumbup:


----------



## jheiens

My crowd has been passing around the retching and diarrhea since Saturday following a scavenger attack on a property Tim's mom bought to help her gentlemen learn new life and work skills. That may have resulted in the intestinal upsets, but who knows what passed it onto Tim on Monday at school and to DH this morning.


Ben, new SIL, and I are hoping we can miss the party.

Y'all haven't figured out how to pass this on over the Internet, have you?

Good night, all. See you tomorrow.

Ohio Joy


----------



## Railyn

This week has been a whirl but we are doing OK. I have appriciated all the positive comments. Tomorrow morning Ray is having surgery on his neck. One of our daughters is coming over and spending the night and driving us tomorrow. We have to be at the hospital at 5:15 in the morning and I am not a morning person. I as my dear friends to keep us in prayer tomorrow. 
I am remember Faith, Christian, etc. This group is a such a blessing as prayer warriers.
I likely will be off for a day or two but you will be in my thoughts. The knitting is packed ready to go to the hospital with me so I am set.
Good Night Friends.


----------



## pammie1234

Railyn, I hope every thing goes well for Ray's surgery tomorrow.


----------



## RookieRetiree

Take it easy out there tomorrow - hope the snow stops early in the night and the crews have time to clear everything up before rush hour. Hope all goes well at Dr.'s. Let me know when you're mobile to get together -- I have a taste for the sandwiches at either the spot by you or the spot by my LYS. I have to go over there to see if I can find some yarn for a Hello Kitty doll and purse---well, I guess I could find some at Hobby Lobby or JoAnn's, but neither has a wonderful sandwich shop next door!



cmaliza said:


> ~~~No winds at the moment, but snow is coming down. Dirty car is now a pretty white! Expecting a few inches by tomorrow....Of course we have dr appts. in the morning. :?
> Oh well....at least we are still mobile.


----------



## RookieRetiree

Thanks for the update....keeping the prayers coming.



pacer said:


> Not catching up very well. I am tired so calling it a night. Thanks for the prayers for Faith. Today the doctor is putting in a G-Tube to get nourishment into her body and see if they can get the intestines to start functioning again. Unfortunately, the greater problem has even been dealt with yet and that is the spot on her lungs. Both of her parents are with her tonight. One might come home tonight to be with the other 4 children. I believe the two youngest are probably at the hospital with Mom and Dad. Dad is a soldier, so getting time off from work is a bit tricky. He has taken off the rest of this week and will probably give his wife a break to come home and be with the other children while he stays by Faith's bedside.
> I had to delay making a meal for the family until Thursday as someone else has offered to make a meal for Wednesday. That is a good problem to have. I will make the pizza casserole for Thursday and then I will make a small vegetable tray with fresh veggies and I have fresh fruit for them as well. I picked up some valentine chocolates for their dessert. One of the children has an egg allergy so I don't bring cakes, cookies or brownies. I also got Faith some craft projects to do while she is at the hospital. She also gets some tutoring time at the hospital so she doesn't fall too far behind on her studies.
> 
> Daralene...Praying for Christopher and his family.
> 
> Sam...it is good to see you teasing right along with the teasers.
> 
> Talking of riding elephants and camels, I have done both of those at a zoo. I did ride a camel a few weeks after have a caesarean section and that is not a good choice. I was never so glad to put my feet back on the ground again. Made my oldest son happy so he could do the ride.
> 
> Prayers for those enduring storms and other crazy weather.
> 
> Good night everyone.


----------



## RookieRetiree

Glad to hear you're doing better - I think Texas is a much better place to be in the winter than where I am!! We'll be in Houston sometime late in the summer and DD#1 will be in San Antonio for a conference in June. I love visiting Texas!



pammie1234 said:


> Thank you for all of the hugs. I guess they helped because I have had a better day today.
> 
> We had some rain today, so no recess. The children are really tired of being in. I've heard that the weather is supposed to be yucky all week. However, it is nothing compared to what most of you are going through. I guess that is one reason I don't move to the north!


----------



## pammie1234

Feeling sleepy. The dogs have slept through the night the last 2 nights. I hope they will tonight. I certainly feel better when I get a nights sleep. I hope everyone will take care and be safe. Hugs to all.


----------



## RookieRetiree

Oh No....that bug was going through the day care with DGD#1 right before DGD#2 was born, they were worried that DGD#1 might have caught it so she stayed at her other Grandma and Grandpas for a couple of days when the new baby came home. But, all went very well and she didn't catch it. I hear it's pretty miserable.



jheiens said:


> My crowd has been passing around the retching and diarrhea since Saturday following a scavenger attack on a property Tim's mom bought to help her gentlemen learn new life and work skills. That may have resulted in the intestinal upsets, but who knows what passed it onto Tim on Monday at school and to DH this morning.
> 
> Ben, new SIL, and I are hoping we can miss the party.
> 
> Y'all haven't figured out how to pass this on over the Internet, have you?
> 
> Good night, all. See you tomorrow.
> 
> Ohio Joy


----------



## RookieRetiree

Keeping you in prayers...I'd need several cups of coffee that early in the morning. Hope all goes well for Ray -- that God for thoughtful DD's.



Railyn said:


> This week has been a whirl but we are doing OK. I have appriciated all the positive comments. Tomorrow morning Ray is having surgery on his neck. One of our daughters is coming over and spending the night and driving us tomorrow. We have to be at the hospital at 5:15 in the morning and I am not a morning person. I as my dear friends to keep us in prayer tomorrow.
> I am remember Faith, Christian, etc. This group is a such a blessing as prayer warriers.
> I likely will be off for a day or two but you will be in my thoughts. The knitting is packed ready to go to the hospital with me so I am set.
> Good Night Friends.


----------



## Bonnie7591

Angora1 said:


> This will be for a design and it looks rather Celtic in design to me, called Hearts Entwined. You put all the icords in the design, weaving them over and under another and sew or weave them onto the knit fabric. Could be on a sweater or afghan square. :wink:
> 
> Go to Amazon: http://www.amazon.com
> Nicky Epstein's book Knitting in Circles and go to page 219. It is L side 3rd from the bottom. You can click on the photo of the book and it will let you look through it. At the end you will see page 219. Wow, more ideas in her Knitting by the Block book I see too. Love that afghan in that.


You will have to post a photo, sounds interesting.


----------



## Bonnie7591

darowil said:


> If the tear is such that it can't be repaired and would be only to deal with pain I can see why htey are trying the cortisone- but wouldn't that mean having them for the rest of his life? Or might the surgery not work in which case it may not be worth doing it? It could be trying to save workers comp money (which if he needs injections the rest of his life seems counter productive) but it could be that it is the best that medicine can do at this time for him.


I think they do surgery as a last resort, I had to do physio, then accupuncture, then 2 cortisone shots, because none of that fixed it they will now do surgery


----------



## Bonnie7591

Angora1 said:


> Oh Bonnie, surgery Friday. So glad Gwen reminded us. Please keep us posted. Will be praying for you. I got sidetracked thinking of your husband with his hand. How is he doing?


Must be someone else who had a bad hand, I missed that.

So sad about Christopher needing more surgery & the rest of the needing to be screened. What a scary time for the famiy. I hope his insurance problems will be taken care of.


----------



## kehinkle

Tuesday evening and I finally caught up with you guys. I got a load out of Detroit this afternoon that went down to Wooster, OH. the snow started after I parked, thank goodness, so now sitting here watching it come down. 
continued prayers for Christopher, Faith, Ray and any others who need them. Julie, hugs from me. So sorry to hear of more troubles from her. 
Kaye, great pix of WY. Was through Cheyenne once a long time ago. Love being able to take back roads and explore but only with a full tank of gas. I understand how David feels. I too like to drive even when not working, if the weather is nice. Otherwise, I don't leave the house!
They are saying 6-10" of snow here. I may just keep my butt here for a while.
Said I would post some pix, but am using a new tablet so need to send them to it. Hopefully will get them on soon.
Stay safe everyone. Looks like Mother Nature is having tantrums all over the place.
Kathy


----------



## admin

This is an automated notice.

This topic was split up because it reached high page count.
Please feel free to continue the conversation in the new topic that was automatically created here:

http://www.knittingparadise.com/t-236716-1.html

Sorry for any inconvenience.


----------

